# Sticky  Cool Season Weed ID Thread - What is it and how do I kill it?



## Ware

These websites has a good list of weeds, sledges, grassy weeds with pictures that help ID them. 
Weeds in Turf
Virginia Tech Weed ID Tool

Purdue website has thesehttps://turf.purdue.edu/homeowner-resources/)

Control of Broadleaf Weeds in Homelawns (AY-9-W) 
Control of Crabgrass in Homelawns (AY-10-W)
Identification and Control of Perennial Grassy Weeds (AY-11-W)
Yellow Nutsedge Control (AY-19-W)
ID and Control of Annual Bluegrass and Rough Bluegrass in Lawns (AY-41-W)

More weed list from Purdue- https://turf.purdue.edu/category/weed-of-the-month/

Some hard to ID ones:
Orchardgrass - http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2015/06/weed-of-month-for-may-2015-is.html
Quackgrass - http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2015/06/weed-of-month-for-june-2015-is.html

Check the Cool Season guide for Weed treatment options. In cool season, start with a 3-way (eg. Weed b Gon), then move to triclopyr (Weed b Gon CCO), lastly the rest most likely needs round up. A few hardones can be controlled with tenacity (bentgrass, nimble,).


----------



## social port

I've been trying to eradicate invading Bermuda. I saw several of these today and certainly thought that they might be Bermuda seed heads. I couldn't find any runners in the area though. Could it be crabgrass, perhaps newly developing?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

via Imgflip Meme Generator

Yes, it appears you have Crabgrass. Get some Quinclorac, stat!


----------



## social port

Good deal, CK. Thanks for confirming. I am interested in how you made the distinction. I noticed a lack of fine hair, which, among other things, led me to suspect crabgrass.

I'm just happy that it is not Bermuda!


----------



## Anthony

Hey guys new to the forum. But Been watching every grass daddy video and lawn care nut videos on YouTube. I just moved into my newly built house in March and they hydro seeded it with KBG well that March I was deployed. And as I was told by my wife we got hit hard with hail and heavy rain. When I got back all I had was patches here and there. After throwing some seed and fert it started coming back. As you can see in the pics below well once everything started coming bavk the weeds did to I got most of them out using weed b gone but these ones won't be gone lol tips trick and help appreciate all feed back thanks guys

Note:iv been cutting it at about 3 in and watering it for about an hr and 15 min which gives me about 3/4 of an in of water twice a week.


----------



## g-man

Welcome. A successful spring seeding is hard and rarely successful. Yours looks really good. I know Washington weather is good. Keep an eye for fungus when temps get high (if). It is great that you know how long it takes to get 3/4in. Now try to stretch the frequency from twice a week to when it starts to show a bit of stress to encourage the roots to seek water stored deeper in the soil.

Now to your weeds. WBG will take care of these, but it will take ~3 repeated weekly applications. The other option is to use Triclopyr, which is stronger, but you have to be more careful. You will find it in products called brush killer (high concentration) and in WBG Chickweed, Clove and Oxalis (CCO). Personally I just use the normal WBG.


----------



## Anthony

Awesome thanks ya the grass has been a pain but it's getting there. And greatly appreciate the tips. I didn't know the 3 apps weekly hopefully that will work cause there kinda annoying. as for fungus what would your preferred anti fungus?


----------



## rnaude241

I know I have some crabgrass in the picture which I treated with Quinclorac, but what is the vine like weed and what kills it? I have sandy soil and it's all over my yard.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

rnaude241 said:


> I know I have some crabgrass in the picture which I treated with Quinclorac, but what is the vine like weed and what kills it? I have sandy soil and it's all over my yard.


Looks like you've got prostrate spurge. A treatment with 2, 4-D or Dicamba would take care of it easily, and inexpensively. If you get a Pre-E down, it should prevent it coming back; depending on how many seeds haven't germinated, you might need a second application 60 days later.


----------



## rnaude241

Thanks Cornel K0rn. I figured 2, 4 -D would take care of it but I'm glad you provided the name. Thanks again.


----------



## g-man

rnaude241 said:


> Thanks Cornel K0rn. I figured 2, 4 -D would take care of it but I'm glad you provided the name. Thanks again.


If not too many it is easier to pull. It will take repeated applications to kill it.


----------



## social port

social port said:


> Good deal, CK. Thanks for confirming. I am interested in how you made the distinction. I noticed a lack of fine hair, which, among other things, led me to suspect crabgrass.
> 
> I'm just happy that it is not Bermuda!


As it turns out, this is bermuda. I found a family of runners (which crabgrass sometimes has, too, which makes the distinction very difficult at times). The width of the blades should have tipped me off, and perhaps it did--I just didn't want to believe. I think it looked like crabgrass because of the length of the grass/weed. It was over four inches when plucked. 
This stuff has gone from my side yard to half of my front lawn. It has spread like lightning over the past week. It may have even spread under my driveway. 
I'm done with Ornamec. There is nothing worth salvaging in my front lawn. Will more than three applications of Glyphosate be necessary to forever silence this invading bermuda grass?


----------



## g-man

social port said:


> invading bermuda grass?


Please, this is the cool season forum. That is not a grass. It is a noxious weed. Please use Bermuda weed from now on. It's ok Ware will understand and still approve your post.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

social port said:


> As it turns out, this is bermuda. I found a family of runners (which crabgrass sometimes has, too, which makes the distinction very difficult at times). The width of the blades should have tipped me off, and perhaps it did--I just didn't want to believe. I think it looked like crabgrass because of the length of the grass/weed. It was over four inches when plucked.
> This stuff has gone from my side yard to half of my front lawn. It has spread like lightning over the past week. It may have even spread under my driveway.
> I'm done with Ornamec. There is nothing worth salvaging in my front lawn. Will more than three applications of Glyphosate be necessary to forever silence this invading bermuda grass?


Sorry about the misidentification. It's pretty easy here in the south to distinguish the difference between the crabgrass and bermuda based on the size of the blades. It might just be the amount of time I've spent on the golf courses or the athletic fields... It's interesting that you pose this question, since Grass Daddy just released a video of a collab he did with Matt from The Grass Factor about this exact problem. 






g-man said:


> Please, this is the cool season forum. That is not a grass. It is a noxious weed. Please use Bermuda weed from now on. It's ok Ware will understand and still approve your post.


Them's fighting words! :lol:


----------



## social port

g-man said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> invading bermuda grass?
> 
> 
> 
> Please, this is the cool season forum. That is not a grass. It is a noxious weed. Please use Bermuda weed from now on. It's ok Ware will understand and still approve your post.
Click to expand...

 :lol: I agree with CK: Dem's are fighting words. Although I share g-man's disdain for bermuda, it is because I am trying to grow something _other than_ bermuda. It is Invasive. I've seen pictures of it growing on asphalt. 
Still, I respect the knowledge and effort required to make bermuda look this good.

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d46/schwanz583/Mobile%20Uploads/20170702_174814_zpsc4nwhrt4.jpg

We all do. Also, check out Ware's photo from July 4th in the General discussion. Makes me consider…well, maybe I should just keep this bermuda lawn that has grown up around me.


----------



## social port

Colonel K0rn said:


> It's interesting that you pose this question, since Grass Daddy just released a video of a collab he did with Matt from The Grass Factor about this exact problem.


Yeah, I watched this one earlier today. I didn't know how relevant it was to me at the time. GCI Turf Services has a similar video with a Pylex representative, I believe. Many of the pros are using Pylex, but I am not sure why it is more advantageous than Ornamec. Ornamec had been working just fine for me. The bermuda had just spread beyond my target area--probably with the help of my lawnmower.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

One of the reasons that it might not be giving the results you want is (I'm not a scientist) the mode of action is different between the two. Ornamec disrupts the synthesis of lipids, and prevents them from being catalyzed. Pylex is an HPPD inhibitor, which basically prevents the plant from creating chlorophyll. As a result, they turn white and die. Seems like it would be a quicker way to kill the plant. For further interesting reading, Wikipedia is your friend.

I look at weed control as being similar to antibiotics that we humans have to take. Sometimes you have to change your method of attack, so you don't get a resistant strain. Know what I mean, Vern?


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> ...It's ok Ware will understand and still approve your post.


I think you are confusing this place with another forum. :lol:


----------



## social port

Colonel K0rn said:


> Know what I mean, Vern?


Indubitably.


----------



## social port

Ware said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...It's ok Ware will understand and still approve your post.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are confusing this place with another forum. :lol:
Click to expand...

Still, Man. Your lawn is awesome.


----------



## ales_gantar

Not sure if it is crabgrass or bermuda grass.


----------



## GrassDaddy

social port said:


> Yeah, I watched this one earlier today. I didn't know how relevant it was to me at the time. GCI Turf Services has a similar video with a Pylex representative, I believe. Many of the pros are using Pylex, but I am not sure why it is more advantageous than Ornamec. Ornamec had been working just fine for me. The bermuda had just spread beyond my target area--probably with the help of my lawnmower.


What I'm learning is there are a lot of options for most things lawn care.. There is a spectrum of effectiveness and a spectrum of price. So for simplicity sake I asked Matt what the best way and the cheapest way were. Many others have commented on Ornamec too, and said it's a 3+ year project as well.

For me, I'd just nuke the lawn with glyphosate and start fresh. Now obviously if you already did that, you'd want to use these other methods to keep hurting anything that pops up. Which is what I have to do with nimblewill I discovered in my lawn this week!!


----------



## grasshead

What is it and how do I kill it? Any help appreciated


----------



## g-man

^ the image turned out too small. Could you repost?


----------



## social port

GrassDaddy said:


> For me, I'd just nuke the lawn with glyphosate and start fresh.


That looks like the route I will be taking. But it borders on the irrational: By this time next year, I would have a full, thick stand of bermuda. I would need to do what…fertilize it and mow short? It spread like floodwater without any effort to cultivate it. Instead, I'm going to spend hundreds of dollars on a complete renovation.


----------



## social port

ales_gantar said:


> Not sure if it is crabgrass or bermuda grass.


I should know, but I'm really not sure. Do you know of anyone in Slovenia with bermuda?
Those blades are a bit concerning. Do you see similar growth anywhere else in your lawn? If so, take a picture if you can. Can you trace it back to a defined plant center (I certainly don't see one in the picture, but I don't know what is outside of the frame)? If you trace shoots of crabgrass, you will find your way back to a center--a nexus for all the shoots. Bermuda lacks this center. Instead, one usually finds one runner after another, and they are connected at seemingly random points.


----------



## grasshead

Can any one else see my pics? They look big from my side...Don't know what else to do


----------



## ales_gantar

I googled it, to find the latin name and found it is a common weed here. This part was leveled by contractors. The brought their own soil, and this is the only part of my yard that has it. Everywhere else I pulled them out in the previous two seasons.



social port said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it is crabgrass or bermuda grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should know, but I'm really not sure. Do you know of anyone in Slovenia with bermuda?
> Those blades are a bit concerning. Do you see similar growth anywhere else in your lawn? If so, take a picture if you can. Can you trace it back to a defined plant center (I certainly don't see one in the picture, but I don't know what is outside of the frame)? If you trace shoots of crabgrass, you will find your way back to a center--a nexus for all the shoots. Bermuda lacks this center. Instead, one usually finds one runner after another, and they are connected at seemingly random points.
Click to expand...


----------



## ales_gantar

Here is a 1sqm sluster of the same thing. It seems to have runners, or stems, I'm not sure how I should call them.


----------



## BrettWayne

Ales_ganter the last picture looks like crabgrass! Any thing with Quinclorac such as weed B gon plus crabgrass will control it .. not sure what you have in your area.. Only thing is depending on how mature it is some times late in year it becomes harder to kill completely. I found that sometimes it turns a red or purple color but doesn't seem to die. Maybe someone with more crabgrass expirence can chime in with other things to try.


----------



## BrettWayne

social port said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I'd just nuke the lawn with glyphosate and start fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like the route I will be taking. But it borders on the irrational: By this time next year, I would have a full, thick stand of bermuda. I would need to do what…fertilize it and mow short? It spread like floodwater without any effort to cultivate it. Instead, I'm going to spend hundreds of dollars on a complete renovation.
Click to expand...

I don't think what you have is bermuda .. here are some examples of Bermuda stems and runners.. I have a Tall fescue /Bermuda mix lawn


----------



## BrettWayne

Most warm season guys probably never see Bermuda this long lol


----------



## Spammage

social port said:


> I've been trying to eradicate invading Bermuda. I saw several of these today and certainly thought that they might be Bermuda seed heads. I couldn't find any runners in the area though. Could it be crabgrass, perhaps newly developing?


I believe this is crabgrass, not bermuda. The seed heads are very similar, but the shoots are a dead giveaway.


----------



## social port

ales_gantar said:


> Here is a 1sqm sluster of the same thing. It seems to have runners, or stems, I'm not sure how I should call them.


Ales, I am deferring to Brett on this one. Good luck with the kill.


----------



## social port

BrettWayne said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I'd just nuke the lawn with glyphosate and start fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like the route I will be taking. But it borders on the irrational: By this time next year, I would have a full, thick stand of bermuda. I would need to do what…fertilize it and mow short? It spread like floodwater without any effort to cultivate it. Instead, I'm going to spend hundreds of dollars on a complete renovation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think what you have is bermuda .. here are some examples of Bermuda stems and runners.. I have a Tall fescue /Bermuda mix lawn
Click to expand...

It is funny that you noticed this today. I had some time to investigate my yard this afternoon, so I was comparing my bermuda with a new batch that popped up -- what is pictured above is a sample from the new batch. I knew that something wasn't right. What I thought was bermuda is actually crabgrass.
Thanks so much for chiming in here. After further investigation I have concluded that I have both bermuda and crabgrass growing in the new batch, but the bermuda is not nearly as pervasive as the crabgrass. The seed heads of the two plants are so similar! 
I've been scanning my yard for bermuda for so intently that I began seeing it 'everywhere.' When you're a carpenter, everything looks like a nail.

My apologies to Colonel KOrn, who was correct all along.


----------



## social port

BrettWayne said:


> Most warm season guys probably never see Bermuda this long lol


 :lol: Originally, I thought about posting my question in the warm season section of the forum--then I thought better of that!


----------



## social port

Spammage said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to eradicate invading Bermuda. I saw several of these today and certainly thought that they might be Bermuda seed heads. I couldn't find any runners in the area though. Could it be crabgrass, perhaps newly developing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is crabgrass, not bermuda. The seed heads are very similar, but the shoots are a dead giveaway.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification here, Spammage. I had been relying too much on the seed heads for identification. It is a quick and efficient way to scan a large yard. The flaw of relying on seed heads, though, is a lack of accuracy. I'll use "the shoots" tip going forward.


----------



## social port

grasshead said:


> Can any one else see my pics? They look big from my side...Don't know what else to do


I can see them, but the picture is blurry and the tops and bottoms are blacked out. I suggest getting a closer shot.


----------



## BrettWayne

It's crazy how similar the seed heads are ! This is Bermuda from my back yard that I have been ignoring trying to decide what I want to with my back lawn..


----------



## ales_gantar

As it is only a local infection of crabgrass, I will pull them by hand.
Thank you.


----------



## ales_gantar

It was in fact couch grass, as I found out.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elymus_repens



ales_gantar said:


> Not sure if it is crabgrass or bermuda grass.


----------



## Spammage

ales_gantar said:


> It was in fact couch grass, as I found out.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elymus_repens
> 
> 
> 
> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it is crabgrass or bermuda grass.
Click to expand...

I don't think so Ales. I still think it looks like crabgrass. You could apply some quinclorac to find out.


----------



## Ware

I agree, I don't think that's bermuda/couch.


----------



## ales_gantar

ales_gantar said:


> It was in fact couch grass, as I found out.
> 
> EDIT: it is not couch grass.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elymus_repens
> 
> 
> 
> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it is crabgrass or bermuda grass.
Click to expand...


----------



## ales_gantar

Ok.
It is a grassy weed.
It had shallow roots.
It had stolons, and they were making roots on the joints.
It has seed heads. Some of them looked like medival weapons, and some were still hidden inside all of the green stuff.

...

is there a checklist I could follow to determin what it is/was, since the seeds are in the soil brought by the contractosrs, and will be sprouting in the next 4-5 seasons? So I can tackle them.


----------



## ales_gantar




----------



## high leverage

ales_gantar said:


>


Bahia Grass


----------



## thegrassfactor

ales_gantar said:


>


Crabgrass


----------



## thegrassfactor

GrassDaddy said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I watched this one earlier today. I didn't know how relevant it was to me at the time. GCI Turf Services has a similar video with a Pylex representative, I believe. Many of the pros are using Pylex, but I am not sure why it is more advantageous than Ornamec. Ornamec had been working just fine for me. The bermuda had just spread beyond my target area--probably with the help of my lawnmower.
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm learning is there are a lot of options for most things lawn care.. There is a spectrum of effectiveness and a spectrum of price. So for simplicity sake I asked Matt what the best way and the cheapest way were. Many others have commented on Ornamec too, and said it's a 3+ year project as well.
> 
> For me, I'd just nuke the lawn with glyphosate and start fresh. Now obviously if you already did that, you'd want to use these other methods to keep hurting anything that pops up. Which is what I have to do with nimblewill I discovered in my lawn this week!!
Click to expand...

I go with pylex over ornamec for several reasons.

1) pylex itself causes very little injury to fescue - even stressed fescue. I have killed more than one fescue lawn trying to spray out Bermuda in the heat with fluazifop.

2) pylex does not have a reseed interval restriction. Fluazifop has a 30 day reseed interval. For guys like me that have to schedule these apps, a 30 day reseed interval makes scheduling a but of a nightmare

3) pylex has a fantastic spectrum of weeds controlled on the label. Ornamec does too, but often times at rates which would immediately kill fescue

Pylex is a safer product for me to use in terms of scalability (other employees using it safely) and it's an easy product to use (pylex I can apply with my machine, can't apply fluazifop with my machine due to nozzle and droplet size requirements). Everyone is concerned about price, but it comes in around 55$/acre to apply with surfactant and triclopyr. That's cheaper than any fertilizer I use.


----------



## j4c11

ales_gantar said:


>


I think we're dealing with multiple species. Check out the seedheads.


----------



## g-man

I think there is a salad of weeds in this area and no grass. Glyphosate would be my approach to this section.

Ales, compare the majority of it to foxtail weed. The seed head that j4c11 pointed out looks like it.


----------



## social port

thegrassfactor said:


> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I watched this one earlier today. I didn't know how relevant it was to me at the time. GCI Turf Services has a similar video with a Pylex representative, I believe. Many of the pros are using Pylex, but I am not sure why it is more advantageous than Ornamec. Ornamec had been working just fine for me. The bermuda had just spread beyond my target area--probably with the help of my lawnmower.
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm learning is there are a lot of options for most things lawn care.. There is a spectrum of effectiveness and a spectrum of price. So for simplicity sake I asked Matt what the best way and the cheapest way were. Many others have commented on Ornamec too, and said it's a 3+ year project as well.
> 
> For me, I'd just nuke the lawn with glyphosate and start fresh. Now obviously if you already did that, you'd want to use these other methods to keep hurting anything that pops up. Which is what I have to do with nimblewill I discovered in my lawn this week!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I go with pylex over ornamec for several reasons.
> 
> 1) pylex itself causes very little injury to fescue - even stressed fescue. I have killed more than one fescue lawn trying to spray out Bermuda in the heat with fluazifop.
> 
> 2) pylex does not have a reseed interval restriction. Fluazifop has a 30 day reseed interval. For guys like me that have to schedule these apps, a 30 day reseed interval makes scheduling a but of a nightmare
> 
> 3) pylex has a fantastic spectrum of weeds controlled on the label. Ornamec does too, but often times at rates which would immediately kill fescue
> 
> Pylex is a safer product for me to use in terms of scalability (other employees using it safely) and it's an easy product to use (pylex I can apply with my machine, can't apply fluazifop with my machine due to nozzle and droplet size requirements). Everyone is concerned about price, but it comes in around 55$/acre to apply with surfactant and triclopyr. That's cheaper than any fertilizer I use.
Click to expand...

Wow. Awesome post. I learned more about Pylex and Ornamec in your post than I have reading about the stuff over the last few weeks. That's a sophisticated analysis you offer--and a convincing one. What about efficacy, though? Does Ornamec produce the final kill more quickly than Pylex?


----------



## ales_gantar

Wow. Thank you.
i will ask around if anyone can get me the herbicide.
But I have decided to dig 10 cm of topsoil out and bring in new one. It is at the moment the quickest solution.


----------



## thegrassfactor

social port said:


> thegrassfactor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrassDaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm learning is there are a lot of options for most things lawn care.. There is a spectrum of effectiveness and a spectrum of price. So for simplicity sake I asked Matt what the best way and the cheapest way were. Many others have commented on Ornamec too, and said it's a 3+ year project as well.
> 
> For me, I'd just nuke the lawn with glyphosate and start fresh. Now obviously if you already did that, you'd want to use these other methods to keep hurting anything that pops up. Which is what I have to do with nimblewill I discovered in my lawn this week!!
> 
> 
> 
> I go with pylex over ornamec for several reasons.
> 
> 1) pylex itself causes very little injury to fescue - even stressed fescue. I have killed more than one fescue lawn trying to spray out Bermuda in the heat with fluazifop.
> 
> 2) pylex does not have a reseed interval restriction. Fluazifop has a 30 day reseed interval. For guys like me that have to schedule these apps, a 30 day reseed interval makes scheduling a but of a nightmare
> 
> 3) pylex has a fantastic spectrum of weeds controlled on the label. Ornamec does too, but often times at rates which would immediately kill fescue
> 
> Pylex is a safer product for me to use in terms of scalability (other employees using it safely) and it's an easy product to use (pylex I can apply with my machine, can't apply fluazifop with my machine due to nozzle and droplet size requirements). Everyone is concerned about price, but it comes in around 55$/acre to apply with surfactant and triclopyr. That's cheaper than any fertilizer I use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. Awesome post. I learned more about Pylex and Ornamec in your post than I have reading about the stuff over the last few weeks. That's a sophisticated analysis you offer--and a convincing one. What about efficacy, though? Does Ornamec produce the final kill more quickly than Pylex?
Click to expand...

I think you'll see similar efficacy because the principle behind Bermuda control is the same - interrupt photosynthesis, deplete carbohydrates. The goal is to keep it as injured for as long as it takes to deplete carbohydrate reserves to the point of plant failure. However you decide to get there is whatever suits you. Pros just like pylex because (of the previously stated reasons and) it's easy to sell a multi-year 3 step approach rather than a multi-year ?? Step approach.


----------



## social port

thegrassfactor said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thegrassfactor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I go with pylex over ornamec for several reasons.
> 
> 1) pylex itself causes very little injury to fescue - even stressed fescue. I have killed more than one fescue lawn trying to spray out Bermuda in the heat with fluazifop.
> 
> 2) pylex does not have a reseed interval restriction. Fluazifop has a 30 day reseed interval. For guys like me that have to schedule these apps, a 30 day reseed interval makes scheduling a but of a nightmare
> 
> 3) pylex has a fantastic spectrum of weeds controlled on the label. Ornamec does too, but often times at rates which would immediately kill fescue
> 
> Pylex is a safer product for me to use in terms of scalability (other employees using it safely) and it's an easy product to use (pylex I can apply with my machine, can't apply fluazifop with my machine due to nozzle and droplet size requirements). Everyone is concerned about price, but it comes in around 55$/acre to apply with surfactant and triclopyr. That's cheaper than any fertilizer I use.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Awesome post. I learned more about Pylex and Ornamec in your post than I have reading about the stuff over the last few weeks. That's a sophisticated analysis you offer--and a convincing one. What about efficacy, though? Does Ornamec produce the final kill more quickly than Pylex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you'll see similar efficacy because the principle behind Bermuda control is the same - interrupt photosynthesis, deplete carbohydrates. The goal is to keep it as injured for as long as it takes to deplete carbohydrate reserves to the point of plant failure. However you decide to get there is whatever suits you. Pros just like pylex because (of the previously stated reasons and) it's easy to sell a multi-year 3 step approach rather than a multi-year ?? Step approach.
Click to expand...

You may have made a convert out of me. If the Bermuda comes up next summer, I think I'm going to give it a try. Besides, Bermuda is so tough that it can probably 'adapt' to an herbicide. Perhaps it's good to hit it with something novel.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

BrettWayne said:


> It's crazy how similar the seed heads are ! This is Bermuda from my back yard that I have been ignoring trying to decide what I want to with my back lawn..


Yep, that's some tall bermuda grass! Usually takes 2 weeks for it to get that long in my yard lol


----------



## grasshead

These weeds are between my sidewalk and the street and starting to take over this area.
If possible i would love to take care of these so i can reseed Sept 1 if possible?
I used Ortho Weed B Gon MAX a month ago with the garden hose and these pictures were taken today
Any help appreciated in Advance


----------



## g-man

^ in all of the images but the last one it is technically a grass and not a weed. You will need to use Roundup (glyphosate). Try to only apply to the large blades and the kbg should spread to fill it.

The last one has the grass and something that looks like Oxalis, but I can't zoom to see it. Since it is contained, I would just pull it, otherwise use triclopyr.


----------



## LIgrass

grasshead said:


> These weeds are between my sidewalk and the street and starting to take over this area.
> If possible i would love to take care of these so i can reseed Sept 1 if possible?
> I used Ortho Weed B Gon MAX a month ago with the garden hose and these pictures were taken today
> Any help appreciated in Advance


Does anyone else see Quackgrass here? That would be my guess. If it has clasping auricles you can bet it's quack. It's definitely a grassy weed like g-man said. That will require Glyphosate/roundup if Tenacity doesn't touch it (which I don't think it will). 
http://www.msuturfweeds.net/details/_/quackgrass_45/


----------



## social port

LIgrass said:


> grasshead said:
> 
> 
> 
> These weeds are between my sidewalk and the street and starting to take over this area.
> If possible i would love to take care of these so i can reseed Sept 1 if possible?
> I used Ortho Weed B Gon MAX a month ago with the garden hose and these pictures were taken today
> Any help appreciated in Advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else see Quackgrass here? That would be my guess. If it has clasping auricles you can bet it's quack. It's definitely a grassy weed like g-man said. That will require Glyphosate/roundup if Tenacity doesn't touch it (which I don't think it will).
> http://www.msuturfweeds.net/details/_/quackgrass_45/
Click to expand...

Looks like nutsedge to me…but I'm still working on my weed-ID credentials.


----------



## grasshead

You know i think all 3 of you are right on this.I'm going to try some ortho nutsedge and just pull the Oxalis
If the ortho nutsedge doesnt work then on to roundup or Tenacity .Thank you


----------



## Jhug89

I was pulling some weeds in my backyard today and found this. I'm not sure if it's a weed or a grass? I'm just trying to figure out what it is if anyone knows. Thanks for the help!


----------



## high leverage

Jhug89 said:


> I was pulling some weeds in my backyard today and found this. I'm not sure if it's a weed or a grass? I'm just trying to figure out what it is if anyone knows. Thanks for the help!


Post a pic of the seed head if you can. It kinda looks like Dallisgrass.


----------



## jimsmith2017

HI , believe this is a chickweed? not sure, Have throughout lawn. Can pull out but too much. What is it and how can I get rid of it. 
P.S. Live in area which prohibits / doesn't sell weed n'feed.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## g-man

Jhug89 said:


> I was pulling some weeds in my backyard today and found this. I'm not sure if it's a weed or a grass? I'm just trying to figure out what it is if anyone knows. Thanks for the help!


Could you post some images of the auricles? Use this tool to guide a bit. If you click on the title of each feature, it will explain in detail.

http://turfid.ncsu.edu/


----------



## g-man

jimsmith2017 said:


> HI , believe this is a chickweed? not sure, Have throughout lawn. Can pull out but too much. What is it and how can I get rid of it.
> P.S. Live in area which prohibits / doesn't sell weed n'feed.


What can you get? Ideally you want weed b Gon CCO (triclopyr). Regular Weed b Gon would also work with multiple applications.


----------



## Jhug89

g-man said:


> Jhug89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was pulling some weeds in my backyard today and found this. I'm not sure if it's a weed or a grass? I'm just trying to figure out what it is if anyone knows. Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> Could you post some images of the auricles? Use this tool to guide a bit. If you click on the title of each feature, it will explain in detail.
> 
> http://turfid.ncsu.edu/
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link, it really helped with some general knowledge. Here are a few more pics.


----------



## Jhug89

high leverage said:


> Jhug89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was pulling some weeds in my backyard today and found this. I'm not sure if it's a weed or a grass? I'm just trying to figure out what it is if anyone knows. Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post a pic of the seed head if you can. It kinda looks like Dallisgrass.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I don't see any seed heads.


----------



## g-man

I can't see the auricles. Do they have the claw type? The NC website doesn't list quackgrass and I am trying to be sure it is not quack.


----------



## Jhug89

Sorry g-man I'll tr to get a closer pic of the auricles in the morning


----------



## Jhug89

I hope these are better. The auricles don't seem to be claw like. There are very tiny fine hairs on the ends that are open.


----------



## jimsmith2017

g-man said:


> jimsmith2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI , believe this is a chickweed? not sure, Have throughout lawn. Can pull out but too much. What is it and how can I get rid of it.
> P.S. Live in area which prohibits / doesn't sell weed n'feed.
> 
> 
> 
> What can you get? Ideally you want weed b Gon CCO (triclopyr). Regular Weed b Gon would also work with multiple applications.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## BrettWayne

What is this guys?


----------



## social port

BrettWayne said:


> What is this guys?


Anyone else see a KY 31 fescue here?
If so, I believe glyphosate or pulling are your only options...but I can't be sure it's fescue. FWIW.


----------



## BrettWayne

social port said:


> BrettWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else see a KY 31 fescue here?
> If so, I believe glyphosate or pulling are your only options...but I can't be sure it's fescue. FWIW.
Click to expand...

Yeah I think you're right.. Thanks!


----------



## J_nick

Not a cool season lawn but I figured you guys would be able to ID what I think it is better than us warm seasoners.

Poa Annua?









Now after seeing it I should have took a better picture :|


----------



## g-man

It looks like it with those seed heads. I think the other weed looks like Bermuda. Weekly round up for 2 months should take care of both of them. :lol:


----------



## ken-n-nancy

J_nick said:


> Poa Annua?


I can't really tell from the photo which of the grasses in the photo goes with the seed heads -- at least one of the plants in the photo has some much wider blades -- are the seed heads coming from the darker green grass with the very wide blades?

I know there's a lot of variation in seed heads, but those seed heads don't look like the same type of seed heads that I get from the _poa annua_ in my lawn, which is at least 1000 miles away from Oklahoma, so maybe the strains of _poa annua_ I see around here are different than those in Oklahoma.

The _poa annua_ seed heads I see in my lawn all look like the seeds are on old-style whole-house TV antenna, with lower seeds branching out further from the stalk, like the following:








(not my photo)


----------



## J_nick

ken-n-nancy said:


> I can't really tell from the photo which of the grasses in the photo goes with the seed heads -- at least one of the plants in the photo has some much wider blades -- are the seed heads coming from the darker green grass with the very wide blades?
> 
> I know there's a lot of variation in seed heads, but those seed heads don't look like the same type of seed heads that I get from the _poa annua_ in my lawn, which is at least 1000 miles away from Oklahoma, so maybe the strains of _poa annua_ I see around here are different than those in Oklahoma.
> 
> The _poa annua_ seed heads I see in my lawn all look like the seeds are on old-style whole-house TV antenna, with lower seeds branching out further from the stalk, like the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my photo)


I'll try to find another one tomorrow I already pulled that one. One reason why it might look different is that the lawn is cut at 5/8" but it's probably a little under 1" in that picture. It is the grass that has a wider blade and more of a bluer tint.



g-man said:


> It looks like it with those seed heads. I think the other weed looks like Bermuda. Weekly round up for 2 months should take care of both of them. :lol:


Those are fighting words :fight: but since I roamed over to the CS side I'm gonna let it slide... this time


----------



## g-man

I took a picture of this one in the middle of the kids park. It grows anywhere! The heat in indy send it to grow seeds.


----------



## baker86

Any idea about these two?

Not sure about the first one

The second one could be common Mallow, creeping Charlie or clover?

https://imgur.com/gallery/sjccy


----------



## Spammage

> @J_nick


It does look like poa J_nick. Like with your other "weed", the low cut height and primo app will keep the seeds tight. That crap will seed out at less than 1/2".


----------



## ThickAndGreen

Not sure if this is weed or grass but kind of looks like bermuda to my amateur eyes. It's in a few different sections of my backyard and grows very slowly compared to the rest.


----------



## LawnNerd

ThickAndGreen said:


> Not sure if this is weed or grass but kind of looks like bermuda to my amateur eyes. It's in a few different sections of my backyard and grows very slowly compared to the rest.


Nimblewill. 3 apps of Tenacity at 4oz/acre rate will knock it out.

However, nimblewill is a warm season perennial that will go dormant after first frost. Its probably already slowing down, and I'm not sure how much control you'll get. You might be better waiting until next spring when it greens back up. It does spread via rhizomes and stolons, so hand pulling is futile.


----------



## ThickAndGreen

LawnNerd said:


> ThickAndGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is weed or grass but kind of looks like bermuda to my amateur eyes. It's in a few different sections of my backyard and grows very slowly compared to the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nimblewill. 3 apps of Tenacity at 4oz/acre rate will knock it out.
> 
> However, nimblewill is a warm season perennial that will go dormant after first frost. Its probably already slowing down, and I'm not sure how much control you'll get. You might be better waiting until next spring when it greens back up. It does spread via rhizomes and stolons, so hand pulling is futile.
Click to expand...

Thanks! That would make sense why it's growing so slow compared to the grass then. I've never used Tenacity but I remember reading it's not good to be used around TF. Is that the case?


----------



## LawnNerd

Oh, I use it on my tall fescue all the time. Just avoid use during times of heat and drought stresses. I believe the label has a 90 degree usage warning, but I cant recall of the top of my head. (Edit to state there is no temperature restriction with Tenacity) I avoid using it in July and august for the most part. You may get some minor whitening of the fescue by the last app but it'll recover in a week or two with no permenant damage.


----------



## ThickAndGreen

LawnNerd said:


> Oh, I use it on my tall fescue all the time. Just avoid use during times of heat and drought stresses. I believe the label has a 90 degree usage warning, but I cant recall of the top of my head. I avoid using it in July and august for the most part. You may get some minor whitening of the fescue by the last app but it'll recover in a week or two with no permenant damage.


Good to know, thank you.


----------



## g-man

Tenacity should not be used on Fine Fescues.


----------



## LawnNerd

This is not entirely true. Tenacity can be used safely on mature fine fescues at the above posted 4 oz/ acre rate.


The additional details asterisk states that new seedlings / new lawn establishment Tenacity should not be used on fine fescue seed, because it can reduce the density of fine fescue germination.



This is consistent with my observations of use in my own lawn. Mature fine fescues are not not harmed by 4oz / acre rate. I'm not trying to be antagonistic with anyone, i just want to set the record straight.


----------



## LawnNerd

After rereading the label, i need to correct my earlier post to reflect that there is no temperate restriction listed on the label. However, i still try and avoid anything when it's 90 degrees or greater(with the one exception of DiHydrogen Monoxide).


----------



## ken-n-nancy

LawnNerd said:


> This is not entirely true. Tenacity can be used safely on mature fine fescues at the above posted 4 oz/ acre rate.
> 
> ... Mature fine fescues are not not harmed by 4oz / acre rate. I'm not trying to be antagonistic with anyone, i just want to set the record straight.


LawnNerd's correct that applying mesotrione (Tenacity) at 4 oz/acre should be okay for fine fescue, but be forewarned that applying at 4oz/acre will be stepping up relatively close to a line you don't want to cross. People using careful techniques for application should be fine, but those that are sloppy or don't understand the consequences could end up causing unintended damage.

For an illustration of what too much mesotrione will do to fine fescue, see slide 24 of Tenacity: A New Herbicide for Turfgrass Establishment from Washington State University.

On that slide, 0.144lb a.i./A (the upper left image) is equivalent to 4.6oz/acre rate. You can see from the picture that there is not significant thinning of the fine fescue. So, just as LawnNerd said, a 4oz/acre rate should be safe.

The upper right image (0.25lb a.i./A = 8oz/acre) shows some thinning. The lower left image (0.30lb a.i./A = 9.6oz/acre) shows a bit more thinning. The lower right image (0.50 lb a.i./A = 16oz/acre) shows mostly bare soil - probably nearly a 90% kill.

The takeaway is that 4oz/acre should be safe. However, if you're applying with that as your desired rate and accidentally overlap, you'll be getting an 8oz/acre rate in places with overlap, which could result in some grass being damaged beyond the point of recovery.

If your measurements of fractions of a teaspoon are a little sloppy for a small plot of only a few thousand square feet and you end up with an average rate of 6oz/acre, which would give 12oz/acre in regions of overlap, you could get "dead stripes" where there was accidental overlap.

I guess the takeaway is that mesotrione can be applied to fine fescue, but be careful in your measurements and application, as there isn't a lot of margin for error.

PS: Just FYI, I've been considering possibly using mesotrione to selectively eliminate fine fescue from some parts of my northern mix which get full sun in which the fine fescue is generally unhappy most of the year, making that part of my lawn have a fair bit of brown mixed in much of the year.


----------



## g-man

^ slide 32 from that report: "Not safe to use on fine fescues".


----------



## ken-n-nancy

g-man said:


> ^ slide 32 from that report: "Not safe to use on fine fescues".


This is an example of a situation where I actually think you're both right - with g-man saying, "Tenacity should not be used on Fine Fescues" and LawnNerd saying "Tenacity can be used safely on mature fine fescues at the above posted 4 oz/ acre rate."

I think the difference comes down to safety margins and level of risk.

I've been recommending to folks to _*NOT use mesotrione on a lawn with fine fescue*_; I've probably made three or four postings on this site to that effect, including one to GrassDaddy in his blog from last month concerning use of Scotts Starter with Weed Preventer (mesotrione) in overseed situations. This is the "not safe to use on fine fescue" perspective that g-man mentions above. When people want to know that something is "safe to use" they want to be able to have their usage tolerate typical imprecise applications that are made by the average homeowner. Large safety margins are built in to such recommendations.

That said, with careful application, it is a labeled use to apply mesotrione to fine fescue, but at the lower rates specified on the label. This is what LawnNerd is pointing out from the Tenacity label.

As an aside, the little "grass type" item in our profile that says "KBG, FF, PRG" doesn't really tell the whole story. Our lawn has three distinct sections (front, side, back) each of which were renovated in different years, with different grass types. Our back lawn is 90% Fine Fescue -- I have never applied Tenacity (mesotrione) there. However, where the side lawn (100% Bewitched KBG) and back lawn abut one another, I have seen significant bleaching of the fine fescue when I've made a 4oz/acre mesotrione application to the side lawn KBG, which extended a little into the back lawn side of the imprecise edge between the side and back lawns. The fine fescue all recovered after about 2-3 weeks, but I see how accidental overlap could have caused problems for it.

Personally, I would not recommend mesotrione on a lawn with fine fescue, but it is a labeled use to do so at lower application rates -- there just isn't a whole lot of safety margin for that usage.


----------



## g-man

100% agree. If had a fine fescue lawn and want to keep it, I would not use it. Could it be used? Sure, but with a lot of care.

It is a risk / benefit evaluation. Most of the time the risk is greater than the benefit with fine fescues.


----------



## aug0211

Hi All,

First post - been a member for a while, but first time posting (I mostly just read others). I know it's tough to identify a weed online - and I'm sure I can be coached into taking better photos to help ID this.

*ENVIRONMENT*

I've got a new KBG reno (Bewitched monostand) that is about 4.5 weeks old

I'm in Ohio and have been watering like crazy through the reno, so my soil is very wet

I did not spray Tenacity at seed down

I did apply Scott's Starter with Weed Preventer (mesotrione) at seed down

First cut was last weekend

*WEED DETAILS*

Some sections of the lawn are slightly lighter in color and have wider blades than other sections (will grab a photo tomorrow when it's light out)

If I slide my fingers from the tip of the blade down towards the root, one side of the blade is waxy/smooth and the other side feels like it has rough little hairs on it

Photo #1 includes a AA battery just for size comparison

Photos #2,3,4 have a red circle where there is what looks like a very fine blade of grass (weed?) growing out of the bottom of the roots - sorry, it's tough to show in this photo - this is present on both samples I pulled (beginning of a rhizome?)

I included some shots of the lawn - again, not the best photos, but I thought it might be helpful to see what the grass looks like in the ground

To be completely honest, I'm not sure if this is just the Bewitched growing completely differently from younger/less mature Bewitched in the same lawn, or if it is indeed a weed. I suspect that it is a weed (will be embarrassed if you guys tell me this is actually just slightly more mature Bewitched).

Here are some photos. Let me know what else you need to see and I can get more/better photos tomorrow.

Thanks in advance for eveyone's help!


----------



## baker86

Any help on these two weeds:



http://imgur.com/sjccy


Thanks!


----------



## g-man

baker86 said:


> Any help on these two weeds:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/sjccy
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure of either of them. They look wood type, so I would use CCO on them. What have you try?


----------



## LawnNerd

baker86 said:


> Any help on these two weeds:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/sjccy
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Bottom is common mallow. They say its tasty, but ive never eaten it.. Lol

Your typical 2-4D (like ortho weed b gone) 3way should be enough to get it.

Not sure on the first. Looks pretty woody to me. Id try the 2-4D mix on it while you're at it. If that doesn't take it out, Triclopyr would be the way to go. Typically for woody plants like that id go Triclopyr first, but since you're already walking around with 2-4D mix, it wont hurt anything to give it a squirt.


----------



## LawnNerd

aug0211 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First post - been a member for a while, but first time posting (I mostly just read others). I know it's tough to identify a weed online - and I'm sure I can be coached into taking better photos to help ID this.
> 
> *ENVIRONMENT*
> 
> I've got a new KBG reno (Bewitched monostand) that is about 4.5 weeks old
> 
> I'm in Ohio and have been watering like crazy through the reno, so my soil is very wet
> 
> I did not spray Tenacity at seed down
> 
> I did apply Scott's Starter with Weed Preventer (mesotrione) at seed down
> 
> First cut was last weekend
> 
> *WEED DETAILS*
> 
> Some sections of the lawn are slightly lighter in color and have wider blades than other sections (will grab a photo tomorrow when it's light out)
> 
> If I slide my fingers from the tip of the blade down towards the root, one side of the blade is waxy/smooth and the other side feels like it has rough little hairs on it
> 
> Photo #1 includes a AA battery just for size comparison
> 
> Photos #2,3,4 have a red circle where there is what looks like a very fine blade of grass (weed?) growing out of the bottom of the roots - sorry, it's tough to show in this photo - this is present on both samples I pulled (beginning of a rhizome?)
> 
> I included some shots of the lawn - again, not the best photos, but I thought it might be helpful to see what the grass looks like in the ground
> 
> To be completely honest, I'm not sure if this is just the Bewitched growing completely differently from younger/less mature Bewitched in the same lawn, or if it is indeed a weed. I suspect that it is a weed (will be embarrassed if you guys tell me this is actually just slightly more mature Bewitched).
> 
> Here are some photos. Let me know what else you need to see and I can get more/better photos tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks in advance for eveyone's help!


Can't tell for sure without pictures of the ligule and auricles, but maybe look into orchardgrass

http://turfid.ncsu.edu/csPagedPdField.aspx?PlantID=DACGL


----------



## aug0211

LawnNerd said:


> Can't tell for sure without pictures of the ligule and auricles, but maybe look into orchardgrass
> 
> http://turfid.ncsu.edu/csPagedPdField.aspx?PlantID=DACGL


Thanks for the help! I'll try to get better pictures of the ligule and auricles tonight and will also look into orchardgrass.

Would you say this is for sure not the Bewitched KBG?


----------



## LawnNerd

aug0211 said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell for sure without pictures of the ligule and auricles, but maybe look into orchardgrass
> 
> http://turfid.ncsu.edu/csPagedPdField.aspx?PlantID=DACGL
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help! I'll try to get better pictures of the ligule and auricles tonight and will also look into orchardgrass.
> 
> Would you say this is for sure not the Bewitched KBG?
Click to expand...

The grass that was posted with the macbook is not kbg. But i can see KBG in the photos of the lawn, particularly the top down view picture posted under the last pic with the macbook.


----------



## aug0211

LawnNerd said:


> The grass that was posted with the macbook is not kbg. But i can see KBG in the photos of the lawn, particularly the top down view picture posted under the last pic with the macbook.


Thanks, LawnNerd!

From what I've researched, I think you might be right about Orchard Grass :-(

Here are some better photos (hopefully - I can take more if needed, had a lot of trouble getting the camera to focus up close). I've looked around at weed identification charts and sites, as well, but I'm just not good enough yet to know. REALLY hoping it's not orchard grass as I don't know that I have it in me to RU the whole thing and start over again and from what I've read so far, it sounds like there is no selective killer for OG :-(


----------



## LawnNerd

aug0211 said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The grass that was posted with the macbook is not kbg. But i can see KBG in the photos of the lawn, particularly the top down view picture posted under the last pic with the macbook.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, LawnNerd!
> 
> From what I've researched, I think you might be right about Orchard Grass :-(
> 
> Here are some better photos (hopefully - I can take more if needed, had a lot of trouble getting the camera to focus up close). I've looked around at weed identification charts and sites, as well, but I'm just not good enough yet to know. REALLY hoping it's not orchard grass as I don't know that I have it in me to RU the whole thing and start over again and from what I've read so far, it sounds like there is no selective killer for OG :-(
Click to expand...

Oh, ok, so these pictures change things up a little. I think you have 2 different weeds. OrchardGrass and Annual Ryegrass.

Weed #1:

In the pictures below this weed had the purplish base and rolled Vernation. This also has the glossy underside as well as distinct ribs traveling up the entire width of the blade. This doesn't have the clasping auricles, but this is a young plant, and you can see the auricles forming and elongating. Annual Ryegrass will die come next summer, and a good Pre-M plan will help you with this. 








Weed #2:
This is the Orchardgrass. This plant has a folded vernation, and more of a 'V' shaped tip (less pointy). This has no purplish / red base, and lacks any signs of a developing auricle. Only thing is, i can't see a ligule, and i'm hesitant to give 100% identification without that. If this is Orchardgrass, best you can do is paint the roundup or hand pull. I have orchard grass, and i go through and pull them as i mow. It's not fun and it takes a while, but i don't want polka dots in my lawn from round up, lol.


----------



## aug0211

LawnNerd said:


> Oh, ok, so these pictures change things up a little. I think you have 2 different weeds. OrchardGrass and Annual Ryegrass.
> 
> Weed #1:
> In the pictures below this weed had the purplish base and rolled Vernation. This also has the glossy underside as well as distinct ribs traveling up the entire width of the blade. This doesn't have the clasping auricles, but this is a young plant, and you can see the auricles forming and elongating. Annual Ryegrass will die come next summer, and a good Pre-M plan will help you with this.
> 
> Weed #2:
> This is the Orchardgrass. This plant has a folded vernation, and more of a 'V' shaped tip (less pointy). This has no purplish / red base, and lacks any signs of a developing auricle. Only thing is, i can't see a ligule, and i'm hesitant to give 100% identification without that. If this is Orchardgrass, best you can do is paint the roundup or hand pull. I have orchard grass, and i go through and pull them as i mow. It's not fun and it takes a while, but i don't want polka dots in my lawn from round up, lol.


LawnNerd, thank you so much. Can't tell you how grateful I am for the help. It sounds like I'll be continuing on with my normal regimen and will keep pulling these as I see them pop up (once I start increasing foot traffic on the lawn - I re-seeded a couple bare spots last weekend so am trying to stay off it as much as possible still). I'll be patient with the rye and make sure I get pre-M down both this season (once I think most of my second seeding of KBG has germinated) and again come next spring.

Again, thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Ware

What kind of grass is this? PRG? It's outside an airport in CO.


----------



## g-man

^ can't tell without pictures of the ligule and auricles.


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> ^ can't tell without pictures of the ligule and auricles.


Ah, of course. :lol:


----------



## aug0211

Quick question regarding mowing - with the orchard grass and ARG problems I have, should I be bagging or mulching?

I normally mulch as I understand it to be better for the lawn, though I'm wondering if I should bag to avoid spreading the undesirables.


----------



## g-man

They don't have seed, mulch.


----------



## aug0211

g-man said:


> They don't have seed, mulch.


Thanks G!


----------



## aug0211

Hey everyone - I wasn't sure where to put this one. This isn't a weed ID, but a request for help IDing what I think might be a fungal issue. If I need to delete/repost this elsewhere, please just let me know 

This is in a KBG reno, supposedly 100% bewitched but with tons of what this thread helped me identify as orchard grass and annual rye.

I think what we're looking at might be dollar spot? I haven't ID'd a fungus before though, so could use some help.

The area has been very, very wet as I've continued watering for new grass to grow in bare spots. In central Ohio and temps have been mild/moderate in the 70s with cool nights in the mid-50s lately.

No fungicide down yet, and no milo or urea or anything - other than starter fert + mesotrione a couple weeks ago with the last "re-seed' that I did 2 weeks ago.

Here are some photos - let me know if different shots are needed.


----------



## chrisben

Hey guys, wondering if you could help me ID this sucker, it's a real pale-green, sticks out like a sore thumb!


----------



## monty

chrisben said:


> Hey guys, wondering if you could help me ID this sucker, it's a real pale-green, sticks out like a sore thumb!


Looks like crabgrass to me


----------



## chrisben

Heh, would have figured it be something else, it's aparently survived three or 2 treatments of WBG, and 2 of the COC herbicide, and 2 apps of scotts starter fertilizer /w the tenacity chemical, (which has done a number on my red fescue, whoops!)
Oh well, I'll paint roundup on them in the morning.

Thanks!


----------



## monty

Does the WBG also contain Quinclorac? That will knock out crabgrass


----------



## FlyMike

So I'm pretty sure this first weed is creeping Charlie, but would like verification



This next one I have no idea what it is





Is there something I can use that will take care of both of them?


----------



## aug0211

Pulled this sucker out of a mulch bed along the edge of the turf, where I had some other random grass over growing.

This one actually got to seed (as you see) - I pulled it immediately but was shocked to see something go to seed. I must have missed it since it is in a bed and all my attention has been on the lawn itself.

Any ideas on what it is? Orchard grass?


----------



## g-man

It looks like crabgrass.


----------



## aug0211

g-man said:


> It looks like crabgrass.


Thanks, g-man. Almost wish I hadn't pulled it,
so I could test my XLR8 on it. Those seed heads scared me though.


----------



## jessehurlburt

Does anyone have any idea what this weed grass is? It was growing in an area where even crabgrass wouldn't spread. Now that I have overseeded and fertilized the area it is growing like crazy. I really don't mind it too much, but I am curious what it is.

Thanks!
Jesse


----------



## b0nk3rs

jessehurlburt said:


> Does anyone have any idea what this weed grass is? It was growing in an area where even crabgrass wouldn't spread. Now that I have overseeded and fertilized the area it is growing like crazy. I really don't mind it too much, but I am curious what it is.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jesse


Is this possibly Quackgrass?


----------



## jessehurlburt

It could be. I will have to check for the wrap around auricle when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## g-man

You will mind this grassy weed.

The first image shows clasping auricles. It could be annual ryegrass or quackgrass. Use this website to look for all the grass Id features. 
http://plantscience.psu.edu/research/centers/turf/extension/factsheets/cool-season-turfgrasses-id

I'm leaning towards quackgrass. There is more info on quackgrass here. http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2015/06/weed-of-month-for-june-2015-is.html?m=1

TL;DR round up is the only way. Don't pull it, it will spread more.


----------



## chrisben

Pretty sure that's K-31 Tall Fescue. Edit, read the above replies, maybe not!


----------



## jessehurlburt

g-man said:


> You will mind this grassy weed.
> 
> The first image shows clasping auricles. It could be annual ryegrass or quackgrass. Use this website to look for all the grass Id features.
> http://plantscience.psu.edu/research/centers/turf/extension/factsheets/cool-season-turfgrasses-id
> 
> I'm leaning towards quackgrass. There is more info on quackgrass here. http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2015/06/weed-of-month-for-june-2015-is.html?m=1
> 
> TL;DR round up is the only way. Don't pull it, it will spread more.


I am curious why this grass is considered "insidious". Will it overtake healthy thick stands of KBG/ out compete them and take over my whole lawn? I googled "what makes a grass a weed grass" and the answer surprised me; a weed is just a plant growing where you do not want it. So that makes it subjective I suppose. One follow up for people who have killed this off with roundup: Is it one connected plant via the rhizomes? If you killed off 80% of the leaf blades would it all die? If you kill off 95% and miss some will the remaining 5% continue to grow and spread? Assuming the latter, but want to check. I have a 10' x 10' section where 80% of the quakgrass is, but then I'd have to kill off probably 25' x 20' to hit every blade.


----------



## Sinclair

Quack is a weed because it grows faster than turf grasses, so a couple days after you mow it is sticking up like a bad haircut, and it is a pale lime in colour.


----------



## jessehurlburt

Any thoughts on this strategy of spooning nitrogen?

6. "mask" the quackgrass in your lawn by fertilizing every two weeks with small amounts of nitrogen fertilizer. The idea is that the quackgrass only has a competitive advantage when the desirable grass sits idly by. The increased vigor of your lawn will choke the quackgrass, and, for the most part, make it disappear. This method could be accomplished by fertilizing your lawn with 0.25 lbs. N\1000 sq. ft. every two weeks during the growing season. Of course this will mean more frequent mowing and watering are needed, but mowing every 4 days will keep the two grasses about the same height, not allowing the quackgrass to compete as well. Mow at a tall cut height of 2.75 - 3.0 inches.


----------



## g-man

jessehurlburt said:


> I am curious why this grass is considered "insidious". Will it overtake healthy thick stands of KBG/ out compete them and take over my whole lawn? I googled "what makes a grass a weed grass" and the answer surprised me; a weed is just a plant growing where you do not want it. So that makes it subjective I suppose. One follow up for people who have killed this off with roundup: Is it one connected plant via the rhizomes? If you killed off 80% of the leaf blades would it all die? If you kill off 95% and miss some will the remaining 5% continue to grow and spread? Assuming the latter, but want to check. I have a 10' x 10' section where 80% of the quakgrass is, but then I'd have to kill off probably 25' x 20' to hit every blade.


Yes a weed is very subjective. Some people grow clove as a lawn and others are very happy and proud of their Bermuda weed. They even have a picture thread:  Bermuda Weed Thread .

Quack will compete with KBG and it is noticeable a few days after mowing. Killing it is a very iterative approach. Careful application of round up at the leafs will take care of 75% of it. Once it is growing again, then you will noticed what you missed, so you then take of those and keep repeating until it is all gone. It is painful to apply round up and not kill too much of the kbg, but easier than Poa T.

HLG had a device to apply it easier. I think he ordered it from amazon.


----------



## g-man

jessehurlburt said:


> Any thoughts on this strategy of spooning nitrogen?
> 
> 6. "mask" the quackgrass in your lawn by fertilizing every two weeks with small amounts of nitrogen fertilizer. The idea is that the quackgrass only has a competitive advantage when the desirable grass sits idly by. The increased vigor of your lawn will choke the quackgrass, and, for the most part, make it disappear. This method could be accomplished by fertilizing your lawn with 0.25 lbs. N\1000 sq. ft. every two weeks during the growing season. Of course this will mean more frequent mowing and watering are needed, but mowing every 4 days will keep the two grasses about the same height, not allowing the quackgrass to compete as well. Mow at a tall cut height of 2.75 - 3.0 inches.


I dont know about this strategy. One strategy i forgot is to treat it in early spring. Since the quack grows faster, there will be more exposed leafs blades, so it is a bit easier to apply the round up.


----------



## Sinclair

g-man said:


> They even have a picture thread:  Bermuda Weed Thread .


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ken-n-nancy

jessehurlburt said:


> I googled "what makes a grass a weed grass" and the answer surprised me; a weed is just a plant growing where you do not want it.


Exactly!

I learned about the definition of a weed being "a plant growing where you do not want it" gardening with my dad when I was in grade school.

A tomato plant growing in the flowerbed along the walkway to the front door is a weed (while in the vegetable garden, a tomato plant is a very desirable plant).

A morning glory growing in the vegetable garden is a weed.

Either a tomato plant or a morning glory growing in the lawn is a weed.

Certain plants aren't inherently weeds -- it all has to do with what you want to grow there.

In my lawn, bermuda grass would be a weed. It wouldn't be a very insidious weed here in New Hampshire, as it would be completely killed dead each winter. However, for a northern mix lawn in Georgia, bermuda grass could be a very insidious weed.

The #1 insidious weed in my lawn is _poa trivialis_. Some people actually grow it on purpose.

The insidiousness of a weed depends a lot upon the local microclimate where it is growing -- how much sunlight/shade? wet/dry? temperature? soil conditions? level of fertilization? acidic, neutral, or alkaline soil?

I dare say some folks growing warm season lawns in the northern parts of the transition zone would think Kentucky bluegrass can be a pretty insidious weed...


----------



## ABC123

That is quack. The spoon feeding does work but I've been less aggressive this year and it appears to be back in full force. It's mostly a bandaid honestly.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

jessehurlburt said:


> Any thoughts on this strategy of spooning nitrogen?
> 
> 6. "mask" the quackgrass in your lawn by fertilizing every two weeks with small amounts of nitrogen fertilizer. The idea is that the quackgrass only has a competitive advantage when the desirable grass sits idly by. The increased vigor of your lawn will choke the quackgrass, and, for the most part, make it disappear.


For more information on that approach, you can read the article from 2006 that describes it in more depth. A couple of the sentences above are verbatim quotes from Quackgrass control in turf by Ron Calhoun of Michigan State University.

While this approach would seem to make sense, personally I think it's a largely specious approach.

The issue is that the increased fertilization doesn't just help the desirable grass -- the increased fertility also significantly benefits the quackgrass. Indeed, much of the apparent elimination of the quackgrass is having the quackgrass turn a darker green. (The "make it darker green" phrase was in the original article, but not in the strategy you described.)

From what I've read in the postings of other lawn enthusiasts, the most effective way to eradicate quackgrass in an existing lawn is by using glyphosate "hand-painted" onto only the quackgrass plants when they stick up above the top of the desirable grasses in the lawn just before mowing.

I should also note that the "spooning nitrogen" strategy you mention was #6 in a list of six suggestions. It was the one to try if all of the above ones were unpalatable and kind of a last resort. (The hand-painting approach was #5 in the list...)


----------



## jessehurlburt

Thank you all for the help with this. At first the hand-painting glyphosate sounded a bit ridiculous, but I am really trying to salvage what I have without any huge renovations of overhauls. A few cans of beer, some tunes and "painting on the lawn" doesn't sound so bad. It's not a huge area and could be done in a few hours. I think I'll take this on next summer prior to fall overseeding. Thanks again! It's fun learning how to ID the different grass types!


----------



## pennstater2005

I tried painting my quackgrass. My Dad happened to be driving by and saw me with the paintbrush, red Solo cup, and nitrile gloves. He was going to stop but kept on driving, shaking his head.

The beer helped, or maybe it's why all the quackgrass survived :lol:

Never again. My painting days are over.


----------



## social port

pennstater2005 said:


> I tried painting my quackgrass. My Dad happened to be driving by and saw me with the paintbrush, red Solo cup, and nitrile gloves. He was going to stop but kept on driving, shaking his head.
> 
> The beer helped, or maybe it's why all the quackgrass survived :lol:
> 
> Never again. My painting days are over.


Hilarious. 
I think you forgot to mention that you were wearing flip flops


----------



## jessehurlburt

pennstater2005 said:


> I tried painting my quackgrass. My Dad happened to be driving by and saw me with the paintbrush, red Solo cup, and nitrile gloves. He was going to stop but kept on driving, shaking his head.
> 
> The beer helped, or maybe it's why all the quackgrass survived :lol:
> 
> Never again. My painting days are over.


So I take it you've come to accept the quack grass you have? Maybe thats a better approach given my lower expectations and available time. I mean, my dog uses this area as her bathroom, so training her to go behind the shed first is more logical than hand painting a few hundred blades of grass. This is also the fenced in backyard that gets tons of kids/dog use, so I should be focusing on getting my front and side dialed in.

I will be keeping a close eye on ole Elymus Repens though..😒


----------



## pennstater2005

social port said:


> I think you forgot to mention that you were wearing flip flops


Ahhh yes, a staple of the herbicide application attire :nod: I kid, I'm an idiot and should never wear sandals when applying herbicides. That's pure laziness and my wife hates it when I do it. I'll do better.



jessehurlburt said:


> So I take it you've come to accept the quack grass you have? Maybe thats a better approach given my lower expectations and available time. I mean, my dog uses this area as her bathroom, so training her to go behind the shed first is more logical than hand painting a few hundred blades of grass. This is also the fenced in backyard that gets tons of kids/dog use, so I should be focusing on getting my front and side dialed in.
> 
> I will be keeping a close eye on ole Elymus Repens though..


The quack I have is in the front yard which be will facing a renovation in, hopefully, the next 2 years. I've actually thought about doing what you are talking about in the backyard. I'll be finishing the backyard next year but may leave a portion at the corner of the property for piling leaves for the kids to play in. More than likely I'll renovate it and just let happen what happens to that area.


----------



## crunk

I think this is Common Mallow. I overseeded and aerated in September. I didn't have many weeds prior to that, other than Wild Onion in places. I think the aerating kicked up some seeds. I think I'll wait a couple more weeks before spraying. The overseeding was done on Sept. 13th and germinated around the end of Sept. I was hoping someone could verify my suspicion (Common Mallow) and recommend a herbicide that will be gentle on the new grass and do the job. I currently have the following: Tenacity, T-zone, Quinclorac, and 2, 4-d amine


----------



## chrisben

take a peek at these two links:

http://www.better-lawn-care.com/ground-ivy.html#axzz4weh2X3RJ
http://www.better-lawn-care.com/common-mallow.html#axzz4weh2X3RJ

Looks like determining between these two is what's going to do it for you.
Ground ivy (creeping charlie) is perennial, and two does of Weed b Gon (triclopyr) Clover killer 14 days apart did mine in.
Looks like common mallow is annual and reproduces via seed, so a cold winter and spring pre-emergent should be your friend here.
Looks like triclopyr is on the list of ways to kill both, and a spring pre-emergent will be like wearing a belt, and suspenders.


----------



## crunk

> Looks like triclopyr is on the list of ways to kill both, and a spring pre-emergent will be like wearing a belt, and suspenders


Thanks, I'll give the T zone a shot, it has triclopyr in it, if the new grass is looking strong enough before winter comes. And the spring pre-emergent definitely. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisben

I reseeded over a drainage trench on labor day, 2 weeks ago I sprayed WBG CCO on the creeping charlie, with the hose end sprayer, so sprayed just about everything in the lawn... There was no noticeable damage to the new grass.


----------



## crunk

Just picked up some WBG clover chickweed and sprayed the new grass. Sounds like you guys had good luck with it and I figure I shouldn't push mine with the t zone just yet. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Vols_fan08

Is this POA? If so , tenacity?


----------



## LawnNerd

No, leaf blade is pointed and not boat shaped. Probably Annual Rye Grass given the time of year and the fact that you seeded this fall. For a better diagnosis pull that plant and get pictures of the Auricle and leaf tip.

Not much you can do but Glyphosate or hand pull if it's just a little amount if you want to kill now. You can also wait till next summer and it'll die in the Tenn. heat.

They are prolific seeders in the spring, and will come back next fall if / when you over-seed next year. I'd suggest getting them out asap. Future wise, a good pre-m in the late summer through fall till winter will stop the cycle.


----------



## Vols_fan08

LawnNerd said:


> No, leaf blade is pointed and not boat shaped. Probably Annual Rye Grass given the time of year and the fact that you seeded this fall. For a better diagnosis pull that plant and get pictures of the Auricle and leaf tip.
> 
> Not much you can do but Glyphosate or hand pull if it's just a little amount if you want to kill now. You can also wait till next summer and it'll die in the Tenn. heat.
> 
> They are prolific seeders in the spring, and will come back next fall if / when you over-seed next year. I'd suggest getting them out asap. Future wise, a good pre-m in the late summer through fall till winter will stop the cycle.


 :thumbup: thanks I'll get on it


----------



## social port

Anyone recognize this? I thought it might be crabgrass, but I'm not great with IDs.


----------



## LawnNerd

@social port 
My money is on annual ryegrass. The purple crowns and the multiple midrib veins (like fescue).


----------



## FlyMike

Do I have a little bit of Poa A and T growing in my yard or is it something else?


----------



## Pete1313

FlyMike said:


> Do I have a little bit of Poa A and T growing in my yard or is it something else?


First picture is poa annua, no doubt about it. Not sure about the second picture.


----------



## social port

@LawnNerd thanks :thumbup: 
Relieved.


----------



## Budstl

social port said:


> Anyone recognize this? I thought it might be crabgrass, but I'm not great with IDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://s18.postimg.cc/6ujzj6eyd/IMG_
> [/quote]
> 
> I personally don't think that's annual ryegrass. Annual ryegrass grows vertical. This looks like it growing more horizontal along the ground. Does it have clasping auricles?


----------



## Powhatan

social port said:


> Anyone recognize this? I thought it might be crabgrass, but I'm not great with IDs.


Could be smooth crabgrass (*digitaria ischaemum*)https://oak.ppws.vt.edu/~flessner/weedguide/digis.htm. Spear shaped grass blade. I've seen a few of the same thing starting to appear in my yard. Above normal warm winter temperatures germination suspected.


----------



## high leverage

Looks like barnyard grass to me


----------



## social port

Thanks, @high leverage , @Powhatan , @Budstl , and @LawnNerd . I took a closer look today. I could not see any auricles. After reviewing suggestions, I am still not sure, but smooth crabgrass is probably the best match based on what I noticed.
I put some mesotrione down today. Whatever it is -- if the mesotrione doesn't knock it out, I'll dust off my bottle of glyphosate.


----------



## high leverage

social port said:


> Thanks, @high leverage , @Powhatan , @Budstl , and @LawnNerd . I took a closer look today. I could not see any auricles. After reviewing suggestions, I am still not sure, but smooth crabgrass is probably the best match based on what I noticed.
> I put some mesotrione down today. Whatever it is -- if the mesotrione doesn't knock it out, I'll dust off my bottle of glyphosate.


If you live in Hawaii I could believe that it might be crabgrass. But in Tennessee it's next to impossible to have crabgrass that size this time of year. In fact I doubt your soil temps are high enough for crabgrass to germinate yet.


----------



## social port

high leverage said:


> In fact I doubt your soil temps are high enough for crabgrass to germinate yet


45-50, per greencast. Yes, 10 degrees warmer would make it more credible.


----------



## g-man

Crabgrass dies at freezing temps. Most of the south had below average temps this winter. It would be very unlikely that you had crabgrass survive.


----------



## LawnNerd

@social port Those are young / immature plants. You won't see clasping Auricles until it gets a little more mature. Given the current ground temps and the winter we've had here in the south with all the deep freezes, those plants germinated last fall and overwintered. You can see signs of winter desiccation on them. Now that soil temps are getting warmer, you can see new growth coming, but it's still too cold for any crabgrass.

When you say mesitrione, are you referring to the starter fert with weed preventer?


----------



## 269igotmine

Tough way to make an intro, but I was pulling out of my driveway today. Looked down and spotted this nonsense.








How much trouble am I in?
Btw love the forum


----------



## FlyMike

FlyMike said:


> Do I have a little bit of Poa A and T growing in my yard or is it something else?


So the first one is definitely Poa A and I'm pretty sure the second one is Yellow Nutsedge. It has shot up taller than the rest of the grass and is a lighter yellowish green color compared to the lawn.


----------



## g-man

269igotmine said:


> Tough way to make an intro, but I was pulling out of my driveway today. Looked down and spotted this nonsense.
> How much trouble am I in?
> Btw love the forum


That's a winter annual (like dandelions), but it is hard to tell without it growing a bit more.


----------



## g-man

FlyMike said:


> So the first one is definitely Poa A and I'm pretty sure the second one is Yellow Nutsedge. It has shot up taller than the rest of the grass and is a lighter yellowish green color compared to the lawn.


Yes, the first is Poa A with seedheads (as @Pete1313 mentioned). At first it though that was impossible to see this early in the season, but then I noticed that you live in Georgia, so very possible. Did you apply PreM?

The second one, it has clasping articulate, so it could be annual ryegrass or quackgrass. The leafs are straight, so I will lean more towards annual ryegrass than quack.

Nutsedge leafs grows in group of 3. The leaf/stem is also triangular instead of flat. Your image does not look like nutsedge.


----------



## FlyMike

g-man said:


> FlyMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the first one is definitely Poa A and I'm pretty sure the second one is Yellow Nutsedge. It has shot up taller than the rest of the grass and is a lighter yellowish green color compared to the lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the first is Poa A with seedheads. At first it though that was impossible to see this early in the season, but then I noticed that you live in Georgia, so very possible. Did you apply PreM?
> 
> The second one, it has clasping articulate, so it could be annual ryegrass or quackgrass. The leafs are straight, so I will lean more towards annual ryegrass than quack.
> 
> Nutsedge leafs grows in group of 3. The leaf/stem is also triangular instead of flat. Your image does not look like nutsedge.
Click to expand...

I put my PreM down a few days ago. The weather has been so wacky here going from warm to cold back to warm. I'm hoping I got it down in time, but as I was putting it down I was noticing a few patches of weeds here and there. I thought it was nutsedge based off a quick image search and it looked similar to the color and long leafs, but I agree with it being annual ryegrass or quackgrass. I'm guessing I would probably be better off assuming it's quackgrass and hit it with glyphosate to stop it from spreading instead of hoping it's annual rye and dies out this summer?


----------



## social port

LawnNerd said:


> You won't see clasping Auricles until it gets a little more mature


Helpful to know. The plants are so tiny that I felt like I needed a magnifying glass to observe the characteristics. I wondered whether there would be an auricle on a plant so small.



LawnNerd said:


> those plants germinated last fall and overwintered.


cool that you can read the plant like this. I had no idea.



LawnNerd said:


> When you say mesitrione, are you referring to the starter fert with weed preventer?


Yes. Scott's starter fert with mesotrione


----------



## g-man

social port said:


> Anyone recognize this? I thought it might be crabgrass, but I'm not great with IDs.


How much of this you have? Only in the bare areas?


----------



## thytuff1

high leverage said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, @high leverage , @Powhatan , @Budstl , and @LawnNerd . I took a closer look today. I could not see any auricles. After reviewing suggestions, I am still not sure, but smooth crabgrass is probably the best match based on what I noticed.
> I put some mesotrione down today. Whatever it is -- if the mesotrione doesn't knock it out, I'll dust off my bottle of glyphosate.
> 
> 
> 
> If you live in Hawaii I could believe that it might be crabgrass. But in Tennessee it's next to impossible to have crabgrass that size this time of year. In fact I doubt your soil temps are high enough for crabgrass to germinate yet.
Click to expand...

Gentlemen,

A couple of observations with the weed I.D posed by social port. First of all it is not crabgrass. Crabgrass is a summer annual weed. This means that it will germinate from seed in the spring depending on soil temperatures, grow and mature very quickly in the summer months then set seed and die in the fall usually after the very first hard frost. There is no possible way it could be crabgrass in February in Tennessee . Second, the grass plants that are in the photo are not juvenile. It has three separate tillers with three primary leaves each. Growth like that at winter temperatures takes some time. In my opinion that particular grass plant had germinated last fall. To me with the purple crown and the prominent veination with extremely rough leaf margins point to regular ol' tall fescue. Another reason for my educated guess is the tall fescue is that it has short pubescent auricles aka not easy to see if you don't know what you are looking for. If that's the case then mesotrione a.k.a. tenacity will not be effective as label stipulates tall fescue is tolerant to that chemical. @Social port, do you have tall fescue in other parts of your lawn? If so if possibly could've spread via seed or other plant parts from a mower. Tell fescue is a tough grass that will grow under less than ideal conditions such as compacted soil and bare spots. It is a favorite of governments to be used in roadsides in other low input environments. 
Additionally, I've been looking at these forms for a few weeks now and I see a lot of the posters on it talking about making certain applications with all sorts of chemicals and fertilizers. However I have not seen a post yet that details any methodology or information about how a sprayer is satisfactorily calibrated. Heck I haven't even seen anybody talk about how to effectively calibrate a spreader, yet I hear all types of rates of fertilizers and chemicals per thousand square feet. I also saw some posts dealing with possibly less than effective control with some of these chemicals and I never see or hear that one of the causes being a miss calibrated apparatus. Furthermore some of these chemicals they are being talked about in these forms could be restricted use pesticides meaning that you would need to take and pass a pesticide certification program In order to legally purchase it . Could someone on this post please clarify for me that this is actually happening?


----------



## FlyMike

There is plenty of sprayer calibration talk over in the Chapin push sprayer and the TeeJet nozzle forums in the equipment and tools section.


----------



## Ware

Google Search: Calibration


----------



## thytuff1

Good to hear... hopefully we all are following up and making sure our preferred application methods are precise.


----------



## social port

g-man said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone recognize this? I thought it might be crabgrass, but I'm not great with IDs.
> 
> 
> 
> How much of this you have? Only in the bare areas?
Click to expand...

I've only seen it in bare areas--in places where even bermuda wouldn't grow last summer. I've seen only isolated patches; perhaps less than 5 patches.


----------



## social port

thytuff1 said:


> do you have tall fescue in other parts of your lawn? If so if possibly could've spread via seed or other plant parts from a mower


My lawn is TT fescue--or that is the aim anyway. I had a veritable weed garden last year. What desired grass I did have was probably ky31. It's possible that some survived my reno efforts last fall.


----------



## g-man

Look for it in the non bare areas. I remember that you had rough Reno. It might be the fescue that you planted. If not then it does look like k31. If it is only in a few spots, go ahead and pull it by hand.

The next question is how will you address the bare areas? Prg? I suggest you start a thread for 2018 so we could provide you better guidance. What are your plans, etc.


----------



## g-man

FlyMike said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlyMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the first one is definitely Poa A and I'm pretty sure the second one is Yellow Nutsedge. It has shot up taller than the rest of the grass and is a lighter yellowish green color compared to the lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the first is Poa A with seedheads. At first it though that was impossible to see this early in the season, but then I noticed that you live in Georgia, so very possible. Did you apply PreM?
> 
> The second one, it has clasping articulate, so it could be annual ryegrass or quackgrass. The leafs are straight, so I will lean more towards annual ryegrass than quack.
> 
> Nutsedge leafs grows in group of 3. The leaf/stem is also triangular instead of flat. Your image does not look like nutsedge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put my PreM down a few days ago. The weather has been so wacky here going from warm to cold back to warm. I'm hoping I got it down in time, but as I was putting it down I was noticing a few patches of weeds here and there. I thought it was nutsedge based off a quick image search and it looked similar to the color and long leafs, but I agree with it being annual ryegrass or quackgrass. I'm guessing I would probably be better off assuming it's quackgrass and hit it with glyphosate to stop it from spreading instead of hoping it's annual rye and dies out this summer?
Click to expand...

To suppress POA annual, the preM needs to happen in the fall. POA germinates in the fall and it shows up in the spring. The preM will not address the POA you see. You will need to hand pull it (and throw away those seeds) or hit it with tenacity or do nothing for this year. Tenacity might be a wasted effort at this point. If you let it be, then the summer heat will fry it. But, you have to keep up with preM year round to maintain a barrier and prevent those seeds from developing in the fall.

Regarding the annual rye or quack, I would let it grow and check it in a week or before your next mow. Painting the quack with glyphosate is hard and your fescue lawn will not heal like a kbg one.


----------



## BrettWayne

Hey guys I need some help identifying what this is ?


----------



## aug0211

It's. All. Over. My. Lawn. 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬

Ideas? Annual Rye? Preeeetttyyy please? Quack?


----------



## g-man

I'm not sure. The size of the auricles (but the image is out of focus) and the twist of the blade point to quack, but the red and veins points to rye.

Pictures of quack http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2015/06/weed-of-month-for-june-2015-is.html?m=1


----------



## Togo

I have three grassy weeds that I can't quite figure out.







It's lighter green, has a pointy tip, and no clasping auricles. Is this Poa Triv? Ky31?






Is this possibly Annual Rye? It appears to have clasping auricles and ribbed veins.


----------



## g-man

Togo, are these pictures from last year or now? These look long for early spring. Last one looks like annual rye. First one looks like quack. Second one, I'm not don't know.


----------



## Togo

Those pics are from this year. It's quickly out growing all the other grass which is only just waking up. I didn't do a fall blitz last year and never used a Pre-M before until this year so I'm trying to get some of these early weeds under control.

Last year I did have some bad crab grass but I hit it with glyphosate and reseeded the spots last year. Everything filled in nicely but it seems too soon for any crab grass as it only just hit 60 yesterday for the first time.

Annual should die off in the heat of summer or no because I irrigate?

I plan to spot spray some of the other weeds with some tier 1 & 2 wbg today as well as hit the grassy ones with tenacity and see how they react. Worst case I can glyphosate or pull if needed.


----------



## g-man

I would not bother with tenacity. It won't work on any of these. It works on POA annua with multiple applications. The hard reality of cool season grassy weeds is that most need round up.


----------



## Togo

g-man said:


> I would not bother with tenacity. It won't work on any of these. It works on POA annua with multiple applications. The hard reality of cool season grassy weeds is that most need round up.


Sounds good. I'll save my tenacity for the Poa annual then, which I'm sad to say, have plenty of to keep me busy.

Thanks much


----------



## M_GEEZY MW

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## g-man

^weed b gon CCO


----------



## aug0211

g-man said:


> I'm not sure. The size of the auricles (but the image is out of focus) and the twist of the blade point to quack, but the red and veins points to rye.
> 
> Pictures of quack http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2015/06/weed-of-month-for-june-2015-is.html?m=1


Thanks, @g-man ! You are always so helpful. I'll grab some additional photos of the auricles - also, that link you shared is really helpful. Thank you!

Here are a few other ones showing up (plus, check out that moss underneath... what a mess!).


----------



## Noclssgt

I've had a few small patches of this stuff showing up in bare areas under a oak tree. I mowed my neighbors yard this morning and found a larger patch of it.


----------



## ABC123

cat tail can also grow in the lawn. So if it's kept wet it's a close I'd to quack but no collapsing signatures.


----------



## aug0211

g-man said:


> I'm not sure. The size of the auricles (but the image is out of focus) and the twist of the blade point to quack, but the red and veins points to rye.
> 
> Pictures of quack http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2015/06/weed-of-month-for-june-2015-is.html?m=1


Better photos, I hope! I think those are clasping, right? Still trying to get better at this 

Based on your link and these improved photos, I'd guess quack  Seem right?


----------



## g-man

aug0211 said:


> Here are a few other ones showing up (plus, check out that moss underneath... what a mess!).


Weed b gon CCO


----------



## aug0211

g-man said:


> aug0211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few other ones showing up (plus, check out that moss underneath... what a mess!).
> 
> 
> 
> Weed b gon CCO
Click to expand...

Sorry, what's CCO?


----------



## g-man

aug0211 said:


> Better photos, I hope! I think those are clasping, right? Still trying to get better at this
> 
> Based on your link and these improved photos, I'd guess quack  Seem right?


The images are not very clear. This is clasping:


----------



## aug0211

aug0211 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aug0211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few other ones showing up (plus, check out that moss underneath... what a mess!).
> 
> 
> 
> Weed b gon CCO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, what's CCO?
Click to expand...

Oops, ignore me...

Ortho® Weed B Gon® *C*hickweed, *C*lover & *O*xalis


----------



## aug0211

g-man said:


> The images are not very clear. This is clasping:
> ...
> ...


Sorry, I had trouble getting really close up photos (just have my iPhone X to take photos). Couldn't get it to focus very well up close. Based on your photos and other searches, and what I'm able to see, it seems like mine are close to that clasping but not quite there. Maybe just not mature enough plants yet?


----------



## g-man

CCO = Chickweed, Clover and Oxalis

The active ingredient (ai) is: Triclopyr

The are other brands and this is the ai you need to get rid of those weeds. Make sure the lawn is growing and follow the label. Dont use a hose end sprayer.
https://www.amazon.com/Ortho-Chickweed-Clover-Concentrate-16-Ounce/dp/B00F4JS3SS


----------



## aug0211

g-man said:


> CCO = Chickweed, Clover and Oxalis
> 
> The active ingredient (ai) is: Triclopyr
> 
> The are other brands and this is the ai you need to get rid of those weeds. Make sure the lawn is growing and follow the label. Dont use a hose end sprayer.
> https://www.amazon.com/Ortho-Chickweed-Clover-Concentrate-16-Ounce/dp/B00F4JS3SS


Thanks g-man you rock.


----------



## Powhatan

*Sericea Lespedeza* - invasive weed, seeds may remain viable for 20 years or more! :x

Last year these prolifically appeared all over my lawn during the Summer months, growing in earnest while the lawn turf grass slowed to dormancy. Since they have deep roots, the best time to hand pull them was when the soil was wet.

I haven't seen them appear in my lawn turf this year (yet), but they are starting to appear in the gravel road ditch area in front of the house.

https://www.invasive.org/weedcd/pdfs/wow/sericea-lespedeza.pdf

Picture from July 2017


----------



## massgrass

Noclssgt said:


> I've had a few small patches of this stuff showing up in bare areas under a oak tree. I mowed my neighbors yard this morning and found a larger patch of it.


I've got the same stuff, ironically around an oak tree. I tried dabbing some Roundup on it with a q-tip earlier this week, but not much wilting on the test subjects so far...


----------



## BrettWayne

Posted this issue week or so ago but I think it got buried and didn't see a reply on it .. if anyone could help identify this it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## g-man

^ did you notice any bulbs in the roots?


----------



## BrettWayne

Ok so I just dug some more out and there are bulbs .. wild onion?


----------



## g-man

Or wild garlic or some bulb flowers.

It will be easier to just use a garden shovel and dig them out.


----------



## BrettWayne

g-man said:


> Or wild garlic or some bulb flowers.
> 
> It will be easier to just use a garden shovel and dig them out.


Thanks for your help ! Didn't realize how deep those bulbs can be.. I was pulling by hand and guess they were tearing away from the bulbs..


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Looks like star of bethlehem.


----------



## RBuck

Does anybody know what this weed/grass is? It seems to grow faster than the rest of the yard and is lighter in color.


----------



## g-man

@RBuck that looks like quackgrass. The second image has a clasping auricle and the shape of the leaf blade are indicative of quack.

The effective control for it is real round up (not round up for lawns). Careful application to only the leafs to avoid damage to your lawn. Welcome to tlf.


----------



## RBuck

Thank you much gman. Will multiple apps of tenacity have an effect on it or a waste of time and product?


----------



## g-man

Quackgrass goes white with tenacity and then returns. Round up is the effective solution.

Here is an Iowa article that states the same with pictures. https://www.extension.iastate.edu/turfgrass/blog/will-tenacity-mesotrione-kill-quackgrass


----------



## Moose642

I'm sorry if this is obvious but I'm a bit new in the lawn game. This is the tallest stuff in my yard. I have spent hours trying to figure it out. My educated guess is poa trivialis, feel free to laugh if it's not. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Powhatan

Powhatan said:


> *Sericea Lespedeza* - invasive weed, seeds may remain viable for 20 years or more! :x
> 
> Last year these prolifically appeared all over my lawn during the Summer months, growing in earnest while the lawn turf grass slowed to dormancy. Since they have deep roots, the best time to hand pull them was when the soil was wet.
> 
> I haven't seen them appear in my lawn turf this year (yet), but they are starting to appear in the gravel road ditch area in front of the house.
> 
> https://www.invasive.org/weedcd/pdfs/wow/sericea-lespedeza.pdf


I've been looking for pre-emergent control information for Sericea Lespedeza. I found a document *Control of Seedling Sericea Lespedeza (Lespedeza cuneata) with Herbicides
* that lists a few pre-emergent control herbicides, but those appear to be for warm season grass application vice cool season grass. There are post-emergent control herbicide choices are available, but I'm trying to avoid spaying such chemicals on the lawn. Hand pulling will be my post-emergent tool again this summer.

From the referenced document:
_"... herbicides applied PRE provided a high level of control of seedling sericea lespedeza during the entire growing season. ... data suggest that seedling sericea lespedeza becomes more difficult to control with herbicides as the season progresses and the plant matures. ... application data suggest that triclopyr is the most effective herbicide for the control of emerged seedling sericea lespedeza. The treatment containing 2,4-D amine plus picloram (tankmix) applied EPOST was also effective for the control of emerged seedling sericea lespedeza."
_


----------



## Powhatan

Moose642 said:


> I'm sorry if this is obvious but I'm a bit new in the lawn game. This is the tallest stuff in my yard. I have spent hours trying to figure it out. My educated guess is poa trivialis, feel free to laugh if it's not. Thank you in advance.


To me, it appears to be either Orchardgrass or Foxtail.


----------



## Moose642

I think you may be right with Orchardgrass Powhatan. The leaf tip type threw me off, thought it may have been boat shaped like KBG. I guess that's why Tenacity hasn't touched it. Thanks for the input!


----------



## zinger565

BrettWayne said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or wild garlic or some bulb flowers.
> 
> It will be easier to just use a garden shovel and dig them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help ! Didn't realize how deep those bulbs can be.. I was pulling by hand and guess they were tearing away from the bulbs..
Click to expand...

Lucky me! I just pulled some of this out of my yard and was about post about it! Good to know it's just a pull and be rid of them.


----------



## Ecubed

Anyone ever heard of a product called Certainty? I have read a few articles that it can kill quackgrass. Has anyone ever had any luck with this product?


----------



## ericgautier

Ecubed said:


> Anyone ever heard of a product called Certainty? I have read a few articles that it can kill quackgrass. Has anyone ever had any luck with this product?


No experience with it *yet. I just looked up the label and it has peaked my curiosity. I didn't see it labeled for TTTF use though. :?


----------



## g-man

Ecubed said:


> Anyone ever heard of a product called Certainty? I have read a few articles that it can kill quackgrass. Has anyone ever had any luck with this product?


Yes and I don't recommend it. It is very easy to kill your lawn if you apply too much.


----------



## Ecubed

ericgautier said:


> Ecubed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever heard of a product called Certainty? I have read a few articles that it can kill quackgrass. Has anyone ever had any luck with this product?
> 
> 
> 
> No experience with it *yet. I just looked up the label and it has peaked my curiosity. I didn't see it labeled for TTTF use though. :?
Click to expand...

Just read some FAQ on domyown... Seems it is used to kill TTTF... depressing to read. The battle continues..


----------



## g-man

A lot of us had success with painting quack. Others have used the weed wick tool too. It leaves a polka dot lawn, but it is a war you could win.


----------



## Ecubed

g-man said:


> A lot of us had success with painting quack. Others have used the weed wick tool too. It leaves a polka dot lawn, but it is a war you could win.


I was very interested in the weedwick tool by Hudson.. sadly it is no longer manufactured. I even called the Hudson company. I picked up Roundup gel stick.. hoping it can do something, going to try it out tomorrow. Can you literally just use a paint brush and glyphosate on the taller quackgrass?


----------



## g-man

Yes. The gel helps make it stick to the leafs. Be careful with spilling the gel/container.

There is another method that I have not tried but I read online. It involves a string that has the gel on it.


----------



## Altchristopher

Had to add some foreign soil during a remodel last year. I can't fogure out what this guy is that keeps cropping up.


----------



## g-man

Did you apply some WBG to it?


----------



## Altchristopher

More than likely a little tenacity got on it. However did not phase it.


----------



## g-man

I can't tell from the pictures. I would use weed b gon CCO.


----------



## mmicha

Can anyone help me ID this? Thanks


----------



## Gough25

Need to confirm this is quackgrass, I have a pretty bad infestation. Has anyone tried using fusilade II with any success?


----------



## social port

Thought this was probably POA t or a, but after closer inspection, it looks like p. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Gough25

Looks like we might have the same problems, does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## LawnNerd

Gough25 said:


> Need to confirm this is quackgrass, I have a pretty bad infestation. Has anyone tried using fusilade II with any success?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Orchardgrass. No selective way to kill it in Cool Season grasses (that i'm aware of). Either paint with Glyphosate or you can hand pull since there is no rhizomes.


----------



## LawnNerd

social port said:


> Thought this was probably POA t or a, but after closer inspection, it looks like p. Can anyone confirm?


SocialP. Well that's not of the Poa family. The Vernation is rolled (All Poa is folded) and there is no central midvein, but instead there are multiple veins. Open auricles, open sheath, and no liqule visable, i'm left with Fescue. But boy that looks pretty leggy to be tttf. It could just be the picture with the seed shoot (those can get long in a good fertility environment) but i'm not swearing my life on that identification.


----------



## social port

@LawnNerd thanks. I was thinking that those seedheads +no ligule=KBG. Wishful thinking.
Fescue makes more sense.


----------



## aug0211

Orchard grass? Something else?

Round stems, the shoots look "broken" and there is some purple down low in some of them.


----------



## aug0211

Couple more shots - this was from a different place in the lawn.


----------



## t_joens

I live in Iowa have Kentucky blue, tall fescue, and perrenial rye. Is it quackgrass and what ever it is what do I put on it to remove it.


----------



## beastcivic

aug0211 said:


> Couple more shots - this was from a different place in the lawn.


That's gotta be Poa Annua, right? The pics on this page look exactly the same. https://keyserver.lucidcentral.org/weeds/data/media/Html/poa_annua.htm


----------



## Mudokon

I'm seeing crabgrass (young) and not sure what the green/white tall stalk ones are:


----------



## malisha1

Hi

Please help identify, kill and prevent these two weeds.

thanks


----------



## g-man

@malisha1 I would used wbg cco on those.


----------



## BLUEinVA

Anybody? Seems fairly resistant to normal 2,4-D, & Dicamba.


----------



## Powhatan

BLUEinVA said:


> Anybody? Seems fairly resistant to normal 2,4-D, & Dicamba.


Don't know about a control, but the weed appears to be Carolina (Cranesbill) Geranium.


----------



## coplawn238

I recently have relocated to a new home and have caught the grass fever! I am still learning and currently have an issue with parts of my lawn. Near the curb edges and property lines with my neighbors, I have seen what may be bermuda grass in spots, or possibly something else. Can any of you experts help a fella out? and if so, what is the best way to get rid of this crap?. thanks in advance, and look forward to further discussions and posts.


----------



## zeus201

^ to me that looks like quack or orchard...but im not great at weed identification.

Here is what I found today, thoughts?


----------



## coplawn238

looks like it may be it. any ideas on how to get rid of it? or does it need to be dug up?


----------



## coplawn238

zeus201 said:


> ^ to me that looks like quack or orchard...but im not great at weed identification.
> 
> Here is what I found today, thoughts?


any idea on how to get rid of it?


----------



## zeus201

Roundup unfortunately.


----------



## coplawn238

zeus201 said:


> Roundup unfortunately.


crap, thats what i was afraid of. thanks so much for the help.


----------



## zeus201

coplawn238 said:


> crap, thats what i was afraid of. thanks so much for the help.


You could use a paint brush and paint the blades to try and save as much of the good grass.


----------



## TLFU

What are these? How to treat them? (I've SpeedZone)


----------



## ericgautier

TLFU said:


> What are these? How to treat them? (I've SpeedZone)


First 2 looks like some type of chickweed... Ortho CCO should knock those out.

Bottom 2... I think SpeedZone should take out.


----------



## TLFU

Cool, will try Ortho CCO. thanks


----------



## mmicha

mmicha said:


> Can anyone help me ID this? Thanks


I believe this is quack grass, can anyone else confirm? So my options are roundup and reseed or Sulfosulfuron?


----------



## g-man

Hard to tell from the image, but it looks like it.

Round up would be the only option.


----------



## Turf Jitsu

So I killed off a section of my lawn with glyphosate then reseeded after about a week. I had a mixture of grasses and weeds in that area with mostly TTTF. I found this growing among the seedlings. I suspect it is Bermuda grass. Any assistance with Id'ing and eradicating it would be greatly appreciated. I apologize in advance for the crappy pictures.


----------



## Pete1313

Posting to see if anyone can help ID this grassy weed. I have it popping up in the areas by the street that had some salt damage and the KBG was struggling in those spots. Hand pulled a bucket full of them and suspect I might battle them in the future. Mowing low kind of makes the grassy weeds look different but have some close ups that might help. Not sure if quinclorac or mesotrione is the right course of action. Its a bunch type and the large runners are really stemy. Prodiamine was put down on 4/12(early for my area) and believe I saw a few of these before then so assuming they overwintered.


----------



## g-man

I'm not sure. It looks like a dallisgrass or paspalum, but the deep blue color and thin blades is throwing me off. I'm trying to find good images of Poa Bulbosa to compare but I dont think it is. You applied FAS and PGR right?

http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2016/07/weed-of-month-for-august-2015-is-field.html


----------



## Pete1313

g-man said:


> I'm not sure. It looks like a dallisgrass or paspalum, but the deep blue color and thin blades is throwing me off. I'm trying to find good images of Poa Bulbosa to compare but I dont think it is. You applied FAS and PGR right?
> 
> http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2016/07/weed-of-month-for-august-2015-is-field.html


Yes, iron and PGR. Looked at your link. Not sure on the paspalum, maybe.


----------



## g-man

I was thinking that maybe the prg reduced the grow/width.

Now I'm thinking it is Barnyardgrass and maybe the fas made it look more blue.

I think it is time to use a lifeline and call some friends. @thegrassfactor @LawnNerd

Key things I see:
No ligule
No auricle
Rolled
Purple sheath
Thin blades
Ribs like fescue


----------



## Pete1313

I was thinking barnyardgrass as well. But What I think thru me off is I thought I saw a ligule. Another note, when I moved in in 2016, grassy weeds dominated the area near the street. I did a blanket app of drive+MSO and it smoked all the stuff. I still have some left, and if it is barnyardgrass Drive+MSO should take care of it. I might mix some up to test, unless we can ID otherwise.


----------



## g-man

If not tenacity or round up (aka the nuclear option).


----------



## Letterson

About a week ago, I noticed a neon green colored grass coming up. It grows faster than the other grass. Any insight? Thanks for the help!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@Pete1313 I think you should probably try drive on it like what you said. There was this thread a while back https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2461 and the grass in question while not exactly the same as what you have by looking at the pictures, was a bunchy stemy type of weed. You can see at the end of the thread that op uses drive and says it killed it. I'm thinking even if it's not the same thing it looks similar so maybe drive is the way to go. I have several areas in my lawn of something similar poping up as well. I was going to hand pull but I'm thinking of possibly picking up a bottle of drive and seeing how it works.

Here's a pic of what I have growing. I think it is similar to what you have but just in an earlier stage. It's in several areas.


----------



## Pete1313

Both what you linked to and have do look similar. I will try some spot sprays on a few that are remaining this weekend and report back with the results. If you try drive make sure you get some MSO as well.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Pete1313 said:


> Both what you linked to and have do look similar. I will try some spot sprays on a few that are remaining this weekend and report back with the results. If you try drive make sure you get some MSO as well.


:thumbsup:


----------



## LawnNerd

g-man said:


> I was thinking that maybe the prg reduced the grow/width.
> 
> Now I'm thinking it is Barnyardgrass and maybe the fas made it look more blue.
> 
> I think it is time to use a lifeline and call some friends. @thegrassfactor @LawnNerd
> 
> Key things I see:
> No ligule
> No auricle
> Rolled
> Purple sheath
> Thin blades
> Ribs like fescue


Good one. So due to the uniqueness of @pete1313's yard that will change the growth habit of most grasses. Things like pgr, iron, 7/8 in cut are going to change the plant vs say if it was growing at 4" and no with no iron and probably a lower fertility environment.

That being said some characteristics won't change. Ligule and sheath shape will not change. I have to say, im with G-man on barnyard. While color and the leggy growth are off, the identifying characteristics are spot on with It. But, it sure does look different.


----------



## Pete1313

@LawnNerd, thanks for the reply! I hand pulled a 5gal bucket worth of them, but there is another bucket worth on the other side of the yard. I will get out the drive soon and spray them! :thumbsup:


----------



## b0nk3rs

Think this is quackgrass but it looks a bit different than i'm used to. Wasn't able to find any rhizomes without digging. Blades come to a point. No hair on the stems, only lightly on the blades. Also, not my lawn


----------



## g-man

That's quack. Great pictures by the way. Those should help someone else Id it. It is pretty long.


----------



## b0nk3rs

g-man said:


> That's quack. Great pictures by the way. Those should help someone else Id it. It is pretty long.


Thanks!


----------



## aug0211

Those really are great pics. Thanks!

Are these maybe quack and... something else? Are the seed heads a fescue, maybe?


----------



## Chr00t

Hello. I'm in North East Ohio and these have just started sprouting in my yard. I'm mowing at 4.5-5". What would be the best way to get rid of this without killing my grass?


----------



## g-man

@Chr00t use Weed b gon clover, chickweef and oxalis (CCO).


----------



## Chr00t

Thanks g-man


----------



## krusej23

Could you help me with identifying these that I found in my yard yesterday? I have ideas after some Googling but not sure if they are correct.

Poa Annua?

Not sure

Clumping fescue

Not sure

Clumping fescue

Clumping fescue


----------



## PCasey144

Had my lawn reseeded by someone else. This is basically my entire lawn with some areas kentucky bluegrass. Not sure what this is will i have to roundup my lawn?


----------



## aug0211

Fescue?


----------



## Grasshopper

Hi guys
Just wondering if you could help me confirm that this is quackgrass? 
Grows faster than everything else and is a lighter green colour than the rest of the lawn. 
Thanks!


----------



## aug0211

Grasshopper said:


> Hi guys
> Just wondering if you could help me confirm that this is quackgrass?
> Grows faster than everything else and is a lighter green colour than the rest of the lawn.
> Thanks!


I'm no pro, but it looks like quack to me.


----------



## Grasshopper

Thanks for the input aug.

Found the characteristic white rhizomes today after doing some digging, confirming my worst fear...

Time to get paintbrush out and hope my wife doesn't think I'm an absolute nut job...


----------



## DT1986

Hi @Grasshopper, I have the same issue on my lawn. I thought it was annual rye grass but after reading your post I think its quack grass. Are you using glyphosate to get rid of it?


----------



## Grasshopper

Hi DT.. I was really hoping it was Italian ryegrass also but when I started digging and saw the disgusting looking white rhizomes my heart sank... Worst thing is I can see it slowly spreading. 
I'm in Canada so trying to figure out what's best to use. Not sure if the roundup here is the same formulation/	as strong as the states?


----------



## DT1986

Grasshopper said:


> I'm in Canada so trying to figure out what's best to use. Not sure if the roundup here is the same formulation/	as strong as the states?


I have heard that Glyphosate even in lower concentration can cause some serious damage. I would try it out at a higher dosage than the recommended rate. I think you have to sign a waver before buying RoundUp. I am in Toronto as well. Ever considered picking up some actual 41% Glyphosate from Buffalo?


----------



## Grasshopper

DT1986 said:


> Grasshopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Canada so trying to figure out what's best to use. Not sure if the roundup here is the same formulation/	as strong as the states?
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that Glyphosate even in lower concentration can cause some serious damage. I would try it out at a higher dosage than the recommended rate. I think you have to sign a waver before buying RoundUp. I am in Toronto as well. Ever considered picking up some actual 41% Glyphosate from Buffalo?
Click to expand...

I've been considering heading over the border to grab some product but haven't had the time. 
Ill try to treat it with the diluted roundup you can easily get here and hopefully it'll do the job. 
How's your lawn holding up over this brutal heat the past week?


----------



## g-man

The lower concentration will work. It is just not as economical as getting the 41%. You need to dilute the 41% in your house with water. That's why it is cheaper since you are not paying for the shipment of water.


----------



## Grasshopper

g-man said:


> The lower concentration will work. It is just not as economical as getting the 41%. You need to dilute the 41% in your house with water. That's why it is cheaper since you are not paying for the shipment of water.


Great! thank you for the info sir!


----------



## DT1986

Grasshopper said:


> I've been considering heading over the border to grab some product but haven't had the time.
> Ill try to treat it with the diluted roundup you can easily get here and hopefully it'll do the job.
> How's your lawn holding up over this brutal heat the past week?


The Lawn is green as I put down an inch of water a couple of days ago. The thing is when I look at my lawn my eyes only see the quckgrass and not the rest of the lawn which is a healthy mix of KBG/PRG. I will be applying some product today to tackle this.


----------



## Grasshopper

DT1986 said:


> Grasshopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been considering heading over the border to grab some product but haven't had the time.
> Ill try to treat it with the diluted roundup you can easily get here and hopefully it'll do the job.
> How's your lawn holding up over this brutal heat the past week?
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is when I look at my lawn my eyes only see the quckgrass and not the rest of the lawn which is a healthy mix of KBG/PRG.
Click to expand...

That's exactly like me :lol:
Especially when the wind blows, its like the tall light green blades are just waving at me.. Begging to be nuked!

Also wondering if it's ok to put down some fert with the temps in the high 20s or will there be risk of burn?


----------



## DT1986

I think there is always a risk of burn if you are using a quick release nitrogen. Nowadays most packages say slow release so you should be OK. I would irrigate before applying fert if heat is a risk. I would't water after fertilizing as there is a risk of wash. We don't want to pollute the water ways!


----------



## OttarLM

I confess, I have a problem. A problem with weeds!!!! :evil: 
I have some control over dandelion and other minor weeds, but the weed pictured below is a big problem for me.

Is there anyone who is able to recognize this weeds and what is the best way to get rid of it?





I think it may be Triticum Repens AKA Couch grass, scutch grass, twitch grass.


----------



## OttarLM

So, i have known figured out that my back lawn consist of 95% of what i think is Couch Grass and my front lawn 40% :shock:

Here are some more pictures:


----------



## ThickAndGreen

A bunch of these started popping up in a section of my front lawn and also in a bed close by that contains some type of ground cover. The ones I've successfully been able to pull out completely have bulbs. Vary from green to purplish color. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## LawnNerd

ThickAndGreen said:


> A bunch of these started popping up in a section of my front lawn and also in a bed close by that contains some type of ground cover. The ones I've successfully been able to pull out completely have bulbs. Vary from green to purplish color. Anyone know what it is?


Tree saplings. Probably an oak and the bulb is the acorn. They'll die off after a few mowings, but ones in the beds you'll have to pull. Without knowing what your ground cover is, its a pretty safe bet its susceptible to anything you could spray to kill the saplings. I think your just better off hand pulling.


----------



## ThickAndGreen

Awesome, and the ground cover is a small area so not much of an issue pulling them. Thank you.


----------



## Timmiej93

Hi,

I'm trying to identify some weeds in my lawn, but I'm having a lot of trouble with it. I've taken pictures of the six different kinds I saw when walking around today:


http://imgur.com/X5qTpkl

.
I took these pictures initially for myself, so I could compare the pictures to weeds online, so please forgive the less than perfect compositions. 
I'm guessing the first picture is simply a dandelion, but it could also very well be catsears. I guess the flowers are the easiest way to tell them apart, but since I'm now mowing frequently, they don't get to flower.
In the last image, there's some clover, that much I know, I'm more curious about the other weed with the bigger leaves.

If anyone knows what these things all are, that wold be great. For context, I live in the Netherlands, which has a climate which I think compares to the NY / NJ states. I haven't got a clue what kind of grass I've got either (I'm trying to revamp a lawn that was never really looked after for years).

I hope you guys can teach me a thing or two here.


----------



## g-man

It is a bit of everything. The key question is what could you get to apply to treat it. I think there are other members from the Netherlands. I know there was a thread with what they could find locally but i cant find it.


----------



## Pennsylvaniablue

Timmiej93 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to identify some weeds in my lawn, but I'm having a lot of trouble with it. I've taken pictures of the six different kinds I saw when walking around today:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/X5qTpkl
> 
> .
> I took these pictures initially for myself, so I could compare the pictures to weeds online, so please forgive the less than perfect compositions.
> I'm guessing the first picture is simply a dandelion, but it could also very well be catsears. I guess the flowers are the easiest way to tell them apart, but since I'm now mowing frequently, they don't get to flower.
> In the last image, there's some clover, that much I know, I'm more curious about the other weed with the bigger leaves.
> 
> If anyone knows what these things all are, that wold be great. For context, I live in the Netherlands, which has a climate which I think compares to the NY / NJ states. I haven't got a clue what kind of grass I've got either (I'm trying to revamp a lawn that was never really looked after for years).
> 
> I hope you guys can teach me a thing or two here.


If i had to take a shot at it. 
1: Dandelion
2. Speedwell 
3. Yellow hawkweed?
4. Wild carrot or yarrow?
6. Mock strawberry?


----------



## Timmiej93

That seems very accurate actually. Looking at 4, I'd say it's yarrow, when comparing pictures online, plus that seems to be a common weed over here.
Looking at my pictures now, 2 and 5 actually seem very similar, with the difference being that 2 has a pointy leaf-end, while 5 seems to have a more rounded over end. Maybe different variants of the same family?

The real question will be how to fight these weeds though. The stuff I had in mind for this doesn't handle anything but dandelions from this list, and I can barely find any weed killers around.



g-man said:


> It is a bit of everything. The key question is what could you get to apply to treat it. I think there are other members from the Netherlands. I know there was a thread with what they could find locally but i cant find it.


I haven't been able to find this thread either unfortunately. What I'm really stuck at now is finding a place that sells what I need. I have been searching online for hours, but I can only find 2 or 3 different products, and none of them fight more than dandelions and clover. I think I'm gonna have to hope somebody from the Netherlands or Germany knows any locations where you can buy more elaborate weed killers.


----------



## Alex1389

Can someone help me identify this? Is it nimblewill?


----------



## Wilbursan

I've got two weeds I'm trying to identify. My yard is fescue but I live in Alabama so my week problem is probably more typical of warm weather grasses.

First weed: The first picture is stuff growing at the edges of my lawn. It's in the woods around 3 sides of my yard and now it's moving into my yard. I sprayed it with some Spectricide Weed Stop a couple of days ago but I don't expect it to do much, I've sprayed it before and it didn't stop it then. Any clue what this one is?





Second weed: This is in another part of my yard. The second picture looks like the signalgrass I had last year so maybe that's what it is. These two pictures are only about a foot apart.


----------



## Ballistic

Any idea what this is?


----------



## g-man

@Ballistic that looks like fescue, like K31


----------



## Ballistic

g-man said:


> @Ballistic that looks like fescue, like K31


I thought it was a fescue in the back of my head but wasn't 100% sure.

I assume the only way to really get rid of it is to pull it out by hand and reseed?


----------



## angiek123

This is all over in my 6-week old KBG seedlings. I can't keep up with pulling it by hand. (Spent about an hour doing a 5x10' section today).


----------



## FATC1TY

angiek123 said:


> This is all over in my 6-week old KBG seedlings. I can't keep up with pulling it by hand. (Spent about an hour doing a 5x10' section today).


Looks like crab grass


----------



## angiek123

I'm not convinced it's crabgrass. Here is a slightly younger one. It kind of starts upright and then starts to send out runners along the ground.


----------



## JoJoBarnes82

This is making its way through my yard. What is it? How might I get rid of it?


----------



## g-man

It looks like facelis, but I'm not sure. What have you apply so far? WBG CCO?


----------



## Mickstick

Found a couple of these in my yard, no idea what it is.


----------



## TLFU

What kind of weeds are these?


----------



## wtodd_h

Is this mouse-ear chickweed?


----------



## Killsocket

I am not exactly sure what this is. From pictures on the internet, I thought it could be nutsedge? Looks hideous. But I really want to be sure so I can take steps to start a program of eliminating this. A few higher quality photos below.


----------



## Grasshopper

I'm no expert but looks like quackgrass to me... 
I am battling it myself by painting the leaves with glypho... No selective herbicide I'm afraid


----------



## Killsocket

Oh man. I didn't even think of that. I think I'd rather have anything else.


----------



## g-man

@TLFU looks like a sedge.
@wtodd_h It looks like it. WBG CCO


----------



## TLFU

g-man said:


> @TLFU looks like a sedge.
> @wtodd_h It looks like it. WBG CCO


Ugh! ok, thank you.


----------



## kaptain_zero

@JoJoBarnes82 I have something that looks exactly like that in my front yard. In my case it is Yarrow, which is commonly planted in flower beds. It spreads like crazy.

3-way herbicide quickly kills it from what I recall. The iron chelate stuff I can buy locally today, doesn't seem to phase it.


----------



## kaptain_zero

@Killsocket Looks like quack grass to me... Kill it? Good luck, glysophate painted on it will kill the green bit, but not the rhizomes. As soon as you kill one blade, another pops up somewhere else off the same rhizome. Rototilling will break up the rhizomes and create even more of a problem.

As you are in Ontario, glysophates are out legally, but if you have some.... well, it's the way to go. I have no experience using the acetic acid or fatty acid products, but as they are non-selective, they should work too. But remember, painting one green blade does not kill the rhizome, so you will have to keep at it for a while.

https://www.extension.umn.edu/garden/diagnose/weed/images/grass/Quackgrass3_600px.jpg

Another alternative is to spoon feed N and try to crowd it out as much as you can (that's what I'm trying right now).

https://dodge.uwex.edu/2011/07/quack-grass-control/

Regards

Christian


----------



## Killsocket

kaptain_zero said:


> @Killsocket Looks like quack grass to me... Kill it? Good luck, glysophate painted on it will kill the green bit, but not the rhizomes. As soon as you kill one blade, another pops up somewhere else off the same rhizome. Rototilling will break up the rhizomes and create even more of a problem.
> 
> As you are in Ontario, glysophates are out legally, but if you have some.... well, it's the way to go. I have no experience using the acetic acid or fatty acid products, but as they are non-selective, they should work too. But remember, painting one green blade does not kill the rhizome, so you will have to keep at it for a while.
> 
> https://www.extension.umn.edu/garden/diagnose/weed/images/grass/Quackgrass3_600px.jpg
> 
> Another alternative is to spoon feed N and try to crowd it out as much as you can (that's what I'm trying right now).
> 
> https://dodge.uwex.edu/2011/07/quack-grass-control/
> 
> Regards
> 
> Christian


Thanks. I feel kind of dumb not considering quackgrass. I am actually in MN so I have access to glysophates. I am a patient guy. I wonder if using that round up stick and brushing the tops will at least help aesthetically. But would not want to apply round up in sections at all and kill good grass too. 
This is really my first year with a lawn program. I think it is worse this year than last year and curious if aeration could have made this worse or if I am just having bad luck or mistaken.


----------



## kaptain_zero

I find that mowing more often helps with the "appearence", as quack tends to grow faster than most turf grasses.

I think "Jake the Lawn Kid" mentions in one of his videos that quack doesn't like to be short and keeping the lawn down to around 3" can help stunt the quack grass.... Personally, I'm going with the spoon feed idea and keeping my lawn at 3 3/4" for now. Once I get most of the other crap out of my very neglected lawn, I'll focus more on the quack grass.

10000sq ft of grass?!?! Painting quack grass with Roundup is going to take a while........ Just don't get sloppy. My brother inlaw started off careful and got schlopy as he grew tired of doing it..... He ended up with lawn that had yellow round blotches everywhere.


----------



## Killsocket

kaptain_zero said:


> I find that mowing more often helps with the "appearence", as quack tends to grow faster than most turf grasses.
> 
> I think "Jake the Lawn Kid" mentions in one of his videos that quack doesn't like to be short and keeping the lawn down to around 3" can help stunt the quack grass.... Personally, I'm going with the spoon feed idea and keeping my lawn at 3 3/4" for now. Once I get most of the other crap out of my very neglected lawn, I'll focus more on the quack grass.
> 
> 10000sq ft of grass?!?! Painting quack grass with Roundup is going to take a while........ Just don't get sloppy. My brother inlaw started off careful and got schlopy as he grew tired of doing it..... He ended up with lawn that had yellow round blotches everywhere.


I am mowing at 4" now. I will be cutting that down to 3.5" as I love the "look" of 4" grass, but the quality of cut isn't there with that height, even with fresh blades and clean underbelly. Now that you mention it, I remember Jake's video and will have to rewatch that. I thought Jake was even going to mow at under 3" trying to stimulate KBG lateral growth. 
Thankfully, there are parts of my lawn that don't seem to have it, but my front yard, honestly about 1500 sq ft is really affected bad. Very very minimal everywhere else and would like to keep it that way.


----------



## g-man

I think you need to get a positive ID. I don't think with those images it is possible. It could be annual ryegrass too.


----------



## bklusa1

Hey everyone - hoping you can help me identify what my problem is here? Thinking it's lespedeza based on some internet research, but wanted your opinions since you all know far more than me on this stuff? Also - what will make a quick kill on it? I have WBG Max and WBC CCO at home currently. Noticed this pop up in a couple spots though.


----------



## social port

@TLFU pictures 2 and 3 look like narrow leaf plantain. Weed B Gone should take care of that.


----------



## TLFU

social port said:


> @TLFU pictures 2 and 3 look like narrow leaf plantain. Weed B Gone should take care of that.


Whew! Good to hear, thanks


----------



## aug0211

Still battling this. And I am not winning 

Even after going nuclear with glypho (tons of dead circles in the lawn), it is spreading and multiplying.

Quack? Annual Rye? Orchard grass? Something else?

Continue painting with glypho? Hand-pull? Other ideas?


----------



## DTCC_Turf

nutsedge


----------



## pennstater2005

DTCC_Turf said:


> nutsedge


That's what I thought at first glance. I just hand pull the stuff. It's that time of year for nutsedge. I have a mild explosion of it myself. I was bad and didn't put down a fall or spring pre m and am paying the price now.


----------



## g-man

@pennstater2005 @aug0211 don't pull it. The node stays in the ground and comes back. This is one that round up doesn't touch without a lot of nis and time. Look for a 4 way product that says it treats sledges (ai. Sulfentrazone). Like this one: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Spectracide-Bonus-Size-Concentrate-Weed-Stop-for-Lawns-Plus-Crabgrass/1000321887


----------



## aug0211

g-man said:


> @pennstater2005 @aug0211 don't pull it. The node stays in the ground and comes back. This is one that round up doesn't touch without a lot of nis and time. Look for a 4 way product that says it treats sledges (ai. Sulfentrazone). Like this one: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Spectracide-Bonus-Size-Concentrate-Weed-Stop-for-Lawns-Plus-Crabgrass/1000321887


Music to my ears. Thank you!!!


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> @pennstater2005 @aug0211 don't pull it. The node stays in the ground and comes back. This is one that round up doesn't touch without a lot of nis and time. Look for a 4 way product that says it treats sledges (ai. Sulfentrazone). Like this one: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Spectracide-Bonus-Size-Concentrate-Weed-Stop-for-Lawns-Plus-Crabgrass/1000321887


I know I'm bad but I hate looking at it. It has those little things called nutlets I believe. I usually spray it with Ortho nutsedge killer but sometimes I just can't stand looking at it. The nutsedge killer does completely kill it though.


----------



## aug0211

Thoughts on the Spectracide product vs Ortho nutsedge? Ortho is about 2x the cost...


----------



## g-man

Ai is what matters (and percentage) not the brand name. Also, my concentrate bottles last me years (+5) that I end up throwing it away.


----------



## Matt

From doing a little research, I think this may be Bermuda.. I may be wrong. I've hit whatever it is with weed b gone twice over the last month and that certainly stunted it a bit, but it's still hanging in there. Any input is appreciated as to what it is. Thanks!!


----------



## Wilbursan

Wilbursan said:


> I've got two weeds I'm trying to identify. My yard is fescue but I live in Alabama so my week problem is probably more typical of warm weather grasses.
> 
> First weed: The first picture is stuff growing at the edges of my lawn. It's in the woods around 3 sides of my yard and now it's moving into my yard. I sprayed it with some Spectricide Weed Stop a couple of days ago but I don't expect it to do much, I've sprayed it before and it didn't stop it then. Any clue what this one is?


I think I've identified the second weed as signal grass. I've had it before and Drive XLR8 took care of it. I'll treat it this weekend, but I'm still stymied on the first weeds. I've sprayed with Weed Stop twice now and it did nothing. It's starting to pop up all over my yard now. Any guesses?


----------



## g-man

@Wilbursan I think we skipped you when you posted. Sorry.

I cant id it. Could you pull one out and take images from the roots up? Have you notice any flowers?

Also, cross post it in the warm season weed id. Since you live south they might be more familiar with it. Just don't follow their recommendations without checking if it is safe for fescue.

Some that I looked at: lespedeza, Japanese stiltgrass in these images https://turf.ces.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/


----------



## aug0211

g-man said:


> Ai is what matters (and percentage) not the brand name. Also, my concentrate bottles last me years (+5) that I end up throwing it away.


Thanks again for all the help. Got Spectracide sprayed today. I went a bit heavy with it where the sedge was thickest. Hoping one pass gets it, but I'm guessing I'll be doing another round next week.


----------



## social port

@Matt I can't say definitively, but I hesitate to identify that as bermuda. Have you found any runners along the soil?


----------



## Matt

Thanks social port. I was just out looking and don't see any runners along the soil. Each stem or two seem to go into the soil individually. I will say it's looking a bit more stressed out like it's starting to die off, I did spot spray the areas one more time last night with weed b gone so maybe it's finally doing whatever it is in.

Thnak You, Matt


----------



## aug0211

aug0211 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ai is what matters (and percentage) not the brand name. Also, my concentrate bottles last me years (+5) that I end up throwing it away.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the help. Got Spectracide sprayed today. I went a bit heavy with it where the sedge was thickest. Hoping one pass gets it, but I'm guessing I'll be doing another round next week.
Click to expand...

The Spectracide is doing its job... the nutsedge was visibly stressed yesterday - just 24 hours after application. Hoping for another day of progress and will make the decision as to whether I need another round this weekend. Thank you again for the help!


----------



## g-man

Glad to hear it is working. It is a good product to use. Be patient with your next application to avoid harm to your lawn. We are approaching a heat wave this weekend.


----------



## massgrass

I have a pretty decent crop of these guys in my lawn. It's not obvious from this pic, but the smaller one on the right has tiny purple flowers on it:



I've done some spot spraying with Weed B Gone CCO and Weed B Gone With Crabgrass Control, but the process has been slow-going. Can someone ID these weeds, and what is my best approach?


----------



## KHARPS

Lots of this in my yard. Pulls up very easy and doesn't want to stand up, just lays over. Pretty much everything about it points to poa triv but there's no real noticeable ligule.


----------



## ahsmith

Hi all,

My lawn has a healthy amount of the weed below. I thought it might be chickweed, but I'm not so sure now. Any thoughts on what will eliminate it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brent T

I think that is spotted spurge. Weed B Gon should take care of it.


----------



## g-man

@Brent T I dont see the ragged edges to the leafs. These are smooth. It looks more like common lespedeza. I would use Weed b Gon Clover Chickweed Oxalis (CCO) or similar product with triclopyr and a surfactant. Avoid herbicide in high temps (per the product label) to avoid damage to your lawn.

https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/common-lespedeza/


----------



## Brent T

Thanks g-man.


----------



## Greenrebellion

@ahsmith @g-man

Common Purslane is the weed in the pic.


----------



## bklusa1

What do I have here? Sprayed it with Weed B Gon Max (w/ a surfactant) and after a couple days it seems stressed from the spray. Lespedeza?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

@bklusa1 Looks like it might be Lespedeza.


----------



## bklusa1

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> @bklusa1 Looks like it might be Lespedeza.


Thanks! That's what I was leaning towards with some internet research. New to the lawn stuff (as in, doing more than just mowing it) the past year and a half or so.


----------



## KHARPS

Can anyone confirm my Poa Triv suspicion from the previous page?


----------



## g-man

@KHARPS I cant confirm or denied. POA T is hard to id.


----------



## aug0211

Not a weed... fungus, I think. Can you help me identify this in my Bewitched? Maybe brown patch?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@aug0211 I'm thinking either leaf spot or the start of brown patch. I've got some areas that look exactly the same in my bewitched that just started showing up. I'm a bit worried to be honest. I'll spray serenade tomorrow but might have to get something stronger if it doesn't start to look better soon.


----------



## aug0211

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @aug0211 I'm thinking either leaf spot or the start of brown patch. I've got some areas that look exactly the same in my bewitched that just started showing up. I'm a bit worried to be honest. I'll spray serenade tomorrow but might have to get something stronger if it doesn't start to look better soon.


Thank you! I'll get to spraying today. On a side note, my irrigation system broke this AM. Bad timing with this heat wave!


----------



## KHARPS

g-man said:


> @KHARPS I cant confirm or denied. POA T is hard to id.


It sure is. It doesn't have that light green color, long ligule, or super matted look that most websites say triv has. I even dig up a section and brought it to site one and it threw the guy for a loop. But it lays over, pulls up easy, and is growing in both dry sunny and damp shady parts of my yard. It's not noticeable in the yard by the color but when I see a spot that's laid over and not standing up right I can remove the grass easy. The pictures I put up are from one of those areas.


----------



## Wilbursan

g-man said:


> @Wilbursan I think we skipped you when you posted. Sorry.
> 
> I cant id it. Could you pull one out and take images from the roots up? Have you notice any flowers?
> 
> Also, cross post it in the warm season weed id. Since you live south they might be more familiar with it. Just don't follow their recommendations without checking if it is safe for fescue.
> 
> Some that I looked at: lespedeza, Japanese stiltgrass in these images https://turf.ces.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/


No flowers. It does look a lot like that picture someone else posted of lespedeza. I never herad of it before. What will kill it?


----------



## tony972333

Hi,

I have two problematic weeds in the lawn.
First one, I think it's Poa annua.


Second one is pretty invasive, I am not sure what grass it is. Maybe, it is Agrostis gigantea? It grows in clumps and it's a lighter green than KBG. Some plant stems grow close to the ground.
https://postimages.org/app



https://postimages.org/


----------



## g-man

@tony972333 the first one does look like POA a. The second one I cant tell. Does it have clasping auricles?

This link has images from clasping auricles. http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2015/06/weed-of-month-for-june-2015-is.html?m=1


----------



## CPA Nerd

Help me identify this weed!


----------



## g-man

@CPA Nerd That looks like crabgrass. "Weed b gon + Crabgrass" or anything similar that has quinclorac in the active ingredients.


----------



## CPA Nerd

@gman Thank you. The kind I tried was only 2d4.


----------



## The plantguy

Hi there can someone let me know what this weed is? It's taking over... How do I get rid of it? Thanks..

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Ydj5B5eAuhkP7ned7


----------



## g-man

@The plantguy that's looks like a speedwell, but I can't tell which one (Persian or corn). Or it could be a source. I also see other weeds.

I think the products available in Canada will make it even harder for you to control. What can you get?


----------



## tony972333

g-man said:


> @tony972333 the first one does look like POA a. The second one I cant tell. Does it have clasping auricles?
> 
> This link has images from clasping auricles. http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2015/06/weed-of-month-for-june-2015-is.html?m=1


Thanks@g-man,

Those are closer pictures, that grass doesn't have clasping auricles.





https://postimages.org/app


----------



## Guest

Any thoughts? I've got several spots like this. I think maybe dallisgrass although I'm not sure. Due to heat stress I have let the yard stay uncut for almost 4 weeks now.


----------



## GRetreiver2116

Located in Iowa. Anyone recognize this weed?


----------



## social port

@firefighter11 Have you seen any seedheads? As far as I know, dallisgrass has distinctive seedheads that I use for ID.

But you might want to pluck a stalk or two and then compare with KY31. It can branch out (and even down) when overgrown. I'm assuming that it is TTTF in the background.


----------



## Guest

@social port I have I'll try to get a picture of the seed heads. That's correct it is tttf in background albeit a bit overgrown. 4 weeks with no real rainfall and watering 2x a week I haven't really cut it to keep from stressing it.


----------



## crunk

I found this in my neighbor's yard. I think it is nimblewill or maybe some kind of warm season grass. What do you guys think?


----------



## social port

@crunk that is tough. I don't know. I would consider Nimblewill vs Bermuda; maybe creeping bentgrass as a less likely third.

The more I look at it, the more inclined I am to think that it isn't bermuda, despite that wicked runner. But I really can't decide.


----------



## crunk

Thanks @social port . I sent some pics to the local university "Ask an Expert" I'll update my post if they can identify it.


----------



## Greg0385

New member and first post to this forum. I have been following most of the YouTube lawn nuts. Last fall was my first attempt at over seed and aerate with TTTF. 80% germination but had lots of weeds mixed in it. I got to cocky and thought I could renovate and reseed in the spring to have a weed free lawn. Epic failure and lost the entire lawn to weeds due to weather and no pre-emerge. Crazy spring weather went from winter to summer in 2 weeks. Now I'm trying to decided to renovate again or find something to kill the weeds I have now and just aerate and over seed and put a Pre-Emerge down next spring.

I have spot sprayed lightly with 2-4-D, Quinclorac, Weed-B Gone Plus crabgrass killer, Tenacity all at different times and nothing to seems to take it out for good.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Greg0385

Greg0385 said:


> New member and first post to this forum. I have been following most of the YouTube lawn nuts. Last fall was my first attempt at over seed and aerate with TTTF. 80% germination but had lots of weeds mixed in it. I got to cocky and thought I could renovate and reseed in the spring to have a weed free lawn. Epic failure and lost the entire lawn to weeds due to weather and no pre-emerge. Crazy spring weather went from winter to summer in 2 weeks. Now I'm trying to decided to renovate again or find something to kill the weeds I have now and just aerate and over seed and put a Pre-Emerge down next spring.
> 
> I have spot sprayed lightly with 2-4-D, Quinclorac, Weed-B Gone Plus crabgrass killer, Tenacity all at different times and nothing to seems to take it out for good.
> 
> Thanks for any help


Any help on uploading pictures, I thought I uploaded them to my post.


----------



## jessehurlburt

hey @Greg0385

To upload pics use the "Add image to post" link. When did you last spray your broadleaf weeds? It can take a few weeks for them to die off. Some tough weeds like clover might need a few applications. Using a Surfactant will help get a better kill as it helps the herbicide coat the leaf better. I'd keep working on getting rid of the weeds this next month in prep for a September overseed.


----------



## Greg0385

I added images to my post but they didn't show up. I'll try again on this post but with a smaller size.
I have sprayed the weeds in my yard since May. I use surfactant every time and follow the instructions on the herbicide.


----------



## g-man

@Greg0385 Dont use Safari for the image upload. Use Chrome or Firefox. Safari sometimes acts funny with the image add.


----------



## Guest

@social port So upon closer look there is no seed heads coming off this weed yet. I'll get a better picture of leaf blade and add it


----------



## erickdaniels

@GRetreiver2116 That looks like Japanese Stiltgrass... I have a ton of it in my yard that I just identified (finally!). Before I had a positive ID, I hit it with 2,4 D, Ortho Weed B Gon with Crabgrass Killer, and Drive XLR8. No much results, only slight wilting/yellowing. I just ordered Acclaim Extra. I'm hoping for the best. Good Luck.


----------



## Greg0385

Success, changed browsers.

The first 2 pictures are the same weed. It grows like Johnson grass. Wide leaves and grows really fast. Has been in the yard since April/May. Tenacity will turn it white but it bounces back. Quinclorac, 24D, WeedBgone with crabgrass killer doesn't affect it.




The next 2 pictures are of the same weed that just popped up within the last month. Haven't tried Tenacity on it yet.





Next picture, I have had some results with herbicides mentioned above but it bounces back.



This next picture, this weed grows in thick mats and shows no signs of effects from any of the herbicide I have.



The next picture, again tried Quinclorac and 24d and WeedBgone and didn't hurt it.


----------



## jessehurlburt

You'll most likely need glyph for the grassy weeds


----------



## gene_stl

That looks like dallis grass. I haven't figured out how to distinguish dallis from quack grass. Both are bad diagnoses I think quack may be the worse. dallis can be killed with a poly pharmacy approach. Use Tenacity to turn it white so you can see it. Then kill it with combos of MSMA, fluazifop (Ornamec or Fusilade) , and add a sulfonylurea like sedgehammer or one of the warm season ****sulfuron products(If you had a warm season lawn). There are many of those. Make sure to add spreader sticker. If you repeat a couple of times it will work. It will probably damage your lawn a little especially in the heat.


----------



## g-man

First two look like orachardgrass or barnyard
Next two looks like dallisgrass or johnson 
There are two weed in this one: one looks like chickweed and the other one looks like a sedge.
The last two look like crabgrass or paspalum.

Sorry for being so short. It started raining and I left the umbrella in the car. Make sure you are using the proper rates, surfactants and re-application time to get rid of these. Some are big, so digging them or round up might be faster.


----------



## NanserbE

Pacific Northwest
PRG and Fine Fescue Lawn
This is at my in laws house, in an area that gets lots of shade and very saturated with rain and irrigation in this particular spot. They kill it with glyphosate every year and it returns.

Mostly wonder what it is and what to do about it.


----------



## LawnNerd

Greg0385 said:


> Success, changed browsers.
> 
> The first 2 pictures are the same weed. It grows like Johnson grass. Wide leaves and grows really fast. Has been in the yard since April/May. Tenacity will turn it white but it bounces back. Quinclorac, 24D, WeedBgone with crabgrass killer doesn't affect it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next 2 pictures are of the same weed that just popped up within the last month. Haven't tried Tenacity on it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next picture, I have had some results with herbicides mentioned above but it bounces back.
> 
> 
> 
> This next picture, this weed grows in thick mats and shows no signs of effects from any of the herbicide I have.
> 
> 
> 
> The next picture, again tried Quinclorac and 24d and WeedBgone and didn't hurt it.


Pic 1 and 2, Johnsongrass is right. Fusilade II is labeled.

Pic 3 is probably goosegrass, and pic 4 definitely goose (wagonwheel crown is pretty much the giveaway) tenacity will tackle, but you'll need 2 apps. Go 7 days between.

5 is some kinda broadleaf. I don't spend to much time trying to identify broadleaf weeds until it survives triclopyr. But I've got that weed in my back, and triclopyr smokes it. (Ortho CCO). Ths sedge in this picture can be sprayed out with Tenacity while you're spraying the goose grass.

Pic 6 has Johnsongrass in it, but it is not the predominant weed in the picture. I believe @g-man to be correct on Paspalum. Pic 7 is the same weed as what is the majority of 6. If you get Fusilade for the johnsongrass, spray this too. Better yet, spike it with Tenacity. Fusilade has good knockdown on Paspalum, but i don't think it'll kill any Paspalum that estabslished. I've resorted to glyphosate for it in my yard. If its just a few of them, get you something like thishttp://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/products.php?mi=69081&itemnum=18022&redir=Y and load it with some glyphosate mix. If it's a lot, then probably get you a 1 or 2 gallon spray pump and spray them with glyphosate.


----------



## TJH86

I can't figure out for sure what this is taking over my fescue. It is gradually spreading. After I mow and can find it woven through the lawn and sometimes its laying across the top. Sometimes I can pull out pieces almost a foot long.


----------



## pennstater2005

@TJH86 Moved this into the Weed ID thread. It looks maybe like Nimblewill or Japanese stilt grass. I have some of that and I always thought it was Nimblewill. Just hit it this morning with Tenacity!


----------



## TJH86

Is this Bermuda grass? This stuff is taking over my fescue. Its growing across the top like a vine almost. Sometimes I can find pieces a foot long woven through the lawn or sometime laying across the top after I mow.


----------



## TJH86

Thanks for the info. I will look into it.


----------



## g-man

That looks like bermuda. Could you look for these hairs?










Source: http://www.msuturfweeds.net/details/_/bermudagrass_46/


----------



## TJH86

Very little at the very beginning of the leaf. None up the leaf


----------



## 87Fethers

Hi,
Location = New Hampshire.
What is this weed and what's the best way to kill it?







Full size image here
https://i.imgur.com/SwjRYkT.jpg


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Crabgrass?


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Pretty sure it's not nimblewill. I'm thinking maybe Bermuda weed but can y'all confirm?


----------



## NoslracNevok

@TJH86 Congrats, you've been visited by the Bermuda ferry.

@87Fethers Crabgrass, Kill it with Quinclorac, prevent it with Dithiopyr.


----------



## 87Fethers

thanks


----------



## LawnNerd

Jconnelly6b said:


> Pretty sure it's not nimblewill. I'm thinking maybe Bermuda weed but can y'all confirm?


Right most plant looks like the Devil himself. Aka, Bermuda. Sorry.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Thanks @LawnNerd


----------



## Cincinnati guy

Seen these few spots in my front lawn. Any idea what it is?


----------



## Cincinnati guy

Did a little searching about my above post. The middle picture, does that look like bermuda? Im getting this all over my damn front yard! Anyway to get rid of it?

The pictures with the red, is this red thread disease?


----------



## Cincinnati guy




----------



## CPA Nerd

Please help me identify these grasses and weeds. Thanks to @g-man in particular!


----------



## gene_stl

@Cincinnati guy You have crabgrass in your first and third picture. The purple pigment occurs in lots of grassy weeds I don't know what or why. It isn't red thread which turns the whole stem brown. Your middle picture looks like a nice example of nimblewill. Fortunately Tenacity will nuke nimblewill and hurt the crabgrass too but I would add some quinclorac. Your third picture looks like it has a mix of things in it. The color is more suggestive of dallis grass but the clumpiness of it suggests crabgrass. On your clump picture I can't see which one it is. The clumpiness looks like crabgrass but nimblewill grows in takes over areas too. Edit: zoomed in on clumps. You gots yourseff some nimblewill.


----------



## Cincinnati guy

gene_stl said:


> @Cincinnati Guy You have crabgrass in your first and third picture. The purple pigment occurs in lots of grassy weeds I don't know what or why. It isn't red thread which turns the whole stem brown. Your middle picture looks like a nice example of nimblewill. Fortunately Tenacity will nuke nimblewill and hurt the crabgrass too but I would add some quinclorac. Your third picture looks like it has a mix of things in it. The color is more suggestive of dallis grass but the clumpiness of it suggests crabgrass. On your clump picture I can't see which one it is. The clumpiness looks like crabgrass but nimblewill grows in takes over areas too. Edit: zoomed in on clumps. You gots yourseff some nimblewill.


Thanks! Wasn't sure exactly what it was. Is there any other products I can get to kill this something that can be sourced quickly and cheaper?


----------



## gene_stl

Earlier on, a forum member told me I had nimblewill based on a brown dormant bad picture.(it was @LawnNerdthank you!) After I sprayed Tenacity the first time in the spring it made huge brown bare patches where it died. At the time I looked up what kills it and Tenacity and Pylex were all that was in the book. or glyphosate. If it's bunched you may as well spray it with glyphosate.








Notice the same clumpy growth habit. I also have lots of Bermuda weed growing which I want to kill before it gets cool here.


----------



## g-man

I would just use tenacity for both. Now is the time to deal with it so you could throw some seeds if needed.


----------



## wky-31

Is this dallisgrass? If so I guess my best option is to paint on glyphosate?


----------



## gene_stl

Sure looks like what I think is Dallis grass in my yard. The attached picture is some dallis sitting in the middle of a dead spot because it was either sprayed with a mixture containing plenty of glyphosate or a mixture that had too much sulfentrazone. I think it was the glyphosate one. How fast it came back is not to be believed. This is some bad *** stuff. 
This particular clump is destined to meet my weed burning torch!


----------



## LawnNerd

Cincinnati guy said:


> gene_stl said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Cincinnati Guy You have crabgrass in your first and third picture. The purple pigment occurs in lots of grassy weeds I don't know what or why. It isn't red thread which turns the whole stem brown. Your middle picture looks like a nice example of nimblewill. Fortunately Tenacity will nuke nimblewill and hurt the crabgrass too but I would add some quinclorac. Your third picture looks like it has a mix of things in it. The color is more suggestive of dallis grass but the clumpiness of it suggests crabgrass. On your clump picture I can't see which one it is. The clumpiness looks like crabgrass but nimblewill grows in takes over areas too. Edit: zoomed in on clumps. You gots yourseff some nimblewill.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Wasn't sure exactly what it was. Is there any other products I can get to kill this something that can be sourced quickly and cheaper?
Click to expand...

Round Up? :lol:

No, for nimblewill you'll need to use the Tenacity. It'll take 2 applications at the 4 0z / A rate 14 days apart to be sure to kill it. 1 App will turn it white a snow, but in a month it'll be green and growing again. And since you're doing 2 apps of Tenacity for the nimblewill, you might as well hit the crabgrass for both apps. Unless it's the largest crabgrass you've ever seen, 2 apps will just about smoke any crabgrass.

You should get some Tenacity. For $60 and all it's many uses, it's a staple for Cool Season lawns. Warm Season gets celcius, we get Tenacity.

Editing to say that i did not see @gene_stl and @g-man responses.


----------



## LawnNerd

gene_stl said:


> Sure looks like what I think is Dallis grass in my yard. The attached picture is some dallis sitting in the middle of a dead spot because it was either sprayed with a mixture containing plenty of glyphosate or a mixture that had too much sulfentrazone. I think it was the glyphosate one. How fast it came back is not to be believed. This is some bad @ss stuff.
> This particular clump is destined to meet my weed burning torch!


@gene_stl and @wky-31

These are Paspalum. wky-31, Yours is dallisgrass. Pylex is labeled for it, but who here is paying that much? Roundup. I had success painting them.

Gene, Weed torch will kill the leaves, but paspalum are rhizomatic. It'll just laugh at you and grow right back, so roundup it again. If you sprayed in the spring, it might not have been up yet from winter dormancy (yes, they are perennial, and go dormant in the fall). Mine didn't emerge to the point i saw them till late may, due to how cold the spring was.


----------



## gene_stl

I am going to be buying a 30 oz container of topremazone from an ag supplier here for about $310. This house had lots of "ornamental Paspalum" all over the place. It looks exactly like Dallis only bigger. There were some big brown clumps of it which looked like they had been there for years. I buzzed em with a brush cutter and they started coming up again immediately. I zapped em with Roundup.

I did not have my sprayer mate in the spring in time for pre emergent application.

The genus name for dallis grass IS Paspalum. They are the same damn thing. There are various species. They probably can interbreed. Critters of the same genus usually can.

I know the torch won't work. But I will enjoy it. :roll: :lol:


> Dallisgrass
> Dallisgrass (Paspalum dilatatum - see photos on page 29), thin
> Paspalum (Paspalum setaceum), and field paspalum (Paspalum
> laeve - see photos on page 29) are very similar warm-season
> perennial grassy weeds with short rhizomes. These species are
> among our most difficult to control turf weeds. Although these
> species have short rhizomes, they effectively are a bunch-type plant
> and form scattered clumps of grass in the landscape. They can also
> spread from one area to another by seed. The most effective way to
> control these weeds is to dig up the clumps in the turf with a shovel.
> 
> In Kentucky bluegrass, fine fescue, tall fescue, or perennial
> ryegrass lawns, three applications of mesotrione (Tenacity,
> TRIONE) at 5 oz/A spaced with a two-week application interval
> should reduce dallisgrass and field paspalum about 50 percent.
> Topramezone (Pylex) is another option for control when using
> three applications at 1.33 fl oz/A at 21-day intervals. Start making
> these applications in June.
> In tall fescue, two applications of fluazifop (Fusilade II) at 5-6 fl
> oz/A as spot treatments at three- to four-week intervals starting
> in late-April and September will suppress field paspalum and
> dallisgrass.
> Similar to tall fescue (but at a higher rate), two applications of
> fluazifop (Fusilade II) at 8-16 fl oz/A as spot treatments will
> suppress paspalum species.
> ......
> . Adding triclopyr
> (Turflon Ester Ultra or Triclopyr 4) at 1 qt/A to fluazifop will
> improve turfgrass safety.


From: 2018, Purdue University _Turfgrass Weed Control for Professionals_ manual
Copyright ©2018 Purdue University, all rights reserved.
ISBN: 978-1-59398-020-7


----------



## Mozart

Hi everyone,

I have this ugly weed/grass growing in my lawn. Any ideas what it might be?

In the third picture most of the root system is above ground but the plant is connected via rhizome/stalon to the larger plant in the fourth photo.

I really hope this isn't what I think it is !









A few more photos. Note very long rhizome - the weed sprouted up in the middle of an old flower bed (dug up last month).






Here is a second (probably unrelated) plant. It produced these seed heads which I pulled today (July 18). These seed heads were right next to the driveway (a relative hot spot) and I Did not find them elsewhere in the yard. Is this KBG, poa Annua or something else?


----------



## gravylookout

Found this little guy all by himself today. I was pulling a few blades of crabgrass which is what I though it was initially. It's the only one I've ever found so I'm just looking to identify it.


----------



## Guest

Help!!! These are taking over the fescue this summer. Within a matter of a month it's all over.


----------



## Greendoc

The first one looks like Dallis grass. The other two I am really not sure. How much of all three do you have? Because if it is in just spots I would RoundUp those spots.


----------



## brettgoodyear

So these weeds or grass are creeping into my lawn from the neighbors. I've been pulling them as I see them but they are starting to get worse and worse and seem to be reproducing faster than I can keep up with them. Is there something I can use to treat them so the will stay out or at the very least stop growing? They are freakin huge and started like 20 feet into his yard but have made their way to mine now!


----------



## Guest

Greendoc said:


> The first one looks like Dallis grass. The other two I am really not sure. How much of all three do you have? Because if it is in just spots I would RoundUp those spots.


I have a yard full at this point. Probably at least 20-25 spots of those three on 4500 sq ft


----------



## Mozart

brettgoodyear said:


> So these weeds or grass are creeping into my lawn from the neighbors. I've been pulling them as I see them but they are starting to get worse and worse and seem to be reproducing faster than I can keep up with them. Is there something I can use to treat them so the will stay out or at the very least stop growing? They are freakin huge and started like 20 feet into his yard but have made their way to mine now!


That looks like Nimblewill/Nimbleweed to me. If so, your options are hand pulling, glyphosate or Tenacity. Tenacity should be safe on cool season turf. Repeat applications may be necessary.


----------



## g-man

@brettgoodyear it could also be the devil itself, Bermuda. I know that it survives the utah weather.


----------



## Mozart

Any idea what this is?


----------



## g-man

@Mozart it looks like nimblewill but it could also very thin Bermuda. Try to look for these hairs.









Source: http://www.msuturfweeds.net/details/_/bermudagrass_46/


----------



## Greendoc

If no hairs, that is the Devil's father. Zoysia.


----------



## gene_stl

I dislike zoysia almost as much as dallis or as much as other cool season guys dislike bermuda.
Like bermuda it turns horrible brown in the winter. Here in St. Louis we are just a little bit too far north for it.
At our old house we had a bunch of it. A neighbor said it was too hard to kill. He said "it will just wait until YOU die and then come back." Here in St.Louis people used to burn it to thin it while it was dormant.


----------



## Mozart

I don't remember brown patches earlier this season so I will watch and see what happens. Have bigger projects to tackle but I would like to get rid it eventually. I hear Tenacity works well on Bermuda/Zoysia as well. Anyone have experience with that?


----------



## brettgoodyear

@g-man


----------



## social port

@brettgoodyear. :lol:

so true


----------



## Ballistic

Not sure if this is a weed or a dead one at that, but i have a few patches of this and not sure what it is.


----------



## Lanwmill




----------



## pennstater2005

@Lanwmill I merged this into the weed ID thread for more views.


----------



## j4c11

Ballistic said:


> Not sure if this is a weed or a dead one at that, but i have a few patches of this and not sure what it is.


Looks like Bermuda to me.


----------



## j4c11

What is this? I have a few small patches of it , it's been around for years now. Doesn't spread much, very heat and drought tolerant. Tolerates low cut well.


----------



## LawnNerd

j4c11 said:


> What is this? I have a few small patches of it , it's been around for years now. Doesn't spread much, very heat and drought tolerant. Tolerates low cut well.


Nimblewill. Tenacity smokes it @ 4oz / acre rate. (.55tsp per 1k) that established will definitely need 2 apps. That established and how much rain we've been getting, possibly 3.


----------



## LawnNerd

Lucky you, You have 2 varieties of Paspalum. This first is Thin (or Bull) Paspalum


Lanwmill said:


>


Then you have DallisGrass here. Black is Thin and red is Dallisgrass..


----------



## LawnNerd

firefighter11 said:


> Help!!! These are taking over the fescue this summer. Within a matter of a month it's all over.


All Paspalum, probably Field. Seed heads are the same that i had on one. Just smaller plants. They are rhizomatic.

Also, side note, spotted some Orchard grass. That very long leaf coming in from the bottom of the last picture.


----------



## tekwizrd

I can't seem to figure this weed out. I have this plant (weed, I think) that is withstanding treatments. I would like to identify and if you have an idea about controlling it, that is appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## pennstater2005

@tekwizrd Welcome to TLF! I moved this into the weed ID thread. That looks like something 2,4D or triclopyr would kill. That would be Weed B Gon (green with orange cap) or Chickweed, clover, and oxalis killer (green with gray cap).

Wait and see if someone can positively ID it first. I'm not great at weed ID.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/ORTHO-Weed-B-Gon-32-oz-Weed-Killer-Plus-Crabgrass-Control/4067588 (2,4D)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/ORTHO-16-fl-oz-Chickweed-Clover-and-Oxalis-Killer/4067446 (triclopyr)


----------



## Chris1011v

Nutsedge?? Doesn't grow tall . Stays around 2 inches Roundup won't kill it.


----------



## gene_stl

Probably purple nutsedge. Sedgehammer and sulfentrazone


----------



## Greendoc

The leaves come out in an opposing rather than a triangular pattern. It is also more blue green. It might be Liriope. Liriope is known to be Glyphosate tolerant.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Chris1011v said:


> Nutsedge?? Doesn't grow tall . Stays around 2 inches Roundup won't kill it.


I'm not seeing anything in this photo that looks like a sedge to me. Sedges grow more than 2 inches tall, too.


----------



## Guest

LawnNerd said:


> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help!!! These are taking over the fescue this summer. Within a matter of a month it's all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Paspalum, probably Field. Seed heads are the same that i had on one. Just smaller plants. They are rhizomatic.
> 
> Also, side note, spotted some Orchard grass. That very long leaf coming in from the bottom of the last picture.
Click to expand...

how does one kill those


----------



## tekwizrd

pennstater2005 said:


> @tekwizrd Welcome to TLF! I moved this into the weed ID thread. That looks like something 2,4D or triclopyr would kill. That would be Weed B Gon (green with orange cap) or Chickweed, clover, and oxalis killer (green with gray cap).
> 
> Wait and see if someone can positively ID it first. I'm not great at weed ID.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/ORTHO-Weed-B-Gon-32-oz-Weed-Killer-Plus-Crabgrass-Control/4067588 (2,4D)
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/ORTHO-16-fl-oz-Chickweed-Clover-and-Oxalis-Killer/4067446 (triclopyr)


Thank you pennstater! Much appreciated. Definitely hope someone may be able to identify. This is in the middle of my side yard. Have to be careful to use something that won't kill my grass.


----------



## pennstater2005

tekwizrd said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @tekwizrd Welcome to TLF! I moved this into the weed ID thread. That looks like something 2,4D or triclopyr would kill. That would be Weed B Gon (green with orange cap) or Chickweed, clover, and oxalis killer (green with gray cap).
> 
> Wait and see if someone can positively ID it first. I'm not great at weed ID.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/ORTHO-Weed-B-Gon-32-oz-Weed-Killer-Plus-Crabgrass-Control/4067588 (2,4D)
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/ORTHO-16-fl-oz-Chickweed-Clover-and-Oxalis-Killer/4067446 (triclopyr)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you pennstater! Much appreciated. Definitely hope someone may be able to identify. This is in the middle of my side yard. Have to be careful to use something that won't kill my grass.
Click to expand...

Those are both safe for Kentucky bluegrass. Just read the labels for mix rates.


----------



## pennstater2005

@tekwizrd At first I wanted to say purslane but those leaves are rounded and yours are rough.


----------



## tekwizrd

I think I found it!! (Finally). It looks like it may be an Invasive plant, the White Mulberry (Morbus Alba). Not edible by humans, just birds.

Kill it or pot it for later transplant? How to get rid of it?



pennstater2005 said:


> @tekwizrd Welcome to TLF! I moved this into the weed ID thread. That looks like something 2,4D or triclopyr would kill. That would be Weed B Gon (green with orange cap) or Chickweed, clover, and oxalis killer (green with gray cap).
> 
> Wait and see if someone can positively ID it first. I'm not great at weed ID.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/ORTHO-Weed-B-Gon-32-oz-Weed-Killer-Plus-Crabgrass-Control/4067588 (2,4D)
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/ORTHO-16-fl-oz-Chickweed-Clover-and-Oxalis-Killer/4067446 (triclopyr)


----------



## TJO

A few spots of this popping up in the yard, Wondering it's ID. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pennstater2005

tekwizrd said:


> I think I found it!! (Finally). It looks like it may be an Invasive plant, the White Mulberry (Morbus Alba). Not edible by humans, just birds.
> 
> Kill it or pot it for later transplant? How to get rid of it?
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @tekwizrd Welcome to TLF! I moved this into the weed ID thread. That looks like something 2,4D or triclopyr would kill. That would be Weed B Gon (green with orange cap) or Chickweed, clover, and oxalis killer (green with gray cap).
> 
> Wait and see if someone can positively ID it first. I'm not great at weed ID.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/ORTHO-Weed-B-Gon-32-oz-Weed-Killer-Plus-Crabgrass-Control/4067588 (2,4D)
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/ORTHO-16-fl-oz-Chickweed-Clover-and-Oxalis-Killer/4067446 (triclopyr)
Click to expand...

It does look like the pictures of white mulberry. I'd kill it.


----------



## 3238dpw

I haven't been able to identify weed and what should. Use to get rid of it. It always appears in the lawn when it gets hot and dry here (I don't have irrigation) so it makes me nervous about sprain asi don't want to date my tall fescue. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## LawnNerd

firefighter11 said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help!!! These are taking over the fescue this summer. Within a matter of a month it's all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Paspalum, probably Field. Seed heads are the same that i had on one. Just smaller plants. They are rhizomatic.
> 
> Also, side note, spotted some Orchard grass. That very long leaf coming in from the bottom of the last picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how does one kill those
Click to expand...

For TTTF, Round up or shovel really. Pylex is labeled, But it's also like $400 for the smallest bottle.


----------



## LawnNerd

Chris1011v said:


> Nutsedge?? Doesn't grow tall . Stays around 2 inches Roundup won't kill it.


Mondo Grass, but i don't know how to get rid of it outside of digging it up. I think @Bunnysarefat was working a method of killing it, but i haven't checked to see if it was effective or even safe for Cool Season.

Most herbicides will struggle due to the waxy leaves. I haven't upped my game lately and tried COC, or stronger, i've just dug it out.


----------



## LawnNerd

3238dpw said:


> I haven't been able to identify weed and what should. Use to get rid of it. It always appears in the lawn when it gets hot and dry here (I don't have irrigation) so it makes me nervous about sprain asi don't want to date my tall fescue. Any help is appreciated.


Nimblewill.

Tenacity smokes it @ 4oz / acre rate. (.55tsp per 1 thousand feet) However, since it is that established it will definitely need 2 apps. Spray at the 4oz / per the Acre rate 14 days apart, and in a month it'll be dead.


----------



## Chris1011v

LawnNerd said:


> Chris1011v said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutsedge?? Doesn't grow tall . Stays around 2 inches Roundup won't kill it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo Grass, but i don't know how to get rid of it outside of digging it up. I think @Bunnysarefat was working a method of killing it, but i haven't checked to see if it was effective or even safe for Cool Season.
> 
> Most herbicides will struggle due to the waxy leaves. I haven't upped my game lately and tried COC, or stronger, i've just dug it out.
Click to expand...

Thanks everyone for the help. I will dig it up and see what happens.


----------



## Mozart

I have a creeping grassy weed problem in my side yard.

Having trouble determining if it's Bermuda or Nimblewill. I think it's nimblewill.

The grass blades do have fine hairs and the ligule is hairy.

What do you all think?


----------



## Guest

Mozart said:


> I have a creeping grassy weed problem in my side yard.
> 
> Having trouble determining if it's Bermuda or Nimblewill. I think it's nimblewill.
> 
> The grass blades do have fine hairs and the ligule is hairy.
> 
> What do you all think?


That looks like zoysia to me. Almost to the El toro I had so I would guess a zoysia japonica.


----------



## 3238dpw

LawnNerd said:


> 3238dpw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to identify weed and what should. Use to get rid of it. It always appears in the lawn when it gets hot and dry here (I don't have irrigation) so it makes me nervous about sprain asi don't want to date my tall fescue. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nimblewill.
> 
> Tenacity smokes it @ 4oz / acre rate. (.55tsp per 1 thousand feet) However, since it is that established it will definitely need 2 apps. Spray at the 4oz / per the Acre rate 14 days apart, and in a month it'll be dead.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I just happened to buy some tenacity. It should be here in a day or two


----------



## Bunnysarefat

LawnNerd said:


> Chris1011v said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutsedge?? Doesn't grow tall . Stays around 2 inches Roundup won't kill it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo Grass, but i don't know how to get rid of it outside of digging it up. I think @Bunnysarefat was working a method of killing it, but i haven't checked to see if it was effective or even safe for Cool Season.
> 
> Most herbicides will struggle due to the waxy leaves. I haven't upped my game lately and tried COC, or stronger, i've just dug it out.
Click to expand...

I did one application of MSM at label rate with an NIS, spiked with DMSO at 1% of the total volume. Don't know if the dmso was necessary but it did a number on the mondograss.

The mondograss seems to be either dead or just about dead. There are some green leafs left in it, but mostly it's this weird yellow/brown color. Since I first sprayed it I have not see 1 millimeter of vertical growth from the mondo grass so it can't be doing that well. I got nervous to make another app due to its proximity to a tree. Maybe in the winter if it looks like it's spreading again because that's when I see it spread the most.

MSM is not labeled for cool season grass sorry.


----------



## g-man

This is the first I heard about this weed. I learned something today.


----------



## turfwars

Looking for some help to ID a light green grassy weed (I think) in my parent's yard I found this week when trying to help them manage through some heat / drought stress.

They are located in the Chicago suburbs. The color of the weed is more of a medium to light green when compared to their northern mix turf and seems to have spread everwhere. It pulled up relatively easily and seemed to have stolons. Blade was a similar width to their other turf and has a curved / boat shape to it.

I'm afraid its poa but wanted to confirm with the experts here. Thanks in advance the help.


----------



## LawnNerd

g-man said:


> This is the first I heard about this weed. I learned something today.


It's an ornamental that spreads. I don't know why people even use it!


----------



## LawnNerd

turfwars said:


> Looking for some help to ID a light green grassy weed (I think) in my parent's yard I found this week when trying to help them manage through some heat / drought stress.
> 
> They are located in the Chicago suburbs. The color of the weed is more of a medium to light green when compared to their northern mix turf and seems to have spread everwhere. It pulled up relatively easily and seemed to have stolons. Blade was a similar width to their other turf and has a curved / boat shape to it.
> 
> I'm afraid its poa but wanted to confirm with the experts here. Thanks in advance the help.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but yea, that's Poa Triv.


----------



## LawnNerd

firefighter11 said:


> Mozart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a creeping grassy weed problem in my side yard.
> 
> Having trouble determining if it's Bermuda or Nimblewill. I think it's nimblewill.
> 
> The grass blades do have fine hairs and the ligule is hairy.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like zoysia to me. Almost to the El toro I had so I would guess a zoysia japonica.
Click to expand...

Yep Zoysia. Tenacity is supposed to be pretty lethal to Zoysia. I have not tried this myself, as i'm converting my back yard to Zoysia.


----------



## Mozart

Thanks for the very precise identification! It does look like Zoysia japonica - el toro. Is this variety okay for cool season? I'm in northern NJ. My lawn is mostly KBG with some fescue.

The side of my house borders a neighbor with a weed yard. Not sure if the previous owner seeded the Zoysia or if it crept into my yard from his. I read it goes dormant when ground temps hit 40 - so I'm leaning towards eradicating it.

I attached a photo of my side yard property line. The thick green is my property, then there is a buffer space (also my property) where I zap weeds and don't care much about the grass (the brownish area), then there is weedsville, USA (neighbor's lawn). :lol:

Second photo is what my neighbors yard looks like when looking at it from my yard :shock:

Edit: thanks @LawnNerd for confirming the ID!

My eyes are not very good so I would have trouble spot spraying this. Can I blanket spray tenacity across the lawn without any side effects to my ***/fescue? I think the hardest part will be estimating the application rate from a 2 gallon pump sprayer... will too much or too little tenacity result in a bad outcome?



firefighter11 said:


> Mozart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a creeping grassy weed problem in my side yard.
> 
> Having trouble determining if it's Bermuda or Nimblewill. I think it's nimblewill.
> 
> The grass blades do have fine hairs and the ligule is hairy.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like zoysia to me. Almost to the El toro I had so I would guess a zoysia japonica.
Click to expand...


Anyone have a neighboring yard like this?? :shock:


----------



## LawnNerd

Mozart said:


> Thanks for the very precise identification! It does look like Zoysia japonica - el toro. Is this variety okay for cool season? I'm in northern NJ. My lawn is mostly KBG with some fescue.
> 
> The side of my house borders a neighbor with a weed yard. Not sure if the previous owner seeded the Zoysia or if it crept into my yard from his. I read it goes dormant when ground temps hit 40 - so I'm leaning towards eradicating it.
> 
> I attached a photo of my side yard property line. The thick green is my property, then there is a buffer space (also my property) where I zap weeds and don't care much about the grass (the brownish area), then there is weedsville, USA (neighbor's lawn). :lol:
> 
> Edit: thanks @LawnNerd for confirming the ID!
> 
> My eyes are not very good so I would have trouble spot spraying this. Can I blanket spray tenacity across the lawn without any side effects to my ***/fescue? I think the hardest part will be estimating the application rate from a 2 gallon pump sprayer... will too much or too little tenacity result in a bad outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> firefighter11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a creeping grassy weed problem in my side yard.
> 
> Having trouble determining if it's Bermuda or Nimblewill. I think it's nimblewill.
> 
> The grass blades do have fine hairs and the ligule is hairy.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like zoysia to me. Almost to the El toro I had so I would guess a zoysia japonica.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Tenacity can be a fickle beast if not handled properly.

Within labeled amounts, Tenacity is safe for cool season turf. Too little won't result in enough product in the Zoysia. Too much will cause the KBG and Fescues to be damaged (and turn white).

Pump sprayer isn't much more difficult than a back pack. You just have less amount to spray, and you have to stop and pump it on the ground. If you are nervous, then measure out 1,000 sqft of driveway and fill the sprayer with 1 gal of water, and practice spraying in that 1,000 sqft. Goal is to use 1 gallon in 1,000sqft evenly without overlapping your sprays. . Then measure out and FLAG 1,000 sqft in the lawn and encompass where the Zoysia is.

Get you some turf marking dye while you're at it, so you'll know where you have sprayed. Overlapping your spray can cause damage to the turf. Just practice practice practice. We all started out at some point with out the slightest clue how to use a sprayer properly.


----------



## Mozart

Thanks @LawnNerd.

I will do as you suggest and practice. There's a first time for everything 

Is it Possible to apply a low dose of tenacity to whiten the warm season grasses then reapply in a week or two at full dosage, when the leaf blades are white? Or will this not work due to whitening of the surrounding turf or another consideration that I may be missing?

As I made my daily afternoon rounds (missed it in my morning walk :lol I think I found a patch of triv, which thankfully seems to be relatively contained. Can someone confirm triv?

Can I simply pull it out, since this is a pure patch of (suspected) triv? Or do you need chemical apps to keep it gone for good? Can I shake off the soil or is it better to throw the whole carpet out - soil and all?


----------



## turfwars

LawnNerd said:


> turfwars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for some help to ID a light green grassy weed (I think) in my parent's yard I found this week when trying to help them manage through some heat / drought stress.
> 
> They are located in the Chicago suburbs. The color of the weed is more of a medium to light green when compared to their northern mix turf and seems to have spread everwhere. It pulled up relatively easily and seemed to have stolons. Blade was a similar width to their other turf and has a curved / boat shape to it.
> 
> I'm afraid its poa but wanted to confirm with the experts here. Thanks in advance the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but yea, that's Poa Triv.
Click to expand...

Thanks @LawnNerd I'll deliver the bad news to my dad....with Roundup and beer in hand


----------



## Jake

Can anyone help ID this weed that is spreading fast in my lawn for first time this year? Appreciated!


----------



## steensn

Is this a grass or a weed? I reseeded with a sun/shade mix (heavy PR, some fescue, some KBG) but am, unsure what this is (because I have no idea what I am doing). It is all thoughout where I seeded.


----------



## LawnNerd

Jake said:


> Can anyone help ID this weed that is spreading fast in my lawn for first time this year? Appreciated!


Crabgrass. They look right about the 3 tiller stage so if you act NOW, you might be able to get away with the quinclorac % in the Ortho Weed B Gone + crabgrass killer. ( if it's available in NY) Quinclorac is what your looking for to kill it off. But read the label, as i believe there is a 30 day no seeding window after the application.

Did you put a Pre-emergent down this year?


----------



## LawnNerd

steensn said:


> Is this a grass or a weed? I reseeded with a sun/shade mix (heavy PR, some fescue, some KBG) but am, unsure what this is (because I have no idea what I am doing). It is all thoughout where I seeded.


I see Fescue and KBG.

Fescue is the wide blade grass that is stiff and has equilateral veins running the length of the leaf. 
KBG is the the narrow soft bladed grass that is folded like a hot dog bun where the new leaf come out of the plant. Also only has a single vein running up the center of the leaf.
Perennial Rye is narrow blades that are ROLLED where the new leaf exits the plant. Typically is soft and kinda waxy feeling.


----------



## steensn

LawnNerd said:


> I see Fescue and KBG.
> 
> Fescue is the wide blade grass that is stiff and has equilateral veins running the length of the leaf.
> KBG is the the narrow soft bladed grass that is folded like a hot dog bun where the new leaf come out of the plant. Also only has a single vein running up the center of the leaf.
> Perennial Rye is narrow blades that are ROLLED where the new leaf exits the plant. Typically is soft and kinda waxy feeling.


Thanks! Seemed a little thicker than I expected or my other TTTF. Maybe just a a different kind than I am used to.


----------



## LawnNerd

Probably. Do you have a picture of the seed tag you used?


----------



## steensn

LawnNerd said:


> Probably. Do you have a picture of the seed tag you used?


https://postimg.cc/image/p324fu6fv/


----------



## LawnNerd

Yikes, i missed again.

That's not TTTF. That's Annual RyeGrass, and it's a weed. No way to kill it in your lawn except for Glyphosate. It'll die off in the summer when the ground gets hot and dry. It's a prolific seeder (like Poa A.) and will germinate the next years crop in fall. Pre-M late Aug to help prevent it.


----------



## steensn

LawnNerd said:


> Yikes, i missed again.
> 
> That's not TTTF. That's Annual RyeGrass, and it's a weed. No way to kill it in your lawn except for Glyphosate. It'll die off in the summer when the ground gets hot and dry. It's a prolific seeder (like Poa A.) and will germinate the next years crop in fall. Pre-M late Aug to help prevent it.


So.... set my lawn on fire? :shock: :lol:

It isn't too much, I can pull a lot of it by hand.


----------



## LawnNerd

steensn said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, i missed again.
> 
> That's not TTTF. That's Annual RyeGrass, and it's a weed. No way to kill it in your lawn except for Glyphosate. It'll die off in the summer when the ground gets hot and dry. It's a prolific seeder (like Poa A.) and will germinate the next years crop in fall. Pre-M late Aug to help prevent it.
> 
> 
> 
> So.... set my lawn on fire? :shock: :lol:
> 
> It isn't too much, I can pull a lot of it by hand.
Click to expand...

Yea that'll work. Take some Ibuprofen before hand. You're back will hate you less later if you do. :lol:


----------



## jaygrizzle

Any ideas on what this is?


----------



## 3238dpw

LawnNerd said:


> 3238dpw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to identify weed and what should. Use to get rid of it. It always appears in the lawn when it gets hot and dry here (I don't have irrigation) so it makes me nervous about sprain asi don't want to date my tall fescue. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nimblewill.
> 
> Tenacity smokes it @ 4oz / acre rate. (.55tsp per 1 thousand feet) However, since it is that established it will definitely need 2 apps. Spray at the 4oz / per the Acre rate 14 days apart, and in a month it'll be dead.
Click to expand...

Thanks for this. Here it is about a week after the first app. Lighting was a little bad this morning but you can see the tenacity "smoked it"


----------



## g-man

^ keep an eye on it since it might need a follow up application.


----------



## Wolverine

Alright boys. I have a few spots of this in my lawn. Color is dark green. Stolons present. Pulls up in clumps.


----------



## LawnNerd

jaygrizzle said:


> Any ideas on what this is?


Congratulations. You don't actually have what most (me included) a weed, you have the good ol' Bluegrass of Kentucky.


----------



## pennstater2005

Wolverine said:


> Alright boys. I have a few spots of this in my lawn. Color is dark green. Stolons present. Pulls up in clumps.


@Wolverine Moved this into the weed ID thread.

Almost looks like a turf grass to my eyes.


----------



## jaygrizzle

LawnNerd said:


> jaygrizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You don't actually have what most (me included) a weed, you have the good ol' Bluegrass of Kentucky.
Click to expand...

Nice. I was just making sure it wasn't Poa. The more I thought about it though, it was a lot darker green than the Poa I had earlier in the year and I had also heard that Poa doesn't survive in the heat of the summer. We had gotten some rain so it had just grown pretty tall and for some reason I just had a bad feeling that it may be a type of weed.

How confident are you that it is KBG? I did a spring seed of Scotts tall fescue in that area so I wonder if maybe it is just young TTTF? I really don't care either way if it is TTTF or KBG but I would just be curious how I would have got KBG there.


----------



## LawnNerd

jaygrizzle said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaygrizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You don't actually have what most (me included) a weed, you have the good ol' Bluegrass of Kentucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice. I was just making sure it wasn't Poa. The more I thought about it though, it was a lot darker green than the Poa I had earlier in the year and I had also heard that Poa doesn't survive in the heat of the summer. We had gotten some rain so it had just grown pretty tall and for some reason I just had a bad feeling that it may be a type of weed.
> 
> How confident are you that it is KBG? I did a spring seed of Scotts tall fescue in that area so I wonder if maybe it is just young TTTF? I really don't care either way if it is TTTF or KBG but I would just be curious how I would have got KBG there.
Click to expand...

Well, you do have Poa. You have Poa Pratensis. Not Poa Annua. (but they are cousins...)

I'm 100% confident. Even the youngest TTTF doesn't have folded vernation and it never will. How confident are you that the Scotts seed you used didn't have KBG seed in it. Listed as KBG or not listed as KBG but maybe "Other Crop"?


----------



## jaygrizzle

LawnNerd said:


> jaygrizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You don't actually have what most (me included) a weed, you have the good ol' Bluegrass of Kentucky.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I was just making sure it wasn't Poa. The more I thought about it though, it was a lot darker green than the Poa I had earlier in the year and I had also heard that Poa doesn't survive in the heat of the summer. We had gotten some rain so it had just grown pretty tall and for some reason I just had a bad feeling that it may be a type of weed.
> 
> How confident are you that it is KBG? I did a spring seed of Scotts tall fescue in that area so I wonder if maybe it is just young TTTF? I really don't care either way if it is TTTF or KBG but I would just be curious how I would have got KBG there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you do have Poa. You have Poa Pratensis. Not Poa Annua. (but they are cousins...)
> 
> I'm 100% confident. Even the youngest TTTF doesn't have folded vernation and it never will. How confident are you that the Scotts seed you used didn't have KBG seed in it. Listed as KBG or not listed as KBG but maybe "Other Crop"?
Click to expand...

Haha I wasn't aware that KBG is Poa Pratensis, but yes I am totally fine with KBG but not Poa Annua. I bought the Scotts Tall Fescue Mix from Lowes so there would have definitely been some other crop. Unfortunately I had not found this forum yet when I bought and overseeding this spring! For this falls overseed I have sourced some seed from the Hogan Company and I'm a lot more knowledgeable than a few months ago. TLF for the win. Thank you for your help identifying that as KBG. I may now just skip overseeding that area all together and just feed with N this fall.


----------



## Mozart

Edit: Got a positive ID from a pro as Poa Annua (great news! Not Poa Trivialis!)

Leaving the pictures here as it may help someone else in the future.

Key traits used to ID:

Boat shaped tip
No auricles
Wrinkles in mature blades
Prominent mid rib
Membranous ligule
Folded vernation
Color (yuck!)
No stolons found

Hope this helps!


----------



## Wolverine

pennstater2005 said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright boys. I have a few spots of this in my lawn. Color is dark green. Stolons present. Pulls up in clumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolverine Moved this into the weed ID thread.
> 
> Almost looks like a turf grass to my eyes.
Click to expand...

It has stolons though. It's starting to die at the moment. Color is dark like my KBG leaving me to believe it's not poa T. What other desirable cool season grass has stolons? Im stumped


----------



## Belgianbillie

Wolverine said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright boys. I have a few spots of this in my lawn. Color is dark green. Stolons present. Pulls up in clumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolverine Moved this into the weed ID thread.
> 
> Almost looks like a turf grass to my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has stolons though. It's starting to die at the moment. Color is dark like my KBG leaving me to believe it's not poa T. What other desirable cool season grass has stolons? Im stumped
Click to expand...

I have the same grass. I always think its POA T but its not lime green..., but it is dying off in summer... maybe creeping bentgrass or some kind of red fescue?


----------



## Mozart

Wolverine said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright boys. I have a few spots of this in my lawn. Color is dark green. Stolons present. Pulls up in clumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolverine Moved this into the weed ID thread.
> 
> Almost looks like a turf grass to my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has stolons though. It's starting to die at the moment. Color is dark like my KBG leaving me to believe it's not poa T. What other desirable cool season grass has stolons? Im stumped
Click to expand...

Better pictures may help to identify.

Maybe this is an improved Poa Trivialis cultivar, like Sabre III?


----------



## Michael303

I'm trying to get rid of Spurge and Purslane in my lawn. The grass (KBG) seems healthy for the most part but is a bit patchy from a rough start to the summer. I'd like to kill the Spurge and Purslane and overseed some patches here in the next month or so.

Is this doable and what product might I try? I was looking at this: https://www.domyown.com/way-max-turf-and-ornamental-broadleaf-herbicide-p-9853.html

Edit: It looks like the first product I linked doesn't handle Purslane but Dismiss and Dimensions do.


----------



## gene_stl

That stuff will probably work fine. I would add a little triclopyr too. 32 oz per acre.


----------



## Michael303

Thanks.


----------



## pennstater2005

Wolverine said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright boys. I have a few spots of this in my lawn. Color is dark green. Stolons present. Pulls up in clumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolverine Moved this into the weed ID thread.
> 
> Almost looks like a turf grass to my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has stolons though. It's starting to die at the moment. Color is dark like my KBG leaving me to believe it's not poa T. What other desirable cool season grass has stolons? Im stumped
Click to expand...

Can you get a close up of the leaf? Stoliferous grasses in cool season varieties are almost always invasive.


----------



## outdoorsmen

So i took a few more pics. The blades are smooth and soft. It grows faster and taller then the rest and is lighter in color....who am i? Im not having much luck painting it with roundup.


----------



## pennstater2005

@outdoorsmen I merged this into the weed ID thread :thumbup: Did that pull up easily?


----------



## outdoorsmen

Thanks. Yes it did. It seems to be growing in small groups like this all over my back yard.


----------



## LawnNerd

@outdoorsmen tdoorsman

It's broomsedge or orchardgrass. Can't quite see enough to make a definitive call. In cool season orchard grass is glyphosate only. 
Not familiar with how to kill broomsedge.


----------



## Robberthoffman

Hello everyone,

I'm not good in weed identification. 
Can someone help me with Identifying this kind of grass/weed.


----------



## Alex1389

I battled poa T this spring by nuking a bunch of areas throughout the yard. It's been about 2 straight weeks of on and off rain here, and I guess it's looking like Poa T is making a strong comeback. Can I get a positive ID on this?


----------



## Wolverine

pennstater2005 said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolverine Moved this into the weed ID thread.
> 
> Almost looks like a turf grass to my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> It has stolons though. It's starting to die at the moment. Color is dark like my KBG leaving me to believe it's not poa T. What other desirable cool season grass has stolons? Im stumped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you get a close up of the leaf? Stoliferous grasses in cool season varieties are almost always invasive.
Click to expand...

I am finding more and more of these patches in my lawn. Blanket spray of tenacity confirmed that, grass has stolons, heavier infestation in the shade, leaves are shiny on the back, it screams poa t. I bought a shade mix a couple of years ago that had probably an improved poa t that has a darker color, which in the summer I didn't notice it other than it laying down. Then the heat came and it died. Whatever the case I have decided to nuke the lawn starting in April so I can kill it when it is active. Then a summer of fallowing and killing. August 1 Bewitched monostand goes down. I will have tenacity and certainty on standby Incase it rears it's ugly head again.


----------



## Wolverine

Alex1389 said:


> I battled poa T this spring by nuking a bunch of areas throughout the yard. It's been about 2 straight weeks of on and off rain here, and I guess it's looking like Poa T is making a strong comeback. Can I get a positive ID on this?


Stolons are a dead give away. To my knowledge only bentgrass and poa t spread this way. Mid rib in the leave, shiny on the backside of the leave, grows faster than other cool season grasses.


----------



## Jdaniel611

Ok need help with this one. It looks like something of the creeping grass type. 2-4,D doesn't touch it. However it's taking over my lawn.


----------



## Mozart

I believe this is bentgrass (veined blades) but would appreciate a positive ID:


----------



## g-man

@Mozart hmm are you sure it is not Bermuda? Right @b0nk3rs ?


----------



## LawnNerd

@Mozart @g-man

Did someone page me? Possible Devilweed? Lol.

Mozart, that's not the infamous island devil.


----------



## Mozart

LawnNerd said:


> @Mozart @g-man
> 
> Did someone page me? Possible Devilweed? Lol.
> 
> Mozart, that's not the infamous island devil.


Thanks! That's good news, I think 

Hope it's not something worse!


----------



## g-man

It is not Bermuda. I gave B0nk3rs a good scare yesterday. I'm not sure what it is. I dont see the ligule from bentgrass.


----------



## Mozart

g-man said:


> It is not Bermuda. I gave B0nk3rs a good scare yesterday. I'm not sure what it is. I dont see the ligule from bentgrass.


Hmm maybe Nimblewill then? I will look closer for the ligule


----------



## LawnNerd

Mozart said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mozart @g-man
> 
> Did someone page me? Possible Devilweed? Lol.
> 
> Mozart, that's not the infamous island devil.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! That's good news, I think
> 
> Hope it's not something worse!
Click to expand...

Nothing is worse than that one


----------



## Mozart

LawnNerd said:


> Mozart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mozart @g-man
> 
> Did someone page me? Possible Devilweed? Lol.
> 
> Mozart, that's not the infamous island devil.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! That's good news, I think
> 
> Hope it's not something worse!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing is worse than that one
Click to expand...

I thought Zoysia is worse? Father of :evil: ?


----------



## IctLawnRookie

I have a weed I can't seem to find anywhere, even local extension office wasn't sure what it is. Hopefully someone here has seen it. It pulls up fairly easy, and I haven't seen any flower on it.


----------



## b0nk3rs

@IctLawnRookie

I think my neighbor has something similar to this and I have always thought it was a strange looking weed. I will try and grab a pic if we go on a walk tonight.


----------



## Powhatan

Almost looks like a Carolina Cranesbill
Geranium.


----------



## tnbrews

Any ideas? Would it be a ground ivy of some sort? This is the only thing so far to survive the AS/glypho/fusilade II/CCO cocktail I put down over the past weekend.


----------



## alpine0000

Hey guys... My neighbors lawn is a complete salad bar of broadleaf weeds, crabgrass, bermudagrass, and dandelions. There is one area of his lawn that is close to my lawn that I walked by today and couldn't tell for sure what kind of grassy weed it was.

I'm not the greatest at identifying, but as far as I can tell it's not orchardgrass, crabgrass, barnyard grass, goosegrass, quackgrass, or johnsongrass.

I was thinking that maybe it's witchgrass or dallisgrass? Those are my best two guesses, but I couldn't tell for sure which it was. Purely just for fun because it's bothering me today that I couldn't figure it out...

Here's a pic (that has a few different types of weeds in it). Actually the more I look at this pic, I should've taken a pic in the back area where it's more prevalent. This actually looks like it can be crabgrass maybe, but the area in his back lawn is def not. I'll have to get another pic maybe:


----------



## alpine0000

IctLawnRookie said:


> I have a weed I can't seem to find anywhere, even local extension office wasn't sure what it is. Hopefully someone here has seen it. It pulls up fairly easy, and I haven't seen any flower on it.


That looks like it could maybe be Low Cudweed Habit?

https://www.minnesotawildflowers.info/flower/low-cudweed


----------



## g-man

Alpine, that looks like paspalum but I'm horrible at this.


----------



## alpine0000

g-man said:


> Alpine, that looks like paspalum but I'm horrible at this.


I was thinking the same thing. Paspalum (AKA dallisgrass) or possibly witchgrass. Probably dallisgrass though. Thanks!


----------



## tnbrews

tnbrews said:


> Any ideas? Would it be a ground ivy of some sort? This is the only thing so far to survive the AS/glypho/fusilade II/CCO cocktail I put down over the past weekend.


Would this be wild violet? I know the pic isn't the best. Will get a better one.


----------



## LawnNerd

tnbrews said:


> Any ideas? Would it be a ground ivy of some sort? This is the only thing so far to survive the AS/glypho/fusilade II/CCO cocktail I put down over the past weekend.


Yes, wild violet. Cco is the way to go, however! It has a waxy "coat" to the leaves in the summer. Basically repels anything sprayed on it. Wait till fall when its coating is lessened. Amd surfactant is an absolute must!


----------



## LawnNerd

alpine0000 said:


> Hey guys... My neighbors lawn is a complete salad bar of broadleaf weeds, crabgrass, bermudagrass, and dandelions. There is one area of his lawn that is close to my lawn that I walked by today and couldn't tell for sure what kind of grassy weed it was.
> 
> I'm not the greatest at identifying, but as far as I can tell it's not orchardgrass, crabgrass, barnyard grass, goosegrass, quackgrass, or johnsongrass.
> 
> I was thinking that maybe it's witchgrass or dallisgrass? Those are my best two guesses, but I couldn't tell for sure which it was. Purely just for fun because it's bothering me today that I couldn't figure it out...
> 
> Here's a pic (that has a few different types of weeds in it). Actually the more I look at this pic, I should've taken a pic in the back area where it's more prevalent. This actually looks like it can be crabgrass maybe, but the area in his back lawn is def not. I'll have to get another pic maybe:


That's regular old crabgrass. Identified via the seed heads.

Upload that other weed and i can check it out. Just mention me here so i don't miss it.


----------



## tnbrews

LawnNerd said:


> tnbrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Would it be a ground ivy of some sort? This is the only thing so far to survive the AS/glypho/fusilade II/CCO cocktail I put down over the past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, wild violet. Cco is the way to go, however! It has a waxy "coat" to the leaves in the summer. Basically repels anything sprayed on it. Wait till fall when its coating is lessened. Amd surfactant is an absolute must!
Click to expand...

Thanks, @LawnNerd!


----------



## iowa jim

tnbrews said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnbrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Would it be a ground ivy of some sort? This is the only thing so far to survive the AS/glypho/fusilade II/CCO cocktail I put down over the past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, wild violet. Cco is the way to go, however! It has a waxy "coat" to the leaves in the summer. Basically repels anything sprayed on it. Wait till fall when its coating is lessened. Amd surfactant is an absolute must!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, @LawnNerd!
Click to expand...

I had a yard that was full of it and used the weed b gone cco and speed zone. It took two treatments at 10 days apart , but did a great job. I used a hose end sprayer to apply it, with only about one quarter of the mix being the speed zone. A word of caution is that i did this in the spring, not sure how it would do in the summer or fall.


----------



## XiolaOne

Have a good chunk of this stuff and it's very dense and low to the ground. Will impact my overseeding if I don't get rid of it

Some kind of ivy or clover?


----------



## XiolaOne

Also, is this dallisgrass?


----------



## LawnNerd

XiolaOne said:


> Also, is this dallisgrass?


Looks like JohnsonGrass.

See that your TTTF. Fusilade is labeled to knock out Johnsongrass.


----------



## LawnNerd

XiolaOne said:


> Have a good chunk of this stuff and it's very dense and low to the ground. Will impact my overseeding if I don't get rid of it
> 
> Some kind of ivy or clover?


It looks like something Weed-B-Gone CCO should take out. For a big kick in it's pants, T-Zone.


----------



## XiolaOne

I hit it with Speed Zone Thursday so maybe it's just slow reacting. I'll keep an eye on it



LawnNerd said:


> XiolaOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good chunk of this stuff and it's very dense and low to the ground. Will impact my overseeding if I don't get rid of it
> 
> Some kind of ivy or clover?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like something Weed-B-Gone CCO should take out. For a big kick in it's pants, T-Zone.
Click to expand...


----------



## jessehurlburt

Found some of this along my driveway and am curious what it is. I hand pulled them, but I am seeing some pop up in my overseeded area as well and will need to knock it out once the grass is established.


----------



## Mozart

jessehurlburt said:


> Found some of this along my driveway and am curious what it is. I hand pulled them, but I am seeing some pop up in my overseeded area as well and will need to knock it out once the grass is established.


Looks like a type of spurge to me. Weed B Gone CCO should take care of it :thumbup:


----------



## tnbrews

iowa jim said:


> tnbrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, wild violet. Cco is the way to go, however! It has a waxy "coat" to the leaves in the summer. Basically repels anything sprayed on it. Wait till fall when its coating is lessened. Amd surfactant is an absolute must!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, @LawnNerd!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a yard that was full of it and used the weed b gone cco and speed zone. It took two treatments at 10 days apart , but did a great job. I used a hose end sprayer to apply it, with only about one quarter of the mix being the speed zone. A word of caution is that i did this in the spring, not sure how it would do in the summer or fall.
Click to expand...

So it has started to wither. I am putting down another AS/NIS/glypho app and will spike it again with CCO. Good to know if a bit survives, it can be knocked out though. :thumbup:


----------



## Mozart

ID'd as Brome grass


----------



## Mozart

Edit: leaving this here as it may be helpful.

Despite the detached auricles this is tall fescue. Only saw this in a few individual plants.


----------



## Nick

Big and nasty

Apologies if this ugly guy has already been identified in this thread. I have looked through nearly all the pages, though I can't say I completely combed through all 27.

These have been present from fairly early on since I hydroseeded my lawn. *Hydroseed went down on April 27th. For the most part, I've resisted the urge to rip them out, as it's apparent how much damage it would do to the young seed and root systems. I mentioned in my newbie post, that according to an employee with the hydroseed company, who has been out for one granular weed treatment; that their weed killer wouldn't touch this stuff. It's very stout, with what I wold call some fairly broad leaves and a helluva root ball. Some of the bigger ones I've pulled out, have a root ball thats nearly the size of a golf ball. And of course, it brings a lot of dirt up with it.

If I need to exercise more patience and wait for the grass to (hopefully) choke it out, please feel free to tell me. But good hell, are they ugly. And I have A LOT of them.





Appreciate any advice.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Crab or goose. Can't tell if that's white or purple on the stems.


----------



## JQuinn

Hoping for some guidance on what this is, and best way to get rid of it?

It's in a few patches around the yard, but seems to be spreading the past few weeks. Pulls up very easily...


----------



## gopher

I feel embarrassed posting this question, but I have browsed through hundreds of photos of Poa annua and crabgrass, and I still can't tell the difference. Below is a photo of the weed in question. Up until I joined this forum, I thought all of this was just crabgrass, but now I'm thinking Poa? It lays flat, and snakes its way through the lawn, but I lifted it up for this picture. If it is indeed Poa, then the granular prodiamine I just bought will go down this weekend at half rate. If it is crabgrass, I will wait until spring for a full dose of prodiamine.


----------



## pennstater2005

@gopher I merged this into the weed ID thread. And that looks like crabgrass to me. I see multiple tillers in there. Kill it! Definitely not poa annua.


----------



## gopher

Thanks @pennstater2005 !


----------



## LawnNerd

Nick said:


> Big and nasty
> 
> Apologies if this ugly guy has already been identified in this thread. I have looked through nearly all the pages, though I can't say I completely combed through all 27.
> 
> These have been present from fairly early on since I hydroseeded my lawn. *Hydroseed went down on April 27th. For the most part, I've resisted the urge to rip them out, as it's apparent how much damage it would do to the young seed and root systems. I mentioned in my newbie post, that according to an employee with the hydroseed company, who has been out for one granular weed treatment; that their weed killer wouldn't touch this stuff. It's very stout, with what I wold call some fairly broad leaves and a helluva root ball. Some of the bigger ones I've pulled out, have a root ball thats nearly the size of a golf ball. And of course, it brings a lot of dirt up with it.
> 
> If I need to exercise more patience and wait for the grass to (hopefully) choke it out, please feel free to tell me. But good hell, are they ugly. And I have A LOT of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate any advice.


I'm gonna go with Johnson grass or a Paspalum of some sort, possible Dalisgrass.

I think either way, get some glyphosate on them, and let the kbg spread and fill the holes.

I say glyphosate because both of those weeds have rhizomes, so if you pull, you run the risk of not getting all the roots, and the plant will return.


----------



## LawnNerd

gopher said:


> I feel embarrassed posting this question, but I have browsed through hundreds of photos of Poa annua and crabgrass, and I still can't tell the difference. Below is a photo of the weed in question. Up until I joined this forum, I thought all of this was just crabgrass, but now I'm thinking Poa? It lays flat, and snakes its way through the lawn, but I lifted it up for this picture. If it is indeed Poa, then the granular prodiamine I just bought will go down this weekend at half rate. If it is crabgrass, I will wait until spring for a full dose of prodiamine.


Crabs.


----------



## LawnNerd

JQuinn said:


> Hoping for some guidance on what this is, and best way to get rid of it?
> 
> It's in a few patches around the yard, but seems to be spreading the past few weeks. Pulls up very easily...


Nimblewill. Tenacity will kill it. Get cracking on that as the Nimblewill will go dormant in the fall. You'll need to spray twice 14 days apart.

Pulling is of no use. It'll regenerate from rhizomes.


----------



## LawnNerd

Mozart said:


> Edit: leaving this here as it may be helpful.
> 
> Despite the detached auricles this is tall fescue. Only saw this in a few individual plants.


That's quack bro. Not fescue.


----------



## Mozart

LawnNerd said:


> Mozart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: leaving this here as it may be helpful.
> 
> Despite the detached auricles this is tall fescue. Only saw this in a few individual plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's quack bro. Not fescue.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback. I thought quack at first too but am hopeful it's tall fescue. The auricles were hairy and not hugging the stem but they were detached from the stem. The leaf blade is not the same shape as quack that I've seen online and the color also seems atypical for quack. It was growing laterally, not upright (wasn't taller than surrounding turf).


----------



## LawnNerd

Growth Characteristics like color and how upright / laying down they do are subjective to macro conditions and micro conditions. Look how the auricle is almost like a curly cue at the end, No fescue will ever have that long of an auricle or any period. They don't need to be attached, they just need to be present. The dead ringer give away is the rhizome coming out in the picture with the blue trash can lid.


----------



## Mozart

LawnNerd said:


> Growth Characteristics like color and how upright / laying down they do are subjective to macro conditions and micro conditions. Look how the auricle is almost like a curly cue at the end, No fescue will ever have that long of an auricle or any period. They don't need to be attached, they just need to be present. The dead ringer give away is the rhizome coming out in the picture with the blue trash can lid.


Thanks @LawnNerd.

Here is a picture showing the orientation of the plant as I found it in my yard. The black line is the soil line, the red circles area was vertical growth - is that the rhizome you are talking about? Could this just be bunch type growth habit?

Or is the white root in the blue circles area the rhizome you saw (baby rhizome)?

I really appreciate your help here!

Two links:
http://ipm.ucanr.edu/TOOLS/TURF/TURFSPECIES/tallfesc.html

https://sites.evergreen.edu/grazing/wp-content/uploads/sites/66/2015/03/Vegetative-Key-Hill.pdf

Both these links show hairy auricles that are partly detached but I do agree not as long and slender as my pic. I'm not saying it isn't quack but really want to be sure of the ID. It looks a lot like the tall fescue in my yard. Any Easy way to tell the difference (would one light up to tenacity for example)?


----------



## LawnNerd

Lol, yea that's just it, quack does resemble KY31 tall fescue AND Annual Rygrass. Rye and quack are really hard to distinguish, but... Rye dies in the summer, Quack and fescue are perennial.

Side Note: That link to Evergreen.edu list fescue as having an clawlike auricle.


> Auricles: Hairy - Clawlike/clasping


However, NCState States


> Auricle Type	rudimentary	non-clasping, small, short, hairs on edges


two completely different definitions. MSU mentions Auricles are "present", but no real description. Gee thanks guys...

Back to the topic at hand. After seeing that auricle was possible a bad way to ID since some publications can't agree, i looked at the collar. And Mozart, I'll eat my shorts, that's tall fescue. I appologize for jumping to a conclusion and thanks for keeping me honest. I pulled this from the earlier set of picture. 

What you have in your hand has a divided collar, while quack has a broad continuous collar. Fescue has a diveded collar. See the lighter band on the underside of the leaf? See how it stops and does not cross the Mid Rib, that's the collar. and that's tall fescue.

Atleast now you can pull the grass without fear of it returning.


----------



## Mozart

LawnNerd said:


> Lol, yea that's just it, quack does resemble KY31 tall fescue AND Annual Rygrass. Rye and quack are really hard to distinguish, but... Rye dies in the summer, Quack and fescue are perennial.
> 
> Side Note: That link to Evergreen.edu list fescue as having an clawlike auricle.
> 
> 
> 
> Auricles: Hairy - Clawlike/clasping
> 
> 
> 
> However, NCState States
> 
> 
> 
> Auricle Type	rudimentary	non-clasping, small, short, hairs on edges
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> two completely different definitions. MSU mentions Auricles are "present", but no real description. Gee thanks guys...
> 
> Back to the topic at hand. After seeing that auricle was possible a bad way to ID since some publications can't agree, i looked at the collar. And Mozart, I'll eat my shorts, that's tall fescue. I appologize for jumping to a conclusion and thanks for keeping me honest. I pulled this from the earlier set of picture.
> 
> What you have in your hand has a divided collar, while quack has a broad continuous collar. Fescue has a diveded collar. See the lighter band on the underside of the leaf? See how it stops and does not cross the Mid Rib, that's the collar. and that's tall fescue.
> 
> Atleast now you can pull the grass without fear of it returning.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the detailed explanation! I wonder if the auricles get longer with age or if there is just a degree of variance in auricles size.

Took me a while to understand the continuous vs. divided collar but I think I get it! The tall fescue dark ridge "dips down" like a Mazda logo where annual rye/quack would be more of a straight line across the back of the leaf. Is that right?

I have been worried about quack since moving in! Hopefully I don't have it in my yard. K31 while not as bad as quack is still annoying. I will continue to pull clumps as time permits


----------



## LawnNerd

Mozart said:


> Took me a while to understand the continuous vs. divided collar but I think I get it! The tall fescue dark ridge "dips down" like a Mazda logo where annual rye/quack would be more of a straight line across the back of the leaf. Is that right?


Yep, You're spot on!


----------



## JQuinn

LawnNerd said:


> Nimblewill. Tenacity will kill it. Get cracking on that as the Nimblewill will go dormant in the fall. You'll need to spray twice 14 days apart.
> 
> Pulling is of no use. It'll regenerate from rhizomes.


Thanks @LawnNerd ! I've ordered some Tenacity + Surfactant and will give it a try. We are still in low-90's daytime temps here, so possibly a bit away from true "Fall" weather; so still some time to hit it twice in 14 days.

I should also plan to hit it in early spring (twice in 14 days also)?


----------



## LawnNerd

You can spray now, just don't do it middle of the day when it's above 85. Spraying in the evening once the sun starts to go down and the heat of the day is done.

You don't want to wait till fall idealy. Once fall comes the Nimblewill will begin to slow it's growth and prepare for winter dormancy. If it's slowing it's growth, the Tenacity will not work as effectively.

You'll probably want to be on stand bye for the spring as well incase you don't get a total kill, but more likely more will come up that you didn't see before. It hides well, and i still occasionally find some.


----------



## Mozart

Hey @LawnNerd since you have experience with nimblewill what should my expectations be for late spring/early summer 2019 treatment? Is it possible to get a total kill with repeat Tenacity applications during that time of year? How many would I need, 2 or more?

I'm not going to kill it now because of my seeding/overseeding project. Trying to plan ahead. Thanks!


----------



## LawnNerd

Mozart said:


> Hey @LawnNerd since you have experience with nimblewill what should my expectations be for late spring/early summer 2019 treatment? Is it possible to get a total kill with repeat Tenacity applications during that time of year? How many would I need, 2 or more?
> 
> I'm not going to kill it now because of my seeding/overseeding project. Trying to plan ahead. Thanks!


Should see great success, as long as the nimblewill is greened up. 2 apps knocks most of it down, but certain things like drought and such can have an effect on the efficacy.


----------



## petrus

Hi ... new to this forum. I live in CT and am trying to identify a weed that is taking over my yard. doesn't seem to be crab-grass. spreads like clover in a way. green tops, brown stalks. mowing the tops off browns yard. doesn't appear until late June. seems to thrive in moist areas of yard. will attach pics. any help/advice on getting rid of it appreciated!


----------



## freightguy

So I have a real pain in the arse weed in my lawn. Garlic Mustard. From what I've read it's invasive and damn near impossible to get rid of. I've been spraying the new borns about every 3 weeks with some 2-4d and last time I used the RU quick pro. But now of course I have dead spots.

Looking for recommendations if you've ever dealt with this weed. I had the adult ones back behind my fence and I'm assuming I dragged some of their seeds Into my yard as I dump leaf clippings and grass behind fence. I did wipe out all the adults earlier this year. However, now I battle the babys.

Let me know in if you have fought this battle and what you did to combat it.

Thanks.


----------



## j4c11

Oh man I thought this was in the outdoor living/grilling thread.


----------



## pennstater2005

@freightguy I merged this here into the weed ID thread.

Welcome to TLF!!

Weed B Gon will take it out as it's a broadleaf weed. Watch daytime temps when spraying...read the label.


----------



## freightguy

pennstater2005 said:


> @freightguy I merged this here into the weed ID thread.
> 
> Welcome to TLF!!


Thanks. I did a search on the forum before posting and it came up with nothing. Actually haven't even really see anything online about this weed except pulling the weed as a baby and bagging the plant. That's alot of work!!


----------



## pennstater2005

freightguy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @freightguy I merged this here into the weed ID thread.
> 
> Welcome to TLF!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I did a search on the forum before posting and it came up with nothing. Actually haven't even really see anything online about this weed except pulling the weed as a baby and bagging the plant. That's alot of work!!
Click to expand...

I edited my above post to include a solution.


----------



## freightguy

pennstater2005 said:


> freightguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @freightguy I merged this here into the weed ID thread.
> 
> Welcome to TLF!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I did a search on the forum before posting and it came up with nothing. Actually haven't even really see anything online about this weed except pulling the weed as a baby and bagging the plant. That's alot of work!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I edited my above post to include a solution.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'll give it a go when it cools off!!👍


----------



## pennstater2005

freightguy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freightguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I did a search on the forum before posting and it came up with nothing. Actually haven't even really see anything online about this weed except pulling the weed as a baby and bagging the plant. That's alot of work!!
> 
> 
> 
> I edited my above post to include a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I'll give it a go when it cools off!!👍
Click to expand...

You're welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## bandwgn09

For most of this summer I have slowly watched crabgrass pop up and spread throughout my lawn. I tried to pull out the crabgrass as I saw it come in but there is simply too much to keep up with that. The Round Up grab grass killer doesn't work and most products say to not use when the daytime temperatures are above 90*. Well, it hasn't been below 90 for longer than 1 day since June, and it probably won't get below 90 for more than a day until mid October (southern california). Is there anything I can do do stop the spread of this weed?
Thank you.


----------



## Mozart

What is this weed? Stoloniferous growth habit, sensitive to Tenacity. Interesting that the tenacity effect seems to be spreading (I think I only hit the edge of the cluster).

This is along my property line (neighbor has a weed filled lawn) and I want to stop it before it spreads deeper into my property.

Is this nimblewill?


----------



## JQuinn

Mozart said:


> What is this weed? Stoloniferous growth habit, sensitive to Tenacity. Interesting that the tenacity effect seems to be spreading (I think I only hit the edge of the cluster).
> 
> This is along my property line (neighbor has a weed filled lawn) and I want to stop it before it spreads deeper into my property.
> 
> Is this nimblewill?


I'm still _very_ new to this, but I would agree with your initial thought - it appears to be nimblewill. Looks very similar to what I've posted (and later identified as nimblewill) >> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=605&start=520#p95368

I would think the whiting from Tenacity is also a confirmation, as that has been prescribed to take out nimblewill.


----------



## pennstater2005

petrus said:


> Hi ... new to this forum. I live in CT and am trying to identify a weed that is taking over my yard. doesn't seem to be crab-grass. spreads like clover in a way. green tops, brown stalks. mowing the tops off browns yard. doesn't appear until late June. seems to thrive in moist areas of yard. will attach pics. any help/advice on getting rid of it appreciated!


Welcome to TLF! I merged this into the weed ID thread. Looks like Japanese stiltgrass to me.


----------



## Mozart

Is this what Poa Trivialis looks like?

If so, can someone explain why it's so bad and what I could do to minimize the badness?


----------



## Mozart

Hi @ken-n-nancy,
I am following your war on poa triv and wondering if you could help confirm or reject my identification of Poa Trivialis above.

Good luck with your war! I'm learning vicariously through you guys. Thanks for sharing lessons learned!


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Mozart said:


> Hi @ken-n-nancy,
> I am following your war on poa triv and wondering if you could help confirm or reject my identification of Poa Trivialis above.


OK, this is where I confess that we're horrible at grass identification from photos and similarly hopeless at determining what grass type is which after the grass has been pulled out of the soil.

The problem for me is that _poa trivialis_ (aka "rough bluegrass") is so similar to _poa pratensis_ (Kentucky bluegrass) that I have real trouble telling them apart without seeing their comparative growth habits and coloring side-by-side in my lawn.

They actually are quite closely related to one another, which is why there aren't any real good selective herbicides for eliminating _poa trivialis_ without killing or at least having a significant adverse effect upon KBG.

Accordingly, I'm not trying to avoid your question or ignore you -- it's just that I'm really no good at grass ID from pics. It *could* be _poa trivialis_ but I really don't have the knowledge or skill to make a definitive ID from the pics. Sorry!


----------



## Mozart

Thanks, I appreciate the response and congratulations on the baby grass!

I'm pretty sure this is a stolon and not rhizome. Definitely not poa Pratensis because it has a prominent ligule.

The shape of the ligule suggests Poa Trivialis or creeping bentgrass in my opinion. Not 100% sure if the tips were boat shaped or pointed, hard to tell from the pic. I think they were boat shaped 

Color isn't lime green though, so if it blends in maybe it won't be so bad...


----------



## XiolaOne

Is this crabgrass? It doesn't look like the other crabgrass in my yard but I'm thinking it mutated into a monster :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nick

LawnNerd said:


> I'm gonna go with Johnson grass or a Paspalum of some sort, possible Dalisgrass.
> 
> I think either way, get some glyphosate on them, and let the kbg spread and fill the holes.
> 
> I say glyphosate because both of those weeds have rhizomes, so if you pull, you run the risk of not getting all the roots, and the plant will return.


@LawnNerd thanks for the advice and ID. FWIW, here's another shot of em, with a better camera.


----------



## Camarojoe12

Hi all I am new to the site, and I am in search of remedy for lawn weeds. First off I am in sure of what my grass is I'm thinking it is a Kentucky blue grass. I live in Rhode Island. This is the first year I am having real issues with weeds taking over my lawn, in previous years I would rate my lawn 8-9 in the neighbor hood now I'm on the bottom. My routine in the spring in dethatch and fertilize as well as lime. Three weeks later I put down grub killer and weed control. I cut the lawn once a week on the second highest setting and always bag it. I also water on odd days for 35 min per zone. I will attach photos of my issues. Thanks in advance


----------



## Mozart

The weeds I see are:
Crabgrass, Nimblewill, Wild Violet, some type of spurge and maybe yellow nutsedge in the last picture.

The Nimblewill and yellow nutsedge can be treated with Tenacity, the crabgrass with quinclorac and the rest with weed b gon chickweed, clover and oxalis killer.


----------



## Camarojoe12

@Mozart Thanks for the prompt reply, can these products be applied at the same time? Should I be looking for a spray or pellet? Also will I be left with dead spots after the weeds are eliminated? I've never had any weeds before and the mower I have is new this season. Could that be my issue in spreading the weeds considering it's a "recycler" mower?


----------



## pennstater2005

@Camarojoe12 Welcome to TLF! I moved this to the weed ID thread :thumbup:

I agree with Mozart


----------



## N LA Hacker

XiolaOne said:


> Is this crabgrass? It doesn't look like the other crabgrass in my yard but I'm thinking it mutated into a monster :lol: :lol: :lol:


First one looks like a paspalum


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Camarojoe12 said:


> Hi all I am new to the site, and I am in search of remedy for lawn weeds. First off I am in sure of what my grass is I'm thinking it is a Kentucky blue grass. I live in Rhode Island. This is the first year I am having real issues with weeds taking over my lawn, in previous years I would rate my lawn 8-9 in the neighbor hood now I'm on the bottom. My routine in the spring in dethatch and fertilize as well as lime. Three weeks later I put down grub killer and weed control. I cut the lawn once a week on the second highest setting and always bag it. I also water on odd days for 35 min per zone. I will attach photos of my issues. Thanks in advance


Do you aerate? Overseed? Apply any more water than the 35 minutes? I didn't see you mention any of that and some of the grass looks stressed. Either way you're gonna have it back to 8-9+ status real soon - thanks for sharing


----------



## Camarojoe12

I have not aerated the lawn I was planing on it in the next few months. I only dethatched and slice seeded in the spring. The sprinklers are set to 35 min per zone. Should I up the times?also what do you mean by stressed? I am hoping to get back to the top 10 again :thumbup:


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Camarojoe12 said:


> I have not aerated the lawn I was planing on it in the next few months. I only dethatched and slice seeded in the spring. The sprinklers are set to 35 min per zone. Should I up the times?also what do you mean by stressed? I am hoping to get back to the top 10 again :thumbup:


In my opinion the grass in your third and fourth photo looked stressed either from a lack of enough water and/or excessive heat. I would try increasing the watering time and see how it responds. But the hot months, at least for me in Illinois, are coming to an end and starting to cool down. I had an issue in mid July that over watering actually helped de stress and have the grass bounce back appearing fuller and lush allowing me to also spot treat any weeds because they'd become so visible in contrast to the grass


----------



## Camarojoe12

The hot months are ending here as well. I will up the watering times and see what happens. I'm just wondering if I should still treat the weeds now or let them go dormant at treat in the spring, or both. It's been a constant battle all summer with the weeds. First was dandelions then the clover. I brought some samples of the weeds to an well know agricultural store. They sold me a 50lb bag of lock up, I applied it 2 months ago and I feel it hasn't made any difference


----------



## pennstater2005

@Camarojoe12 When daytime highs are below 90 spray weed b gon (green bottle orange cap) per the label first. It contains 2,4D and a few other AI's. You'll see the broadleaf stuff wither away. You might have to do it again in 10-14 days if anything survived. Then I would buy the weed b gon chickweed, clover, and oxalis killer (green bottle gray cap) that contains triclopyr. That will get all the stuff in the title plus more if anything is leftover after the weed b gon with 2,4D. Same thing goes as far as maybe needing a second spray.

If you have a pump sprayer get the concentrate because it's much cheaper in the long run. If you have a lot of weeds like that all over the lawn I would just blanket spray the yard. If not spot spray.

The Tenacity (mesotrione) will get the grassy weeds but it's expensive and mix rates are a little trickier.

Good luck!


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Camarojoe12 said:


> The hot months are ending here as well. I will up the watering times and see what happens. I'm just wondering if I should still treat the weeds now or let them go dormant at treat in the spring, or both. It's been a constant battle all summer with the weeds. First was dandelions then the clover. I brought some samples of the weeds to an well know agricultural store. They sold me a 50lb bag of lock up, I applied it 2 months ago and I feel it hasn't made any difference


Take suggestions from store associates with a grain of salt. I'm sure they mean well but more often than not they are suggesting to you products that you don't need and simply pointing you to what they carry. Keep us posted what happens. Curious to hear what helps remedy your situation


----------



## Ecubed

Been having this pop up lately. Any ideas?


----------



## LawnNerd

N LA Hacker said:


> XiolaOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this crabgrass? It doesn't look like the other crabgrass in my yard but I'm thinking it mutated into a monster :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First one looks like a paspalum
Click to expand...

Yep. Paspalum, Specifically Dallisgrass


----------



## LawnNerd

Ecubed said:


> Been having this pop up lately. Any ideas?


Broomsedge. I'm not sure on control off the top of my head.


----------



## LawnNerd

Mozart said:


> The weeds I see are:
> Crabgrass, Nimblewill, Wild Violet, some type of spurge and maybe yellow nutsedge in the last picture.
> 
> The Nimblewill and yellow nutsedge can be treated with Tenacity, the crabgrass with quinclorac and the rest with weed b gon chickweed, clover and oxalis killer.


@Camarojoe12 That Tenacity will get the crabgrass too. If you're already spraying Tenacity for Nimblewill, Go after the Crabgrass too.


----------



## MMoore

Hey all....

getting more into my lawn now that the move-in and back yard stuff is closing in on being complete....

I have three things I saw on my last yard inspection in a few areas of the lawn....

Exhibit A.
Very rigid stem, could not really pull with the root bulb. Lays low in the grass.









Exhibit B.
Looks like "weed" but I don't think it is. low laying. Can spot a dandelion in the back.









Exhibit C.
Looks crabgrass like. Can see another dandelion (lol).

ALSO... what is that wide blade grass in the back behind the "crabgrass" (that i am pushing down with my hands) and how do I get rid of it? there is a small patch of it that I don't remember seeing in the spring but I didn't really get into the front lawn.

















Right now, the only weed control is a Fiesta (chelated iron type) product. it did kill the active dandelion in the spring, but you can see they are still alive... they just didn't get to seed in this spring.


----------



## T-Money

I just dropped my HOC and found some of these guys. I'm having trouble identifying it. They are pretty low, and spreading through the turf.


----------



## T-Money

I'm starting to think it might be goosegrass. Am I way off?


----------



## emile

Is this Bermuda?


----------



## N LA Hacker

Large crabgrass


----------



## social port

@emile ID is such a tricky business that I can't be certain, but...
no, I don't think that is bermuda. The blades are too wide.


----------



## social port

@emile My best guess would be crabgrass, as I see N LA Hacker just suggested. I agree with that.


----------



## emile

Thanks, @social port and @N LA Hacker! I was worried as tenacity didn't seem to get rid of it. Will try straight quinclorac or just prevent with a spring PreM


----------



## g-man

Tenacity how many days ago? It could take a week to turn it white.


----------



## emile

I did two applications, 2nd was 3-4 weeks ago


----------



## g-man

ok, Crabgrass should not survive tenacity. How much did you apply? NIS?


----------



## emile

Blanket rate of .5tsp/gal/M with NIS added. Though don't have much experience spraying


----------



## Igor021988

Hey Guys Can anyone tell me whats taking over my yard??


----------



## synergy0852

@@Igor021988 That looks like Japanese Stiltgrass to me.


----------



## Igor021988

Thank You for your help


----------



## g-man

@Igor021988 I dont think it is japanese stiltgrass. The new leaf grow is not consistent with it. Are the first 2 images from the same area as the third? the third looks like crabgrass from a distance, but the first 2 dont. Try to pull one out with the roots and take pictures from isolated. Maybe someone could id it better. Regardless, it seems like you will need to apply seeds to the 3rd image area, and regular round up might be best since you could seed right after.


----------



## JQuinn

I think this might be Creeping Charlie, but would love another eye/opinion on this - and what is the best killer/suppression?

This is in small patches in the lawn, and also in various flower beds.

Some of the whiting may be from a recent Tenacity application, but it clearly didn't have a majority impact on the plant.


----------



## Mozart

JQuinn said:


> I think this might be Creeping Charlie, but would love another eye/opinion on this - and what is the best killer/suppression?
> 
> This is in small patches in the lawn, and also in various flower beds.
> 
> Some of the whiting may be from a recent Tenacity application, but it clearly didn't have a majority impact on the plant.


That looks like wild violet to me. Creeping Charlie spreads via stolons while wild violet has a bunch type growth habit.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Mozart said:


> JQuinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this might be Creeping Charlie, but would love another eye/opinion on this - and what is the best killer/suppression?
> 
> This is in small patches in the lawn, and also in various flower beds.
> 
> Some of the whiting may be from a recent Tenacity application, but it clearly didn't have a majority impact on the plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like wild violet to me. Creeping Charlie spreads via stolons while wild violet has a bunch type growth habit.
Click to expand...

I agree with the wild voilet assessment. However, just FYI, wild violet doesn't have a strictly bunch-type growth habit, but also spreads via rhizomes from mature plants.

I had a pretty serious infestation of wild violet when first starting to care about my lawn back in 2014. There's still a pretty good "seed bank" for them in my side lawn, as new plants regularly pop up in my side lawn. If you've had an infestation, you'll need to use both a post-emergent to get rid of the mature plants (two doses of triclopyr, such as Weed-b-Gon Clover, Chickweed, Clover, and Oxalis, applied 10-14 days apart works well), and then a pre-emergent in the spring to kill off newly-germinating plants.

Interestingly enough, though, it doesn't actually matter whether the weed is creeping charlie or wild violet, as the treatment would be the same for either of them!

Below is a pic of some of the wild violet I used to have in my lawn.


----------



## JQuinn

Thanks @Mozart and @ken-n-nancy !

I've had this wild violet issue for a few years now (some time periods were worse than others). I'll give it a few hits of triclopyr and plan for a preM in the spring. Rinse and repeat as long as it takes!


----------



## Grasshopper

Found a few growing taller than any of my kbg seedlings on reno... 
Purple at the bottom of the stem.
Any ideas?


----------



## g-man

It could be annual ryegrass.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Grasshopper said:


> Found a few growing taller than any of my kbg seedlings on reno...
> Purple at the bottom of the stem.
> Any ideas?


----------



## gm560

Really tall stuff in my reno. Appears to have gotten past the Tenacity. Is it Triv?


----------



## g-man

Looks like ryegrass


----------



## GMM

Any clue what this is? Burst through two spots in my backyard causing large holes. Unfazed by the Tenacity I threw down 14 days ago.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Not sure but nice counter top


----------



## Grasshopper

g-man said:


> It could be annual ryegrass.


I hope so Gman... 
I just saw this.... 




Hope it's not related :shock:
Gonna leave a couple in the yard and monitor closely..


----------



## Shadow4478

Is this a grsss? it's super hardy doesn't flip over when tall looks awefull lime green colour 
Grows faster then anything else triple speed


----------



## Cjames1603

So far the image has had no luck with the Virginia buttonweed


----------



## MichiganGreen




----------



## MichiganGreen

@Shadow4478 looks like we share one, the flourescent green. I have heard both quackgrass and annual rye. Both very different and eager to find out what it is.

My first picture though, is that sedge? I'm pretty certain the middle is bentgrass.


----------



## Mozart

Please pull a few samples down to the roots and post closeups.


----------



## MichiganGreen

Found it further out in the lawn, just not nearly as bright green. Shown in first picture before pulling. I should add in the spring before I knew any better i stupidl7 bought a cheap blend thathat had 20% annual rye. Could this be it instead of quack grass?


----------



## MichiganGreen

I really think this may be annual rye I put out like a dummy. This is a great video by the way to help ID. Now on to treatment options...(if you agree?)
https://youtu.be/VkjyzPfJvqI


----------



## ken-n-nancy

MichiganGreen said:


> Found it further out in the lawn, just not nearly as bright green. Shown in first picture before pulling. I should add in the spring before I knew any better i stupidl7 bought a cheap blend thathat had 20% annual rye. Could this be it instead of quack grass?


That you applied seed with annual rye in it is an important piece of information that aids in diagnosis.

In that case, that patch is small enough that I'd recommend just hand pulling the (suspected) annual ryegrass. If it was actually quackgrass, it may come back in the spring, and you can choose how you want to deal with it then. (Heck, if only 20% of it comes back, I'd just hand pull it again -- a few iterations of that, and the problem is solved.) If it's annual ryegrass, then hand pulling it now will remedy the problem permanently.

PS: I should probably note that hand-pulling an unknown isolated weed in my lawn is basically always what I do. If it keeps coming back, then I'll figure out a different strategy. However, given that hand-pulling is quick, easy, and works about 98% of the time, it's always my first go-to choice. (Well, unless it is poison ivy, in which case I don't touch it!)


----------



## MichiganGreen

ken-n-nancy said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found it further out in the lawn, just not nearly as bright green. Shown in first picture before pulling. I should add in the spring before I knew any better i stupidl7 bought a cheap blend thathat had 20% annual rye. Could this be it instead of quack grass?
> 
> 
> 
> That you applied seed with annual rye in it is an important piece of information that aids in diagnosis.
> 
> In that case, that patch is small enough that I'd recommend just hand pulling the (suspected) annual ryegrass. If it was actually quackgrass, it may come back in the spring, and you can choose how you want to deal with it then. (Heck, if only 20% of it comes back, I'd just hand pull it again -- a few iterations of that, and the problem is solved.) If it's annual ryegrass, then hand pulling it now will remedy the problem permanently.
> 
> PS: I should probably note that hand-pulling an unknown isolated weed in my lawn is basically always what I do. If it keeps coming back, then I'll figure out a different strategy. However, given that hand-pulling is quick, easy, and works about 98% of the time, it's always my first go-to choice. (Well, unless it is poison ivy, in which case I don't touch it!)
Click to expand...

I'm not going to jinx it but if it is indeed annual rye I should be a happy man, no? Especially vs quack, since I am seeing it further out in the lawn. To your point on pulling, it was an absolute bear to get the roots. Am I ok to let it finish the season and keep an eye on it next year for coming back?
I tried painting some of it in with roundup and there was some good turf I got at the same time im sure, but if this means I dont have to spray whole areas I'll be very happy.


----------



## g-man

I still see quack.


----------



## Grasshopper

MichiganGreen said:


> Found it further out in the lawn, just not nearly as bright green. Shown in first picture before pulling. I should add in the spring before I knew any better i stupidl7 bought a cheap blend thathat had 20% annual rye. Could this be it instead of quack grass?


You could possibly have both like I did this season.

Im with Gman... The light colour, patchiness/bunching of your initial picture indicate quack. I battled it all season and it looks just like it. I don't recommend pulling it, it'll come back worse from the rhizomes, it needs roundup.

The annual rye didn't grow in bunches and had a darker colour like your second picture.

If you can dig up some of what may be quack and find tough white rhizomes with pointed ends, that'll confirm its quack.


----------



## MichiganGreen

Grasshopper said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it further out in the lawn, just not nearly as bright green. Shown in first picture before pulling. I should add in the spring before I knew any better i stupidl7 bought a cheap blend thathat had 20% annual rye. Could this be it instead of quack grass?
> 
> 
> 
> You could possibly have both like I did this season.
> 
> Im with Gman... The light colour, patchiness/bunching of your initial picture indicate quack. I battled it all season and it looks just like it. I don't recommend pulling it, it'll come back worse from the rhizomes, it needs roundup.
> 
> The annual rye didn't grow in bunches and had a darker colour like your second picture.
> 
> If you can dig up some of what may be quack and find tough white rhizomes with pointed ends, that'll confirm its quack.
Click to expand...

Cool, thanks. I'll check for rhyzomes tomorrow on the quack!


----------



## rye425

Need help identifying this weed and should I do anything this fall.







CT lawn, did overseed 3 weeks ago (aerate/broadcast/ringer/starter/milo)
Stalker of the forum for a while. Following the LCN guide.

Thanks!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Not sure of the name of the weed, but looks like something tenacity would take care of. Would be a good idea to use tenacity being you recently overseeded.


----------



## Richie0320

Maybe a sorrel of some sort? I had the close to same leaf with a dark red on it in some places and found it to be red sorrel. I used Triclopyr on it and it smoked it, 24D didn't touch it at all.


----------



## g-man

@rye425 I moved your post here. That looks like Blackseed Plantain.


----------



## HomerGuy

Is this quack? Seems like it is taking over a few areas of my backyard.



And I'm super worried this is POA triv



EDITED to add: Sorry these photos are of such poor quality. I just looked at them on a real monitor and realized how bad they are. Will try to get better photos tonight.


----------



## malisha1

Hi guys, how do I kill this weed? It's taking over my lawn. I have sprayed it with Bayer + crabgrass weed killer(added soap to the fix) multiple times. Bayer just burns the tips but doesn't kill it.


----------



## g-man

It looks like a ground ivy. WBG CCO should work (active ingredient: triclopyr).


----------



## aug0211

Any ideas? This has been in a few patches of my KBG monostand reno. I typically pull out the bunches of it and discard.

I noticed what looks like a "nutlet" on one (in pic) but did not see any more.


----------



## malisha1

g-man said:


> It looks like a ground ivy. WBG CCO should work (active ingredient: triclopyr).


It's not ground ivy. It's deep green. I took few more pics


----------



## Lawnmower_Man

Hello,

What's the name of this weed? And how do I eliminate it?


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Lawnmower_Man said:


> What's the name of this weed? And how do I eliminate it?


That's "Creeping Charlie."

It is best controlled by two applications of triclopyr, 10-14 days apart, following label directions. An easy source of triclopyr is the Ortho Chickweed, Clover, and Oxalis Killer for lawns, available in the USA at your local big box store as was well as garden centers. The 16-oz concentrate bottle typically costs about $10 US. I have no idea about the availability in Canada. If you hurry, there's time to get those two applications down this season -- fall is a great time to eliminate Creeping Charlie.

https://www.ortho.com/en-us/products/weed-control/ortho-weed-b-gon-chickweed-clover-oxalis-killer-lawns-concentrate

If you're interested in further reading on Creeping Charlie, the University of Wisconsin Extension has a good article at https://hort.uwex.edu/articles/creeping-charlie/


----------



## Mozart

malisha1 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a ground ivy. WBG CCO should work (active ingredient: triclopyr).
> 
> 
> 
> It's not ground ivy. It's deep green. I took few more pics
Click to expand...

That looks like oxalis, same treatment as g-man suggested.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Mozart said:


> malisha1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took few more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like oxalis, same treatment as g-man suggested.
Click to expand...

Yup. That's oxalis. Exactly same treatment approach as I posted a couple posts up for creeping charlie.

Now all we need is for somebody to post a picture of some wild violet, so that we can include the same treatment approach for that, as well! 

...

Oxalis is best controlled by two applications of triclopyr, 10-14 days apart, following label directions. An easy source of triclopyr is the Ortho Chickweed, Clover, and Oxalis Killer for lawns, available in the USA at your local big box store as was well as garden centers. The 16-oz concentrate bottle typically costs about $10 US.

https://www.ortho.com/en-us/products/weed-control/ortho-weed-b-gon-chickweed-clover-oxalis-killer-lawns-concentrate


----------



## blorge

Any ideas on this guy? It mostly grows along our fence line in the open space.


----------



## malisha1

ken-n-nancy said:


> Mozart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malisha1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took few more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like oxalis, same treatment as g-man suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. That's oxalis. Exactly same treatment approach as I posted a couple posts up for creeping charlie.
> 
> Now all we need is for somebody to post a picture of some wild violet, so that we can include the same treatment approach for that, as well!
> 
> ...
> 
> Oxalis is best controlled by two applications of triclopyr, 10-14 days apart, following label directions. An easy source of triclopyr is the Ortho Chickweed, Clover, and Oxalis Killer for lawns, available in the USA at your local big box store as was well as garden centers. The 16-oz concentrate bottle typically costs about $10 US.
> 
> https://www.ortho.com/en-us/products/weed-control/ortho-weed-b-gon-chickweed-clover-oxalis-killer-lawns-concentrate
Click to expand...

Thanks I ordered it


----------



## blorge

Any ideas on these grassy looking weeds.



blorge said:


> Any ideas on this guy? It mostly grows along our fence line in the open space.


----------



## g-man

I can't ID it.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

@blorge Carpetgrass? Orchardgrass? Broomsedge? Bahiagrass? Barnyard grass?

Can you get a better pic of the vernation, auricle, ligule, and pull a whole plant to see if there are rhizomes or stolons? Any seed heads?


----------



## aug0211

Any ideas on this? If I need different photos, I can grab some to post up. I'm always really bad about taking photos 



aug0211 said:


> Any ideas? This has been in a few patches of my KBG monostand reno. I typically pull out the bunches of it and discard.
> 
> I noticed what looks like a "nutlet" on one (in pic) but did not see any more.


----------



## Mozart

aug0211 said:


> Any ideas on this? If I need different photos, I can grab some to post up. I'm always really bad about taking photos
> 
> 
> 
> aug0211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas? This has been in a few patches of my KBG monostand reno. I typically pull out the bunches of it and discard.
> 
> I noticed what looks like a "nutlet" on one (in pic) but did not see any more.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure this is tall fescue.


----------



## aug0211

Mozart said:


> aug0211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on this? If I need different photos, I can grab some to post up. I'm always really bad about taking photos
> 
> 
> 
> aug0211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas? This has been in a few patches of my KBG monostand reno. I typically pull out the bunches of it and discard.
> 
> I noticed what looks like a "nutlet" on one (in pic) but did not see any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is tall fescue.
Click to expand...

Thank you. This makes sense. It's mostly in areas near my neighbor who I'm guessing was "sharing" with his oversees last fall.


----------



## jaygrizzle

I'm trying to figure out if this is KBG or something less desirable. It is lighter green than the fescue and has a boat shape tip.


----------



## social port

I suspect that this is baby nimblewill. Anyone have other ideas? It seems a little late for this to be sprouting, but I really don't know.
Growth seems to be primarily upright. It is the same color as my 3-week old fescue.





And then there is this. I don't know what it is. It is easy to pull up. I thought it might be sedge, but I can't see a triangular shape in the stem. It grows faster than KBG and perhaps fescue. Any ideas? 
Note that the pictures are of a young plant and then one that is more developed.


----------



## g-man

What about baby Bermuda?


----------



## Scalper007

This was worse after a couple weeks of high heat during the summer. I reseeded but always wondered what happened.

I kept pulling dead wet grass and up to this day that area is still trying to recover.

It has been raining so it looks much worse right now.


----------



## g-man

@Scalper007 it doesn't look like a weed issue; maybe fungus or insects.


----------



## Mozart

I found this broad leafed plant in my Reno. Only 1 bunch and it pulled up easy....

Is this spinach?? :lol:


----------



## Joy83

Hi just overseeded my lawn and am seeing light green patches on one side of the yard. Is this the dreaded poa trivialis? Thanka :shock:


----------



## Jmpross87

Anybody know what this weed is and how to get rid of it? New home new lawn new weeds


----------



## NeVs

Is this nutsedge?


----------



## g-man

It looks like it.


----------



## g-man

@Jmpross87 that looks like Virginia bottonweed. If it is, it is a tough one to treat.

https://turf.ces.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/virginia-buttonweed/


----------



## ken-n-nancy

NeVs said:


> Is this nutsedge?


I think so.

The definitive way to identify nutsedge is the triangular stem, just above the roots and before the leaves all separate from the stem. You can feel this by rolling the stem in your fingers or by cutting a cross-section of the stem. See the photo below for a cut cross-section of the stem. (Photo from the nutsedge page at Michigan State University: https://www.canr.msu.edu/resources/yellow_nutsedge)


----------



## Jmpross87

@g-man thanks !!

Everything I am reading is making me think this is going to give me a head ache to get rid of it.


----------



## g-man

I think matt(thegrassfactor) and me discussed in older post about using tenacity and triclopyr on it. This involves spray application at a consistent rate, not something I would recommend unless you have experience with spray applications.


----------



## piotrkol

Noticed some irritating light green (yellowish) patches on my new lawn and I can't figure out what it could be. Started out in one big patch in the middle and seems to be spreading and appearing in different parts now. Grass seeded in mid September using Barenbrug's RPR (Bareuro, Barclay II, Barorlando, Barlibro, Barlicum), KBG and a tiny bit of red fescue. KBG and Fescue got washed away after a rain storm, hence the heavy overseed with RPR. The blades in question seem a little wider then the rest of the lawn.

Could this be any of those? Or is it something else? I used to have Poa and Millet before the renovation but it looks different then them. But I just can't be 100% sure about anything at the moment :|

EDIT: got some info that it could be annual ryegrass (lolium multiflorum). Fits the description.


----------



## cgeorg07

Is this the poa triv I always hear about?

I have a bunch of brown spots where these are, and the few I pulled up really took some effort and a lot of earth with it.


----------



## Powhatan

cgeorg07 said:


> Is this the poa triv I always hear about?
> 
> I have a bunch of brown spots where these are, and the few I pulled up really took some effort and a lot of earth with it.


Looks like Goosegrass to me.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

@cgeorg07 That might be goosegrass. It dies in the cold weather but all those seeds germinate in late spring. Use a pre-emergent in spring. Poa-triv looks like regular bluegrass but lighter green and it has shallow roots. So, if it's hard to pull up, that's not triv.


----------



## cgeorg07

Thank you @Suburban Jungle Life and @Powhatan !


----------



## Powhatan

Is this a White wood aster plant or type of Chickweed? If it's a white wood aster native plant I'll transplant it to a new bed area.

Looks like some flying insect (bee/ant) on the bloom.


This non-blooming bunch is a couple feet away from the blooming one.


----------



## wannabelawnguy

Hi All - newbie here. Thanks in advance! Trying to build up a sad lawn on a house we just moved into. Can you help me identify what is growing here? I think its Tall Fescue? Thanks so much.


----------



## g-man

@Powhatan it looks like an Aster. Weed or flower, it depends on your point of view.

@wannabelawnguy do you get frost or snow in your area? It looks like smooth crabgrass, but around me, it is dead.


----------



## wannabelawnguy

Thanks @g-man

Seattle area. Maybe a bit of snow in december. We are just bordering on frost lately, hanging in the 40s-50s, but this hasn't been deterred. It is still growing .


----------



## social port

@Powhatan I agree with g-man. I've become quite acquainted with chickweed over the past several months, and what you present does not look like chickweed.

@wannabelawnguy sure doesn't look like tall fescue. It's a shot in the dark, but I would compare against goosegrass. Or crab, as g-man said.


----------



## Powhatan

Thanks @g-man and @social port.

Ironically I just bought some white wood aster native plant bare roots. I didn't realize some was already growing on the property.


----------



## wannabelawnguy

Thanks guys. I'll try some annual control and see what happens


----------



## fescue_fan

Hi all,

I have this weed/grass that sprout up around the same time I reseed my lawn with tall fescue. They grew 3 to 4 times faster than fescue seedling. Attach are pictues. Are they sedge or ryegrass?


----------



## g-man

It doesn't look like a sedge (triangular shape). It has the purple bottom and shine of a ryegrass. FYI, It is hard to I'd grasses from pictures.


----------



## Grass Clippins

Prior to about a week ago I had zero weeds due to the Tenacity application. Last week week I noticed some clover, then I started to see one type of grassy weed. With today's sun that grassy is growing by the hour. Most are around 3 inches tall but I found this monster towards the center of the lawn. Last year I threw out some Fescue, without Tenacity, and this weed established itself pretty quicker. Then it died once the temperature went up. Not sure what it is.


----------



## Grass Clippins

Grass Clippins said:


> Prior to about a week ago I had zero weeds due to the Tenacity application. Last week week I noticed some clover, then I started to see one type of grassy weed. With today's sun that grassy is growing by the hour. Most are around 3 inches tall but I found this monster towards the center of the lawn. Last year I threw out some Fescue, without Tenacity, and this weed established itself pretty quicker. Then it died once the temperature went up. Not sure what it is.


Is this Poa Trivialis? If so, I found this short helpful and to the point article https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/ay/ay-41-w.pdf


----------



## Powhatan

Either poa annua or foxtail is making it's presence known. Located on lawn edge.


----------



## Green

Powhatan said:


> Either pow annua or foxtail is making it's presence known. Located on lawn edge.


Definitely rely Poa annua. Notice how it looks a lot like KBG/HBG. That's the tipoff.


----------



## Green

Grass Clippins said:


> Grass Clippins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to about a week ago I had zero weeds due to the Tenacity application. Last week week I noticed some clover, then I started to see one type of grassy weed. With today's sun that grassy is growing by the hour. Most are around 3 inches tall but I found this monster towards the center of the lawn. Last year I threw out some Fescue, without Tenacity, and this weed established itself pretty quicker. Then it died once the temperature went up. Not sure what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Poa Trivialis? If so, I found this short helpful and to the point article https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/ay/ay-41-w.pdf
Click to expand...

Probably not...notice the many prominent veins. More likely ryegrass.


----------



## Green

fescue_fan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have this weed/grass that sprout up around the same time I reseed my lawn with tall fescue. They grew 3 to 4 times faster than fescue seedling. Attach are pictues. Are they sedge or ryegrass?


Also could be ryegrass, but I'm less sure than in the post above.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@Green Thank you.


----------



## fescue_fan

@Green and @g-man ..thanks


----------



## g-man

@Grass Clippins it looks like ryegrass to me too.


----------



## alpine0000

I just want to confirm that this is Poa Annua


----------



## N LA Hacker

Looks like it to me.


----------



## Legz

Do I have a case of Poa?


----------



## KHARPS

@Legz yes


----------



## ghutch

I have a Tall Fescue lawn in the transition zone with some weeds I need to take care of soon.

I've looked online quite a bit but haven't been able to ID these two weeds yet - one in the first photo and the other in the second and third photo. Can anyone shed any light on what these are?


----------



## Hoosier

Not great pictures. Initial thought was nutsedge, but was reading about poa and saw the same light color clumps in pictures of that. Any thoughts? Thanks...


----------



## Hoosier

@ghutch photos 2 and 3 look similar to what I just posted, so not sure, but wanted to see if you hit that with Tenacity? Looks like quite a bit of bleaching, but wasn't sure if that's just the picture. If you did, the fact that it's affected by this may help some of the people that know much more than me with identifying, though I think Tenacity is effective for nutsedge and poa, so may not help that much...


----------



## ghutch

@Hoosier 
I didn't hit it with Tenacity (or anything yet). I'm saving the Tenacity app for the fall when I overseed.
I've looked at a lot of weed ID sites online but still unable to definitely say what I've got...


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

I'm not great at ID but here's a stab:

@ghutch, I'm wondering if your first pic is goosegrass? It normally germinates around 65 deg soil temps. Is it that warm yet? Maybe broomsedge? 
Your 2nd-3rd pics could be orchardgrass.

@Hoosier, I'm wondering if you have orchardgrass or could be triv?


----------



## Pemt13

If there is a ribboning effect at the tip of the leaf blade, it's poa annua.


----------



## ghutch

@Suburban Jungle Life 
No, soil temps got into the mid 50's about 3 weeks ago for 3 days and then back down into the 40's until several days ago up into the low 50's.


----------



## ghutch

@Pemt13 
What does ribboning effect look like?


----------



## Budstl

@ghutch this is what he's talking about.


----------



## Pemt13

Budstl said:


> @ghutch this is what he's talking about.


That's it.


----------



## ghutch

@Budstl 
Ok, no, don't have that going on. Many thanks for the response. From another source, it looks like they may be orchardgrass and ryegrass...


----------



## bullet

I need help identifying several different types of growth in my yard. I believe this one is possibly a Hairy Bittercress?



The other one is a tree saplings and some sort of decorative grass. I'm not sure if I can post them here, or is there another thread somewhere else?


----------



## Powhatan

bullet said:


> I need help identifying several different types of growth in my yard. I believe this one is possibly a Hairy Bittercress?


Very much looks like hairy bittercress. I have several of these little weeds flowering on the lawn edge near the gravel driveway right now. I just pull them up.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

bullet said:


> The other one is a tree saplings and some sort of decorative grass. I'm not sure if I can post them here, or is there another thread somewhere else?


Post them all!


----------



## social port

@ghutch I second goosegrass for pic 1. Not certain, but that's what I would say.


----------



## ghutch

social port said:


> @ghutch I second goosegrass for pic 1. Not certain, but that's what I would say.


Thanks Social...


----------



## bullet

Thanks for your help. Before I post these I just want to say that this yard is rather embarrassing (hence why I'm here). My fiance and I just bought this house last year and finally have time to work on the yard. These are my first steps...baby steps lol.

This one looks like some sort of decorative grass. I first noticed it last summer growing on the other side of the fence, but thought nothing of it when I hosed em down with some Round Up. However, this year it decided to to spread. A lot.


It has a white white stripe down the middle of its dark green leaves.
(_sorry for the bad picture, my phone wouldn't focus and it was freakin' cold outside. If you need it I can take another one tonight._)




Pulling out the roots you can see a bundle of small bulbs. They bury themselves several inches into the ground and sometimes you have to use a hand shovel to get to them.


They're spreading but easy enough to yank out. I'm just curious what they are. If they're nothing harmful I could probably relocate them somewhere else.

These tree saplings popped up out of nowhere this winter. Before I knew it there was hundreds of them! At first I thought they were a breed of pine (_because we have several in our backyard_), but closer examination they kinda look like spruce.







I want to know what they are so I know how to *GET RID OF THEM!* Is there any easy way to remove them, or simply just by hand?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

If the first plant has a white line, it's probably star of bethlehem. Use sulfentrazone to kill it. They will keep spreading...

I'm not sure what the second one is. If it's a tree, they'll be dead when you start mowing.

It looks like you have many different kinds of weeds. I would recommend a blanket spray of sulfentrazone, 3 way, and triclopyr. Probably throw in a little AMS and some NIS. Some prodiamine would be a good idea. Your coverage looks a little sparse. Plan for a fall seeding.


----------



## Powhatan

bullet said:


> These tree saplings popped up out of nowhere this winter. Before I knew it there was hundreds of them! At first I thought they were a breed of pine (_because we have several in our backyard_), but closer examination they kinda look like spruce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know what they are so I know how to *GET RID OF THEM!* Is there any easy way to remove them, or simply just by hand?


These look more like juniper/cedar seedlings than pine/spruce. The pine seedlings come from cones and the juniper seedlings come from small berries.

Other than hand-pulling, I don't know of any selective herbicide to get rid of them. At least the pine cones you can remove from your lawn when they drop from the trees. Mowing the lawn will eventually kill the seedling from growing further.


----------



## bullet

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> If the first plant has a white line, it's probably star of bethlehem. Use sulfentrazone to kill it. They will keep spreading...
> 
> I'm not sure what the second one is. If it's a tree, they'll be dead when you start mowing.
> 
> It looks like you have many different kinds of weeds. I would recommend a blanket spray of sulfentrazone, 3 way, and triclopyr. Probably throw in a little AMS and some NIS. Some prodiamine would be a good idea. Your coverage looks a little sparse. Plan for a fall seeding.


Haha, wow, I don't know what any of that stuff is! My Dad and I aerated and seeded the yard late fall and there's some new grass growing. I know we did it too late, but I had no choice. If I can't get rid of these weeds I just might have to consider your option.



Powhatan said:


> These look more like juniper/cedar seedlings than pine/spruce. The pine seedlings come from cones and the juniper seedlings come from small berries.
> 
> Other than hand-pulling, I don't know of any selective herbicide to get rid of them. At least the pine cones you can remove from your lawn when they drop from the trees. Mowing the lawn will eventually kill the seedling from growing further.


Interesting. I think my neighbor across the street has a cedar tree. How do their seeds spread? Although, we don't get any pine cones in the front yard, everyday there are dozens of squirrels digging holes in the exact area these are growing. I'm assuming to bury food (berries)? That would make sense!

Darn squirrels :x


----------



## Powhatan

bullet said:


> Interesting. I think my neighbor across the street has a cedar tree. How do their seeds spread? Although, we don't get any pine cones in the front yard, everyday there are dozens of squirrels digging holes in the exact area these are growing. I'm assuming to bury food (berries)? That would make sense!
> 
> Darn squirrels :x


Seeds spread commonly via wind or birds.

There's a mimosa tree several 1,000 feet down the road from my house, but it's seedlings find their way to my yard every year. It's the only mimosa tree I've seen anywhere in my nearby woods.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

bullet said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the first plant has a white line, it's probably star of bethlehem. Use sulfentrazone to kill it. They will keep spreading...
> 
> I'm not sure what the second one is. If it's a tree, they'll be dead when you start mowing.
> 
> It looks like you have many different kinds of weeds. I would recommend a blanket spray of sulfentrazone, 3 way, and triclopyr. Probably throw in a little AMS and some NIS. Some prodiamine would be a good idea. Your coverage looks a little sparse. Plan for a fall seeding.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, wow, I don't know what any of that stuff is! My Dad and I aerated and seeded the yard late fall and there's some new grass growing. I know we did it too late, but I had no choice. If I can't get rid of these weeds I just might have to consider your option.
Click to expand...

Hehe. Sorry. Went from 0 - 100! Go to your local store and get "Roundup for lawns." I'm not sure if home depot or lowes has it but check their websites. It has the ingredients you need to clean things up. Probably spray once and about 3 weeks later if you need more.

Look for a pre-emergent, probably granular from the store also. I prefer without fertilizer so you can use the products separately and not be forced to put down a lot of fertilizer just to get enough pre-emergent down.

This will rid you of most of your problems. Definitely get some seed and plant seed in the early fall once the heat breaks from summer. A thick lawn will have fewer weeds and it'll look much nicer also. Before you put down anything though, best to do a soil test. Look at the link in my signature below for how to and recommendations. Optimal soil will give the grass an easier time to grow.


----------



## g-man

^ +1

Most big stores will sell something called Crabgrass preventer. If you can find it without nitrogen, great. Look at the active ingredients and try to get: dithipyor or prodiamine. Pendilinthin also works but I prefer the other two. Brands don't matter, so go with the cheapest.

For your area it should be applied soon (like in 1-2 weeks). Try to get it this weekend.


----------



## bullet

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Hehe. Sorry. Went from 0 - 100! Go to your local store and get "Roundup for lawns." I'm not sure if home depot or lowes has it but check their websites. It has the ingredients you need to clean things up. Probably spray once and about 3 weeks later if you need more.
> 
> Look for a pre-emergent, probably granular from the store also. I prefer without fertilizer so you can use the products separately and not be forced to put down a lot of fertilizer just to get enough pre-emergent down.
> 
> This will rid you of most of your problems. Definitely get some seed and plant seed in the early fall once the heat breaks from summer. A thick lawn will have fewer weeds and it'll look much nicer also. Before you put down anything though, best to do a soil test. Look at the link in my signature below for how to and recommendations. Optimal soil will give the grass an easier time to grow.


Both Home Depot and Lowe's have Round Up For Lawns. I'm assuming since my lawn is pretty much 50% covered in weeds that I should go for the concentrate instead of the wand? I still have a bottle of Round Up Ready to Use leftover from last year.

I also have a 40 lb. bag of Scotts Turf Builder Weed and Feed, but it says post-emergent. I'm having trouble narrowing down on a specific product for the pre-emergent.



g-man said:


> Most big stores will sell something called Crabgrass preventer. If you can find it without nitrogen, great. Look at the active ingredients and try to get: dithipyor or prodiamine. Pendilinthin also works but I prefer the other two. Brands don't matter, so go with the cheapest.
> 
> For your area it should be applied soon (like in 1-2 weeks). Try to get it this weekend.


I have some research to do. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

bullet said:


> Both Home Depot and Lowe's have Round Up For Lawns. I'm assuming since my lawn is pretty much 50% covered in weeds that I should go for the concentrate instead of the wand? I still have a bottle of Round Up Ready to Use leftover from last year.


Please don't use the "Roundup ready to use". It is glyphosate which kills all green plants including your grass. Use that if you only want dirt and no plants. Read the label on the front near the bottom and you'll see the active ingredients. Anything with glyphosate kills all plants.

The "Roundup for lawns" is safe for grass and kills weeds. As long as you do go too heavy handed, the grass will stay green while the weeds die off. If you use the concentrate, it'll be cheaper per application but you do need to buy a sprayer also. I would use the concentrate and measure out the right amount for your lawn. Get a sprayer and spray the whole lawn. You can keep using the sprayer in the future to apply many products to your lawn.

It is confusing since they use "Roundup" for multiple products but always check the label on the front to see the active ingredients.


----------



## g-man

Monsanto, the company that owns the round up brand came up with a brilliant strategy. Lets call two different products the same thing. One kills weeds and the other kills all, lawns and weeds. The likelihood that a homeowner will kill their lawns is low.

The "round up for lawns" is the weed product (safe on lawns if you follow the label). Getting the concentrate will save you $ since you are not paying for water. There are other similar products, like Weed b gon.

The round up ready use is glyphosate and it will kill your lawn. We use it sometimes for really tough weeds (quack grass).

Most stores will call the prem, Crabgrass Preventer. I did a quick search and the Home Depot brand Vigoro Crabgrass Preventer uses dithipyor. Brands don't matter. I have friends that like a nice lawn, but are not as lawn crazy like me. I recommend them to use a bag of this per their sqft and repeat it in 8 weeks. This gives them enough protection until august since the product is low on %.

I was typing as SJL was writing, so our answers repeat.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

bullet said:


> I also have a 40 lb. bag of Scotts Turf Builder Weed and Feed, but it says post-emergent. I'm having trouble narrowing down on a specific product for the pre-emergent.


That product has 1 weed killer but it won't solve a lot of your weed problems. The "roundup for lawns" has 4 different weed killers and will be more effective for your specific weeds.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Sorry @g-man. Beat you to the punch!!! Great info as always though!

I think Bayer bought monsanto and is dropping the monsanto name... A lot of negativity associated with the monsanto name. I wonder if Bayer will be a better steward of the previous monsanto business.


----------



## bullet

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Please don't use the "Roundup ready to use". It is glyphosate which kills all green plants including your grass. Use that if you only want dirt and no plants. Read the label on the front near the bottom and you'll see the active ingredients. Anything with glyphosate kills all plants.


I only use that stuff for the sidewalk, driveway and backyard areas I don't want anything to grow. We just bought the house last year and the previous owner left us a mess of weeds and plants growing along the fence line I had to eradicate. It served its purpose at the time.



g-man said:


> The "round up for lawns" is the weed product (safe on lawns if you follow the label). Getting the concentrate will save you $ since you are not paying for water. There are other similar products, like Weed b gon.
> 
> The round up ready use is glyphosate and it will kill your lawn. We use it sometimes for really tough weeds (quack grass).
> 
> Most stores will call the prem, Crabgrass Preventer. I did a quick search and the Home Depot brand Vigoro Crabgrass Preventer uses dithipyor. Brands don't matter. I have friends that like a nice lawn, but are not as lawn crazy like me. I recommend them to use a bag of this per their sqft and repeat it in 8 weeks. This gives them enough protection until august since the product is low on %.


I will get the Roundup For Lawn concentrate then! Thank you for the prem suggestions, however the only one available within 100 miles of my location is this one with fertilizer. I'll see if I can find another brand.

EDIT: I keep seeing Scott's Turf Builder, Halt's Crabgrass Preventer recommended.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

bullet said:


> I only use that stuff for the sidewalk, driveway and backyard areas I don't want anything to grow. We just bought the house last year and the previous owner left us a mess of weeds and plants growing along the fence line I had to eradicate. It served its purpose at the time.


 :thumbup: Great for that!


----------



## g-man

Both of those are using pendi. It works too. Don't worry too much if it has fertilizer.


----------



## bullet

bullet said:


> This one looks like some sort of decorative grass. I first noticed it last summer growing on the other side of the fence, but thought nothing of it when I hosed em down with some Round Up. However, this year it decided to to spread. A lot.
> 
> 
> It has a white white stripe down the middle of its dark green leaves.
> (_sorry for the bad picture, my phone wouldn't focus and it was freakin' cold outside. If you need it I can take another one tonight._)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling out the roots you can see a bundle of small bulbs. They bury themselves several inches into the ground and sometimes you have to use a hand shovel to get to them.
> 
> 
> They're spreading but easy enough to yank out. I'm just curious what they are. If they're nothing harmful I could probably relocate them somewhere else.


Was anybody able to ID these?

EDIT: Nevermind, this was answered in the first post of this page. My bad.

Also, after I apply the Roundup For Lawns, should I wait a specific period of time before applying the prem?


----------



## jjepeto

bullet said:


> Was anybody able to ID these?


I believe it is wild onion. It takes a few applications to kill it in my experience.

https://lee.ces.ncsu.edu/2015/02/wild-onionwild-garlic-kill-control-prevent-it-2/


----------



## bullet

jjepeto said:


> bullet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was anybody able to ID these?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is wild onion. It takes a few applications to kill it in my experience.
> 
> https://lee.ces.ncsu.edu/2015/02/wild-onionwild-garlic-kill-control-prevent-it-2/
Click to expand...

I don't know why I'm struggling to ID these. I suppose it's because I thought it was a decorative grass, hah. Here's an interesting tidbit of information from that site you linked:



> One characteristic that makes control difficult is that both have a thin, glossy leaf to which herbicides don't readily adhere. Unlike most weeds, mowing wild garlic or wild onion immediately before applying an herbicide may improve uptake. After application, do not mow for at least two weeks.


----------



## bullet

bullet said:


> jjepeto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was anybody able to ID these?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is wild onion. It takes a few applications to kill it in my experience.
> 
> https://lee.ces.ncsu.edu/2015/02/wild-onionwild-garlic-kill-control-prevent-it-2/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I don't know why I was struggling to ID these. I suppose it's because I thought it was a decorative grass, hah. Here's an interesting tidbit of information from that site you linked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One characteristic that makes control difficult is that both have a thin, glossy leaf to which herbicides don't readily adhere. Unlike most weeds, mowing wild garlic or wild onion immediately before applying a herbicide may improve uptake. After application, do not mow for at least two weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I suppose I should add that Roundup For Lawns RTU to my shopping cart as well.


----------



## jjepeto

bullet said:


> jjepeto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was anybody able to ID these?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is wild onion. It takes a few applications to kill it in my experience.
> 
> https://lee.ces.ncsu.edu/2015/02/wild-onionwild-garlic-kill-control-prevent-it-2/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I don't know why I was struggling to ID these. I suppose it's because I thought it was a decorative grass, hah. Here's an interesting tidbit of information from that site you linked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One characteristic that makes control difficult is that both have a thin, glossy leaf to which herbicides don't readily adhere. Unlike most weeds, mowing wild garlic or wild onion immediately before applying an herbicide may improve uptake. After application, do not mow for at least two weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Interesting, I've been waiting to mow because I've been spraying tons of wild onion and garlic. I hadn't read that about mowing, but it makes sense because it opens the "skin" on the leaves. I'll give it a try this weekend. On my bermuda lawn I did a blanket spray of glyphosate in early February on a warm day to kill off all the weeds while it was still dormant, and the glyphosate didn't seem to have any impact at all on the onion and garlic. I think it's hard to get any sprayer droplets to stick to the leaves. Thanks for finding that tip about mowing it before spraying.

I've had good luck with Image with sulfentrazone on the garlic, but it hasn't been great on my grass so I'm moving away from it. I spot sprayed this Weed-B-Gon product on all my weeds on Sunday, and I've noticed the onion leaves are starting to not stand upright anymore. So I think it is working, but will need multiple applications. Wild onion and garlic are listed on the labels of both products. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

bullet said:


> jjepeto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was anybody able to ID these?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is wild onion. It takes a few applications to kill it in my experience.
> 
> https://lee.ces.ncsu.edu/2015/02/wild-onionwild-garlic-kill-control-prevent-it-2/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I don't know why I was struggling to ID these. I suppose it's because I thought it was a decorative grass, hah. Here's an interesting tidbit of information from that site you linked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One characteristic that makes control difficult is that both have a thin, glossy leaf to which herbicides don't readily adhere. Unlike most weeds, mowing wild garlic or wild onion immediately before applying an herbicide may improve uptake. After application, do not mow for at least two weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

@bullet I'm pretty sure you have star of bethlehem. That was my first response if you look back at the older post. It has a white line down the leaf and the leaf tends to be a little flatter and wider. Wild garlic and wild onion are round or oval and don't have a white stripe. All three do have bulbs though. Star of bethlehem is labelled to be controlled by sulfentrazone which is in the ingredients on the "roundup for lawns" which is why I recommended that specific product. Hope this helps.


----------



## bullet

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> @bullet I'm pretty sure you have star of bethlehem. That was my first response if you look back at the older post. It has a white line down the leaf and the leaf tends to be a little flatter and wider. Wild garlic and wild onion are round or oval and don't have a white stripe. All three do have bulbs though. Star of bethlehem is labelled to be controlled by sulfentrazone which is in the ingredients on the "roundup for lawns" which is why I recommended that specific product. Hope this helps.


Oh shoot, i'm sorry! I think I got overwhelmed by the list of chemicals in your post. At least now I can easily see the confusion between the three plants. Thanks for helping me.



> The leaves are relatively straight and thin, closely resembling those of onions (Allium cepa) and garlic (Allium sativum) but without the strong smell associated with these plants.


https://homeguides.sfgate.com/rid-starofbethlehem-plants-103263.html

Either way, I'm glad it turned out being helpful to @jjepeto


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

bullet said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> @bullet I'm pretty sure you have star of bethlehem. That was my first response if you look back at the older post. It has a white line down the leaf and the leaf tends to be a little flatter and wider. Wild garlic and wild onion are round or oval and don't have a white stripe. All three do have bulbs though. Star of bethlehem is labelled to be controlled by sulfentrazone which is in the ingredients on the "roundup for lawns" which is why I recommended that specific product. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shoot, i'm sorry! I think I got overwhelmed by the list of chemicals in your post. At least now I can easily see the confusion between the three plants. Thanks for helping me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leaves are relatively straight and thin, closely resembling those of onions (Allium cepa) and garlic (Allium sativum) but without the strong smell associated with these plants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://homeguides.sfgate.com/rid-starofbethlehem-plants-103263.html
Click to expand...

Oh yeah. I forgot about the smell. That's another good way to help identify. Crush a leaf in your fingers and if it just smells of plant but not garlic or onion, that should help to ID it too.


----------



## jjepeto

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> bullet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> @bullet I'm pretty sure you have star of bethlehem. That was my first response if you look back at the older post. It has a white line down the leaf and the leaf tends to be a little flatter and wider. Wild garlic and wild onion are round or oval and don't have a white stripe. All three do have bulbs though. Star of bethlehem is labelled to be controlled by sulfentrazone which is in the ingredients on the "roundup for lawns" which is why I recommended that specific product. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shoot, i'm sorry! I think I got overwhelmed by the list of chemicals in your post. At least now I can easily see the confusion between the three plants. Thanks for helping me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leaves are relatively straight and thin, closely resembling those of onions (Allium cepa) and garlic (Allium sativum) but without the strong smell associated with these plants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://homeguides.sfgate.com/rid-starofbethlehem-plants-103263.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah. I forgot about the smell. That's another good way to help identify. Crush a leaf in your fingers and if it just smells of plant but not garlic or onion, that should help to ID it too.
Click to expand...

Ah, I was wrong. This is why I don't try to ID weeds. I think I have a few of these along with my onions and garlic patches. I thought it was just another type of onion. I was wondering why a few looked different. At least the discussion was helpful for everyone.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

jjepeto said:


> Ah, I was wrong. This is why I don't try to ID weeds. I think I have a few of these along with my onions and garlic patches. I thought it was just another type of onion. I was wondering why a few looked different. At least the discussion was helpful for everyone.


I'm not great at identifying either but a few plants are a little easier to tell. I'm also not sure why star of bethlehem rarely gets any attention. It's always garlic or onion and that's what I seem to find on the web.


----------



## NoslracNevok

There are just two in my hell strip/boulevard/parking strip, whatever you call it.

Racket for scale. The grass is KBG cut at 1/2 inch last fall/winter in St Louis. Pic taken Monday.

Picture of it.


----------



## Ware

NoslracNevok said:


> There are just two in my hell strip/boulevard/parking strip, whatever you call it.
> 
> Racket for scale. The grass is KBG cut at 1/2 inch last fall/winter in St Louis. Pic taken Monday.
> 
> Picture of it.


I moved your weed ID question here.


----------



## Aaront

can anyone help me id this weed and how to kill it. tttf lawn


----------



## social port

@Aaront I believe that I see clasping auricles. AFAIK, clasping auricles means tall fescue (not TTTF), annual rye, or Quackgrass. Unfortunately, all three require glyphosate or hand-pulling, but annual rye will die off naturally if you wanted to go that route. I'm not certain on the ID, so best advice is to wait for a second opinion.


----------



## XiolaOne

Weed or very stringy tttf?


----------



## social port

@XiolaOne Looks like you may have some grass coming up in the middle of the weed in pic 1, but that aside...looks like wild garlic or wild onion to me. Have a google image search to see what you think. Pull the plant apart and then give it a sniff.


----------



## XiolaOne

Thanks. Look like it's wild garlic. I have it everywhere and don't remember getting it last year



social port said:


> @XiolaOne Looks like you may have some grass coming up in the middle of the weed in pic 1, but that aside...looks like wild garlic or wild onion to me. Have a google image search to see what you think. Pull the plant apart and then give it a sniff.


----------



## g-man

@NoslracNevok not POA t. You might need to pull it for better Id.


----------



## NoslracNevok

Thanks @g-man I decided to paint on some glyphosate. It's going to be a scrupulous operation.


----------



## rlinkstevenson

Hi All,

I'm having trouble identifying this weed, and assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## bullet

social port said:


> @XiolaOne Looks like you may have some grass coming up in the middle of the weed in pic 1, but that aside...looks like wild garlic or wild onion to me. Have a google image search to see what you think. Pull the plant apart and then give it a sniff.


hah, that's what I was thinking! Wild Onion / Garlic. I got confused with it on the previous page!


----------



## social port

Hey @XiolaOne adding a surfactant will help a lot with your effort to control.

@rlinkstevenson that is a tough ID for me. Annual rye can often have that purple color at the base, so I would start there. Check some pics to see what you think. If you post some close-up pics of the plant, that might help others evaluate its characteristics.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@Aaront looks like KY31 fescue. Only option to hand pull (they have big root systems so leaves a decent hole) or paint with glypho.

@XiolaOne that's wild garlic. A regular 2 way herbicide (2-4-D, dicamba) will treat this. Get it early before it forms the bulb otherwise it will pop up again in the late fall.

@rlinkstevenson that sure looks like yellow nutsedge. Does the center stalk above the rootball feel triangular when you roll it in your fingers? If so it's nutsedge, and you should use something with sulfentrazone to treat.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Is this oxalis?


----------



## Tc200

Not sure what this is but it popped up everywhere there was a bare spot over the winter. Hit it with Ortho for lawns yesterday since I'm away this week but guessing it will need some CCO, anyone id?

Clover like leaves forming a circle around a central flower with purplish stem.


----------



## Powhatan

@Tc200 and @Jconnelly6b those look very much like hairy bittercress

https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/hairy-bittercress/


----------



## Chris LI

+1 @Powhatan 
It's best to pull them as soon as you see them. The seedheads explode once they mature. I know from experience. They show up in late winter/early spring (probably germinated in the fall). Get them early to deplete the seed bank.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@Powhatan sure does, that's it. Thank you.

CCO would not have been effective.


----------



## All Day NPK

Hi

I started to walk over my lawn in prep for next month and noticed many areas with what I think is chickweed. I did not do a fall pre-m because I overseeded and fill in a lot of areas. In fact, in the 4 years I've owned the property I have no done fall pre-m. This fall will be my first. I assume this picture is chickweed but I'm not sure. How do I get rid of it?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

I think a better pic is needed to confirm, but it is the of year for chickweed. A traditional 3-way herbicide, and/or Triclopyr are good options for control.


----------



## bullet

Agreed with the above. I had mine ID'd a few pages back. Get rid of that ASAP it spreads like crazy.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Hard to tell from that picture. Can you get a closeup with better lighting?


----------



## pennstater2005

@All Day NPK I merged your weed ID question into here.


----------



## SantiCazorla

I too have Hairy Bittercrest sprouting up like gangbusters in my lawn. Too much to hand pull so i went out and purchased some  Ortho WBG to spot spray. This is the only weed ive noticed so far but im certain there will be tons more as the weather starts to get warmer. The label calls for 4oz/M max rate not to exceed twice per year?!?! Should i save my 2 apps for later in the season when weed pressure is really high and not worry about only this weed or spray now and have one more 3way app for the season?

Overseeded last fall so wasnt able to put down fall preM.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Sanity check..

I have been telling myself, and thus treating as such, that this is poa annua.

I have quite a bit in my back yard. Pulled this one from in between the pavers.


----------



## g-man

Not POA a or t. Is the stem flat?


----------



## bullet

@Jconnelly6b are those leaves roundish and kinda squishy like they're full of liquid? They look like something my mother has in her garden.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@bullet yes I would describe them as spongy. The texture of the leaf it like rubber - it kind of grabs your finger and prevents from sliding across the surface.

@g-man I'll get another shot this evening


----------



## ericgautier

@Jconnelly6b whatever that is.. it looks damn healthy. lol.


----------



## bullet

@Jconnelly6b it might be Ice Plant. It's a flower and it spreads a lot.


----------



## Tc200

@Powhatan thanks for the ID looks spot on

@Jconnelly6b @SantiCazorla I can report that Ortho WBG already has them curling up after 4 days, I mixed up a half gallon and sprayed this and other winter annuals now that the snow melted


----------



## SantiCazorla

Thanks @Tc200


----------



## jfoard

Pretty new here. Having some weeds coming up in my park strip that I reno'd last fall. Any help?


----------



## mak474

I think I have chickweed as well. There was an infestation of it last year in my yard. Was very difficult to control.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@g-man stem is certainly not round. I would say flattened oval.

@bullet I looked up ice plant. Definitely not that. Ice plant is much bigger.

@jfoard that looks very much what I'm dealing with.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@g-man another shit that may help


----------



## g-man

@Jconnelly6b dwarf Bermuda. Ochardgrass


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@g-man they show up in the spring? Quick google search didn't give me much on dwarf Bermuda.


----------



## jfoard

Jconnelly6b said:


> @g-man they show up in the spring? Quick google search didn't give me much on dwarf Bermuda.


Mine already have seed heads and they are only an inch or 2 tall. Seems early for seeds I thought. Snow just came off and barely hitting temps in the 50's now.


----------



## g-man

Jconnelly6b said:


> @g-man they show up in the spring? Quick google search didn't give me much on dwarf Bermuda.


I was kidding. It looks like Ochardgrass.

https://turf.ces.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/orchardgrass/


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@g-man you dog

I don't think it's orchardgrass either.

I'm gonna take some sprigs into Rutgers soil lab tomorrow and see if they can ID


----------



## 2L8

@jfoard 
I'm quite sure you must prepare to fight against Poa annua. Im not aware of any other grass that blossoms that early and looks like this.

@Jconnelly6b 
As your plants look pretty similar, you are likely to have the same enemy. If you find plants which are also in bloom, I think you can be sure.


----------



## jfoard

2L8 said:


> @jfoard
> I'm quite sure you must prepare to fight against Poa annua. Im not aware of any other grass that blossoms that early and looks like this.
> 
> @Jconnelly6b
> As your plants look pretty similar, you are likely to have the same enemy. If you find plants which are also in bloom, I think you can be sure.


Thanks! I will pull everything I see that comes up and Hope for the best.


----------



## 2L8

jfoard said:


> I will pull everything I see that comes up and Hope for the best.


That's exactly what I spend a lot of time on right now.


----------



## Ryan1+2

Need help with identifying this. I think it is quackgrass but I also feel it could be annual rye, tall fescue or possibly wheat (used bales of straw for reno last fall). I sprayed it with Round up FOR LAWNS, just to see if anything would happen. That was a week ago and it seems to be yellowing some. I'm going to paint some regular round on leaves today. Problem is I have a good amount of it popping up in patches so it will take forever to do it all.


----------



## Ryan1+2

I accidentally posted a weed ID question under the warm season section however my grass is cool season(tttf). If an administrator sees this could they be so kind to move it over to the proper section? My apologies.


----------



## g-man

@Ryan1+2 i moved your posts.

It looks more like annual rye than quack, but I'm not sure. I see the long ligule and the red at the base.

A google image search shows good image examples of each.

This Purdue (boiler up!) Turf tip has good id pictures for annual ryegrass.


----------



## Ryan1+2

I'm not sure either. I've looked through so many pictures and even some videos. Just when I think I have it identified I see another picture that makes me second guess. I used good seed but it may have been in the top soil I brought in. Painted as many leaves as my back can handle for the day. Guess I'll see how it plays out. Thanks g-man.


----------



## g-man

Gly will solve both annual rye and quack. @GrassDaddy has this youtube video of a weed brush that helps the back when you have weeds to deal with.


----------



## Ryan1+2

Well isn't that slick. Thanks again g-man. I'm definitely going to look into buying one of those or maybe even making one. I'm thinking some 3/4" pvc and a wick used for those citronella tiki torches might work.


----------



## Ryan1+2

Still trying to determine for sure if this is annual ryeor quack. Do you see rhizomes in these pictures?


----------



## Powhatan

Ryan1+2 said:


> Still trying to determine for sure if this is annual ryeor quack. Do you see rhizomes in these pictures?


+1 for annual ryegrass. I don't believe I see a hairy collar that quackgrass would have.

Here's what my annual ryegrass looked like last year.


----------



## gm560




----------



## Powhatan

gm560 said:


>


Appears to be annual ryegrass


----------



## gm560

Powhatan said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appears to be annual ryegrass
Click to expand...

Cool thanks. Any tips on how I kill it in a KBG lawn? Anything except gly and a paintbrush?


----------



## Powhatan

gm560 said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appears to be annual ryegrass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool thanks. Any tips on how I kill it in a KBG lawn? Anything except gly and a paintbrush?
Click to expand...

They typically die off with summer heat. Hand-pull or use EcoLogic Weed & Grass Killer (non-selective - careful where you spray) is an option. Others may chime in with their preferred eradication method.


----------



## NJ-lawn

See it popping up in a few areas. Will Triclopyr work on this?


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

I found these in the middle of my lawn. Don't remember seeing the last year but they are just next to where I had a old peach tree stump that I had ground down last year.

Thought it was violet but could not quite match it.


----------



## 1mjbrierley

Help! This took over my lawn!


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@NJ-lawn I think that's chickweed. I'm almost positive triclopyr will take care of it.


----------



## pennstater2005

@1mjbrierley I merged your weed ID question into the mega thread here. I'm poor at identifying grassy weeds but maybe quack grass?


----------



## Dan1234

Hi Everyone,

looking for help on this weed ID. tried going through a lot of the previous posts and thinking annual rye or a sedge, but not really sure.

thanks!
Dan


----------



## 2L8

@jdc_lawnguy 


jdc_lawnguy said:


> I found these in the middle of my lawn. Don't remember seeing the last year but they are just next to where I had a old peach tree stump that I had ground down last year.
> 
> Thought it was violet but could not quite match it.


These flowers are from Spring Crocus (Crocus vernus), usually purple or white. I also find some of them in my lawn every year. Their flowers have faded here weeks ago, but at your location they may stay longer. You can recognize each plant by the white stripe in the middle of the leave, even if it doesn't flower.

Nothing to worry about. People buy it as ornamental plant. If you don't like them, you can remove their tubers (2-5" below the surface) and they're gone.


----------



## 2L8

@Dan1234


Dan1234 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> looking for help on this weed ID. tried going through a lot of the previous posts and thinking annual rye or a sedge, but not really sure.
> 
> thanks!
> Dan


Looks like the same enemy that I have in my lawn: rough bluegrass (Poa trivialis).

It spreads by seeds and stolons. Should have weak, yellow-green leaves and is easy to pull out because of its shallow roots. The ligule is usually long and pointed, but I often find young plants with very short ones. Poa trivials should definitely be eliminated.


----------



## 2L8

@1mjbrierley


1mjbrierley said:


> Help! This took over my lawn!


Parallel veins on the upper leave surface, shiny with a strong keel on its lower, auricles and a red base:

Perennial ryegrass PRG (Lolium perenne).

I would expect a more intense red color at the base, but I see it growing very noticeable here, too.

If your grass mix contains PRG everything may be fine.


----------



## Sfurunner13

Anyone have success with lesser celandine?


----------



## 1mjbrierley

2L8 said:


> @1mjbrierley
> 
> 
> 1mjbrierley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Help! This took over my lawn!
> 
> 
> 
> Parallel veins on the upper leave surface, shiny with a strong keel on its lower, auricles and a red base:
> 
> Perennial ryegrass PRG (Lolium perenne).
> 
> I would expect a more intense red color at the base, but I see it growing very noticeable here, too.
> 
> If your grass mix contains PRG everything may be fine.
Click to expand...

dang you're good


----------



## Dan1234

@2L8 - thanks for the ID! sounds like I have some work ahead of me!


----------



## davedorsett

Hi, I am attaching 2 pix, the one on the left has taken over our lawn and fo0lks have called it: crabgrass, barn grass, fescue, quackgrass. Can anyone help id it? (The other pic is of a jade plant-looking weed that is the 2nd most prolific plant wrecking our lawn.) One we know what it is, any ideas short of the strong/toxic Roundup to eradicate it? And am havinga hard timje determining the order of these steps: (1) weed eradication - preemergent or later, (2) adding amendments to the soil once we get our sample back in a week from the lab, (3) adding Grub-Ex for grubs, (4) new grass seeding and (5) fertilizing. A big puzzle and we haer all kinds of recs on WHEN to do What! Ideas are really appreciated, Thx! Dave


----------



## pennstater2005

@davedorsett Welcome to TLF!! I merged this into the main weed ID thread. First one looks like crabgrass. Second I'm not sure.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Large crabgrass and Purslane.


----------



## SantiCazorla

For sure purslane for the second.


----------



## g-man

@davedorsett those pictures are not from this year, correct?


----------



## Mozart

Any idea what this is? I don't remember seeing these last year.


----------



## Farmboy11

I don't know what it is, but my lawn and flower beds are crazy full of it this spring. At least it pulls out fairly easy.


----------



## Budstl

@Mozart i think it's hairy bittercress.


----------



## KThies

Hello! I'm new here so if this isn't the right place for this let me know, but I had a weed last year and I just can't figure out what it is to kill it this year! It's a woody stem, deep deep root, impossible to pull out. I looked on the links posted and didn't see anything exactly similar, maybe a briar of some sort? They're all over my back yard in clumps. 
Help!


----------



## g-man

@KThies I moved it to the weed I'd thread.

The leaves look like speedwell. What did you use in the past to control it?


----------



## Grasshopper

Hi guys,

Seems like I missed removing a few tulip bulbs whilst reclaiming a flower bed during my reno last fall... I can see the leaves starting to poke through the grass.

What's the best way to deal with this?
Would glypho painting get it sorted?


----------



## 1mjbrierley

Grasshopper said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Seems like I missed removing a few tulip bulbs whilst reclaiming a flower bed during my reno last fall... I can see the leaves starting to poke through the grass.
> 
> What's the best way to deal with this?
> Would glypho painting get it sorted?


Fire


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Yes it should. Could you dig them up and move them?


----------



## RichS

Can anyone tell me what this is? I've been pulling blade by blade (as in the photo) in my front yard, as there are only a few patches. But there are many more in back.

I've tried various weed killers on plants like this before to no avail - I assume because they're just undesired grasses. I'll probably get a few yards of sod and Roundup/dig/replace, but figured I'd check in to see if I'm missing something.







Annual Ryegrass? Rough Bluegrass. Those are about the closest matches I see.


----------



## Z0rkNY

Is this white clover? Put down prodiamine last weekend, and still a bunch of this junk propped up. I just sprayed every visible sign of it with Weed B Gone CCO. Need a gut check as to whether I should apply something else come the weekend if CCO will not attack it.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

@RichS Might be orchardgrass.

@@Z0rkNY Looks like hairy bittercress. CCO should control it.


----------



## RichS

I think you're right - I hadn't noticed it, but when I peel the blade back there's definitely the membranous ligule of Orchardgrass. I didn't see that on the NC State site, but the Purdue site made it very clear. It also says it's common in TTTF seed, which is what I overseeded :evil:

I'll try the one solution I found (vinegar) that sounds like an old wive's tale. Then it's probably Roundup/dig/sod, I suppose.

Thanks


----------



## LawnNerd

@RichS You could Rround up with q-tip too. (and of course wear gloves).


----------



## bullet

Got some new ones popping up now...







The last two definitely look like flowers, but they're spread out among an 40 sq ft section of my yard. I'm also dealing with a pretty bad poa annua problem too. Sprayed them with some Roundup For Lawns.


----------



## LawnNerd

@bullet 
1. Chickweed
2. Henbit
3. Wild Violet.

2,4D mixes would take care of 1&2, but not not strong enough for 3. Triclopyr will work for all 3, but the Violets will need a follow up app 2 weeks later.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Any Id on this? I did overseed this lawn so I'm not sure if it's new PRG coming in but I'm getting patches of lighter green/different green color grass, soft blades, and it's not easy to pull out of the ground. I thought it may be bentgrass or POA T but the characteristics don't add up. Any thoughts?


----------



## LawnNerd

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Any Id on this? I did overseed this lawn so I'm not sure if it's new PRG coming in but I'm getting patches of lighter green/different green color grass, soft blades, and it's not easy to pull out of the ground. I thought it may be bentgrass or POA T but the characteristics don't add up. Any thoughts?


I Just see tttf.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

LawnNerd said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any Id on this? I did overseed this lawn so I'm not sure if it's new PRG coming in but I'm getting patches of lighter green/different green color grass, soft blades, and it's not easy to pull out of the ground. I thought it may be bentgrass or POA T but the characteristics don't add up. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Just see tttf.
Click to expand...

I wish you were right but I don't think it is. I pulled out a few to see if it might help guess the riddle. It's a light green, very smooth and soft blade texture. Very dainty.


----------



## RichS

LawnNerd said:


> @RichS You could Rround up with q-tip too. (and of course wear gloves).


Yeah, I thought about that - trying to figure out which is less work/hassle. As I waited for topsoil delivery today, that never came, I was digging up blade by blade. With wet ground and a small screwdriver I got pretty good at pulling out complete roots (as in the photo). A few hours may be enough to clean up the front yard, and then I can keep an eye on it to see how well I did. Kill/sod would be best in the fall anyway.

Out back's another story - if I ever decide to tackle that it's a sod cutter rental, pallets of sod and many hours of work


----------



## Wlodyd

Any help on what this is? Maybe young henbit??? I have a good size area with a lot of it in the early stages... I put down prodiamine 2 weeks ago, so not sure if I missed that area or what, rest of lawn is pretty clean. I hit it with a mix of 24D, Dicamba and triclopyr. Not sure what it is though.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

RichS said:


> LawnNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> @RichS You could Rround up with q-tip too. (and of course wear gloves).
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I thought about that - trying to figure out which is less work/hassle. As I waited for topsoil delivery today, that never came, I was digging up blade by blade. With wet ground and a small screwdriver I got pretty good at pulling out complete roots (as in the photo). A few hours may be enough to clean up the front yard, and then I can keep an eye on it to see how well I did. Kill/sod would be best in the fall anyway.
> 
> Out back's another story - if I ever decide to tackle that it's a sod cutter rental, pallets of sod and many hours of work
Click to expand...

Pick up one of these. Thank me later.


----------



## g-man

Wlodyd said:


> Any help on what this is? Maybe young henbit??? I have a good size area with a lot of it in the early stages... I put down prodiamine 2 weeks ago, so not sure if I missed that area or what, rest of lawn is pretty clean. I hit it with a mix of 24D, Dicamba and triclopyr. Not sure what it is though.


You should only need to use triclopyr for this one. It will take multiple applications. If you have ammonium sulfate, mix it some to speed it up.


----------



## Wlodyd

Thanks @g-man . Is it ok to mix triclopyr with 2-4-D and Dicamba? I just mixed up a small batch in my hand can as a catch all spot spray. Didn't know of it was better to keep triclopyr completely separate.


----------



## g-man

You can mix. It is just that the others won't help much and to save you $. At what rate do you have the triclopyr in that mix?


----------



## Wlodyd

That's kind of what I figured... wanted to make sure it didn't do any harm tho. I just have a lot of 24D and Diacamba on hand, but already had some other tough weeds I thought may need some triclopyr, so I just tossed it in.

I mixed a gallon just at the recommended label per gallon rate. The triclopyr is the WBG CCO concentrate, which is 1 fl oz / gal. Then I added a surfactant as well. Should I be considering going stronger? Or just apply every couple of days?


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@Wlodyd if you followed label rate your cocktail should be perfect. I never go stronger.

This time of year you might be able to get away with applying 2-way more frequently than the label frequency of 2 weeks, but I wouldn't go any sooner than 10 days between. Most everything will be dead 7 days or so after the first app.


----------



## Richie0320

Any ideas what these two are and if they are the same just different ages or is one Barnyard and one Red Fescue? I was thinking barnyard grass but just wanted to get a couple other opinions. If it is barnyard should has any one has any luck with quinclorac on it? Thanks!


----------



## g-man

@Richie0320 I think that is junglerice. It is not a common one. This thread has some info about it a few pages back.


----------



## g-man

It was not in this thread. It is here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2461&p=48039&hilit=Junglerice#p48039


----------



## Richie0320

g-man said:


> It was not in this thread. It is here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2461&p=48039&hilit=Junglerice#p48039


Thank you @g-man! It's really weird I sprayed Triclopy & Trimec Classic the other day and it seems to have affected some of the Jungle Rice but not all of it, very selective for some reason. I'm going to try the Quinclorac and I have a little Tenacity leftover to put on it, thanks!


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@Richie0320 weekly apps of Tenacity at 0.5 tsp/gallon with NIS and it will be toast in 3 weeks. I have the same in my back yard 2 years in a row and this has been effective for the kill.


----------



## Richie0320

@Jconnelly6b Okay I will try it! I have like 1/2 a bottle of tenacity so I'll mix some up to spot spray the bad areas and just blanket the quinclorac/trimec as my second spring app.


----------



## 440mag

Hello, fellow TLF'ers - and good morning and TGIF!

Hey, I will be extrememly appreciative if someone can assist me in definitively id'ing this nasty, nasty invader; if it is goosegrass then I have purchased the components of the recipe Suburban Life Jungle gave me last summer (thank ye, Thank Ye, THANK YE, again! :thumbup:

Soil temps here are now in the 60's and I am just seeing it (despite applying the max of Prodiamine in two split although we had sustained, biblical / literal record-breaking rains right after my first app :evil:

I spent a good amount of my time hunched over and eventually on my hands and knees hand-pulling it; it seems to come up in root clumps very easy (unless it is one a dem really sneaky weeds that do that, only to ensure the real root mass or rhizome stays safely in the soil :twisted:

Gotta admit; a condo overlooking the water somewhere was sounding pretty goo roun about 11am today! :lol:

Anyhoo, here we go:


----------



## Tc200

Jconnelly6b said:


> @Richie0320 weekly apps of Tenacity at 0.5 tsp/gallon with NIS and it will be toast in 3 weeks. I have the same in my back yard 2 years in a row and this has been effective for the kill.


Thanks for this, both of you, I have the same and it is clumping all over this spring. Looks like I'll be ordering some tenacity.


----------



## pennstater2005

440mag said:


> Hello, fellow TLF'ers - and good morning and TGIF!
> 
> Hey, I will be extrememly appreciative if someone can assist me in definitively id'ing this nasty, nasty invader; if it is goosegrass then I have purchased the components of the recipe Suburban Life Jungle gave me last summer (thank ye, Thank Ye, THANK YE, again! :thumbup:
> 
> Soil temps here are now in the 60's and I am just seeing it (despite applying the max of Prodiamine in two split although we had sustained, biblical / literal record-breaking rains right after my first app :evil:
> 
> I spent a good amount of my time hunched over and eventually on my hands and knees hand-pulling it; it seems to come up in root clumps very easy (unless it is one a dem really sneaky weeds that do that, only to ensure the real root mass or rhizome stays safely in the soil :twisted:
> 
> Gotta admit; a condo overlooking the water somewhere was sounding pretty goo roun about 11am today! :lol:
> 
> Anyhoo, here we go:


Hi 440! I merged this here for more looks at it. It looks like crabgrass to me with lots of tillers.


----------



## Powhatan

pennstater2005 said:


> 440mag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, fellow TLF'ers - and good morning and TGIF!
> 
> Hey, I will be extrememly appreciative if someone can assist me in definitively id'ing this nasty, nasty invader; if it is goosegrass then I have purchased the components of the recipe Suburban Life Jungle gave me last summer (thank ye, Thank Ye, THANK YE, again! :thumbup:
> 
> Soil temps here are now in the 60's and I am just seeing it (despite applying the max of Prodiamine in two split although we had sustained, biblical / literal record-breaking rains right after my first app :evil:
> 
> I spent a good amount of my time hunched over and eventually on my hands and knees hand-pulling it; it seems to come up in root clumps very easy (unless it is one a dem really sneaky weeds that do that, only to ensure the real root mass or rhizome stays safely in the soil :twisted:
> 
> Gotta admit; a condo overlooking the water somewhere was sounding pretty goo roun about 11am today! :lol:
> 
> Anyhoo, here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 440! I merged this here for more looks at it. It looks like crabgrass to me with lots of tillers.
Click to expand...

Orchard grass


----------



## SantiCazorla

No idea what this is.


----------



## ruxie88

SantiCazorla said:


> No idea what this is.


I have the same weed. Research Henbit. Weed B Gon CCO will kill it.


----------



## pennstater2005

@440mag

Crabgrass 


Orchard grass 


https://weedid.missouri.edu/weedinfo.cfm?weed_id=316 (Orchard grass pics)

I didn't realize these two looked so similar to each other.


----------



## g-man

@pennstater2005 crabgrass germinates in late spring. You won't see it this large in April, but maybe in June for NC.


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> @pennstater2005 crabgrass germinates in late spring. You won't see it this large in April, but maybe in June for NC.


Thanks g-man. I guess I thought in NC it would be popping up now!


----------



## g-man

The gdd tracker has a crabgrass germination model too (not the prem application one).

http://www.gddtracker.net/?model=10&offset=0&zip=47905


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> The gdd tracker has a crabgrass germination model too (not the prem application one).
> 
> http://www.gddtracker.net/?model=10&offset=0&zip=47905


Doesn't crabgrass germinate around 55°. My soil temps were at 54° all over. It it doesn't show western PA anywhere near germination time. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## g-man

Per the MSU article, 80% of the germination occurs when soil temps 0-2in are consistently between 60-70. Your prem should be applied at around 50-55F, so it is in the soil and effective before germination. There are multiple variables(sun/moisture), that affect germination, so it is better to error in the side of early. Lastly, the crabgrass will be very small at first until it matures.


----------



## pennstater2005

g-man said:


> Per the MSU article, 80% of the germination occurs when soil temps 0-2in are consistently between 60-70. Your prem should be applied at around 50-55F, so it is in the soil and effective before germination. There are multiple variables(sun/moisture), that affect germination, so it is better to error in the side of early. Lastly, the crabgrass will be very small at first until it matures.


Excellent info! Thank you.


----------



## 440mag

pennstater2005 said:


> Hi 440! I merged this here for more looks at it. It looks like crabgrass to me with lots of tillers.


Good morning! And, thanks but, sometimes I have hard time tracking responses within this thread and was reason I initiated a new thread but, no worries as long as any experience I have or advice I get can help save others time, $ and trouble! :thumbup:

@g-man So, the consensus is, it is NOT crabgrass but, Orchard Grass, am I correct?

Or, something else?

What is the best Plan of Attack?

REALLY appreciate a definitive diagnosis as we are set to leave town and I need time for any herbicide order to be delivered, let alone applied ....

Thanks again - and everyone Have A Wonderful Weekend!


----------



## g-man

Yes it looks like orchardgrass. Round up or maybe Pylex.


----------



## 440mag

g-man said:


> Yes it looks like orchardgrass. Round up or maybe Pylex.


Good morning; and Thank You! :thumbup:

Ha, looks like I've got my work cut out for me; RoundUp is not an option (all this is occurring on steep slopes and I cannot risk opening the barn door for any erosion i can avoid; once it starts around here it is a bear to reverse the effects of); and, Pylex is simply above and beyond my means and budget at present (got hit hard by taxes this year :-(

Well, on the plus side, those 3-4 hours I spent hand pulling Thursday was not wasted time!

This is somewhat discouraging however; as, I put down pre-em apps in the fall AS WELL AS split apps of both Prodiamine AND Dithiopyr this Spring - man, this orchard grass really is some nasty, insidious stuff!

Oh well, let the research begin (again...and again ...) :lol:


----------



## g-man

Orchardgrass is a perennial grass. Your prem is not going to affect it.

This Purdue post is listed at the first post of this thread. http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2015/06/weed-of-month-for-may-2015-is.html?m=1


----------



## synergy0852

Is this chickweed? My buddy has it all over his yard and I'd rather not point him to Triclopyr if I'm wrong.


----------



## ruxie88

synergy0852 said:


> Is this chickweed? My buddy has it all over his yard and I'd rather not point him to Triclopyr if I'm wrong.


I'm fighting the same weed. 
Weed B Gon CCO with Triclopyr will kill it.


----------



## rlinkstevenson

Here's another angle of the weed I'm trying to identify.


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy

What is it and how do I kill it?


----------



## Budstl

@rlinkstevenson definitely has a clasping auricle in there. My guess would be quack.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@rlinkstevenson looks like KY31. Glypho your only choice.

@NorthJerseyLawnGuy wild garlic. 2-4-D, Dicamba are your friends


----------



## Fastchecker

All over my lawn here in PA in early spring...stems are really strait


----------



## g-man

@Fastchecker that looks like what we are calling junglerice. Tenacity and/or quinclorac.


----------



## NothingMan

Afternoon All,

*INFO*:
Northern NJ lawn, approx 5k sq ft.​Previous Apps: 4/16 Pre-M (prodiamine)​
*QUESTIONS*:

Wondering if all of the images are Chickweed?

If so, I have some Triclopyr (Ortho Chickweed, Clover, Oxalis Killer Concenrate) should I use that?

Are there any issues, doing a blanket app since it's so wide spread now (Northern NJ, few days after Pre-M?, I think not, weeds are actively growing, but want to check with you all)

Finally, not weed related, but when would you all drop your Spring Fertilizer app?

Thank you guys so much for any info, have a long way to go but I'm getting there...


----------



## g-man

Do triclopyr in a blanket spray. You lawn in those images looks thin, therefore do some nitrogen too.


----------



## NothingMan

g-man said:


> Do triclopyr in a blanket spray. You lawn in those images looks thin, therefore do some nitrogen too.


Thanks, Yes, very thin.. This fall I'm going to overseed this fall and try to get it going.

So you would drop a N heavy fert shortly after the Triclopyr?


----------



## DenverMileHigh77

Hi everyone thanks for letting me join your forum. Can anyone helpe identify what this broadleaf is? It started attacking my lawn about 2 years ago but this spring seems to have really blown up in a large patch..any help is much appreciated. I am in Denver CO..


----------



## g-man

That's a broadleaf. Weed b Gon like product should take care of it. Lowes/Home Depot has or had Spectricide brand on special for $5.


----------



## DenverMileHigh77

g-man said:


> That's a broadleaf. Weed b Gon like product should take care of it. Lowes/Home Depot has or had Spectricide brand on special for $5.


Thank you Mod, but the spectricide you reference kills weeds and grass, is there a specific one I would use as this weed is growing within my grass? Thank you,


----------



## Mozart

Budstl said:


> @Mozart i think it's hairy bittercress.


Thank you.

I have been busy this year but will put some 2-4D down to kill it.

In the meantime, would you suggest mowing off the flowers before they seed?


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Mozart said:


> Budstl said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mozart i think it's hairy bittercress.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I have been busy this year but will put some 2-4D down to kill it.
> 
> In the meantime, would you suggest mowing off the flowers before they seed?
Click to expand...

Chop chop with the bagger on. Then immediately after spray your cocktail. Looks like there's plenty of low growing leafs to absorb, plus some might get down in the stems and help your speed of kill.


----------



## g-man

@DenverMileHigh77 this is the product I was referring to. It is what we call a 4-way. It has low dose of multiple herbicides and it is safe for lawns.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Spectracide-Weed-Stop-For-Lawns-40-fl-oz-Tank-Sprayer-Concentrated-Lawn-Weed-Killer/1000321887

The first one is the concentrate that you mix with water in a sprayer tank. It will make a lot of gallons since it is a concentrate.

Or you could buy this that is already mix with water, but only one gallon. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Spectracide-Weed-Stop-For-Lawns-1-Gallon-Crabgrass-Control/1000769698


----------



## DenverMileHigh77

g-man said:


> DenverMileHigh77 this is the product I was referring to. It is what we call a 4-way. It has low dose of multiple herbicides and it is safe for lawns.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Spectracide-Weed-Stop-For-Lawns-40-fl-oz-Tank-Sprayer-Concentrated-Lawn-Weed-Killer/1000321887
> 
> The first one is the concentrate that you mix with water in a sprayer tank. It will make a lot of gallons since it is a concentrate.
> 
> Or you could buy this that is already mix with water, but only one gallon. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Spectracide-Weed-Stop-For-Lawns-1-Gallon-Crabgrass-Control/10007


Thank you for the clarification, great price I will try it and post before and after pics over time, I appreciate it! :thumbup:


----------



## toufu

Some light green grass pops up in my lawn. This spot is at north side of the lawn, which is more shady and moist. Is it poa trivialis? I am now getting nervous after reading poa triv topics in the forum :shock:


----------



## Chris1011v

I believe this is chickweed, but one of my buddies at work said this was poa annua. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## g-man

@Chris1011v maybe both. I see seedheads that look like POA a.


----------



## Ryan1+2

Any ideas on these two? First 3 pics are the same. Then last 2 are something else.


----------



## Ryan1+2

I noticed weed / grass in first picture has a very shiny under side and a dull top side


----------



## g-man

The last two are orchardgrass. The first images, I can't tell. I was looking for auricles.


----------



## Ryan1+2

I was afraid that last one was orchard grass. My back yard that I renovated is littered with it. They just started sprouting about two weeks ago. I didn't spray entire yard with round up before seeding. Just sprayed areas that were bad at that time of year. Guess that's what I get.


----------



## Ryan1+2

Ryan1+2 said:


> Any ideas on these two? First 3 pics are the same. Then last 2 are something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the first 3 pictures are PRG. Found post back on page 40 that is identical to this. I then remembered that I had a small bag of scotts that I threw in with the JG seed I used on back yard.


----------



## 1mjbrierley

What is this!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I'm thinking that is annual ryegrass.


----------



## Ryan1+2

Have a patch of this in my front yard which I am planning to reno end of August. Any ideas?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@Ryan1+2 The top of the blade almost looks like KBG. It's on a stem though so it can't be. I'm going to say it's poa a but not sure.


----------



## ebanks

Thinking this is orchard grass but looking for confirmation.
Growing at faster rate than surrounding Fescue.


----------



## All Day NPK

I think this is crabgrass but maybe not. Does anyone know what it is? A big area that I overseeded in the fall has this popping up.


----------



## All Day NPK

Oh joy, walking through my yard after all of this rain and finding more unique (to me) weeds. Does anyone know what these are and why I have them? Compacted soil? Acidic soil? Low calcium?

For reference, I did put down Air-8 a week or so ago and 15#/M of Solucal to help with acidity and low calcium.


----------



## Chris LI

@All Day NPK 
The first two are still young, so my ID could be off. The first looks like broadleaf plantain. The second looks like buckhorn plantain. Both will typically grow in compacted areas. Many times the broadleaf plantain will be observed in wet, compacted areas. I think WBG (2, 4D) will usually take care of it.


----------



## GreenHorn

Not sure what this is- Dug up a couple of clumps and noticed "bulbs". My 1st thought was crocus, but I've never seen these flower before. Looks similar to wild onion but the leaf or sprout is different. What would be the best course to spray as there are to many to dig up?


----------



## social port

@GreenHorn Looks like wild garlic.
A three-way should work. You want something with dicamba or 2,4-d.

You will want to add a surfactant. Definitely. 
Also, expect multiple apps.


----------



## GreenHorn

social port said:


> @GreenHorn Looks like wild garlic.
> A three-way should work. You want something with dicamba or 2,4-d.
> 
> You will want to add a surfactant. Definitely.
> Also, expect multiple apps.


Thanks @social port, appreciate the reply


----------



## Mozart

Any clue what this is? Growing "out and up" MUCH taller than the king/fescue. It has red stems and a boat shaped leaf tip. Did not see rhizomes.


----------



## Powhatan

@Mozart welcome to the junglerice weed fight.


----------



## Mozart

Powhatan said:


> @Mozart welcome to the junglerice weed fight.


Thanks! Any tips? Is hand pulling effective? I think I only have about 10-20 of these popping up in my Reno area


----------



## Powhatan

Mozart said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mozart welcome to the junglerice weed fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Any tips? Is hand pulling effective? I think I only have about 10-20 of these popping up in my Reno area
Click to expand...

Don't pull unless you get it all. These have rhizomes tillers that spread new growth. As well as seed heads. Quinclorac or glyphosate them. Organic DR. Earth works also but takes 2 or 3 applications. Don't mechanical aerate until gone. :wink:


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@Mozart go back 2-3 pages on this thread you'll find lots of there with this. I had last year too.


----------



## Liledgy

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## g-man

@Liledgy I can't bare see the weed. It looks like clover from this distance. Did you try any herbicide?


----------



## Buddy

So last fall I did my first reno using Hogan's KBG blend. I wasn't able to get a pre m down in the fall. I'm wondering if I'm getting a lot of POA Annua now or if it's just KBG spreading and sprouting? Still new to the whole lawn thing so I'm learning a lot as I go. Below are some pics of some good KBG that grew, and other areas which could be POA Annua ? If so what's the best plan of attack? I just got my pre m down yesterday. It's in the majority of the yard and it's small clumps it seems. This picture was taken in the morning, so there is some morning dew/rain.


----------



## Liledgy

G-man, thank you for the reply. It's not clover, I'll get a better picture later today.


----------



## dschertz

Did a partial neno on my father salad bar (15K sqft) using GCI TTTF. Came up beautifully. We are combatting the crabgrass just fine this year, but these boogers popped up. Not sure what they are. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Trogdor

Haven't read the entire thread, sorry.

Any idea on this one?

Grows tall with tiny orange flowers.


----------



## Powhatan

@dschertz that could be dallisgrass.


----------



## Powhatan

@Trogdor kinda looks like creeping buttercup.


----------



## LawnNerd

@dschertz

Possibly Annual Rye grass (Italian Rye) but probably Quack grass.


----------



## LIgrass

Any idea on this one? I'm thinking chickweed but I don't recall it seeding like this.


----------



## LawnNerd

@LIgrass

Hairy Bittercress


----------



## tdi_pete

Is this a weed? Have some larger areas in my lawn with this present. Thanks!


----------



## g-man

Poa a vs POA pratensis


----------



## Liledgy

G-man, here is a better pic. And yes I sprayed a little 2,4-d on it, but may have to do it again.


----------



## g-man

@Liledgy I'm seeing multiple different weeds. One looks like chickweed.

Switch to level 2, wgb CCO (active ingredient: triclopyr).


----------



## njlawner

Is this Poa A or T or something else?


----------



## LIgrass

LawnNerd said:


> @LIgrass
> 
> Hairy Bittercress


Thanks!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@njlawner That looks like poa a to me.


----------



## krusej23

What does this look like?




And is this crabgrass?


----------



## Liledgy

Thank you g-man, I'll google that treatment you suggested to find it.


----------



## g-man

@krusej23 not crabgrass. Way too early for crabgrass. Maybe quackgrass.

For the other stuff, wbg CCO.

@Liledgy it is explained in the cool season guide.


----------



## krusej23

@g-man I figured it wasn't crabgrass because we are just now getting to 55 deg soil temps but the blades kind of looked like it. Thanks!


----------



## Pemt13

Any thoughts on this grass type? Vernation is rolled so not Poa triv. Yet has a stolon (or is that a rhizome - I have TTTF so not use to rhizomes or stolons to be honest). Leaf blade also looks like fescue, but the stolon has me questioning myself.


----------



## social port

@Pemt13 If the leaf looks like fescue, and you can identify rhizomes, then you need to check for clasping auricles. If yes, then a likely match is quackgrass. I'm sorry.


----------



## Pemt13

@social port thanks. This is a pic of the auricle. (Sorry it's upside down)


----------



## social port

Hey @Pemt13 , I can't quite see it clearly enough. 
Have a look at this link. It provides an excellent reference for what you would be looking for
http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2015/06/weed-of-month-for-june-2015-is.html


----------



## Shades9323

Creeping charlie?


----------



## maxw7

Hello everyone, I come with my first post on this site with a problem that has been the bane of the three years I've been in my home. My issues are coming to you from the great state of Utah where we have Kentucky Blue Grass. I have felt like my yard has always been fairly decent until last year I noticed in the back portion (which is less dense than the front portion of my yard) of my yard a weird neon green grass started to appear that was substantially "stiff" compared to my KBG. I do have someone come out and do my fertilization and I had mentioned to them about the issue last year and they came and sprayed and it seemed to die off. Well this year once the snow has finally melted the same green grass has appeared and it brought reinforcements. It seems to be slowly moving up my yard and I'm at a loss for what to do. I texted the company who fertilizes (who is quite a large company here in Northern Utah) and this is the reply that I received when I sent them pictures.

"Hi Max, this looks like Rye grass and unfortunately, we don't kill grasses like this. Last year we tried a few products (Q4Plus and Solitair) and neither worked very well....These are uncontrollable grasses. These are wider, grow taller and are a thicker blade that the desirable blue grass. The best way to kill them out is to use round up. I KNOW, scary....but. Here is how I do it: I get a bowl and put round up in it on a warm dry day. I get a sponge paintbrush from the craft store and 'paint' round up on the blades. I let it work down through the system of the plant to the root where it will also kill out any other blade growing right up behind it. It takes a little while. I had 4 ft diameter circles of it in my lawn and now they are hardly noticeable. It isn't something our weed kill will treat because it is not a broad leaf weed. Good luck!"

What is everyone's thoughts on the diagnosis of Rye grass and is this really the best way to treat this? I'm hoping to get out in front of it and if this is the best process I will definitely go ahead with it and then plan to overseed in the fall. I have talked with my neighbors and they are starting to see it in their yard as well. I'm hoping that through the correct process of killing it and then overseeding it to make my back portion of my yard more dense that I will be able to clear out this obnoxious weed! Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## alpine0000

Is this Poa Triv?


----------



## aug0211

POA Annua seed heads?

Sorry, awful pics. Can try to get more if needed.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@aug0211 sure looks like poa annua to me


----------



## aug0211

Jconnelly6b said:


> @aug0211 sure looks like poa annua to me


Thanks for confirming  Must have missed a spot with my pre-m :-/


----------



## pennstater2005

What is the best herbicide to use on hairy bittercress. I've read a few university articles and most state you can use 2,4d, triclopyr, or mesotrione. Any ideas on which of these might work best?


----------



## krusej23

Quackgrass?


----------



## SirMowsALot

Hello all,

I have some bright green, grass-like spots in my lawn. I've put down prodiamine at a half rate at 45-50F and was waiting until 65-70 to put down the other half. I can't tell if this is crabgrass or nutsedge or something else.

Any help identifying is appreciated! I'm terrible at weed ID!

Edit: I guess it could be fescue as well?


----------



## outdoorsmen

Are the stems kinda flat? If so it looks like what I got too. I'm blaming my seed supplier. Been painting the blades with roundup and it takes a long time. I hope to get it all by fall.


----------



## SirMowsALot

Yeah. They seem pretty flat. I had irrigation installed last year and I added top soil to fill some of the ruts left. I've been battling weeds ever since as I've disturbed the preem barrier and added weed seeds with cheap soil.


----------



## lisaw89

Hello! I am in need of help with our lawn. We have these weeds growing/widely dispersed throughout our entire lawn. They are more prominent in the front of our lawn (we get more sun in the front) and our lawn looks terrible. We've never encountered this problem since we've been at the house (moved in 2013). It rained quite a bit last summer and I think I was cutting the lawn too short at the time. On Saturday we sprayed a ton of ortho weed b gon. It killed the dandelions but this still looks pretty healthy. Can anyone identify what it is and how to get rid of it? Also, how long should we wait before putting down grass seed and fertilizer? Thank you so much for your time reading this and any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LawnJunkie

Hi! I'm wondering if anybody could help with their thoughts on what I have (besides a lot of weeds 😫). The lighter green spots (of which there are many) look like they are POA Trivialis or a lighter perennial rye to me or but I may be way off. The only observations is that it seems to grow quicker than my kbg, one leaf side is shiny the other side is matte. Also I noticed most of these areas seemed brown and dormant over the winter (we are in NJ) and really seemed to wake up in the last few weeks. 
Any ideas of what that I'm dealing with? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Remkid870

Just moved into home in February. This is a new lawn. Curious what these are? Just started showing their ugly head this past weekend and seem to really be making their presence known.


----------



## Dbldose 007

Can anyone help me with this growing in my northern indiana lawn? After some research, I came up with more than one weed that was very similar in appearance.


----------



## Camarojoe12

ken-n-nancy said:


> Mozart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malisha1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took few more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like oxalis, same treatment as g-man suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. That's oxalis. Exactly same treatment approach as I posted a couple posts up for creeping charlie.
> 
> Now all we need is for somebody to post a picture of some wild violet, so that we can include the same treatment approach for that, as well!
> 
> I've attached a few of wild violet I have that I I've been battling from the neighbors yard 🤬
> ...
> 
> Oxalis is best controlled by two applications of triclopyr, 10-14 days apart, following label directions. An easy source of triclopyr is the Ortho Chickweed, Clover, and Oxalis Killer for lawns, available in the USA at your local big box store as was well as garden centers. The 16-oz concentrate bottle typically costs about $10 US.
> 
> https://www.ortho.com/en-us/products/weed-control/ortho-weed-b-gon-chickweed-clover-oxalis-killer-lawns-concentrate
Click to expand...


----------



## social port

@SirMowsALot I don't think that is fescue of any kind, but I am not sure what it is. I have something similar in my lawn, and I am trying to hand-pull as I can.

@lisaw89 I can't make the ID, but my best recommendation is to try triclopyr. Weed B Gone does make a concentrate, but you may have to order it online. It is called weed b gone cco (clover, chickweed, oxalis). You would need to mix the concentrate with water, though they may make hose-end versions of that product as well. If you are mixing your own, then add a little baby shampoo to your mix.

My advice is to hit the weed with the triclopyr to see if you get a response. If you do, then wait 10-20 days (per label directions) and make one more application (these weeds often require a couple of apps).

For triclopyr, I believe the reseed interval is 14 days, but the label will give you definitive guidance.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Camarojoe12 said:


> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Now all we need is for somebody to post a picture of some wild violet, so that we can include the same treatment approach for that, as well!
Click to expand...

Yup. That's wild violet -- having the pretty flowers at this time of the year makes identification almost too easy! 

Last night, I saw a nice wild violet with a couple beautiful flowers in my lawn -- I almost took a picture, but didn't have my phone / camera. I decided to leave it there for a week while the flowers are pretty, but after the bloom is gone and the plant looks more like leaf lettuce than a flower, it's getting pulled...


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Dbldose 007 said:


> Can anyone help me with this growing in my northern indiana lawn? After some research, I came up with more than one weed that was very similar in appearance.


That's clover. You'll want to use something with Triclopyr as the active ingredient like this one from Bonide, or this one from Ortho.

You will want to do 2 applications, in the evening or early morning, 2 weeks apart from each other. Do not be impatient and do the 2nd application prior to 2 weeks, you will toast your lawn.


----------



## malisha1

Is this grass or weed?


----------



## g-man

Seedheads. Very normal. Time to make sure your blades are sharp.


----------



## malisha1

g-man said:


> Seedheads. Very normal. Time to make sure your blades are sharp.


Does the blade need to be like a razor blade? I sharpened it before using the mower.


----------



## Grass Clippins

I keep an eye on a little patchy area by the street to get a jump on what's sprouting. This weed dominated my yard last year and when it gets established it looks like tropical signal grass.


It's got a goose grass look

Hair on Sheath

No hair on leave but it's very soft & velvity

New leaves look to be rolled at the bud (goose grass has folded leaf?)

Auricles are absent

Ligules are absent (not crabgrass?)

I sprayed Triplet the other day and it looks to be kicking in.


----------



## ruxie88

Can anyone tell what this is? It popped up throughout my backyard within the past week.  Thanks.


----------



## g-man

@ruxie88 I'm terrible at names. Looks like a speedwell leaf structure. Try triclopyr.

I'm moving this to the weed I'd thread.


----------



## matthew_kbg

Hi, everyone! I completed a KBG lawn renovation last fall and we brought in a bit of topsoil and leveled off the front lawn while we were at it. I'm seeing these pop up here and there in the front where we brought in topsoil (no traces of these in the back) and have dug a majority of them out by hand. Any ideas on what this may be specifically and if it is truly a weed that can be chemically treated or a type of grass that I will have to continue to pull by hand?

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Lawnguyland

Can anyone ID this? It's tough to pull the whole plant out of the ground but I can manage to get it all maybe 50% of the time. Hoping there's something other than glyphosate that will kill it or maybe it will die in the heat of summer if I restrict watering. If not I'll continue pulling/digging and hope my KBG will take over.


----------



## az312

Hey guys....

I think this is Poa Annua. Can someone confirm or steer me in the right direction? (I'm terrible at id'ing weeds) Last fall I reno'd an area and used SSS seed, a mix of Bewitched and TTTF. Now this is popping up all over. I'm assuming if this is Annua it's from some of the dirt I had to bring in. I did use a Scott's Starter with Mesotrione to try to prevent any weeds. If it is Annua is my best bet to nuke it? Thanks.


----------



## krusej23

I'm not thinking this is quackgrass anymore after looking at the auricles closer. Any other ideas if it's not quackgrass. I'm thinking johnson grass since it has the pink/orange stem and roots.


----------



## Powhatan

@krusej23 that kinda looks like barnyardgrass, but there appears to be a boat shape tip in pic 1, so not sure.


----------



## krusej23

Powhatan said:


> @krusej23 that kinda looks like barnyardgrass, but there appears to be a boat shape tip in pic 1, so not sure.


The only reason I don't think it's that is because I had some of it in this same spot last year and it has spread this year. That's what makes me think it's quackgrass or johnsongrass because of the rhizomes. Here is another look at a different piece I pulled earlier this spring.


----------



## dad311

What is it and how do I kill it! Thx.


----------



## airgas1998

any ideas on this grassy weed....it is in sunny spots.it forms in clusters not spread out. i don't think it has clasping auricles like quackgrass in which i have in spots as well.


----------



## airgas1998

bump..... anybody.....


----------



## g-man

@airgas1998 I can't id it. Try to take pictures of the auricles, tip, collar, etc.

The default answer for no being able to I'd and you don't want it is round up.


----------



## g-man

@dad311 I think triclopyr (wbg CCO) should tackle that one.


----------



## dad311

g-man said:


> @dad311 I think triclopyr (wbg CCO) should tackle that one.


Thx, I'll give it a try. Tenacity didnt phase i@dad311


----------



## airgas1998

g-man said:


> @airgas1998 I can't id it. Try to take pictures of the auricles, tip, collar, etc.
> 
> The default answer for no being able to I'd and you don't want it is round up.
> [@airgas1998
> ok... will try to get more detailed photo..thanks...


----------



## SpiveyJr

dad311 said:


> What is it and how do I kill it! Thx.


I forget the name of this but you can use 2,4d or triclopyr to kill it with ease.


----------



## cgeorg07

Anyone know what this is? Sedge?


----------



## ThickAndGreen

Is this some sort of sedge? Came up white from the Tenacity in my reno section of the lawn but most if not all survived.


----------



## airgas1998

nut sedge all right....


----------



## ThickAndGreen

airgas1998 said:


> nut sedge all right....


Thank you


----------



## Camarojoe12

I'd like to confirm this is poa annua. If so what is everyone using to get rid of it? Liquid pellets? Thanks


----------



## Mr_Craig

Hello,

Curious as to what this is? Sprayed it with 24D 2 days ago and it dosen't seem to be affected much.

Thanks!


----------



## pwnz

Any idea what this might be?

It has thick rhizomes and creeps long distances which made me think quackgrass but the leaves are really smooth and dark green. Also it doesn't seem to grow tall and in a rather bunching fashion.

Sorry it's kind of dried but I threw it on the porch after pulling it out and took the picture an hour later.


----------



## g-man

@pwnz I can't tell.


----------



## DannyBoy2k

I've been searching weed identification guides all morning, but I'm still not sure what this is. I thought it might be crabgrass and gave it a full does of quinclorac, but it's been over a week and seems to have done nothing to it. It grows more quickly than the grass (TTTF) in my yard, so I was wondering if it might be orchardgrass or something, but pictures I've seen of orchard grass seem to have blades with smaller widths.

Any thoughts appreciated.

~Dan


----------



## DannyBoy2k

Pictures don't quite show it, but the weeds are also much paler than the surrounding grass.

~Dan


----------



## Nano69

Please see pictures. I have been hand pulling them out of my lawn for the pass few years without success. They are spreading greater area each year. How do kill this weed? Thanks.


----------



## g-man

@DannyBoy2k I'm not sure. I don't see the ligule of  orchardgrass . It could also be k31.


----------



## cnfusion

new to lawns... could someone tell me what this is? Also would you know a good weed and grass identification chart or site?

Thanks
H


----------



## Ware

cnfusion said:


> new to lawns... could someone tell me what this is? Also would you know a good weed and grass identification chart or site?
> 
> Thanks
> H


Welcome to TLF! Moved this to the cool season weed ID thread. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

@cnfusion it looks like either foxtail or little barley.


----------



## Coy9901

Hey cool season friends! I posted a thread in the cool season forum yesterday trying to ID why this invasive Bermuda was turning red? Was it dying? Did it have a disease? I got nothing, but @gman told me to take the question to the warm season thread. I did, but they told me that this wasn't even Bermuda!? WTF?! I thought for sure this was Bermuda! So now here I am. Please tell me what this is that is trying to take over my TTTF lawn. The TTTF is not damaged (not red). I treated with Disease Ex a few weeks ago. The grass/weed grows low along the ground through stolons. Any help is appreciated. I have Pylex, Tenacity, Turflon Ester, Ornamec, SedgeHammer, and Glyphosate all at the ready to smoke this pesky red weed/grass! Thanks in advance!


----------



## social port

Coy9901 said:


> I have Pylex, Tenacity, Turflon Ester, Ornamec, SedgeHammer, and Glyphosate all at the ready to smoke this pesky red weed/grass


That's impressive.

It does not look like bermuda to me, but I can't made the ID. Torpedo grass comes to mind, but those blades look wide. Just to help you troubleshoot: For perennial grassy weeds, Pylex is labeled for bermuda, bentgrass, nimblewill, and dallisgrass. I don't think that what you have is any of those, so I would cross out the Pylex. I believe that Turflon Ester targets broadleaf, bermuda, and kikuyu, so I would cross that out as well.
The glyphosate will kill your cool season turf. Ornamec is safer, but can injure or kill cool season turf is overapplied or if heat restrictions are broken. Best bet is to wait on a positive ID. Sorry not to be more conclusive.


----------



## g-man

@Coy9901 I spoke with greendoc. He thinks it is torpedo grass. I'm sure it is not a cool season grass. He mentioned quinclorac for it. He then said the nuclear option on cool season is quinclorac + pylex + triclopyr.


----------



## Flying Aces

I think this is some sort of Speedwell. Maybe corn speedwell? This is at my Dads house which I took over the lawn to help him out. Anyone know for sure?
I should add that I hit it with some T-zone and it mostly just laughed at me.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

Flying Aces said:


> I think this is some sort of Speedwell. Maybe corn speedwell? This is at my Dads house which I took over the lawn to help him out. Anyone know for sure?
> I should add that I hit it with some T-zone and it mostly just laughed at me.


Does look like a speedwell but if some t-zone didn't zap it, maybe it's a perennial like mouse-ear chickweed - a little tougher to kill. T-zone at full rate has the ingredients of what to use. You sure you applied correctly (just asking)?


----------



## cshults

Hi all,

I have this stuff prevalant in my yard and would appreciate id'ing this so I can figure out how to eradicate it.

Thank you!


----------



## jdselig

Alright guys what is this? Lawn is perennial rye and KBG planted last September. Lawn is in amazing shape except for these light green stalky things. Crabgrass? I did spray Quinclorac last Thursday without a surfactant. Doesn't seem to be phasing it


----------



## g-man

@jdselig clasping auricles means it is either annual ryegrass or quackgrass. It looks more like annual rye grass to me.


----------



## 1mjbrierley

What is this weed?

Having a hard time with it this year, which is out of ordinary? What selective herbicide is BEST?


----------



## jdselig

Well that sucks! What are my options now or longer term? Cutting at 1.75 inches. Will be working down to an inch in the next 30 days. Will it survive under an inch?



g-man said:


> @jdselig clasping auricles means it is either annual ryegrass or quackgrass. It looks more like annual rye grass to me.


----------



## Flying Aces

1mjbrierley said:


> What is this weed?
> 
> Having a hard time with it this year, which is out of ordinary? What selective herbicide is BEST?


Wild violet. The Ortho B Gon Chickweed, Clover & Oxalis Weed Killer for Lawns should work just fine but may need a couple apps to get total kill


----------



## 1mjbrierley

Flying Aces said:


> 1mjbrierley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this weed?
> 
> Having a hard time with it this year, which is out of ordinary? What selective herbicide is BEST?
> 
> 
> 
> Wild violet. The Ortho B Gon Chickweed, Clover & Oxalis Weed Killer for Lawns should work just fine but may need a couple apps to get total kill
Click to expand...

So triclyphor?


----------



## g-man

It should die in the summer heat, if we get heat/dry conditions. It will go to seed and drop more seed. A prem barrier should limit how many of the seeds become new plants.


----------



## pwnz

What in tarnation is this stuff creeping over from my neighbor's yard into my precious KBG and PRG? It's connected by indestructible cables and found a way through tiny cracks with its pesky roots even though there's a knee-high concrete wall between our properties.

Is this one of these fancy Florida grasses you mow a foot tall? I'm in northern Germany and it gets really cold here! How can it even survive? Will it outperform my KBG/PRG and spread further and do I have to kill it? If yes, how? It's already crept a few feet into my grass.


----------



## crussell

pwnz said:


> Is this one of these fancy Florida grasses you mow a foot tall?


Ha this made me laugh.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

That, freund, sure looks like common bermuda. It is hard to kill. Non-selective gly and triclopyr a few times will kill it. Selective, pylex and triclopyr. It's only weakness is shade.


----------



## pwnz

I don't mind nuking that area but it's there any way to stop it from coming back? I mean apart from convincing my neighbor to kill his lawn or accidentally spraying Roundup onto his property every 4 weeks. :lol:

That stuff literally came through cracks of a concrete wall and from what I can see even went under it - within one season.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

You would need to spray roundup on his lawn every 3 weeks. 4 weeks and it will recover. 

Bermuda hates shade like a vampire hates sunlight. Mow very tall, make your turf as super thick as you can and hand pull every bermuda sprig you see. That still won't stop it but it will give you plenty to do to take your mind off of it.


----------



## Bigorange19

Can someone please identify this grassy weed? It has the habits of Crabgrass but doesn't respond to a PE or post emergent Crabgrass killers. I have quite a bit of it coming in now, usually June-July timeframe. Help!!


----------



## g-man

@pwnz where in Germany are you? (Near what large city). What is the low temp in the winter?


----------



## Grass Clippins

Bigorange19 said:


> Can someone please identify this grassy weed? It has the habits of Crabgrass but doesn't respond to a PE or post emergent Crabgrass killers. I have quite a bit of it coming in now, usually June-July timeframe. Help!!


I'm pretty sure that's the same thing I have, which I believe is tropical signal grass. Does it have hair on the sheath but no hair on the leave? Is the auricle absent?


----------



## pwnz

@g-man I live near Hannover. Temperatures in winter normally are in the low 30s but occasionally drop to 0°F.

I dug a two feet wide trench (old German habit ) now between the wall and my lawn and removed most of the rhizomes and roots creeping along the wall and into my grass. I'm afraid these suckers made it through though cause I found some sprigs popping up a good ten feet or so into my grass.

I've heard amazingly positive things about Ornamec 170. Might give that a try if I can find something similar here.


----------



## cabbd

Hi everyone.

This weed has only withered a little with 2 apps of 3way. Any idea what it could be and how to manage?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## spmurph

Need help identifying this grassy weed. Don't mind the lawn fungus


----------



## Pemt13

@spmurph looks similar to what I found too with the hairs on the leaf blade. I know some foxtails and large crabgrass have hair on the blade but not sure that is what it is.

Hopefully, some of the experts here can help.


----------



## Buddy

Anyone know what this is, and what might kill it? Have a section of the yard that this grows in and I'd like to get rid of it. Has a stemy feel and a leafs portion almost at the top. Wondering what type of spray would be best.


----------



## Garyevans95

Anyone want to take a stab at identifying this weed? If it helps, dithiopyr did nothing to prevent it even at the mid-high rate. It is about every 10 feet in my yard. Gave a couple of pics for better perspective.


----------



## social port

@Garyevans95 Dogfennel, perhaps?


----------



## airgas1998

some info on this grassy weed.........the areas i have it is dense and in clusters it's not scattered around only in groups. it's all in full sun came up in the cool weather of spring, and now that it's turning warmer/hotter it thins out big time. it is now seeding..any ideas? also it grows almost horizontally low to the ground definitely not an erect plant.


----------



## cpotter638

New to forum. Just fired our lawncare company. Sprayed lawn with standard box store broad weed killer. Still have many weeds.

I assume initial photos are clumps of clover? How about latter photos? Lighter in color and broader than our tall fescue. Are these broad leaf weeds or something else?

Thanks in advance for the help. Chad.


----------



## vxaxv17

Flying Aces said:


> I think this is some sort of Speedwell. Maybe corn speedwell? This is at my Dads house which I took over the lawn to help him out. Anyone know for sure?
> I should add that I hit it with some T-zone and it mostly just laughed at me.


I have this all over my yard. Not sure what it is myself but closest i could find was some sort of speedwell or chickweed. I've been applying speedzone and/or ortho weed b gon and it has persisted although it has turned somewhat brown. Would be really nice to know what it is and how to get rid of it. mine have blue flowers.


----------



## Garyevans95

social port said:


> @Garyevans95 Dogfennel, perhaps?


I think you nailed it.


----------



## jhov415

Crabgrass ?

#notmyyard #helpingafriend


----------



## g-man

@airgas1998 the images are too dark and out of focus. You might need to take new ones.


----------



## social port

vxaxv17 said:


> Flying Aces said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is some sort of Speedwell. Maybe corn speedwell? This is at my Dads house which I took over the lawn to help him out. Anyone know for sure?
> I should add that I hit it with some T-zone and it mostly just laughed at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this all over my yard. Not sure what it is myself but closest i could find was some sort of speedwell or chickweed. I've been applying speedzone and/or ortho weed b gon and it has persisted although it has turned somewhat brown. Would be really nice to know what it is and how to get rid of it. mine have blue flowers.
Click to expand...

If that is speedwell...
I think you will be more successful with triclopyr. Weed b gone CCO contains triclopyr. Add a small amount of baby shampoo or a buy a surfactant to help the herbicide penetrate the leaf. See how things look after two apps.


----------



## social port

jhov415 said:


> Crabgrass ?
> 
> #notmyyard #helpingafriend


I'm not certain, but it looks like goosegrass.


----------



## jhov415

What's the best method to kill goosegrass? Bermuda yard.



social port said:


> jhov415 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crabgrass ?
> 
> #notmyyard #helpingafriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not certain, but it looks like goosegrass.
Click to expand...


----------



## social port

jhov415 said:


> What's the best method to kill goosegrass? Bermuda yard.
> 
> 
> 
> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhov415 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crabgrass ?
> 
> #notmyyard #helpingafriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not certain, but it looks like goosegrass.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Bermuda is a warm season grass, and the used herbicides in warm season turf can be different from what are safely used on cool season grasses. I don't know about the management of goosegrass in bermuda, so I am sorry that I cannot advise here.
I am going to recommend that you wait for a confirmation on my ID of goosegrass, and I will ask @g-man or @pennstater2005 to kindly move your post to the warm season side if that is possible. Members in that sub-forum have more knowledge and experience in treating difficult grassy weeds in warm season turf.


----------



## Buddy

Buddy said:


> Anyone know what this is, and what might kill it? Have a section of the yard that this grows in and I'd like to get rid of it. Has a stemy feel and a leafs portion almost at the top. Wondering what type of spray would be best.


Anyone have thoughts on what this might be?


----------



## Flying Aces

vxaxv17 said:


> Flying Aces said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is some sort of Speedwell. Maybe corn speedwell? This is at my Dads house which I took over the lawn to help him out. Anyone know for sure?
> I should add that I hit it with some T-zone and it mostly just laughed at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this all over my yard. Not sure what it is myself but closest i could find was some sort of speedwell or chickweed. I've been applying speedzone and/or ortho weed b gon and it has persisted although it has turned somewhat brown. Would be really nice to know what it is and how to get rid of it. mine have blue flowers.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure that it's corn speedwell after doing my research. I've tried tenacity and Tzone and both don't have much results although tenacity seemed better. Many university sites say it's difficult to control with herbicide so I plan on a fall pre emergent to stop these. Hope this helps you too


----------



## pdavi21

What's this? 
It starts out looking like dark green fine grass with a red base.
As it gets larger, the leaves get slightly wider and are slightly floppier than grass.
The leaves get spiky (looking), and it turns bluish (gets a bit fuzzy too). This is when I know I screwed up.
Then Large stems grow up and out in a bowl shape.
Buds that bare a dandelion-like puffball appear and the bottom leaves begin to get thicker.
It has a taproot.
Generic lawn weed killer seems to hurt it.


----------



## g-man

@jhov415 I think it does looks like goosegrass.


----------



## cpotter638

Is this just standard clover?


----------



## Jconnelly6b

cpotter638 said:


> Is this just standard clover?


Looks like large hop clover. Chemical control with triclopyr or quinclorac.


----------



## cpotter638

Jconnelly6b said:


> Looks like large hop clover. Chemical control with triclopyr or quinclorac.


Thank you for the help.

Also, what this the weed in these photos. Have some of these scattered through lawn.


----------



## kasberjr1

Found these three weeds in my yard. Any help with ID and treatment is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## nocsious

Looks like Dalligrass or maybe Goosegrass. I'd hand paint with the roundup gel.


----------



## Joehock57

Looking for help with this weed for a friend! Cool season turf...is this something a basic over the counter "kills weeds not the lawn" product will take care of? Thanks!


----------



## Remkid870

Have quite a bit of this in a piece of ground I seeded in April. Can someone tell me what this is? Treated with tenacity shortly after seeding but still have quite a bit of this stuff.


----------



## Igor021988

Hey any ideas on what I have growing ???


----------



## Timmers

These have been popping up with increasing regularity since my reno last fall. Two overgrown trees were in this area but were taken out to make room for the fence.





They're a bit of a pain to get out and leave a hell of a divit once they're gone. Out of the ground they tend to separate.







I will say that these were popping up (smaller amount) prior to the Reno and survived the glypho when I killed the lawn.

Thoughts/ideas?


----------



## g-man

Did you kill the tree prior to removing it? Did you remove the roots? Do these leaves look like the one from the tree?


----------



## Timmers

@g-man I don't believe the trees were killed. The one tree was an arborvitae and I'm unsure if the other, but the red leaves could be that.

I'm safe to assume this is remnants of that one tree's root system, then?


----------



## g-man

It looks like a tree to me. Maybe others will have a different opinion.


----------



## Lpv777

Heres 3 weeds im not sure about. I did t see them in the links at the beginning. Im on long island.


----------



## KThies

I have these popping up all over my back yard! Woody stem, impossible to pull out, the root is super long. Any ideas?


----------



## wtodd_h

Is this a bunch-type grass like Turf Type Tall Fescue in my newly planted cool season Bewitched KBG monostand lawn?


----------



## g-man

@wtodd_h I see boat shape tips, that's a POA. I can't tell if that's POA pratensis (eg. Bewitched), POA a or POA t.

Tgreen has a video that helps identify them.


----------



## wtodd_h

@g-man Man you're good thank you! I just watched the outstanding Tom Green Youtube video on Poa. I think we both can agree this is an undesirable bluegrass. Given the ridge and the length I think this is Poa A and if this goes to seed then we have a winner.


----------



## Wolverine

Looks like Poa Annua


----------



## erickdaniels

@Igor021988 Japanese Stiltgrass. Acclaim Extra or glyphosate.


----------



## SoilSecrets

Is this witchgrass...notice the tiny hairs on the plant. If not, what is it and how do I eliminate it in cool season grass?


----------



## SoilSecrets

Anyone know what this is and how to remove it in cool season turf?


----------



## tgreen

Wolverine said:


> Looks like Poa Annua


^+1. Definitely a poa by the ripple in the leaf blade. By the length and look I would say 99% chance annua. Odd there is not a single seedhead but I would expect that soon. If you don't see a seedhead soon and given you just planted KBG it is possible KBG.


----------



## pwnz

Is this juvenile crabgrass or some sort of POA? It's starting to come up everywhere in my beds but it's very easy to pull out including the tiny roots. The lawn area shows no infestation.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

pwnz said:


> Is this juvenile crabgrass or some sort of POA? It's starting to come up everywhere in my beds but it's very easy to pull out including the tiny roots. The lawn area shows no infestation.


I'm terrible at guessing weeds from unfamiliar area but the shallow roots, easy to pull and reddish crown say goosegrass to me. A foxtail variant would be another guess. Seed head would tell the tale.


----------



## GreenHorn

Trying to figure out this weed and best resolution.

Thanks-GreenHorn


----------



## troksd

First image looks like Buttonweed. Second image looks like Chickweed - except chick weed has white flowers.


----------



## Devil

dad311 said:


> What is it and how do I kill it! Thx.


How did this one work out @dad311? I think I got the same one...


----------



## dad311

Devil said:


> dad311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it and how do I kill it! Thx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did this one work out @dad311? I think I got the same one...
> 
> 
> [/quo@dad311
> 
> I used 3way on it, its gone!
Click to expand...


----------



## LightStorm

Hello everyone,

I moved to this house this year and I'm trying to identify what I'm up against. I have several areas in the lawn that are being taken over by this. Some areas are approaching 6 x 6 feet. I did apply a pre-emergent this spring and I'm located in Milwaukee. Is this Quackgrass? I've been looking online, but am uncertain as to what I'm dealing with.

Thanks for any guidance you can provide.

Lower half of image is being taken over by this:


----------



## pwnz

Looks like Hordeum murinum to me. Don't know how common it is in the USA. It's annual but spreads its seed like crazy.


----------



## Devil

Devil said:


> dad311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it and how do I kill it! Thx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did this one work out @dad311? I think I got the same one...
Click to expand...

Ah damn! Don't think we have that in Can@dad311


----------



## airgas1998

LightStorm said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I moved to this house this year and I'm trying to identify what I'm up against. I have several areas in the lawn that are being taken over by this. Some areas are approaching 6 x 6 feet. I did apply a pre-emergent this spring and I'm located in Milwaukee. Is this Quackgrass? I've been looking online, but am uncertain as to what I'm dealing with.
> 
> Thanks for any guidance you can provide.
> 
> Lower half of image is being taken over by this:


this is called timothy grass..good news not quack grass, bad is it's an perennial. I have this in my yard as well. most pronounced in cooler weather and will start to go dormant in how weather unless protected by shade. easy to pull up, but you would have to get root and all otherwise it will come back. only remedy is nuke it with glyphosate and start over with good grass seed. I have several spots in my front yard only, and can only think it came from some field/pasture as this is where this grass is raised as a feed crop to horses and such.


----------



## LightStorm

airgas1998 said:


> this is called timothy grass..good news not quack grass, bad is it's an perennial. I have this in my yard as well. most pronounced in cooler weather and will start to go dormant in how weather unless protected by shade. easy to pull up, but you would have to get root and all otherwise it will come back. only remedy is nuke it with glyphosate and start over with good grass seed. I have several spots in my front yard only, and can only think it came from some field/pasture as this is where this grass is raised as a feed crop to horses and such.


That is better news than I was expecting. The timothy grass does pull out easy, so I'll try that in one of the smaller patches. I'll use the glyphosate in the larger areas this fall when I can plant new seed.

Thank you for your reply. You've been very helpful!


----------



## Grassy bass

Hey there first post on the site. I got the big sorta speak in lawn care and this is my first year taking care of the lawn and ditching the lawn guy. Anyways I put down Scott's pre em the yellow bag and It got rid of all my weeds(dandelions and clovers). But didn't know that it wouldn't prevent crabgrass or some type of other grassy weed in my yard that has sprung up recently. Anybody know what type of weed this is? I'm in Long Island,NY.


----------



## Grassy bass

Hey there first post on the site. I got the bug sorta speak in lawn care and this is my first year taking care of the lawn and ditching the lawn guy. Anyways I put down Scott's pre em the yellow bag and It got rid of all my weeds(dandelions and clovers). But didn't know that it wouldn't prevent crabgrass or some type of other grassy weed in my yard that has sprung up recently. Anybody know what type of weed this is? I'm in Long Island,NY.


----------



## jha4aamu

Any weed ID gurus know what this is? I have a few patches of this in my yard that id like to get rid of


----------



## jha4aamu

any weed ID gurus out there know what this grass/weed is? I have a few patches of it that id like to get rid of ASAP!


----------



## UofK_WILDCAT

Not sure if this is the right place to post but I am a new homeowner and I'm working on getting my lawn under control and was hoping that someone could help me identify what type of grass I have and what type of line green weed is growing into it somebody told me crab grass but I know that's not what it is looks more like a clumping fescue


----------



## Spammage

It does look like it could be some K31 TF. Roundup and reseeding the area(s) may be your best bet.


----------



## UofK_WILDCAT

It's getting worse each year and it's now covering a larger area along my side walk so I'm just wondering if a pre emergence would help?


----------



## airgas1998

UofK_WILDCAT said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post but I am a new homeowner and I'm working on getting my lawn under control and was hoping that someone could help me identify what type of grass I have and what type of line green weed is growing into it somebody told me crab grass but I know that's not what it is looks more like a clumping fescue


yep...definitely a bunching tall fescue probably k31


----------



## 2L8

KThies said:


> I have these popping up all over my back yard! Woody stem, impossible to pull out, the root is super long. Any ideas?
> 
> ...(2 more Pics removed)


Looks like birch shoots from a root system. Did you chop down a birch near that place?

I found shoots of robinia here. I treated them with a 3-way herbicide at double concentration. They started to grow again once or twice, but after treating them again they gave up.


----------



## wtodd_h

Confirming this is Purslane?


----------



## Matthew_73

The only weeds I have are Crabgrass, woodsorel, Clover, Creeping Charlie and Violet. IS there a mix or certain herbicide that I can use.. Northern Grass.


----------



## troksd

It is Purslane. Note that pulling does not kill it.



wtodd_h said:


> Confirming this is Purslane?


----------



## wtodd_h

@troksd Thank you, good to know, and Purslane is on the pre and post emergence Tenacity list.


----------



## Iceman440

New to forum! I know I've got tons of clover /white clover, but any help on this would be appreciated


----------



## Buddy

Does this look like nutsedge? Various areas in lawn, yellow/neon green color.


----------



## airgas1998

^^^yep^^^


----------



## Buddy

airgas1998 said:


> ^^^yep^^^


Thought so...sprayed it so wait and see if it dies off. Thanks


----------



## yardnutz

Buddy said:


> airgas1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^yep^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Thought so...sprayed it so wait and see if it dies off. Thanks
Click to expand...

May I ask what kind of applications did you use?,


----------



## Buddy

yardnutz said:


> Buddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airgas1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^yep^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Thought so...sprayed it so wait and see if it dies off. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I ask what kind of applications did you use?,
Click to expand...

I used this: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Roundup-Roundup-for-Lawns-2-Concentrate-32-oz-Northern-500871005/300386521

Sprayed it and it killed most of it, probably need to perform a second application.


----------



## Thejarrod

Hello all, before is throw down unnecessary chems, i would like to confirm this weed. i believe it is Japanese Stiltgrass. I'm not sure, because i applied Sta-Green Prodiamine pre-emergent on 4/7 at bag rate, and Lesco Dimension pre-emergent on June 2 at bag rate. From what I am reading, these should have prevented Japanese Stiltgrass but it I have just as much this year as last season. assuming it is the dreaded stiltgrass, did i apply too late? I'm in PA just north of Philadelphia.


----------



## OnyxsLawn

I've got quite a lot of this floppy grass that is thriving in my back yard. Spreads via shallow rhizomes. Pulling one plant will usually result in a few others pulling out of the dirt.


----------



## KJB32

Hi all, can you please help identify this grassy weed?


----------



## gilly

I have some of this stuff growing in the lawn, but I'm literally going cross eyed looking in google images and TLF threads to find out what it is. Any experts able to chime in on these guys? They're pretty easy to pull out and tend to spread out a bit through my kbg.





Few more with the seeds...


----------



## StarRaider

@KJB32 ... looks like crabgrass.

@gilly ... looks like "rough bluegrass" to me. I had some of that stuff that I just pulled by hand.


----------



## gilly

StarRaider said:


> @gilly ... looks like "rough bluegrass" to me. I had some of that stuff that I just pulled by hand.


Thank you for the help here.


----------



## uts

Anyone who can help with this







I have not read too much about grassy weeds yet, but this did not get stressed by summer and didnt change color in the last fall either.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

uts said:


> Anyone who can help with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not read too much about grassy weeds yet, but this did not get stressed by summer and didnt change color in the last fall either.


Bentgrass


----------



## uts

^^ thank you. Time to start reading.


----------



## Duxa

Got Marathon 2 lawn (dwarf type tall fescue). Got this growing in it... not sure if weed or another grass type. Here is a video of it. Can I kill it without killing the fescue?

Location: Southern California

https://youtu.be/9jydzY2yDEE


----------



## KJB32

Here is another grassy weed that I have in my lawn that seems to be spreading rapidly. Can someone please help with a positive ID?


----------



## joejobber

Hello. Just moved into a new home. Overall lawn is in good condition but need help identifying the following weeds in it and what to use to get rid of it. I look forward to being part of the site and thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## uts

joejobber said:


> Hello. Just moved into a new home. Overall lawn is in good condition but need help identifying the following weeds in it and what to use to get rid of it. I look forward to being part of the site and thanks for your help in advance.


The first one looks like wild violet I think

3rd one seems to be bent grass. Take a look at my post above I have the same problem and couldn't recognize it. Does it look the same?

4th one looks like spurge.

There seems to be an assortment of broadleaf weeds.

Take a look at the first post in this thread. There are some great pictures in the link


----------



## JWAY

joejobber said:


> Hello. Just moved into a new home. Overall lawn is in good condition but need help identifying the following weeds in it and what to use to get rid of it. I look forward to being part of the site and thanks for your help in advance.


4th one is Oxalis


----------



## wbl701




----------



## g-man

Fine fescue or POA t.


----------



## war1000

Hi everyone, need some help with this. Is this Yellow Woodsorrel? or something else? I have these growing near the edges of the lawn and in some flowerbeds. 


Is this nutsedge?


I have spectercide weed stop. Will that kill the above two with spot spraying? I am in Toronto, ON area.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## JWAY

war1000 said:


> Hi everyone, need some help with this. Is this Yellow Woodsorrel? or something else? I have these growing near the edges of the lawn and in some flowerbeds.
> 
> I have spectercide weed stop. Will that kill the above two with spot spraying? I am in Toronto, ON area.
> Thanks for the help!


1st pic is Oxalis


----------



## JWAY

JWAY said:


> war1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, need some help with this. Is this Yellow Woodsorrel? or something else? I have these growing near the edges of the lawn and in some flowerbeds.
> 
> I have spectercide weed stop. Will that kill the above two with spot spraying? I am in Toronto, ON area.
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. 1st pic is Oxalis aka Yellow Woodsorrel
Click to expand...


----------



## pwnz

Is this quackgrass? It's growing in my beds with my some nice rhizomes. I originally thought this was KBG from seed which I distributed a little too far into the flower beds.


----------



## Ryan1+2

I had a light green circle of grass about 24" in diameter that I sprayed with roundup in preparation for over seed. When I cut the grass down to 2" a week later I found another area a few feet away from the one I killed. It pulled up extremely easy all matted together. I'm thinking poa trib maybe. Can someone help me out?


----------



## jhealy748

Not sure if this is a grassy weed or what it just looks different from the rest of the seedlings coming up. Is it KBG and just spreading early?


----------



## Rswarren14

Hi all! Could someone help me with identifying these? They are coming up in my Reno of *** and PRG. I did have soil and leaf compost brought in for my leveling and grading work before seed went down. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ecubed

Have few patches of this I can see pretty clearly with my overseed growing in. Any idea what it is? It's so ugly!


----------



## jhealy748

I have looked up how to kill the crested wheatgrass I have coming into my turf and according to my research these are the chemicals they list to kill it. I know what gly is but does anybody know what these other 3 are and if any of them are selective ? Picloram, dicamba, glyphosate, and imazapic


----------



## social port

@Ecubed, looks a lot like clumping fescue or some kind of KY31. My alternative guesses are annual rye and quackgrass (I'm not sure if those are auricles I see or not). Those are my best guesses, so see what you think.


----------



## social port

@Rswarren14 , my best guesses:
Pic 4: likely wild garlic. Trimec and lots (and lots and lots) of surfactant.
Pic 3: Looks a lot like nutsedge. Avoid pulling. Confirm the ID by checking for a triangular shape to the stem. Sulfentrazone. 
Pic 2: I don't know, but something with dicamba or triclopyr would be my first stop. Add NIS.
Pic 1: I can't tell from the picture. It kind of looks like goose grass, but I'm really not sure.

Check labels for use in young grass, of course.


----------



## Rswarren14

@social port Thanks. So I did peel back the leaf and there was a triangle inside it. So that is goose grass?


----------



## social port

@Rswarren14 , the triangular stem is the id characteristic for nutsedge. See K&N's post here. Note that picture of the triangular stem.

With regard to goosegrass, I'm not sure of a definitive characteristic. Unlike many of the pictures of goosegrass that I've seen, I've noticed that goosegrass is more than capable of having a more vertical growth pattern. Goosegrass does have a peculiar characteristic, but I find it difficult to describe: You will notice that the blades and even the stem feels very flat when you touch it.


----------



## Ecubed

social port said:


> @Ecubed, looks a lot like clumping fescue or some kind of KY31. My alternative guesses are annual rye and quackgrass (I'm not sure if those are auricles I see or not). Those are my best guesses, so see what you think.


My first thought was quack as well, but the auricles don't quite clasp, very close though. And yes my other guess was sadly KY31... thanks for input @social port


----------



## Royale_with_cheese

Have a few weeds in my lawn I want to get rid of, still very new to all of this so I'm unsure what they are and what to use to treat them. Currently I'm doing the fall nitrogen blitz, was also thinking about putting down some liquid aeration, as my back yard is very hard, cracking, and doesn't take water well in some areas. I'll attach some pictures of the weeds, thanks for looking!


----------



## tgreen

jhealy748 said:


> Not sure if this is a grassy weed or what it just looks different from the rest of the seedlings coming up. Is it KBG and just spreading early?


Looks like poa annua


----------



## tgreen

Rswarren14 said:


> Hi all! Could someone help me with identifying these? They are coming up in my Reno of *** and PRG. I did have soil and leaf compost brought in for my leveling and grading work before seed went down. Thanks in advance!


This one looks like wild onion


----------



## tgreen

Ecubed said:


> Have few patches of this I can see pretty clearly with my overseed growing in. Any idea what it is? It's so ugly!


Looks like tall fescue


----------



## tgreen

Royale_with_cheese said:


> Have a few weeds in my lawn


I id'd a few of these on your duplicate post on the cool season lawn thread. Hope it helps


----------



## tgreen

wbl701 said:


>


This is poa T


----------



## tgreen

joejobber said:


> Hello. Just moved into a new home. Overall lawn is in good condition but need help identifying the following weeds in it and what to use to get rid of it. I look forward to being part of the site and thanks for your help in advance.


Others ID'd these correctly. 1) wild violet, 3) nimblewill or bentgrass, 4) oxalis 6) looks like yellow nutsedge that has just been cut. Your mower blade looks very sharp, nice job.


----------



## tgreen

OnyxsLawn said:


> I've got quite a lot of this floppy grass that is thriving in my back yard. Spreads via shallow rhizomes. Pulling one plant will usually result in a few others pulling out of the dirt.


This looks like poa triv. It is definitely a poa. Shallow rhizomes are actually called stolons. I'm guessing it pulls off the ground with very little effort. Sorry to give the bad news.


----------



## OnyxsLawn

@tgreen Thanks! It's dead now since I did a renovation but I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## tgreen

Rswarren14 said:


>


Also, this one could be a sedge. Yellow nutsedge is very common in warm, sunny and moist/wet conditions. To ID any type of sedge, look/feel the stem of the plant. Sedges are triangular like the pic below. I don't know of any other plant that has that structure.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

Is this Nutsedge?


----------



## Ohio Lawn

Here are two more I found this morning. The first one I am almost positive is Yellow Nutsedge. The other pics of the other weed I have no idea. Thoughts?


----------



## Ohio Lawn

What is this? I was thinking wild onion or wild garlic.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

Here's two more I found in my lawn today. I think the left one is dogfenel and the right is butterweed. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ironman77

Good morning - I recently did a KBG overseed of my lawn that is filling in nicely. After mowing to 2 inches yesterday, I noticed this weed in the area near the side of my house. What is it?


----------



## Ohio Lawn

Ohio Lawn said:


> What is this? I was thinking wild onion or wild garlic.


Ok I think this might be Spikesedge.


----------



## Ohio Lawn

Ohio Lawn said:


> Here's two more I found in my lawn today. I think the left one is dogfenel and the right is butterweed. Any thoughts?


Now I think the weed on the right is common groundsel.


----------



## Buckmaster

Can anyone help with this one? I've been looking at grass and weeds and it's hurting my head how its all starting to look the same.
It pulls up easy like it's rooted only into thatch with long vine like stolons. It seems to behave like bent grass but it doesn't look the same to me. Is it nimbleweed? Could be a grass and not a weed? Dying/sick KBG perhaps
Thanks


----------



## g-man

@Buckmaster I can't I'd it. It looks like Zoysia or nimblewill or bermuda. I don't think it is bent and definitely not kbg. It mostly looks like it is all dead in that area.


----------



## Buckmaster

g-man said:


> @Buckmaster I can't I'd it. It looks like Zoysia or nimblewill or bermuda. I don't think it is bent and definitely not kbg. It mostly looks like it is all dead in that area.


Thanks for giving it a look. Do you think it could be poa triv? I just learned about that while searching around.


----------



## social port

@Buckmaster, I could be incorrect, but that doesn't look like bermuda to me.


----------



## stogie1020

Just found this in my prg overseeded on top of my Bermuda. Any idea what it is?


----------



## social port

@stogie1020 , for pics 1 and 2, are you sure that isn't common bermuda?


----------



## stogie1020

social port said:


> @stogie1020 , for pics 1 and 2, are you sure that isn't common bermuda?


You may be right, although I am not entirely convinced. It was so much lighter than the overseeded Rye I assumed it was a weed, but my Bermuda was not fully dormant when I overseeded. I just dont remember my Bermuda being that wide leafed or having the vertical levels that this has. I will give it a shot of some hose-end weed+feed and if it lives, it's Bermuda.


----------



## social port

stogie1020 said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> @stogie1020 , for pics 1 and 2, are you sure that isn't common bermuda?
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, although I am not entirely convinced. It was so much lighter than the overseeded Rye I assumed it was a weed, but my Bermuda was not fully dormant when I overseeded. I just dont remember my Bermuda being that wide leafed or having the vertical levels that this has. I will give it a shot of some hose-end weed+feed and if it lives, it's Bermuda.
Click to expand...

I assumed that you had a turf type bermuda, and I was thinking that some common crept in somewhere somehow. If you think that it is not bermuda, you might consider Torpedo grass. Torpedo grass can look like common bermuda, and I have read that the blades of Torpedo look wider than bermuda. To me, that doesn't look like Torpedo, but I am not terribly reliable for that ID.


----------



## stogie1020

social port said:


> stogie1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> @stogie1020 , for pics 1 and 2, are you sure that isn't common bermuda?
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, although I am not entirely convinced. It was so much lighter than the overseeded Rye I assumed it was a weed, but my Bermuda was not fully dormant when I overseeded. I just dont remember my Bermuda being that wide leafed or having the vertical levels that this has. I will give it a shot of some hose-end weed+feed and if it lives, it's Bermuda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assumed that you had a turf type bermuda, and I was thinking that some common crept in somewhere somehow. If you think that it is not bermuda, you might consider Torpedo grass. Torpedo grass can look like common bermuda, and I have read that the blades of Torpedo look wider than bermuda. To me, that doesn't look like Torpedo, but I am not terribly reliable for that ID.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I have common bermuda (sigh...). I am going to spray a "weed+feed" hose end bottle on it and see what happens...


----------



## Wilbursan

This is growing in Fescue. I'm in Alabama but didn't see this until after the weather turned cool. We've had a lot of rain lately. Any suggestions?


----------



## social port

@Ironman77 , have you noticed any stolons?
@Wilbursan , for chemical control, I would proceed with triclopyr and a non-ionic surfactant.


----------



## Wilbursan

social port said:


> @Wilbursan , for chemical control, I would proceed with triclopyr and a non-ionic surfactant.


TZone SE has 7.72% Triclopyr BEE - would this work? I have plenty of that.


----------



## social port

Wilbursan said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wilbursan , for chemical control, I would proceed with triclopyr and a non-ionic surfactant.
> 
> 
> 
> TZone SE has 7.72% Triclopyr BEE - would this work? I have plenty of that.
Click to expand...

I not familiar with all of the triclopyr formulations, but that should work. Be sure to use the surfactant if one isn't already in the solution.


----------



## Wilbursan

One more question. All the advice I can find says wait 3-4 mowings before using herbicide after seeding. Obviously I'm not still cutting grass in mid November so how long after germination before it's safe to use TZone-SE on overseeded Fescue?


----------



## Methodical

Wilbursan said:


> One more question. All the advice I can find says wait 3-4 mowings before using herbicide after seeding. Obviously I'm not still cutting grass in mid November so how long after germination before it's safe to use TZone-SE on overseeded Fescue?


My suggestion is just wait until next season. You apply now and if there's any damage, it won't recover until next spring and you'd be looking at that all winter. Also, I do believe herbicides show the minimum temperature, but if not, I'd call the hotline number on the label to check.


----------



## ddrriizz

What weed is this? I have them popping up all over the yard.


----------



## NoslracNevok

This the 3rd plant of this kind since a fall monostand reno. I'm thinking Poa A.


----------



## kds

What is this stuff? It's growing under a spruce tree and some other areas where nothing should be growing. It doesn't appear to be in my turf. It's a clumping variety and I've used RoundUp on it at least twice but it always comes back. I think it was hanging around during winter too.


----------



## Spammage

Looks like poa annua.


----------



## kds

Spammage said:


> Looks like poa annua.


Thanks! Well, that sucks.


----------



## 1028mountain

Can someone tell me what this is? Rye POA ??

Seems to be sprouting up a lot Olin my recent TTTF reno.

https://flic.kr/p/2iBPKJA

https://flic.kr/p/2iBvDZr


----------



## g-man

It looks like quackgrass. Check for clasping auricles. The first post in this thread has Id tools.


----------



## 1028mountain

g-man said:


> It looks like quackgrass. Check for clasping auricles. The first post in this thread has Id tools.


Looks like that's what it is. Damn had no luck with my recent renovation. Seems like everything that could go wrong has.

I've been hand pulling them but they seem to multiply an awful lot. Grass isn't growing yet but this stuff is.


----------



## g-man

Don't hand pull it. Round up is the best option


----------



## 1028mountain

g-man said:


> Don't hand pull it. Round up is the best option


Ok. So just spot spray them?


----------



## g-man

That or use a small cotton ball or paint brush and paint the leaves.


----------



## 1028mountain

I just spot sprayed them. Will try cotton ball or
Paint brush if I see more.


----------



## 1028mountain

Does this help identify it?

https://flic.kr/p/2iCtSbj


----------



## 1028mountain

https://flic.kr/p/2iCwDCk


----------



## gm560

Got this stuff all over. Hoping not triv.


----------



## Powhatan

gm560 said:


> Got this stuff all over. Hoping not triv.


Looks like the triv I've been pulling and killing in my yard.


----------



## gm560

Powhatan said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got this stuff all over. Hoping not triv.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the triv I've been pulling and killing in my yard.
Click to expand...

yay. i think ill dig it out now.


----------



## g-man

@gm560 I don't think it is a poa. The leaf tip and the collar don't look like a POA to me, but I can't I'd it.


----------



## irene83

Hello, I just moved into a house in Central Illinois a few months ago. Now that the snow is melted, I wanted to take a look at the lawn. Some of the grass has grown back but as you can see, it is covered in these white weed? shaped like mini broomsticks. Does anyone know what this is and what I can do?


----------



## irene83

^ I've been doing some googling and it looks like it can be Nimblewill. Can somebody confirm? Also what can be done about it? Given that it's affected pretty much the whole lawn, should I just completely redo it? Thanks!


----------



## mowww

irene83 said:


> ^ I've been doing some googling and it looks like it can be Nimblewill. Can somebody confirm? Also what can be done about it? Given that it's affected pretty much the whole lawn, should I just completely redo it? Thanks!


+1 for nimblewill. Central Illinois is loaded with it. Pylex and Tenacity are both good on it.


----------



## g-man

^ once the weather warms up and the nimblewill starts growing, then you can kill it with tenacity.


----------



## Wilbursan

I was told in the Warm Season forum that the small weed on the left and in the lawn are Poa Annua. Assuming that's true, how do I kill it? All the things that Do My Own recommend will kill my Tall Fescue.


----------



## g-man

Try tenacity at multiple small rate (2oz/acre rate).


----------



## Matthew_73

Thoughts? Only 2 spots.


----------



## kaij_15

Morning all!

I google lens'ed this and its pretty broad. Quack, goose.... I dunno. Its in my fescue, could it be fescue? If not, I need help on what to kill it with or a process.


----------



## g-man

I see clasping auricles, so quackgrass or annual rye.


----------



## kaij_15

@g-man

Anything that will kill it and not kill my fescue?

Thank you!


----------



## g-man

Maybe fusilade, but it will hurt your Fescue. Careful painting of round up works.


----------



## kylebm

I live in southeast Wisconsin. I believe I have a Kentucky bluegrass and fescue blend. But my wife and I have lived here for 4 years now and we have always had the large straw color patch but now we have been noticing these small bundles popping up everywhere. The bundles seem to sit a little higher than the rest of the lawn. Is this a disease or different type of grass with delayed dormancy? Thank you for your help


----------



## kzrcode

Can you identify any of these weeds/grasses? I tried to group like-items together with multiple examples. Asking as I'm getting ready to throw down pre-m!

If I'm breaking any TLF norms, please let me know! 

Thank you, all - TLF and its members = my trusted source for all things lawn. :dancenana:

All photos linked below live in this photo bank: https://photos.app.goo.gl/jgg7DmEH2F7h5PWJA

• Weed #1 - new KBG battling weeds
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/XC6nFYNuSkE729fP6
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/J5jXsQs64uME2Nzp6
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/VAKxtqSmMk4dyRY88
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/qbG6HezFHJsdPcwq7

• Weed #2
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/2Q6VV5Hu9sqF4E726
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/bhZDUx2d6jzA3W926

• Weed #3
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/wZqYAa9CKdb1sFfC6
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/PkgyY5ADNFeU8Goy8
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/oiTuHQokQaKgD6Ds9

• Weed #4 - are the bunches crabgrass?
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/TBC9fQZkexvEA4FLA
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/jxkeMPcYMXRdFbrA9
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/JqtKB67rHjbrkcno9
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/WEQc8NeGbrqm3bu3A

• Weed #5
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/2sRWdiR7RqQoiFM26
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/grDwi5wfEYe1R3rLA
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/NoTmLjMmYYYvmv5v6
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/BtXTxT9iFipueXGT7
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/HzdTH7dvBznSU8LF6

• Weed #6 - clover and..?
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/UDUYW2c15K5Uh5y86

• Weed #7
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/VuvFX3SGSYd3xtma8
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/iKeW1DcYG9EfbHEP7
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/KCRpgkUGU4Eb39R27
o https://photos.app.goo.gl/9Vhvg9zUffzPHgX27


----------



## ThickAndGreen

Is this POA Triv? The weeds are sticking up that much as I pulled them up to apply Glyphosate.

Edit: Added 4th image of what I believe is the game full grown plant in an area close to the lawn.


----------



## g-man

@ThickAndGreen I cant tell. The last one looks different than the first. The first looked like orchardgrass to me.


----------



## ThickAndGreen

@g-man I'm fairly confident they're the same as the areas are very close together and look similar close up. Here's a closeup picture of the last one.




Not sure if that helps. Really just wanted to be able to rule out POA T but from reading about Quackgrass it doesn't appear to be a much better alternative.


----------



## cpd5215

Forgive me, but I forgot to take pictures before I mowed yesterday. I have after mow pictures.

I have three dogs, one of which is large. As you can see from the "pee spots", they go often. Before I mowed yesterday, the lawn was basically all the same deep green color, albeit the "pee section" of the yard was much longer than the Other parts as the grass in general is just waking up here in Ohio.

Are the bright green spots where they have went to the bathroom and the grass simply hasn't browned and hasn't died yet like the other spots. This was the same area pre mow that was much longer, but still dark green at the top of the blades like the rest of the yard. I know what the "pee spots" look like in the grass. It is also very thick in these areas where it is a lighter green. Did is "scalp" the grass? Or is it Poa T?

I dug out a section in the yard where the brighter color is and attached pictures.

Just a little history on the yard...KBG sod laid in new construction home in July....Very hot and dry..Patio and irrigation installed shortly thereafter...Yard underwent a lot of stress to say the least.. Contractor "reseeded" after they were done and then I overseeded in the fall with KBG and PR.







I didn't see those brighter spots last fall if I remember correctly..

Ive attached some of the pictures from story I described above as well as current photos. Please let me know if you need any additional information.

Thanks for your opinions

Edit


----------



## uts

Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## g-man

@ThickAndGreen I don't think it is quackgrass. I can't id it.


----------



## g-man

@uts star of Bethlehem


----------



## uts

g-man said:


> @uts star of Bethlehem


Thank you. I thought it was this but wasn't sure. I'm assuming gly should take care of this? It's in a daffodil bed.


----------



## HeadWest

Is this heal-all (prunella vulgaris)? If so, How do I kill it? It is ravaging my lawn (region: northwest Oregon). I've treated the lawn with Ortho Weed B Gon and then about a week later Roundup for Lawns. Neither seem to have had an effect on the weeds. The Roundup was only about 36 hours ago, so perhaps it's too early to expect results. Thanks.


----------



## g-man

@uts digging it is faster.


----------



## g-man

@HeadWest that weed is a first one for me.

MSU says triclopyr and it was the one I was going to suggest. The leaf looks shiny and waxy, so make sure you use a surfactant.

http://www.msuturfweeds.net/details/_/heal_all_22/#weeddetail

PSU list tenacity.
https://plantscience.psu.edu/research/centers/turf/extension/plant-id/broadleaf/healall


----------



## HeadWest

g-man said:


> @HeadWest that weed is a first one for me.
> 
> MSU says triclopyr and it was the one I was going to suggest. The leaf looks shiny and waxy, so make sure you use a surfactant.
> 
> http://www.msuturfweeds.net/details/_/heal_all_22/#weeddetail
> 
> PSU list tenacity.
> https://plantscience.psu.edu/research/centers/turf/extension/plant-id/broadleaf/healall


Thanks for the info, much appreciated. In looking at a few popular weed sprays, I don't see triclopyr listed as an ingredient. Any recommendations on what product I would find that in?

Update on the status of the weeds: 72 hours post Roundup for Lawns and they have started to slightly brown and wilt. It's not all of them, and it's not an overwhelming browning. TBD if it had any material effect.


----------



## g-man

Weed b Gon CCO (clover, chickweed and oxalis) has it. Also, at home Depot, a product called Brush killer also has it.


----------



## HeadWest

g-man said:


> Weed b Gon CCO (clover, chickweed and oxalis) has it. Also, at home Depot, a product called Brush killer also has it.


Thank you.


----------



## Sandy Soil

Hey all, Central NJ cool season mix

I have this wiry grass popping up all over my lawn, the stems are very straw-like and it grows at a sharp angle nearly perpendicular to the soil. Anyone have any clue?

Over seeded last fall with JG BB Ultra


----------



## Liledgy

This popped up over the winter at a summer House we own on a river. We irrigate from it too.


----------



## Cincinnati guy

Hey guys! Little help here identifying these weeds. I did already use menards step 1 but obviously didn't work. I've used ortho weed b gon. Maybe I need a better product. Should I use my tenacity on it? I really need a new pump sprayer!


----------



## Powhatan

Cincinnati guy said:


> Hey guys! Little help here identifying these weeds. I did already use menards step 1 but obviously didn't work. I've used ortho weed b gon. Maybe I need a better product. Should I use my tenacity on it? I really need a new pump sprayer!


@Cincinnati guy that's poa trivialis. It's best to kill it during the spring growing season as much as you can before it spreads more. There are several threads here describing what people do to get rid of it. Va Tech plant lab told me to use glyphosate then sod/reseed after. Recommend spraying glyphosate 2 to 3 times to kill it. Don't be conservitave with the spray, triv spreads out away from the plant center.


----------



## Cincinnati guy

Powhatan said:


> Cincinnati guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Little help here identifying these weeds. I did already use menards step 1 but obviously didn't work. I've used ortho weed b gon. Maybe I need a better product. Should I use my tenacity on it? I really need a new pump sprayer!
> 
> 
> 
> @Cincinnati guy that's poa trivialis. It's best to kill it during the spring growing season as much as you can before it spreads more. There are several threads here describing what people do to get rid of it. Va Tech plant lab told me to use glyphosate then sod/reseed after. Recommend spraying glyphosate 2 to 3 times to kill it. Don't be conservitave with the spray, triv spreads out away from the plant center.
Click to expand...

Oh man this is going to suck! It's all over!!! Is there anything to prevent it? I'll look up information for it.


----------



## Liledgy

Liledgy said:


> This popped up over the winter at a summer House we own on a river. We irrigate from it too.


Would trimec 992 take care of this?


----------



## Sandy Soil

Sandy Soil said:


> Hey all, Central NJ cool season mix
> 
> I have this wiry grass popping up all over my lawn, the stems are very straw-like and it grows at a sharp angle nearly perpendicular to the soil. Anyone have any clue?
> 
> Over seeded last fall with JG BB Ultra


*update*: noticed this stuff is all over my neighborhood too... grabbed a more mature plant off a neighbors lawn which has a seed head:







Any help??


----------



## macanic21

Poa Triv?


----------



## evann139

Can anyone help me identify this weed? Cool season lawn renovated in 2018. KBG/TTTF/Rye mix. Grow zone 6a.


----------



## Methodical

A constant battle.


----------



## GreenCarpet

Is this dreaded Poa Annua? Never a problem before but this spring see small clumps of a softer feeling grass with seed heads.


----------



## Sandy Soil

GreenCarpet said:


> Is this dreaded Poa Annua? Never a problem before but this spring see small clumps of a softer feeling grass with seed heads.


yes... can knock it down now with Meso and a fall preM to prevent it.


----------



## GreenCarpet

Much appreciated! Worth it to pull and re-seed bare spots or just go the Tenacity route for right now? Definitely pre emergent in Fall.


----------



## Sandy Soil

@GreenCarpet depends on your tolerance for brown/bare spots, could cut out and reseed if you have large sections and you think you have time before the heat hits. I just spot sprayed Tenacity where i have it... i have desirable grass mixed in w the spots of Annua so i am hoping it wont look too bad and thicken up once the meso hits back the Annua,

will take me a few years eliminate it and get desirable grass to take its spot.. be thankful its not Triv and Quackgrass


----------



## bmclifford

Hi all. I created a new post in the Cool Season forum, but I realize I should have probably used this thread.

I moved into my house in 2016 (new construction with sod in front and seed in back/side) and have had a lawncare service since then. But this year I decided to cancel my service and do it on my own as I have not been pleased with the results and want to have control over what goes on the lawn and when. For a couple years now I have had this grass/weed that outgrows the other grass in the spring and has a lighter, lime-ish color to it. I took a couple pictures below. I would be much appreciative of any help in ID'ing this! Thank you!


----------



## Ryan1+2

That looks similar to an area of my yard. I was told it's orchard grass. There is no selective killer for that. Round up would be the only thing to kill it. Of course that would also kill good grass. Have you given thought to doing a reno?


----------



## Timbo3985

Had a lot of loam brought in last fall after some underground electrical work was done. I took the chance and seeded Mazama KBG very late. It didn't germinate before temps dove for the winter. Now as temps have been coming up, I notice some decent Mazama germination, but I also have this popping up sparingly in a few areas. What is it? It's growing much faster than any other grasses around it


----------



## Wiley

A little ID help would be appreciated.


----------



## Cubsfan23

Hello guys,

Got into lawn care last year and lawn is really thickening up and looking good. In the front I have an issue with this type of weed that hasn't been too effected by grassy herbicides. The Scott's new lawn food plus crabgrass preventer turned it white briefly.

But anyways, new to identifying weeds and unfortunately I am thinking maybe quackgrass? It grows faster than the lawn and is a lime green appearance that really sticks out a few days after mowing. All signs of quackgrass from what I've seen.

If so I think I will try mowing shorter and maybe the weed wand method to target the quackgrass? I think I have a mix of grass but definitely rye and overseeded last spring with a mix. I am in northern Illinois. Appreciate the help identifying, would love it if it wasn't quack.


----------



## Alex1389

Need some help here as well.


----------



## GreenCarpet

Is this the beginnings of Orchard Grass? Seems too early for crab.


----------



## DadInTheLawn

Any ideas? Pops up, what feels like, randomly throughout my back lawn every spring, disappears at some point in the middle of the summer. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Wolverine

https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/

Maybe this will help some of you out


----------



## Wolverine

Cubsfan23 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Got into lawn care last year and lawn is really thickening up and looking good. In the front I have an issue with this type of weed that hasn't been too effected by grassy herbicides. The Scott's new lawn food plus crabgrass preventer turned it white briefly.
> 
> But anyways, new to identifying weeds and unfortunately I am thinking maybe quackgrass? It grows faster than the lawn and is a lime green appearance that really sticks out a few days after mowing. All signs of quackgrass from what I've seen.
> 
> If so I think I will try mowing shorter and maybe the weed wand method to target the quackgrass? I think I have a mix of grass but definitely rye and overseeded last spring with a mix. I am in northern Illinois. Appreciate the help identifying, would love it if it wasn't quack.


Clasping auricle is Quackgrass, which is what I believe this is


----------



## Wolverine

GreenCarpet said:


> Is this the beginnings of Orchard Grass? Seems too early for crab.


This looks like Poa Trivialis.


----------



## weirj55

I've got this popping up and spreading all over my backyard even with my Tenacity PreM down. Recommendations for ridding myself of it?


----------



## mpoland33

I have a couple things going on. The one with the hand in the picture is a weed that I'm not sure what it is.

The other is red tips of something. I just seeded fescue in the fall and its started to turn to red tips.


----------



## nova_lawn

Hi! I'm seeing this in my TTTF lawn. Any idea what this is? Thanks!


----------



## capples3

Hey All,

I mistakenly posted this in the cool season fourm. I seem to have an infestation of this stuff, I'm not sure if it's wild carrot/queens annes lace or whatever it is but it's starting to want to take over my front lawn. Normal weed killer will not kill this stuff. What is it, how do I kill it. I live in Ontario Canada.


----------



## Rjbellezza21

I planted grass in July 2017 and had to replant in the fall. May 2018 my lawn was so thick and plush I had to buy a John Deere zero turn to cut it. The lawn looked great but come July 2018 I began to get large brown patches in my lawn so I started to treat with headway G every 28 days and it helps. They told me I would never get rid of the fungus and would have to treat every year is this true?

Also, I recently found another weed in my lawn other than the few clover I see and kill with speedzone. Can you help to identify it and let me know what I need to buy to treat it.


----------



## Cancop1

I feel like it's way to early for crabgrass in Canada. I havent gotten 50 degree soil temps yet except for 1 day in the mid afternoon. Still some sub 35 temps over night. Can anyone ID this stuff. I've got it this stuff in bare spots in several areas and along driveway and curb edges. What is it ?


----------



## jwill

Any ID help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## palum19

Hey guys, have this in random spots all over my property. Anyone know what this is? Dallisgrass?


----------



## Pbrick

Anyone know what this is? I thought maybe nutsedge but it doesn't seem like it on closer review. It grows taller than my regular grass and is kind of lime green color but doesn't have the floppy nature that I've seen before in nutsedge... thanks.


----------



## Kissfromnick

What do you think is orchard grass or poa T ?


----------



## JeffR84

Can anyone help me identify this weed?


----------



## stevehollx

Is this nutsedge?





There is a plant about 10 ft away in my landscape bed that I suspect it is from, which are these:


----------



## Royale_with_cheese

I'm in Michigan, have a few weeds I'm hoping an experienced eye can identify. I've looked at a few pages, trying to identify them myself, however it's pretty difficult to a rookie eye.


----------



## Are-Jay

JeffR84 said:


> Can anyone help me identify this weed?


Looks a lot like what I'm trying to ID. I'm in the Seattle area and have this grass/weed coming in strong right now. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Kissfromnick

Royale_with_cheese said:


> I'm in Michigan, have a few weeds I'm hoping an experienced eye can identify. I've looked at a few pages, trying to identify them myself, however it's pretty difficult to a rookie eye.


Picture #3 junglerice. Check this. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2461


----------



## Boberto

Any ideas?


----------



## Royale_with_cheese

Kissfromnick said:


> Royale_with_cheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Michigan, have a few weeds I'm hoping an experienced eye can identify. I've looked at a few pages, trying to identify them myself, however it's pretty difficult to a rookie eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture #3 junglerice. Check this.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2461
Click to expand...

Looks very similar, however doesn't say any is present in Michigan.


----------



## Kissfromnick

Boberto said:


> Any ideas?


I have tons of this on my property line. Round up taking down easily.


----------



## Boberto

Kissfromnick said:


> Boberto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tons of this on my property line. Round up taking down easily.
Click to expand...

Something like this? https://www.homedepot.com/p/Roundup-Roundup-for-Lawns-1-Ready-to-Use-Wand-1-33-Gal-Northern-438501005/300386639


----------



## Kissfromnick

Boberto said:


> Kissfromnick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boberto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tons of this on my property line. Round up taking down easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something like this? https://www.homedepot.com/p/Roundup-Roundup-for-Lawns-1-Ready-to-Use-Wand-1-33-Gal-Northern-438501005/300386639
Click to expand...

Yes. Make sure you kill it before it's trow the seed. Other way it will come back 100% next year. It way cheeper to get concentrate and mix you own.


----------



## DallasB+ict

Absolute noob here. 2 different weeds. The first one is dark green and in clumps in the yard. The other grows horizontal and never "stands up". Wichita, KS


----------



## nikmasteed

Spotty weed grass popping up here and there throughout the lawn.

Initially thought it might be crabgrass but now I do not think that is correct. I hope the pics are helpful, this is only about a day and a half after a haircut. Can post more in a few days if itd be helpful. Plantnet app wanted to tell me this was poa annua, but it seems to want to ID anything grassy as poa a. Starting to find that app less and less useful...

I also hit these with 2,4-D about a week ago as I was hitting some clover and dandies.


----------



## dicko1

Boberto said:


> Any ideas?


That's Garlic Mustard, it sets hundreds if not thousands of seeds and quickly overtakes whatever landscaping its growing in. It's pure evil!

Terminate it with extreme prejudice! It is one difficult evil weed to kill. Everything I've thrown at it, including RoundUp, is just shaken off. I swear it laughs at me behind my back. Sure, herbicides look like they're working, it curls up and contorts, but it never seems to die. You cant even pull it up! It comes up easily enough but you cant let the pulled up plants lie around. The seeds continue to mature even if pulled from the ground!

My best plan of action I found is to use a pre-emergent to keep the seeds from growing. Its a biennial. The first year it exists as a small rosette shaped plant. The second year, it shoots up, like in your pictures, flowers, and goes to seed. Being biennial, it takes two years to control with a pre-emergent.

If you decide to hand weed, either bag the plants and dispose or do what I do: spread them on the lawn in a nice sunny spot and they will quickly wilt and die. Then mow them to into tiny pieces with the lawn mower. Whatever you do, dont put them in the compose pile.


----------



## Ballistic

Im not the best at identifying weeds, Would this be Quackgrass?


----------



## Royale_with_cheese

I have a ton of these spread throughout the yard.


----------



## LLMS123

Hey guys got a few sections of this in my front lawn. It's a lighter green then the rest of my lawn. Not sure if it's crabgrass, quack grass or a different weed altogether or possibly just a different grass species. If you do know what it is what action should be taken if any?


----------



## Kenny_Login

Hello all,

Trying to figure out if this is Poa Annua or not. Would someone be able to help out? Cheers!


----------



## Lawncareallen

Here you go guys, found this badass picture that will really help everyone for poa issues. Its a great picture to tell between annua and triv.


----------



## Khufu

How do I get rid of this kind of stoloniferous weed with shallow roots and what is it? I removed patches of it last year, this year there seems to be small growths here and there that I've been hand pulling hoping my KBG will take over.


----------



## CanadianGrassMan

Thanks for any help, sorry for no close ups. Limey green and spreading like crazy. Almost hard to see until it crowds out the grass around it.


----------



## Camarojoe12

I am having these ugly suckers pop up this year. I did put down pre em. Anyone have an idea what's what?


----------



## turfnsurf

Boberto said:


> Any ideas?


I am new to this, but that looks like garlic mustard.


----------



## zinger565

Poa?


----------



## Powhatan

zinger565 said:


> Poa?


Looks like a poa pratensis seed head to me.


----------



## zinger565

Powhatan said:


> zinger565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a poa pratensis seed head to me.
Click to expand...

So KBG? I'm cool with that. I wasn't sure since the seed heads are further apart than what I've seen in comparison videos.


----------



## Black-thumb-brandon

I have a 500sqft patch for a backyard that I'm attempting to turn into a beautiful yard at my new house in Dallas. The sod that was layed by the builder was all but dead so I tilled it (and changed drainage slope away from foundation) and scrapped most the dead grass off. Following specific guidance from my neighbor that has had gorgeous turf the last few years, I seeded a couple months back with Scott's Perennial Ryegrass mix in the area that gets full sun and Scott's Dense Shade Mix along areas which get very little sun exposure. I've been educated since that the Ryegrass is unlike to survive a summer in most cases (however I'm risking it based on the neighbors history and I'm already in...).

I'm not certain if I can address these weeds with a herbicide yet given the relative youth of the grass. Can someone help identify actions to clean up inconsistencies in the yard?


----------



## g-man

@Camarojoe12 I see poa annua in your images.

@Black-thumb-brandon the first image looks like a sedge. You need sedgehammer (or it active ingredient) to treat it.


----------



## Deadpair

Ok. I am new to this. I have left all of my treatment up to the pro company and am working on perhaps taking it over.

Any help with this that just showed up in the last few days.


----------



## Black-thumb-brandon

@g-man Thanks! That was what my research had suggested but wanted to get a more seasoned eye to review. Also, hoped I was wrong.


----------



## Lawnsnotmygame

New to this. I tried matching it but there too many weeds that I feel match this? Any experts out there? My guess was crab grass?


----------



## PNW_TurfNoob

I have well established patches of light green grass (see pics) that have been in my front lawn for a few years. I've been calling this crabgrass, but after looking at some resources I don't think it is afterall. I saw some videos on crabgrass that explained that it has long seed heads, alternating leaves and is a darker color. This grass is perenial, has low, light colored seed heads, thick stems/stolons. I think it might be bermuda grass, but can't really tell. Or is is this Poa A or some other grassy weed? I'm in Seattle if that helps.

If it is bermuda grass, is there an herbicide that will kill it, but not affect my rye/finefescue lawn? Thanks!!


----------



## Ewiegman

Looking for help with this weed. Cool season mix in mid Missouri. Was thinking kyllinga but the more I look into it the more I'm second guessing. In damp shaded spots it's matted down and choking out my grass, in drier sunny spots it's upright.


----------



## JeffR84

Anyone know what this is. I've just started to notice them within the last few weeks. 3 days or so after a mow it's typically about an inch taller than my KBG.


----------



## Rezer

What is this?


----------



## maxw7

Hoping to get some help with this weed popping up in my yard. I'm in Utah and have KBG and this weed is popping up in bare spots. When pulling it it comes out pretty easy but I just would like to make sure that I'm actually getting it all.


----------



## Camarojoe12

I have an abundance of these leafy things after planting kbg. Any idea what it is?


----------



## dicko1

That dark spot in the leaf makes me think of Pennsylvania Smartweed or Ladysthumb.


----------



## turfnsurf

Somehow these got mixed in my vegetable garden.


----------



## mummer43

Hi all,

I have nearly two acres of lawn and I currently have an infestation of a grassy weed. The lawn treatment company I use is telling me it's quackgrass and that the only way to get rid of it is using roundup to kill the entire lawn then re-seed. Having such a big lawn, I have no interest in doing this. I'd just like to get a second opinion on this. I have used Google Lens and Picture this and both are saying that it is orchardgrass. I'm not sure if this matters for the purposes of controlling it, but I'd like to have a definitive diagnosis. Thanks in advance!

Edit: Picture this is calling the close-up photo Indian Goosegrass.


----------



## LaffyCaffi

They are growing fast from brand new sod from April. What is it, how do I kill it. I'm in Colorado


----------



## LaffyCaffi

They are growing fast from brand new sod from April. What is it, how do I kill it. I'm in Colorado


----------



## Texas_Bermuda

This stuff is killlllling my yard. This is cleanest. What and how?


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Texas_Bermuda said:


> This stuff is killlllling my yard. This is cleanest. What and how?


That looks like yellow nutsedge to me.

However, the definitive way to identify nutsedge is the triangular stem, just above the roots and before the leaves all separate from the stem. You can feel this by rolling the stem in your fingers or by cutting a cross-section of the stem. See the photo below for a cut cross-section of the stem. (Photo from the nutsedge page at Michigan State University: https://www.canr.msu.edu/resources/yellow_nutsedge)










If it is nutsedge, I have two suggestions:
1 - Read the Purdue publication on Yellow Nutsedge Control: https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/ay/ay-19-w.pdf
2 - Per the table in the above publication, use a product with the active ingredient of sulfentrazone and apply according to label directions.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda

ken-n-nancy said:


> Texas_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff is killlllling my yard. This is cleanest. What and how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like yellow nutsedge to me.
> 
> However, the definitive way to identify nutsedge is the triangular stem, just above the roots and before the leaves all separate from the stem. You can feel this by rolling the stem in your fingers or by cutting a cross-section of the stem. See the photo below for a cut cross-section of the stem. (Photo from the nutsedge page at Michigan State University: https://www.canr.msu.edu/resources/yellow_nutsedge)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is nutsedge, I have two suggestions:
> 1 - Read the Purdue publication on Yellow Nutsedge Control: https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/ay/ay-19-w.pdf
> 2 - Per the table in the above publication, use a product with the active ingredient of sulfentrazone and apply according to label directions.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah definitely that. Will read and destroy!


----------



## samzone7a

All this time I thought Crabgrass was the last for the season that I have to battle. But all a sudden these three pop up :

1. 


2. Possible nutsedge? 


3. Plant or tree ?


----------



## dwightevansjr71

I have tried to find what this weed is but I cannot locate it anywhere. I have TTTF and this is invading my yard. Tenacity kills it, but I want to know what it is. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ksturfguy

Is this Poa Triv or what? Its thin and lime green, growing much faster then my TTTF but its not nutsedge or at least doesn't look like my other pockets of nutsedge.


----------



## KoopHawk

This has popped up within the last week or so in my 50ish day old Bluebank KBG stand. It is much lighter and growing exponentially faster than the Bluebank. Doesn't look like any of the other weeds and crabgrass I have been dealing with.


----------



## Peter619

Currently a new home owner and I'm trying to get the handle of the grass issues which I currently have. Attached below is what I believe is Poa Annua in my fescue lawn. I was looking for a confirmation and the best way to remove it from prior experience. Thanks in advance


----------



## dekova

Hoping for help identifying this, it's invaded my neighborhood seemingly overnight. 
Just a type of crabgrass? Hairy sedge? Other?


----------



## KoopHawk

dekova said:


> Hoping for help identifying this, it's invaded my neighborhood seemingly overnight.
> Just a type of crabgrass? Hairy sedge? Other?


Any of your broadleaf/crabgrass killers should take care of that


----------



## edixon88

This just randomly popped up in two spots along the edge of my sidewalk. Pulled out of the ground super easy but haven't had anything like it before.


----------



## robido

KoopHawk said:


> This has popped up within the last week or so in my 50ish day old Bluebank KBG stand. It is much lighter and growing exponentially faster than the Bluebank. Doesn't look like any of the other weeds and crabgrass I have been dealing with.


I think I have the same as KoopHawk. Seems to conquer my existing grass quickly, I have to stop it! What is it? I hand pulled some, it is coming back, but I have a small patch, so I think continual hand-pulling will make it stop.


----------



## KoopHawk

robido said:


> KoopHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has popped up within the last week or so in my 50ish day old Bluebank KBG stand. It is much lighter and growing exponentially faster than the Bluebank. Doesn't look like any of the other weeds and crabgrass I have been dealing with.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have the same as KoopHawk. Seems to conquer my existing grass quickly, I have to stop it! What is it? I hand pulled some, it is coming back, but I have a small patch, so I think continual hand-pulling will make it stop.
Click to expand...

I never did get an id on it but a mix of 24D/Quin and half rate of Tenacity seems to have done the trick to kill it.


----------



## Koki

What weed is this weed please.










I've been spot treating with this (belowpic) but doesn't seem to do anything.










Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Zcape35

mummer43 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have nearly two acres of lawn and I currently have an infestation of a grassy weed. The lawn treatment company I use is telling me it's quackgrass and that the only way to get rid of it is using roundup to kill the entire lawn then re-seed. Having such a big lawn, I have no interest in doing this. I'd just like to get a second opinion on this. I have used Google Lens and Picture this and both are saying that it is orchardgrass. I'm not sure if this matters for the purposes of controlling it, but I'd like to have a definitive diagnosis. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Edit: Picture this is calling the close-up photo Indian Goosegrass.


Looks like Clumping Fescue


----------



## ktmeier

Hi.

I cannot identify this grass/weed and it is driving me crazy. It seems to be spreading, and I am not sure what it is. I know it is not crab grass. It greens up a light green in the spring, and stands out a lot from the rest of my yard. This patch happens to be in a very soggy area of my lawn. I have watched this patch triple in size over the last 3-4 years. These photos were taken this week; I am in SE Michigan, and we have had 80+ weather lately. Can anyone identify it?


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Koki said:


> What weed is this weed please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been spot treating with this (belowpic) but doesn't seem to do anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.


That is almost surely wild violet - both because of the picture and because wild violets will just laugh at standard Weed B Gon.

The typical recommendation for wild violet (which worked for me) is to make two treatments of triclopyr via Chickweed, Clover, and Oxalis Killer (commonly known on this site as "CCO") according to label directions, with the two treatments spaced 14 days apart. Triclopyr is effective against most "woody" weeds, not just the common ones featured on the label.

Just as an FYI, the below photo shows a patch of mostly wild violets. There are some other weeds mixed in too, but the bulk of them are wild violets. The hand is in the image to give an idea of scale.


----------



## Koki

Thank you.

Just used CCO on the Wild Violet.

I also added some color to it to see what I'm doing better too and also ome Surfactant for it to stick better.


----------



## Mardel74

Hi I have this patches in my back yard never put much attention I thought maybe a cheap seed Mix, but It start to spread around, now I have more I think is Bermuda but no sure


----------



## MarkhamOntaro

Hi all!

I've got the attached in my garden and it just keeps coming back! Any idea what it is and how to get rid of it?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pespo

Need help figuring out what this is. Started as a small patch last year and has been slowly spreading throughout my backyard. Is it just a different type of grass or a weed. I looked at prior posts, but just starting out so everything looks the same to me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Spammage

@Pespo appears to be nimblewill.


----------



## Pespo

Spammage said:


> @Pespo appears to be nimblewill.


Thanks. Tenacity x1 a week?


----------



## kdn

MarkhamOntaro said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've got the attached in my garden and it just keeps coming back! Any idea what it is and how to get rid of it?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


That's field horsetail, it's a living fossil and pretty much impossible to get rid of. Don't pull it or it will send up several new shoots. It has a waxy coat so rub it between your hands to bruise it and spray it with glyphosate. No doubt it will come back but be persistent and you will eventually kill it.


----------



## dwaugh

This is my first attempt at identifying a "grassy weed". I have a bunch of this in the lawn. In the first image it's the bluish "weed" I'm trying to identify. I tried using some of the keys for grassy weeds in the beginning of the thread. I ended up with Bermuda grass in one key, and _Poa trivialis_ or _P. annua_ in another, plus some other stuff. None of the pictures looked close.

I did have a book on grass characteristics (I got it used when I first tried figuring out what grass type I had), but no key, just help with the characters. I'm sure the ligule is membranous; almost positive auricles are absent; I thought the sheath was open, but I'm not positive.

_Poa trivialis_ and _P. annua_ are supposed to have "boat shaped" leaf tips, which I think my weed has, but the are also supposed to have a prominent mid-vein, which I don't see. Bermuda grass is supposed to have a hairy ligule, and this one doesn't have that. I'm guessing this weed is a common one, I just can't place it. Probably can't see the weeds though the forest, or how ever that goes  Thanks for any help.


----------



## dwaugh

Just realized what @Pespo posted looks what I have, I think have some nimble weed as well @Spammage , but I'm not sure, the nimblewill I thought had larger leaves and a harry ligule, but it's very clear I have no idea.


----------



## nnnnnate

Any idea what the dead stuff is? It was in the sod that I laid in may. When I try and pull it it's pretty stiff and doesn't break easy despite being this straw color for months. I'm cutting at 1.25" on my rotary now and am picking up a gm1000 tomorrow which I plan to use. I did scarify 2 directions with my sun joe today thinking (hoping) it would pull out but there is still a lot of it.


----------



## Chief Brody

I've got a decent amount of this stuff in the backyard. Unsure if sedge or quack, or something else.


----------



## g-man

@Pespo Check your grass against Japanese Stiltgrass.

@dwaugh Check yours against quackgrass, but I'm not sure. Does not look like bermuda to me.


----------



## kk07

Hi all,

My first post here trying to get some help restoring my lawn. Can you please point me to the right direction for this weed in the images below? I tried to use the website that listed in one of the sticky forum posts: https://weedid.cals.vt.edu/ but it came back as ryegrass, which probably is wrong. I most likely didn't answer the questions correctly there.

There is one area (see last pic) of my lawn where they have taken over. They look bad because their stems are exposed and looks dry (looke like hay), but they are not definitely dying. It makes the lawn look bad/dead.

TIA!
kk07


----------



## Spammage

@kk07 looks like nimblewill. Tenacity (mesotrione) is your best bet.


----------



## kk07

Spammage said:


> @kk07 looks like nimblewill. Tenacity (mesotrione) is your best bet.


Thank you!


----------



## Jersey_diy

What do you guys think this is?


----------



## rsx202002

Need help identifying.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Got this coming up in my reno. Any takers?


----------



## Jersey_diy

Jersey_diy said:


> What do you guys think this is?


not meant to be a bump, but also I noticed this grass has rhizomes. I tried google lens but the results dont seem to match.


----------



## Squidgy

Hello! I'm looking for some help identifying these grasses/weeds. The one that's more green I'm pretty sure is nimblewill. The one with more brown appears to have finer blades and stems. The lawn it's in is mostly TTTF, though it's been overseeded with some PRG and KBG at various points. (Basically, it's a disaster and I should have just burned it all off...) Mow height is about 3", and on that finer bladed plant, only the top 1/2 to 1 inch is green. Thanks!


----------



## Spammage

@Squidgy the first picture looks like bermuda, and the second could definitely be nimblewill.


----------



## Squidgy

Thank you.


----------



## Timbo3985

kk07 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @kk07 looks like nimblewill. Tenacity (mesotrione) is your best bet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

Did you test the tenacity on this yet? I know it's only been like 2 weeks. I've got what appears to be the same thing.


----------



## kk07

Timbo3985 said:


> kk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @kk07 looks like nimblewill. Tenacity (mesotrione) is your best bet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you test the tenacity on this yet? I know it's only been like 2 weeks. I've got what appears to be the same thing.
Click to expand...

I had one app of tenacity on these nimblewill. It definitely killed some but not all. I forgot to do the 2nd app before I did my fall overseeding. So I am gonna skip tenacity for this year to give the best chance for most (hopefully) seeds to come out.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

Found these sprouting during my Reno from the top soil.

Any ideas?


----------



## ken-n-nancy

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> Found these sprouting during my Reno from the top soil.
> 
> Any ideas?


I don't recognize what it is, which means it probably will succumb to a standard broadleaf herbicide. If you have just a little bit of it, hand-pulling it (like you did for that one, getting the roots, too) is a good solution. If you have a lot of it, spot sprays of a typical broadleaf herbicide can be done (for a renovation, I'd wait at least 60 days after first mowing, and preferably not until the spring). That weed shouldn't be a long-term issue, so patience should be fine.


----------



## dicko1

It looks like immature ground ivy or henbit. I'd lean toward ground ivy.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

@ken-n-nancy @****o1

Thanks for the thoughts here. Since @****o1 Suggested ground ivy, which falls into the bucket of things that will get taken out by a broadleaf herbcide (Triclopyr) i'll follow @ken-n-nancy advice and just ignore it and had pull until i'm ready to spray something. I'm pulling everything within 3ft of the border but cant reach the rest of the yard until after my first mow. Thanks both!


----------



## damanpal

Hi all.. I am in the middle of a full reno with Award KBG and I am noticing this in an area where KBG is super slow and I had to seed a second time. Initially I though it is some of the first seed that I put down but it is also growing at a much faster pace compared to the rest and so I plucked a few. Google lens said PRG and second time it said Finger grasses. I am ok as long as it is some kind of a grass (not weed type) but a little concerned looking at the roots. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Deadlawn

rsx202002 said:


> Need help identifying.


Looks like some type of sedge. Possibly Pennsylvania sedge?


----------



## ayylmao

Hi There - I did some searching on the forum for "moss" but didn't find too much, so apologies if this is a common issue.

I have a patch of lawn that's heavily shaded and typically has some green moss on it, but now the moss is turning black and seems to be spreading... any advice on what it is and how to fight back?

Important to note - recently aerated, so you'll see some plugs


----------



## monty

I have a lighter colored grass that is growing faster than the rest of my lawn. Any idea what this could be and how I can eliminate it?


----------



## gm560

Cross posting from my journal:

Would love help if anyone can id what this is. So my front yard is struggling with this weather right now. Even though I am watering a fair amount, it appears to have no impact. I suspect that because we have had so little rain this summer and so far this fall, the trees are sucking up anything I put down. It is what it is, however the conditions have exposed some patches of I am not sure what. Here are the pics:

You can hopefully see the patches of lighter and more green than the rest. Also growing faster.




Some more close ups of a spot I pulled up:







Tips appear to be boat shaped. Folded vernation. So these plus light green, fast growing would lead me to believe it is triv. However how would it be doing better with no rain than the KBG? Is the shallow root system actually helping it get water before it gets down to where the trees can access? Curious to hear thoughts.


----------



## kk07

Hi,
Can someone identify this weed please? I am guessing it needs a broadleaf herbicide. Will "change up" herbicide work on this?
TIA!


----------



## monty

kk07 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone identify this weed please? I am guessing it needs a broadleaf herbicide. Will "change up" herbicide work on this?
> TIA!


That looks like wild violet, and I use 2,4-d weed killer (ortho weed b gone) to kill it.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

kk07 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone identify this weed please? I am guessing it needs a broadleaf herbicide. Will "change up" herbicide work on this?
> TIA!


That is almost surely wild violet. It will not be killed by most broadleaf herbicides.

The typical recommendation for wild violet (which worked for me) is to make two treatments of triclopyr via Chickweed, Clover, and Oxalis Killer (commonly known on this site as "CCO") according to label directions, with the two treatments spaced 14 days apart. Triclopyr is effective against most "woody" weeds, not just the common ones featured on the label.

Just as an FYI, the below photo shows a patch of mostly wild violets. There are some other weeds mixed in too, but the bulk of them are wild violets. The hand is in the image to give an idea of scale.


----------



## kdn

Not sure what this is, maybe some type of bentgrass? It's a tiny plant with stolons. Any ideas?


----------



## edixon88

Any ideas what this tubular weed is that popping up in a few spots of my overseed?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Here is a request more than an ID - can someone share pictures that they have of immature or mature Poa A, and Poa Triv.

For those of us doing lawn reno's I think it would be valuable for a set of those pictures.

Thanks gang!


----------



## thatch_r8k

Can someone tell me what this ugly guy is? It's infesting my (struggling) lawn. Weed and feed didn't kill it, neither did Spectracide. Maybe it wasn't a high enough dosage.


----------



## Blackbeagle1

I had nutsedge in my lawn earlier this summer. It was a patch of brighter green grass taller than the rest. It was a patch of it, which is gone now due to some Ortho Nutsedge killer. But now, I see similar stuff at the front of th house. But it's not bright green. Is this the same? It's just grass that's taller than the rest. What do you guys thing? I'm in MN here. Thanks.


----------



## Spammage

@Blackbeagle1 yep, it's nutsedge.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Blackbeagle1 said:


> I had nutsedge in my lawn earlier this summer. It was a patch of brighter green grass taller than the rest. It was a patch of it, which is gone now due to some Ortho Nutsedge killer. But now, I see similar stuff at the front of th house. But it's not bright green. Is this the same? It's just grass that's taller than the rest. What do you guys thing? I'm in MN here. Thanks.


That looks to me like it could be more nutsedge, but it's hard to be certain from that particular picture.

The definitive way to identify nutsedge is the triangular stem, just above the roots and before the leaves all separate from the stem. You can feel this by rolling the stem in your fingers or by cutting a cross-section of the stem. See the photo below for a cut cross-section of the stem. (Photo from the nutsedge page at Michigan State University: https://www.canr.msu.edu/resources/yellow_nutsedge)


----------



## monty

Bumping my post to see if anyone have any ideas on this one.



monty said:


> I have a lighter colored grass that is growing faster than the rest of my lawn. Any idea what this could be and how I can eliminate it?


----------



## GregKeller

Did pretty much a Reno on my backyard. Not much of the tttf left from a rough summer of neglect and fungus. So started on 9/5 with aerate, seed, tenacity. Germination was quick (9/11) and solid with seed superstore KBG blend ss1100. Did my first mow yesterday and noticed lots of weeds popping up. Decent amount of clover which doesn't bother me much. Lots of this 


I did a piss poor Reno last year before I knew what I was doing (not that I know now but whatever) and pretty sure I got a metric butt load of this same thing. What is it and what can I do? I'm 21 days post germination soil temp is 68 degrees.


----------



## Deadlawn

GregKeller said:


> Did pretty much a Reno on my backyard. Not much of the tttf left from a rough summer of neglect and fungus. So started on 9/5 with aerate, seed, tenacity. Germination was quick (9/11) and solid with seed superstore KBG blend ss1100. Did my first mow yesterday and noticed lots of weeds popping up. Decent amount of clover which doesn't bother me much. Lots of this
> 
> 
> I did a piss poor Reno last year before I knew what I was doing (not that I know now but whatever) and pretty sure I got a metric butt load of this same thing. What is it and what can I do? I'm 21 days post germination soil temp is 68 degrees.


Hard to tell with the leaves having been cut by the mower, but I'm guessing possibly lambsquarters a.k.a. pigweed?


----------



## ken-n-nancy

GregKeller said:


> Lots of this


I don't know the specific weed, but it looks like a weed that is very likely to be controlled by a selective turf herbicide containing 2,4-D. Check the label of your specific product, but generally 2,4-D should not be used on newly-seeded turf until it has grown enough for at least 3 mowings, typically about 6-8 weeks after being seeded.


----------



## Johnnyv12

Hey everyone,
Hope you are all doing well and safe. Was mowing newly planted prg/kbg mix and came across this. Is this poa?

Thanks for the help.
John


----------



## JW1975

Needing a little help here from my tttf lawn. Thanks!


----------



## mowww

@JW1975 poa annua. Must have some thick tttf for it to be getting aerial like that.

@Johnnyv12 either poa annua or poa triv. Leaning toward triv as I'd expect a seed head from annua and I can't see the ligule.


----------



## JW1975

Thanks mowww. It's decently thick and this kind of sprung on me in a few spots this year.


----------



## Johnnyv12

@mowww thank you! Glad i pulled it out. Only one ive seen so far.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

I just renovated my lawn with Bluebank and Mazama KBG. I am suspecting poa annua that's why I sprayed tenacity together with my prodiamine app.

But I'm also thinking that the light green grass could be a younger KBG that's not mature enough.

I'm really bad at identifying poa annua. Can these be poa annua?









Tagging @JerseyGreens and @bf7.


----------



## Marcus5aurelius

monty said:


> Bumping my post to see if anyone have any ideas on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> monty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lighter colored grass that is growing faster than the rest of my lawn. Any idea what this could be and how I can eliminate it?
Click to expand...

Monty-

I think I have the same as you, but I would also like confirmation. Lime green grass that grows taller than the rest. I'm completely new, but I'm thinking it may be poa trivialis?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

@Marcus5aurelius my guess is annual ryegrass that's because I see some shiny blades. I had those weeds before and that's one reason I renovated my lawn.


----------



## Marcus5aurelius

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> @Marcus5aurelius my guess is annual ryegrass that's because I see some shiny blades. I had those weeds before and that's one reason I renovated my lawn.


It certainly may be, although I did pull the sample after a rain so that may explain the shine. It's strange because I never noticed a patch there before, although my front yard has a ton of issues. I bought a house that needed a new septic system so when the past owner put it in they put in a new lawn full of weeds with it.

If it is annual ryegrass, is the only solution to hand pull?


----------



## Tate549

I think this is the same weed that I posted in this thread awhile back but took some recent pics to confirm what it is.

I did a full renovation on 9/16. Sowed tttf 9/13 and have mowed 10 times since and I'm in 6B. Should I apply herbicide now or wait until spring and what should I use.


----------



## daveherring999

Hi. About 3 weeks ago I over seeded with Scotts turf builder perennial rye grass seed. I am getting an abundance of this grassy weed. Trying to figure out what it is and how to get rid of it? Thanks.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

Poa A?


----------



## Squidgy

Popping up in my dad's mostly tall fescue lawn. It looks very lime green compared to the rest. Poa triv?


----------



## Powhatan

Squidgy said:


> Popping up in my dad's mostly tall fescue lawn. It looks very lime green compared to the rest. Poa triv?


Pic is out of focus for better details, but IMO looks like either Johnsongrass or Barnyardgrass.


----------



## Powhatan

daveherring999 said:


> Hi. About 3 weeks ago I over seeded with Scotts turf builder perennial rye grass seed. I am getting an abundance of this grassy weed. Trying to figure out what it is and how to get rid of it? Thanks.


Looks like Chickweed to me but not 100% sure.


----------



## Powhatan

Tate549 said:


> I think this is the same weed that I posted in this thread awhile back but took some recent pics to confirm what it is.
> 
> I did a full renovation on 9/16. Sowed tttf 9/13 and have mowed 10 times since and I'm in 6B. Should I apply herbicide now or wait until spring and what should I use.


Looks like Creeping Charlie and Chickweed.


----------



## Aceman

Hey guys, I'm new here and have lots of questions. So get ready!

These pics are in my back yard in Northeast PA. What's necessary to kill it and get grass going next spring? Thanks.


----------



## Deadlawn

Deleted.


----------



## Deadlawn

Aceman said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here and have lots of questions. So get ready!
> 
> These pics are in my back yard in Northeast PA. What's necessary to kill it and get grass going next spring? Thanks.


The dead grass is probably crabgrass. It is an annual and dies as soon as temps go down into the 30's. However, it is a prolific seeder. You can put down a pre-emergent weed control in the spring when the neighborhood forsythias bloom. Or you can wait until next August or Sept., dump some compost on the areas and seed new grass.

Crabgrass needs heat and sun to germinate. Mow as high as you can during the warm summer months as tall, thick grass will shade the ground and lessen germination of crabgrass.


----------



## Deadlawn

Deadlawn said:


> Aceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new here and have lots of questions. So get ready!
> 
> These pics are in my back yard in Northeast PA. What's necessary to kill it and get grass going next spring? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dead grass is probably crabgrass. It is an annual and dies as soon as temps go down into the 30's. However, it is a prolific seeder. You can put down a pre-emergent weed control in the spring when the neighborhood forsythias bloom. Or you can wait until next August or Sept., dump some compost on the areas and seed new grass. You could also try that in spring, but in general, fall planting has a better chance of success as it has three seasons before it faces the toughest time of all - summer heat.
> 
> Crabgrass needs heat and sun to germinate. Mow as high as you can during the warm summer months as tall, thick grass will shade the ground and lessen germination of crabgrass.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aceman

Deadlawn said:


> Aceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new here and have lots of questions. So get ready!
> 
> These pics are in my back yard in Northeast PA. What's necessary to kill it and get grass going next spring? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dead grass is probably crabgrass. It is an annual and dies as soon as temps go down into the 30's. However, it is a prolific seeder. You can put down a pre-emergent weed control in the spring when the neighborhood forsythias bloom. Or you can wait until next August or Sept., dump some compost on the areas and seed new grass.
> 
> Crabgrass needs heat and sun to germinate. Mow as high as you can during the warm summer months as tall, thick grass will shade the ground and lessen germination of crabgrass.
Click to expand...

I didn't think it was crabgrass cause the rest of the CG died off and regrew as "regular" grass. But this section has always been a mess. Thanks for the tip. I'll try the pre-e. Thanks again


----------



## Jersey_diy

What does everyone thing about this, Think it has stolons, easy to pull out..But I am positive this is not Poa T or A. Also how do I destroy this...I don't want to kill it nicely....It is spreading quite fastly through my renovation...Renovation is KBG(80%) & PRG(20%). Some lingering TTTF that was doing so nicely that i couldn't bare to kill it.


----------



## Jersey_diy

bump...anyone have any clue what this is?


----------



## KoopHawk

With the thickness and roughness of the blades, I would lean towards tall fescue? Would need a better, up close picture of the collar to be sure. If it is TF you're going to have to go through an application of glyphosate , maybe two.


----------



## Jersey_diy

It seemed like it had rhizomes, I will have to pull another out of the ground this weekend. If it is tall fescue can I help control it by mowing low like 1.5 to 2 inches?


----------



## g-man

@Jersey_diy my front lawn is s mix of TTTF, kbg, prg. I mow it at 3/4in for 3 years without any overseed. There is still plenty of TTTF in it.


----------



## Jersey_diy

hmm interesting, would you say it has reduced? or is it just thriving in the places that the environment best suits it


----------



## Mdjamesd

I havent had this weed before. I sprayed some in November with Crossbow. Killed it, but trying to figure out what it is.


----------



## dicko1

It looks like chickweed


----------



## onelovedex

Anyone recognize this? I redid my lawn with fescue last fall.


----------



## Mdjamesd

****o1 said:


> It looks like chickweed


That's what I thought, but wanted a second opinion. Went out of.town for a little.ocer a week, and came home to large patches of it. Thank you!


----------



## 2L8

onelovedex said:


> Anyone recognize this? I redid my lawn with fescue last fall.


I think it's a Cerastium. Maybe C. glomeratum (clammy chickweed), which I have a lot of here (Flowers are small with five white two-lobed petals). Easy to kill will most known herbicides.


----------



## ColeLawn

I think I know what it is, but I'll leave that up to the experts...


----------



## dicko1

Garlic Mustard


----------



## ColeLawn

****o1 said:


> Garlic Mustard


Any specific herbicide to eradicate? This is my neighbors "mulch bed" and this stuff is really invasive. It's all over my backyard and I manually pulled a lot of it last fall.

I have hose-end WBG, hose-end CCO, and Trimec on hand.


----------



## mowww

@ColeLawn I have used all three on it and they all worked pretty well on garlic mustard. It sounds like the WBG and CCO formulations on hand are amines, so they might be less effective early on in the season while things are still warming up. If the Trimec is an ester formulation (Super Trimec), that would be my choice, but if just regular Trimec, then they're all amines.


----------



## ColeLawn

mowww said:


> @ColeLawn I have used all three on it and they all worked pretty well on garlic mustard. It sounds like the WBG and CCO formulations on hand are amines, so they might be less effective early on in the season while things are still warming up. If the Trimec is an ester formulation (Super Trimec), that would be my choice, but if just regular Trimec, then they're all amines.


Thank you. I hit the lawn twice last fall with the WBG (OTC hose-end stuff from big box store). I did not get a chance to put down any CCO though (same stuff but CCO). As for the Trimec, it's just the Classic Trimec.

I have had the best luck just pulling this stuff by hand as it comes out in long strands, but it's a huge PITA and I feel like all I'm doing is spreading seedlings. I might consider a picking up a handheld torch...ever tried this method?


----------



## mowww

@ColeLawn I have not tried burning apart from doing so in the woods. I've had a lot of success controlling it with Isoxaben in the spring as a pre and cleaning up any stragglers with a 3-way.


----------



## dicko1

I've had a horrible time controlling it. It has a thick waxy cuticle so I would mix some methylated seed oil adjuvant with the Trimec to help it penetrate the leaf.

Also, GM is a biennial. So theoretically, applying a pre-emergent for two years running while also using a post-emergent on the live plants should give much better control than just using a post-emergent alone.


----------



## ColeLawn

mowww said:


> @ColeLawn I have not tried burning apart from doing so in the woods. I've had a lot of success controlling it with Isoxaben in the spring as a pre and cleaning up any stragglers with a 3-way.





****o1 said:


> I've had a horrible time controlling it. It has a thick waxy cuticle so I would mix some methylated seed oil adjuvant with the Trimec to help it penetrate the leaf.
> 
> Also, GM is a biennial. So theoretically, applying a pre-emergent for two years running while also using a post-emergent on the live plants should give much better control than just using a post-emergent alone.


Thank you, and thank you. I will report back in a couple months. Still _at least_ a few weeks out from putting anything down.


----------



## f_l

anyone know what this is and how to kill?


----------



## cgeorg07

Anyone know what this is? Very low growing but it spread like crazy last year.


----------



## dicko1

f_l: That looks like either Star of Bethlehem or a Crocus.

cgeorge07: That's either Wild Strawberry or Mock Strawberry. 
White flower = Wild Strawberry
Yellow flower = Mock Strawberry.


----------



## cgeorg07

Thank you @****o1 ! Looks like a 3way will kill it, I hope.



****o1 said:


> f_l: That looks like either Star of Bethlehem or a Crocus.
> 
> cgeorge07: That's either Wild Strawberry or Mock Strawberry.
> White flower = Wild Strawberry
> Yellow flower = Mock Strawberry.


----------



## Chill

Hi folks,

Anyone know what this is? Fair bit in the lawn. In northern UK













First year taking it seriously so may well be more than one different thing there.


----------



## Chill

Google lens tells me its annual bluegrass


----------



## Spammage

@Chill Google lens is right.


----------



## Chill

Spammage said:


> @Chill Google lens is right.


It looks like it's don't a fair job of taking over the lawn. I'm struggling to work out where it ends and where the lawn begins. What's the best way to do that?


----------



## k2737

Don't remember this being in my yard last year, but this year it is everywhere! Any ideas?

EDIT - It' Hairy Bittercress. Some 2,4-D (Triad Select) was sprayed so hopefully it will all die.


----------



## wheat5565

k2737 said:


> Don't remember this being in my yard last year, but this year it is everywhere! Any ideas?
> 
> EDIT - It' Hairy Bittercress. Some 2,4-D (Triad Select) was sprayed so hopefully it will all die.


Hi I think I have something similar to yours... Is it hairy buttercress?


----------



## GrassOnTheHills

Would love some help identifying these two weeds that are prevalent this year.





I thought the grassy one was poa annua but after looking at some pics, it doesn't seem that way. I tried painting a few bunches with glyphosate but nothing happened. Probably wasn't a great application because it was hard to do since the grass just flops over.

The flowering one seems to be cochlearia danica but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Agiuliano10

GrassOnTheHills said:


> Would love some help identifying these two weeds that are prevalent this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the grassy one was poa annua but after looking at some pics, it doesn't seem that way. I tried painting a few bunches with glyphosate but nothing happened. Probably wasn't a great application because it was hard to do since the grass just flops over.
> 
> The flowering one seems to be cochlearia danica but I'm not 100% sure on that.


Top pic looks like star of Bethlehem. I just posted trying to ID the same thing. Couldn't find a great answer on an herbicide and didn't want to purchase an expensive option for only 1 plant in my lawn so I just dug it up and made sure to get all the bulbs underneath


----------



## GrassOnTheHills

Agiuliano10 said:


> GrassOnTheHills said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love some help identifying these two weeds that are prevalent this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the grassy one was poa annua but after looking at some pics, it doesn't seem that way. I tried painting a few bunches with glyphosate but nothing happened. Probably wasn't a great application because it was hard to do since the grass just flops over.
> 
> The flowering one seems to be cochlearia danica but I'm not 100% sure on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Top pic looks like star of Bethlehem. I just posted trying to ID the same thing. Couldn't find a great answer on an herbicide and didn't want to purchase an expensive option for only 1 plant in my lawn so I just dug it up and made sure to get all the bulbs underneath
Click to expand...

Yeah that's 100% it. I have like 20 bunches, not sure I want to dig them up and have potholes everywhere. I may either go with straight glyphosate or 2,4D Amine. Would be lame to buy something for one application though. I have some normal 2,4D sitting around and I may try to use it to knock out the other stuff and if I do I'll spray it on the Star of Bethlehem in hopes I get lucky.


----------



## Agiuliano10

GrassOnTheHills said:


> Agiuliano10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrassOnTheHills said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love some help identifying these two weeds that are prevalent this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the grassy one was poa annua but after looking at some pics, it doesn't seem that way. I tried painting a few bunches with glyphosate but nothing happened. Probably wasn't a great application because it was hard to do since the grass just flops over.
> 
> The flowering one seems to be cochlearia danica but I'm not 100% sure on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Top pic looks like star of Bethlehem. I just posted trying to ID the same thing. Couldn't find a great answer on an herbicide and didn't want to purchase an expensive option for only 1 plant in my lawn so I just dug it up and made sure to get all the bulbs underneath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that's 100% it. I have like 20 bunches, not sure I want to dig them up and have potholes everywhere. I may either go with straight glyphosate or 2,4D Amine. Would be lame to buy something for one application though. I have some normal 2,4D sitting around and I may try to use it to knock out the other stuff and if I do I'll spray it on the Star of Bethlehem in hopes I get lucky.
Click to expand...

Yea, that was my issue buying something for one application. Mine was only one spot so I just filled the 4" diameter hole and put some seed down


----------



## edixon88

Can anyone help me out and confirm if this is quackgrass? I incorrectly diagnosed it twice last year as torepedograss then common bermuda and spent a ton of time and money trying to get rid of it without nuking my front yard. It was the first thing to green up this spring and is the only thing really growing right now. I have zero interest in nuking my front yard so my plan right now(unless someone has a better idea) is to get some gloves and "paint" the leaves in one or two areas with gly and see how well it kills it without killing the good grass mixed in the same area.


----------



## dicko1

I'd say, not quackgrass. It doesnt look like it has clasping auricles like quackgrass does and its got corkscrew leaves unlike quackgrass.


----------



## edixon88

edixon88 said:


> Can anyone help me out and confirm if this is quackgrass? I incorrectly diagnosed it twice last year as torepedograss then common bermuda and spent a ton of time and money trying to get rid of it without nuking my front yard. It was the first thing to green up this spring and is the only thing really growing right now. I have zero interest in nuking my front yard so my plan right now(unless someone has a better idea) is to get some gloves and "paint" the leaves in one or two areas with gly and see how well it kills it without killing the good grass mixed in the same area.


Related question to this. In a completely different area of my yard(a spot that had a flower box removed and my wife originally threw down some random seed from HD ) I have something that looks very similar popping up. It was the first thing to green up and grow, already a couple inches above everything else and is a little lighter green. Also noticed the purple stem. Thoughts?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

I found this in my KBG lawn, it's dark green but too thin to be KBG. It's in a clump. Can anyone identify this? I just renovated my lawn last year and before that I have a lot of clumping tall fescue. Could this be a leftover of the tall fescue?


----------



## LIgrass

The weed below is a summer weed that is hard to control. I can't figure out what it is. CCO hurts it for sure but could never figure out the exact weed id. Anyone know?


----------



## Marcus5aurelius

Can anyone confirm if this is chickweed?


----------



## g-man

@LIgrass That images is not how it looks now, correct?

It looks like Cylindric Sedge.


----------



## g-man

@Marcus5aurelius It looks like hairy bittercress. If it is, it started in the fall, so a fall prem is a good log term strategy.

https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/hairy-bittercress/


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX

@Marcus5aurelius That is indeed Hairy Bittercress as @g-man mentioned. I have a solid amount of them growing in my front and back lawn as well. I'm curious if a 3way would be effective or if i'm just wasting my time. i hand pulled about 200 of them but its not a scalable solution.


----------



## Togo

LIgrass said:


> The weed below is a summer weed that is hard to control. I can't figure out what it is. CCO hurts it for sure but could never figure out the exact weed id. Anyone know?


LI here too and I have some of this as well. Had one spot that I glypho'd last year and just saw some two days ago in another spot in the lawn.

And @g-man mine already looks like that with those spiked looking buds.

@LIgrass a google search turned up that cylindric sedge and global sedge which look very similar are controlled with Tenacity so I will try this. https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/cylindric-sedge/


----------



## Togo

f_l said:


> anyone know what this is and how to kill?





GrassOnTheHills said:


> Agiuliano10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrassOnTheHills said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love some help identifying these two weeds that are prevalent this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the grassy one was poa annua but after looking at some pics, it doesn't seem that way. I tried painting a few bunches with glyphosate but nothing happened. Probably wasn't a great application because it was hard to do since the grass just flops over.
> 
> The flowering one seems to be cochlearia danica but I'm not 100% sure on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Top pic looks like star of Bethlehem. I just posted trying to ID the same thing. Couldn't find a great answer on an herbicide and didn't want to purchase an expensive option for only 1 plant in my lawn so I just dug it up and made sure to get all the bulbs underneath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that's 100% it. I have like 20 bunches, not sure I want to dig them up and have potholes everywhere. I may either go with straight glyphosate or 2,4D Amine. Would be lame to buy something for one application though. I have some normal 2,4D sitting around and I may try to use it to knock out the other stuff and if I do I'll spray it on the Star of Bethlehem in hopes I get lucky.
Click to expand...

That's star of Bethlehem and Round up for lawns (northern mix) controls it. Tip, step on the bunches before spraying them. It breaks a waxy coating on the blades for better absorption.


----------



## 2L8

@edixon88 : Possibly a kind of annual Lolium, like Lolium multiflorum or Lolium westerwoldicum.


----------



## frekwentflier

I think I have the same weed as @edixon88 . Light green with a purple stem. It only grows in the wettest area of my lawn, so I just assumed it was Purple Nutsedge. But now the purple stems are gone. It grows twice as fast as anything else, and is a lighter green color. I'm about ready to just rip out the whole area and sod it.

Here is what I have. I've had this for years ever since my former lawnguy planted some cheap seed there. It has spread further and further each year, and the bare spots have gotten larger and larger.

Now I'm thinking it might be Poa Triv. The only reason I'm not sure of this is because it never dies out. It lasts all Summer long, often better than my normal grass.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle

Does anyone know what this type of weed is? I don't recall seeing it before this year, and it's now in several places in my lawn as well as a neighboring lawn. I live in central NJ. I'm wondering if a general weed killer from Lowes or Home Depot may be able to kill this without harming my Kentucky bluegrass lawn. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

Trying to identify this weed that is growing faster/taller then TTTF and lighter green in color. I'm hoping it's not dallisgrass as what my local nursery told me. I'm leaning more of some type of perennial ryegrass.







Edit: Wrong edit, reposted


----------



## Togo

TheThirstyTurtle said:


> Does anyone know what this type of weed is? I don't recall seeing it before this year, and it's now in several places in my lawn as well as a neighboring lawn. I live in central NJ. I'm wondering if a general weed killer from Lowes or Home Depot may be able to kill this without harming my Kentucky bluegrass lawn. Thanks in advance!


Hairy Bittercrest. It's a fall weed, a good pre-em prevents it. HD sells ortho weed b gone that should take it out.


----------



## Togo

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Trying to identify this weed that is growing faster/taller then TTTF and lighter green in color. I'm hoping it's not dallisgrass as what my local nursery told me. I'm leaning more of some type of perennial ryegrass.


Google Lens gave a couple different answers for each picture but the first picture came back Dallis grass. Second suggested barnyard grass as a possible. Third suggested a type of sedge, carex blanda/hirta


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle

Togo said:


> TheThirstyTurtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what this type of weed is? I don't recall seeing it before this year, and it's now in several places in my lawn as well as a neighboring lawn. I live in central NJ. I'm wondering if a general weed killer from Lowes or Home Depot may be able to kill this without harming my Kentucky bluegrass lawn. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hairy Bittercrest. It's a fall weed, a good pre-em prevents it. HD sells ortho weed b gone that should take it out.
Click to expand...

Excellent, thank you!!


----------



## edixon88

I thought this was star of bethlehem but these purple flowers started showing up today. Any ideas and will a standard 2,4-D help?


----------



## dicko1

Grape Hyacinth


----------



## LIgrass

Togo said:


> LIgrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weed below is a summer weed that is hard to control. I can't figure out what it is. CCO hurts it for sure but could never figure out the exact weed id. Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LI here too and I have some of this as well. Had one spot that I glypho'd last year and just saw some two days ago in another spot in the lawn.
> 
> And @g-man mine already looks like that with those spiked looking buds.
> 
> @LIgrass a google search turned up that cylindric sedge and global sedge which look very similar are controlled with Tenacity so I will try this. https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/cylindric-sedge/
Click to expand...

@g-man @Togo I think you both nailed it being cylindric sedge. Never heard of it before. Yes it looks like that starting now and I think grows through summer. I will try the tenacity. Thanks guys.


----------



## Togo

LIgrass said:


> Togo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIgrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> The weed below is a summer weed that is hard to control. I can't figure out what it is. CCO hurts it for sure but could never figure out the exact weed id. Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LI here too and I have some of this as well. Had one spot that I glypho'd last year and just saw some two days ago in another spot in the lawn.
> 
> And @g-man mine already looks like that with those spiked looking buds.
> 
> @LIgrass a google search turned up that cylindric sedge and global sedge which look very similar are controlled with Tenacity so I will try this. https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/cylindric-sedge/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @g-man @Togo I think you both nailed it being cylindric sedge. Never heard of it before. Yes it looks like that starting now and I think grows through summer. I will try the tenacity. Thanks guys.
Click to expand...

I just googled gmans suggestion and started reading up on it because I never knew what it was before but I have it. Although I couldnt find the one I thought I saw the other day so idk where it was but I know I saw it last year.


----------



## edixon88

Should have pulled some out for better close up pics, but any guesses as to what these seed heads are?


----------



## frekwentflier

Somebody posted a similar weed in the LCN private Facebook group. It was identified there as "rough rye grass". It basically looks like hay to me. The small purple stem seems to be the key identifying factor.

Since it's a grass, the only way to get rid of it is glyphosate. Either kill the entire area and reseed or paint each individual weed with a Qtip. Other people posted that the root structure isn't very deep (I can confirm this), so just pull it out. I'm not sure if this will work or not.

I have the same thing in my lawn in places where my former fertilizer service overseeded a few years ago. They used a cheap seed, and this is what I got. I've had it for years and it has spread slowly.

I have one primary section that I'm going to kill the entire area in July/August and reseed in the Fall. I also have a few more plants that have spread throughout the yard. I'm going to try to paint some of these with Roundup and pull others and see how each method works. I've had it for so long I can see it in my yard immediately, so I'll know if it comes back.



Lawn Whisperer said:


> Trying to identify this weed that is growing faster/taller then TTTF and lighter green in color. I'm hoping it's not dallisgrass as what my local nursery told me. I'm leaning more of some type of perennial ryegrass.


----------



## ScottW

edixon88 said:


> Should have pulled some out for better close up pics, but any guesses as to what these seed heads are?


Poa annua a.k.a. annual bluegrass.


----------



## LawnJawn85

New home owner here. I am suspecting this is poa. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

LawnJawn85 said:


> New home owner here. I am suspecting this is poa. Can anyone confirm?


Do you have a closer shot? I don't think it's poa it looks thin and it's standing up tall. And I don't see seedheads.


----------



## LawnJawn85

[/img]


shadowlawnjutsu said:


> LawnJawn85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New home owner here. I am suspecting this is poa. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a closer shot? I don't think it's poa it looks thin and it's standing up tall. And I don't see seedheads.
Click to expand...


----------



## TurfGuy

New guy here, thanks for adding me. I believe I may have the same grass weed? Any help identifying what I have? its real sqeaky whern I run my sneaker over the blades. Thanks very much! Love the lawns of the month!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Please help me identify this. It's not poa annua, but it has a boat shaped tip. Definitely not KBG. Could this be poa triv? Here are some close up photos.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

LawnJawn85 said:


> [/img]
> 
> 
> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawnJawn85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New home owner here. I am suspecting this is poa. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a closer shot? I don't think it's poa it looks thin and it's standing up tall. And I don't see seedheads.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That could be poa triv but I'm not sure. I can see a boat shaped tip. Does it look anything the same as the photo I posted above?


----------



## dicko1

Turfguy
That looks like classic Poa Triv.

Shadowlawnjutsu
I'll go out on a limb and say your photos look like Orchard Grass


----------



## TurfGuy

Thank-you ****o1, gonna try spot treating the larger areas with Aneuw..


----------



## edixon88

Are these seed heads all poa a? This is an area that had/has bentgrass. I overseeded with TTTF and sprayed tenacity last Sept.


----------



## Lawn Noob

edixon88 said:


> Are these seed heads all poa a? This is an area that had/has bentgrass. I overseeded with TTTF and sprayed tenacity last Sept.


Yep. Sorry.


----------



## edixon88

Lawn Noob said:


> edixon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these seed heads all poa a? This is an area that had/has bentgrass. I overseeded with TTTF and sprayed tenacity last Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Sorry.
Click to expand...

I don't even understand how it's possible that I have that much. :? I highly doubt it but I wonder if there was something wrong with the Hogan Blend I got.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

edixon88 said:


> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edixon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these seed heads all poa a? This is an area that had/has bentgrass. I overseeded with TTTF and sprayed tenacity last Sept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even understand how it's possible that I have that much. :? I highly doubt it but I wonder if there was something wrong with the Hogan Blend I got.
Click to expand...

Poa seeds can stay in the lawn for years and germinate when you miss the prem timing. When you seed last fall you miss the opportunity to put down fall prem.


----------



## edixon88

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> edixon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn Noob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even understand how it's possible that I have that much. :? I highly doubt it but I wonder if there was something wrong with the Hogan Blend I got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poa seeds can stay in the lawn for years and germinate when you miss the prem timing. When you seed last fall you miss the opportunity to put down fall prem.
Click to expand...

Well those f**kers took full advantage then. I didn't do a fall prem, just two tenacity apps during the overseed process, but I did a spring prodiamine app. At this point I s my only hope that the heat kills this and make sure I don't miss prem next fall?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

edixon88 said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edixon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even understand how it's possible that I have that much. :? I highly doubt it but I wonder if there was something wrong with the Hogan Blend I got.
> 
> 
> 
> Poa seeds can stay in the lawn for years and germinate when you miss the prem timing. When you seed last fall you miss the opportunity to put down fall prem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well those f**kers took full advantage then. I didn't do a fall prem, just two tenacity apps during the overseed process, but I did a spring prodiamine app. At this point I s my only hope that the heat kills this and make sure I don't miss prem next fall?
Click to expand...

Don't worry, we're on the same situation. I'm battling poa right now after my reno last fall. I'm doing a tenacity treatment to make sure no poa will survive the summer. Then fall prem.


----------



## g-man

@edixon88 All Poa annua.


----------



## edixon88

g-man said:


> @edixon88 All Poa annua.


Light it up with tenacity, let the heat do its thing this summer and then make sure I throw down fall prem?


----------



## g-man

I was digging mine out today and I took a picture.

This only one poa a plant from one seed. Look at all the seed heads one plant makes. I lift the poa seed heads to find the center and then use the tip of the hori hori knife to get it out. A have a 5 g bucket next to me to dispose of them. This is by far the most effective way to deal with poa annua.


----------



## g-man

edixon88 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> @edixon88 All Poa annua.
> 
> 
> 
> Light it up with tenacity, let the heat do its thing this summer and then make sure I throw down fall prem?
Click to expand...

Light it up? It is already light. You just have too much in there and too many more seeds in there. Prem is not perfect. Look at the image above. Dense turf + I did prem (maybe a bit late), but poa a still manage to grow. If this was my yard, i would reno that section.


----------



## mytmouse

Hey Everyone!

I've come across these 2 patches in my lawn and I THINK I've narrowed it down to Dallisgrass, but I wanted some confirmation before I looked into purchasing some Celsius to see if I can avoid glypho'ing the areas. In retrospect I should have taken a pic before I mowed, but it grows considerably faster than the good turf. I hope these pics help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jfrux

Preface: It should be noted that I did treat my lawn with mesotrione recently if that matters. I've also put down fert with iron. I'm pretty new so forgive me if this is irrelevant and it's super obvious...
Thanks in advance!

Trying to figure out what's going on here:


and here:


Is it the same as this? I seeded this area with something in the fall. The photo below is a patch that I kind of controlled and had no grass before... wondering if maybe some of it was put on the other parts of my lawn?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

@jfrux The second last photo looks like a clumping fescue. I have a lot of that before I renoed my yard. What kind of seed did you put down?


----------



## Kstawski

This is starting to pop up - a plant ID app says it's a crabgrass but I'm not sure. Thanks!


----------



## Aceman

A buddy ID'd this as wild violet. An app said creeping Charlie. Any help here? Thanks!


----------



## dicko1

Its not violet. I'd go with Creeping Charlie too.


----------



## g-man

@Kstawski not possible to be crabgrass this early. You wont see crabgrass until maybe July.

It looks like quackgrass to me.


----------



## g-man

@Aceman I think it is one of the speedwell. Try triclopyr on it.


----------



## sirvictory444

Tall fescue or weed?
Most of my lawn is KBG but there does seem to be this that looks like fescue. ?


----------



## Jersey_diy

What do you guys think of this


----------



## Belgianbillie

LawnJawn85 said:


> [/img]
> 
> 
> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LawnJawn85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> New home owner here. I am suspecting this is poa. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a closer shot? I don't think it's poa it looks thin and it's standing up tall. And I don't see seedheads.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

This looks like POA T?


----------



## Deadlawn

I was weeding in my flower beds and these grasses are turning up in them. When I pull, guess what? They have these long lateral runners. Does anybody know what type of grass this is? See attached pics.


----------



## shirziy

What is this grassy weed? It's very light green. It doesn't seem like fesque. It's hairy, is it some kind of summer weed? It's upright and seem tall than the rest.


----------



## Johnl445

Hello people, what the hell is this crap, It's popping up all over my *** Reno


The color is exactly the same as the Kbg, but it's very fine fine textured leaves and it grows in clumps


----------



## Deadlawn

Johnl445 said:


> Hello people, what the hell is this crap, It's popping up all over my *** Reno
> 
> 
> The color is exactly the same as the Kbg, but it's very fine fine textured leaves and it grows in clumps


My guess is hard fescue which is a fine bladed bunch grass.


----------



## Deadlawn

shirziy said:


> What is this grassy weed? It's very light green. It doesn't seem like fesque. It's hairy, is it some kind of summer weed? It's upright and seem tall than the rest.


Does it bunch or does it have rhizomes? If it's a bunch grass and you have farms nearby, my guess would be orchard grass.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

Lawn Whisperer said:


> I'm also trying to figure out what I have after last fall's overseed. It's only on the front lawn.
> Hoping it's not poa triv.





davegravy said:


> I think I see a rolled vernation, so I'm gonna go with tall fescue. Possibly K31.


@davegravy I posted my reply on this thread, didn't want to hijack the OP's thread. To be honest I had to look up "rolled vernation". :lol:

I'm starting to think it's some type of contractor mix. I had compost spread on my lawn last fall in preparation for overseed and had bare spots. The company spreading the compost must have seeded some spots with their mix.


----------



## ChrisNJ08844

Pretty sure this is Poa Triv But I figured I'd ask. Worked my butt off on this lawn since we bought the house 4 yrs ago. Started seeing the lime green patches last year. It's much worse this year and appears to have spread to the front. Want some confirmation before I take a ride on the glyphosate train. Thanks!


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

With all the poa post I'm getting paranoid with any seed heads I see.


----------



## Jersey_diy

ChrisNJ08844 said:


> Pretty sure this is Poa Triv But I figured I'd ask. Worked my butt off on this lawn since we bought the house 4 yrs ago. Started seeing the lime green patches last year. It's much worse this year and appears to have spread to the front. Want some confirmation before I take a ride on the glyphosate train. Thanks!


Definitely poa triv


----------



## ColeLawn

Any ideas? Seems unphased by my last CCO app. I've only seen it in one spot/bunch, never seen it before in my life otherwise. No luck with Google Lens.


----------



## dicko1

I''m calling it common Lespedeza.


----------



## CDR

I have lost all confidence in my initial diagnosis and must ask the pros.

I have 15k in the backyard with Kentucky blue and perennial rye which was initially seeded by the builder 4 years ago. Since then I've overseeded several times with the same seed the builder's landscaper used which was a field turf quality mix surprisingly. Since then new homes have been built next to us and after their completion, my yard has suffered from these weeds. This year, I've really noticed them and need confirmation.

I started with quackgrass but then do not feel the auricles are truly clasping as seen in some of the pics. The leaf blades also have vertical lines one them thus I moved toward the assumption of annual ryegrass/ Italian ryegrass. 
Using the Google ID picture thing, I get guesses all Over the place. Some of the bases of the weed are purple but some are not.

Ignore the dull lawnmower blades, they've been sharpened already lol

Lighter spots in the yard


Close up of clusters




Closeups


----------



## Belgianbillie

CDR said:


> I have lost all confidence in my initial diagnosis and must ask the pros.
> 
> I have 15k in the backyard with Kentucky blue and perennial rye which was initially seeded by the builder 4 years ago. Since then I've overseeded several times with the same seed the builder's landscaper used which was a field turf quality mix surprisingly. Since then new homes have been built next to us and after their completion, my yard has suffered from these weeds. This year, I've really noticed them and need confirmation.
> 
> I started with quackgrass but then do not feel the auricles are truly clasping as seen in some of the pics. The leaf blades also have vertical lines one them thus I moved toward the assumption of annual ryegrass/ Italian ryegrass.
> Using the Google ID picture thing, I get guesses all Over the place. Some of the bases of the weed are purple but some are not.
> 
> Ignore the dull lawnmower blades, they've been sharpened already lol
> 
> Lighter spots in the yard
> 
> 
> Close up of clusters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeups


K31 Fescue?


----------



## Deadlawn

Belgianbillie said:


> K31 Fescue?


That what it looks like to me.

And be VERY thankful you don't have quack grass!!!


----------



## CDR

Deadlawn said:


> Belgianbillie said:
> 
> 
> 
> K31 Fescue?
> 
> 
> 
> That what it looks like to me.
> 
> And be VERY thankful you don't have quack grass!!!
Click to expand...

So K31 is the consensus? I was supposedly only buying high end seed so is this something that can easily spread into a yard from adjacent lots?

I wonder if mowing is spreading it based on some other comments on this board...I wish I just had regular crabgrass lol

Would tenacity take care of this or is nuking it with glyphosate my only option??


----------



## Deadlawn

CDR said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belgianbillie said:
> 
> 
> 
> K31 Fescue?
> 
> 
> 
> That what it looks like to me.
> 
> And be VERY thankful you don't have quack grass!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So K31 is the consensus? I was supposedly only buying high end seed so is this something that can easily spread into a yard from adjacent lots?
> 
> I wonder if mowing is spreading it based on some other comments on this board...I wish I just had regular crabgrass lol
> 
> Would tenacity take care of this or is nuking it with glyphosate my only option??
Click to expand...

So what grasses and cultivars were in that "high end builders mix" you used? And whay % weed seed do they have listed on the bag. Seed bags that are labeled "mix" have mulitple species of grasses such as ryegrass, bluegrass and fescues. Bags labeled "blend" generally have one species of grass, but muliple cultivars for genetic diversity.

Keep in mind that there are some TTTF grass cultivars that are very similar in texture and color to K31. The idea being that some cultivars are bred for appearance while others are bred for heat, cold and drought tolerance, ability to tiller, traffic tolerance, etc., at the expense of the dark green thin bladed grasses that most people like.

Or it may have just hitch hiked from other areas.

As far as how to eliminate it, others will have to chime in. Personally, I would just leave it as long as it's green, but that's just me. The good news is that K31 is a bunch grass and doesn't spread. It's a homebody. However, if it's in the neighborhood and goes to seed, even if you kill it off, it will eventually come back.


----------



## CDR

Deadlawn said:


> CDR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That what it looks like to me.
> 
> And be VERY thankful you don't have quack grass!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So K31 is the consensus? I was supposedly only buying high end seed so is this something that can easily spread into a yard from adjacent lots?
> 
> I wonder if mowing is spreading it based on some other comments on this board...I wish I just had regular crabgrass lol
> 
> Would tenacity take care of this or is nuking it with glyphosate my only option??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what grasses and cultivars were in that "high end builders mix" you used? And whay % weed seed do they have listed on the bag. Seed bags that are labeled "mix" have mulitple species of grasses such as ryegrass, bluegrass and fescues. Bags labeled "blend" generally have one species of grass, but muliple cultivars for genetic diversity.
> 
> Keep in mind that there are some TTTF grass cultivars that are very similar in texture and color to K31. The idea being that some cultivars are bred for appearance while others are bred for heat, cold and drought tolerance, ability to tiller, traffic tolerance, etc., at the expense of the dark green thin bladed grasses that most people like.
> 
> Or it may have just hitch hiked from other areas.
> 
> As far as how to eliminate it, others will have to chime in. Personally, I would just leave it as long as it's green, but that's just me. The good news is that K31 is a bunch grass and doesn't spread. It's a homebody. However, if it's in the neighborhood and goes to seed, even if you kill it off, it will eventually come back.
Click to expand...

It's like everything else in life. Says it's legit but who knows. 
So would tenacity help in your eyes? Never used that just normal 2-4d amine


----------



## Deadlawn

CDR said:


> It's like everything else in life. Says it's legit but who knows.
> So would tenacity help in your eyes? Never used that just normal 2-4d amine


50% perennial ryegrass?? I sure don't call anything with that much PRG a "premium mix". PRG seed is much cheaper than KBG seed, so the more PRG seed, the more they save. It is also added because PRG germinates quickly (about 7 days) giving the end user instant gratification. KBG can take 3-4 weeks to germinate.

Since I don't use chemicals, I can't advise you on Tenacity or 2-4D. Maybe @g-man can chime in.


----------



## edixon88

I have plenty of poa a around my yard with the classic white seed heads but I also have this popping up with purple-ish seed heads and stems. Is this also poa a or something else?


----------



## Geneticboar

Can someone confirm my suspicion. I think this is nutsledge. I am pretty new to the lawn care game

Thanks in advance!


----------



## spenn

I have tall fescue grass with the following interspersed in my yard. Can anyone help identify this grass/weed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ColeLawn

@spenn Just a guess; Annual Blue Grass or Poa A.


----------



## g-man

@edixon88 not poa a. Maybe poa b.

@Geneticboar not a sedge. Try triclopyr on it.


----------



## bakler5

Can anyone help identify these? The short, thin-bladed stuff is all over my yard. If I remember correctly it tends to die off later in the summer, but before it does, it causes all of the surrounding grass in the area to get very matted down. It doesn't grow much taller than what is pictured there. The bigger bunch on the left, I was thinking it was poa a, but wasn't entirely sure. I have overseeded my lawn with KBG blends the last few years, so figured it was coming from that. The only weird thing is it usually tends to be a lot darker than the rest of the grass, whereas with poa a I know it usually appears to be much lighter in color.


----------



## Deadlawn

Looks like a bunch grass with fibrous roots and no rhizomes, correct? I'm guessing one of the fine fescues.


----------



## Gazer

Hello, long time first time. Would appreciate help identifying the weed below. I'm favoring wild violet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deadlawn

Gazer said:


> Hello, long time first time. Would appreciate help identifying the weed below. I'm favoring wild violet. Thanks in advance.


Can you take a close up of the leaves? It's hard to tell from that distance.


----------



## Gazer

Of course, sorry for the oversight


----------



## g-man

@Gazer yes wild violet.


----------



## Deadlawn

g-man said:


> @Gazer yes wild violet.


I'm more inclined to think this is wild ginger. It makes a great shade ground cover in garden beds. Can you transplant some?


----------



## g-man

@Deadlawn i doubt it. The thickness doesnt match to me. Triclopyr with NIS.


----------



## Deadlawn

g-man said:


> @Deadlawn i doubt it. The thickness doesnt match to me. Triclopyr with NIS.


Maybe a different species of violet from what I have:


----------



## Codeman336

Hey Yall, I am in NC and I am noticing a lot of this coarse grass weed coming in the last week or so. It is poking up taller than the yard. I applied a pre-emergent in march before dogwoods bloomed but I see this stuff all over the yard. Thanks for any help IDing it and any advice on how to get rid of it.


----------



## g-man

@Codeman336 it looks like fescue. Round up will take care of it.


----------



## Codeman336

Thanks @g-man! Looks like it got mixed in with my TTTF. I think I'll just start pulling it by hand since I don't want to kill off parts of my yard. Darn. I made a dumbo move before I learned about the difference between the fescues. I threw down some KY31 in fall 2020 and now its coming in strong within my TTTF lawn. Now it looks like it's spreading in. The more you knowww


----------



## YardWork314

I have a TTTF lawn and every year around this time in late Spring or early Summer there is a type of weed/grass that comes out. It is a lighter green color and it grows much faster. It primarily pops up in areas with thin grass coverage with soil problems (lack of topsoil and compaction). I have a professional service spray for weeds, so I don't have many other weeds in the lawn. Any ideas on what this is and how to deal with it?


----------



## g-man

Orchardgrass. Round up the leaves.


----------



## Srimps

Looks similar to what I have. Confirmation?


----------



## Deadlawn

Looks like orchard grass.


----------



## YardWork314

g-man said:


> Orchardgrass. Round up the leaves.


Ok, Thank you


----------



## bkscripto

Hi all! I have this weed showing up in my lawn this spring, it grows much taller than my TTTF. Driving me nuts! Looks like it may be fescue like @Codeman336 has going on. I am also in the same area, NC.

Please let me know what you think and what I can kill it with. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sirvictory444

Just when I think I have something identified this evening, I find it right next to something else I thought was the same but is now obviously two different weeds.


----------



## edixon88

Anyone know what these guys might be?


----------



## Codeman336

What is this and how can I kill it? Located in NC. LV Max weed killer didn't touch it in 3 days.


----------



## abrahamsirv

Codeman336 said:


> What is this and how can I kill it? Located in NC. LV Max weed killer didn't touch it in 3 days.


Looks like poa annua or poa trivialis, not sure which. Pre-emergent for the annua, nothing selective kills the triv.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=229


----------



## dicko1

That looks almost like a sedge. The picture isnt really good enough to make an ID. It looks like some of the blades form the triangular leaf pattern so typical of a sedge.

So take a closer look and see if leaves are coming out of the plant in a triangular form. Or snap a stem off and try rolling it between your fingers. You should feel the triangular shape if it is indeed a sedge.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Codeman336 said:


> What is this and how can I kill it? Located in NC. LV Max weed killer didn't touch it in 3 days.


First picture looks like poa annua. Second picture looks like nutsedge (yellowish blade) in the foreground and the background looks like poa annua (with seed heads).


----------



## abrahamsirv

I need help! I've done what I could to ID this one but I don't know. My observations:
Lime green color, taller than KBG, wide blade (6 to 8mm), no clasping auricles, membranous ligule, no hairs, rolled leaf.
I thought it was quackgrass (not anymore), but the absence of clasping ligules and I couldn't find any rizomes. 
It's popping up all over, I can't see distinct clumps, so maybe not a fescue variety (K31 maybe). 
Hope the photos help, I can provide more.


----------



## Codeman336

Thanks @****o1, @abrahamsirv, and @shadowlawnjutsu! I was mainly focused on the Poa Annua. Since we're going into summer, should I hold off to put down pre-emergent until late summer since what I have is already there and it won't start germinating again until then?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Codeman336 said:


> Thanks @****o1, @abrahamsirv, and @shadowlawnjutsu! I was mainly focused on the Poa Annua. Since we're going into summer, should I hold off to put down pre-emergent until late summer since what I have is already there and it won't start germinating again until then?


It will eventually die off on summer just be on time on your fall pre emergent. I used to have a lot of poa annua at the beginning of the spring. I'm hand pulling them as much as I can.


----------



## 1028mountain

Can someone tell me what this is and how to get rid of it? I have a fair amount of it.


----------



## Deadlawn

1028mountain said:


> Can someone tell me what this is and how to get rid of it? I have a fair amount of it.


That looks like sedum, a succulent garden plant that apprently escaped cultivation. Transplant some into a garden bed. It makes a nice mat of green.


----------



## g-man

@abrahamsirv It looks like K31, but I'm not sure. Since it is growing larger than the rest, paint it with round up.

@1028mountain did you try triclopyr?


----------



## 1028mountain

I haven't tried anything other than tenacity as that's all I put down. Whatever it is there is a lot. I'll try triclopyr and see what it does.


----------



## 1028mountain

I am pretty sure its corn speedwell and it says triclopyr can treat it as @g-man mentioned. I guess it only thrives in the spring and pre-m in the fall is what stops it from germinating.


----------



## lawninvestor

Are these light green patches just massive tall fescue spots? The grass is very coarse and dense


----------



## Deadlawn

1028mountain said:


> I am pretty sure its corn speedwell......


Looking at the pic again, I think you're right. I have this which seems to come up in dry sandy areas where not much else grows.


----------



## gstein

Just found this site and this is my first post! Looking for any help in identifying what is in the attached pics. For the past three years I have only used Jonathan Green Ultra Black Beauty. I have some large pockets of this, whatever it is. It is a different shade of green and the base is brown or a purplish color. When it gets longer it seems to fall over on itself. I cut the lawn short this time around just to see.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Anyone know what this is and how to kill it?


----------



## ronan

Anyone help with IDing this - I originally thought it was Poa Triv, but now I'm not so sure. It has rolled vernation so I'm wondering if it is creeping bent grass?


----------



## Togo

Triv?


----------



## KW123

What is this thick blade grass in my tall fescue lawn? It shows up in mid to late Spring, and grows faster than surrounding grass. This patch is by far the worst area, but it shows up sporadically in other areas.


----------



## Jersey_diy

Togo said:


> Triv?


Looks like it, try to pull a piece out of the ground with the root intact...It looks like rather imature Triv...If you have tenacity that will help you identify it...Round up will be your only option, multiple rounds of it. Did you plant a shade mix of seed recently?


----------



## Togo

Jersey_diy said:


> Looks like it, try to pull a piece out of the ground with the root intact...It looks like rather imature Triv...If you have tenacity that will help you identify it...Round up will be your only option, multiple rounds of it. Did you plant a shade mix of seed recently?


It's been there since I got the house 6 years ago but it's spread a good amount since then. Tenacity always lights it up but I figured I'd double check that it is in fact Triv before I did anything 'drastic'. I've always just assumed it was Triv. Figured it might be worth it to get an early start on killing it off.


----------



## Jersey_diy

You might be too late killing it, could a couple weeks and it is likely to go into dormancy real soon. I am at the tail end of mutli low dose tenacity regime...not sure if it will work.

It really depends on what you have on hand... Round up, tenacity.....Anuew?


----------



## peezyp

I just noticed that my entire front lawn and parts of my backyard are covered with this type of grass… is this a weed? Or is it a tall fescue? (Is tall fescue a weed?)

If this is an undesirable… is roundup the only way to remove?


----------



## Jersey_diy

peezyp said:


> I just noticed that my entire front lawn and parts of my backyard are covered with this type of grass… is this a weed? Or is it a tall fescue? (Is tall fescue a weed?)
> 
> If this is an undesirable… is roundup the only way to remove?


I think it is a type of fescue, round up will be your option...apply 3rd week of august, re apply 4th week of august as needed... Seed at labor day(depending on weather and soil conditions)


----------



## peezyp

Jersey_diy said:


> peezyp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed that my entire front lawn and parts of my backyard are covered with this type of grass… is this a weed? Or is it a tall fescue? (Is tall fescue a weed?)
> 
> If this is an undesirable… is roundup the only way to remove?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a type of fescue, round up will be your option...apply 3rd week of august, re apply 4th week of august as needed... Seed at labor day(depending on weather and soil conditions)
Click to expand...

Dang.. the kicker is, it seems as though this is the only grass that is growing on my front lawn. Am I looking at a major lawn renovation ?

No chance this is crabgrass that can be treated with quinclorac?


----------



## dicko1

Not crabgrass. Tall Fescue.


----------



## peezyp

****o1 said:


> Not crabgrass. Tall Fescue.


Would it be a bad thing if I kept it in my lawn?


----------



## Jersey_diy

Its up to you, your lawn. Its all if the grass type is something you like. Have you ever done a renovation?


----------



## Deadlawn

****o1 said:


> Not crabgrass. Tall Fescue.





peezyp said:


> Would it be a bad thing if I kept it in my lawn?


Not at all. Tall fescue is heat and drought tolerant. I use it as my primary grass species. There are many cultivars available a.k.a. turf type tall fescue or on this forum referred to as TTTF. They are all more attractive than the old Kentucky 31 (K-31) tall fescue introduced in 1931, hence the 31 in the name. Barenbrug makes a TTTF blend called RTF or rhizomatous tall fescue. It is actually about 40% rhizomatous cultivars. They claim that because it has rhizomes, it will self-repair like KBG (Kentucky bluegrass) does rather than be a collection of bunch grasses which look like a large group of misfit strangers keeping their distance at a party. That was really the only valid argument against having a 100% TTTF lawn without some KBG mixed in to "knit it together".

Crabgrass has no value unless you are using it as forage. That is the reason it was introduced to this continent. As is the case with many introduced plants, it spread like wildfire. It dies off in the fall as soon as temp go down into the 40's and leaves large bare areas subject to ground erosion.


----------



## Togo

Jersey_diy said:


> You might be too late killing it, could a couple weeks and it is likely to go into dormancy real soon. I am at the tail end of mutli low dose tenacity regime...not sure if it will work.
> 
> It really depends on what you have on hand... Round up, tenacity.....Anuew?


I would just Glypho it if anything and then reseed it in the fall. I'm not gonna do anything though I don't think until I know I'm gonna reno my lawn, then I'll kill it all off in April before hand.


----------



## Jersey_diy

What's everyone's thought on this...just started noticing it.


----------



## Skiwithnoskis

Can someone ID this?


----------



## Deadlawn

Jersey_diy said:


> What's everyone's thought on this...just started noticing it.


Looks like tall fescue.


----------



## The Lawnfather




----------



## The Lawnfather

I've been hitting it with ortho weed b gon, but it's not doing the trick


----------



## Deadlawn

The Lawnfather said:


> I've been hitting it with ortho weed b gon, but it's not doing the trick


Weed-b-Gone only works on broad leafed weeds.


----------



## Powhatan

The Lawnfather said:


> I've been hitting it with ortho weed b gon, but it's not doing the trick


Just one weed? Dig it up.


----------



## Kdog060

Okay I thought I had this identified but I may be wrong. Any ideas on what this is? Possibly torpedograss?


----------



## The Lawnfather

Powhatan said:


> The Lawnfather said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been hitting it with ortho weed b gon, but it's not doing the trick
> 
> 
> 
> Just one weed? Dig it up.
Click to expand...

No, they're all through my backyard


----------



## Powhatan

The Lawnfather said:


> Powhatan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lawnfather said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been hitting it with ortho weed b gon, but it's not doing the trick
> 
> 
> 
> Just one weed? Dig it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're all through my backyard
Click to expand...

Would need closer pics to better identify, but from what I see randomly in your pic looks like poa trivialis which does not respond to Weed Be Gon.


----------



## ronan

ronan said:


> Anyone help with IDing this - I originally thought it was Poa Triv, but now I'm not so sure. It has rolled vernation so I'm wondering if it is creeping bent grass?


Bump - any thoughts on this?

Thanks!


----------



## The Lawnfather




----------



## Powhatan

The Lawnfather said:


>


So that's not poa trivialis, with those spear looking blades it looks more like quackgrass. The lower left clump appears to have rhizomes. I do see hairs on the stems. Not close enough to see if clasping auricles. Maybe someone else will chime in to confirm. If it is quackgrass you'll have to use glyphosate to kill all the way down to the roots.


----------



## 2L8

Kdog060 said:


> Okay I thought I had this identified but I may be wrong. Any ideas on what this is? Possibly torpedograss?


Looks like the common bentgrass (Agrostis capillaris) I found in my lawn. Are the blades dull on th lower side and slightliy grooved on the upperside?


----------



## Fraust

Started noticing this in various spots the last several weeks. Grows significantly faster than everything else. Google image search suggests either Barnyard grass or Signal grass. I've got WBG with Quinclorac and Tenacity on hand.


----------



## Aeraider

This weed comes around every year. I applied a weed and feed over a month ago, and it still came up. Any ideas on what it is?


----------



## dicko1

That looks like mouse eared chickweed.


----------



## Aeraider

****o1 said:


> That looks like mouse eared chickweed.


Thanks, That's what I thought too. However the petals never blossom, they stay in that bulb like shape.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

This weed is starting to spread in my lawn. Please help me identify and tell me how to kill it.


----------



## Kstawski

These started to pop up all over and my plant apps are inconsistent.





And these:


----------



## Deadlawn

Kstawski said:


> These started to pop up all over and my plant apps are inconsistent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these:


The first pics look like something in the carrot family - possibly Queen Anne's lace.


----------



## YardWork314

I recently had one grassy weed identified by an expert as bull paspalum. Their control recommendation seems to be working, but now I'm noticing an abundance of this "weed". Can anyone identify this? It grows faster than surrounding TTTF and has a lighter green color. It is thinner than the bull paspalum blades. The one thing that stands out to me is the long hairs. Any ideas?


----------



## YardWork314

Regarding the weed I posted in the previous post, I'm guessing goosegrass. Based on the time of emergence and the flat white stem. It also has hair at the base of the leaf, but not the top. Anyone disagree?


----------



## g-man

@YardWork314 goose will look like a wagon wheel spokes when you look at it from the top. This could also be orchidgrass.


----------



## YardWork314

g-man said:


> @YardWork314 goose will look like a wagon wheel spokes when you look at it from the top. This could also be orchidgrass.


Thanks for the input. I have considered orchard grass as a possibility as well. You could be right about that. This one seems to have the wagon wheel appearance, but I could be mistaken. Would standard pre emergent that lawn care companies use prevent goosegrass? If so, then I shouldn't have goosegrass since pre-emergent was applied.

I never realized until recently that identifying weeds was this hard. Spent a lot of time looking at pictures and reading descriptions in the past few weeks.

Thanks again.


----------



## g-man

I think some prem do control goosegrass. Timing might be important. I also don't know if it survives the winter in your area. I don't have experience with it (assuming it is goosegrass). You do have post emergent options.


----------



## edixon88

Hey guys, I joined last summer and have learned a ton from this page. I inherited a mess of a lawn and have realistic expectations since a full reno isn't in the cards. I did a fall overseed with Hogan Blend TTTF that had decent results.

I tried to identify this issue last summer and couldn't nail it down. Now that temps in NJ have been pretty high, it's popping up again. It's growing taller and faster than everything around it.

Last summer, I had a few suggestions: Dallisgrass(the blades don't seem to be that wide tho), quackgrass, and common bermuda. I ended up trying a couple apps of Pylex/Triclopyr under the assumption it was common bermuda. I'm honestly not sure if it affected it much.

It's pretty widespread over about 1/2 of my front lawn and a couple pop ups on the side. I could paint the small pop ups with gly, but really don't want to nuke the front.

Anyway, what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

I'm getting a lot of these especially under the tree. Please Id, thanks!


----------



## SpiveyJr

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> I'm getting a lot of these especially under the tree. Please Id, thanks!


They are baby trees. I'm guessing you have a maple tree? Just keep mowing and eventually you cut the top off and the rest dies, otherwise everyone would have a forest for a yard instead of a lawn.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

SpiveyJr said:


> shadowlawnjutsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a lot of these especially under the tree. Please Id, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are baby trees. I'm guessing you have a maple tree? Just keep mowing and eventually you cut the top off and the rest dies, otherwise everyone would have a forest for a yard instead of a lawn.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I did a little googlinga nd found out they are maple seedlings. Thanks!


----------



## bigG

Hi All - long time lurker, first time poster. Love this forum and all the great knowledge and advice on here! Thank you all in advance for the help and support!

Can someone tell me if this is Poa Triv? I've tried my best to ID this from other posts on here, using the VA Tech weed identifier, etc. I tried to capture several pictures and zoomed in shots. The leaves are definitely "boat shaped" and have the folded in vernation.

PS - I've never seen seeds on these, so I don't think it's poa A (have plenty of that in the backyard to know what that looks like :evil: )

Thanks again for the help!!


----------



## 2L8

Short ligules, so no Poa trivialis. Also not gradually tapered blades, but parallel edged. These are properties of KBG. I can't recognize the surface of the leaves for sure. If they are grooved if also can be PRG.


----------



## g-man

edixon88 said:


> Hey guys, I joined last summer and have learned a ton from this page. I inherited a mess of a lawn and have realistic expectations since a full reno isn't in the cards. I did a fall overseed with Hogan Blend TTTF that had decent results.
> 
> I tried to identify this issue last summer and couldn't nail it down. Now that temps in NJ have been pretty high, it's popping up again. It's growing taller and faster than everything around it.
> 
> Last summer, I had a few suggestions: Dallisgrass(the blades don't seem to be that wide tho), quackgrass, and common bermuda. I ended up trying a couple apps of Pylex/Triclopyr under the assumption it was common bermuda. I'm honestly not sure if it affected it much.
> 
> It's pretty widespread over about 1/2 of my front lawn and a couple pop ups on the side. I could paint the small pop ups with gly, but really don't want to nuke the front.
> 
> Anyway, what are your thoughts on this?


I think it is the same ID as last year, torpedo grass. Round up.


----------



## bigG

@2L8 
Thanks for the response! PRG/KBG were my other guesses, but I've been so confused about the differences between these 3 grasses. Does PRG spread? This stuff generally starts out light green (almost lime green) but eventually gets darker and it appears to spread on its own. Whatever it is, I wouldn't mind it other than the much lighter green color every spring/early summer when it pops up.


----------



## 2L8

@bigG 
Annual Ryegrass is also possible, but then the upper side of the leaf must be grooved as in PRG. I found some of it in the lawn here:


On the left an Annual Ryegrass plant, pulled from the lawn and planted in a pot. Right: PRG grown on a fallow area. My recommendation: Dig up the unknown grass and plant it in a pot to observe flowering. But this won't work after the flowering period.


----------



## YEM

Recently laid some seed to cover topsoil st the edge of a new patio (need cover to prevent my toddler from digging in the dirt, we'll see if I can get it through summer). 
Can someone help me ID these tall blades? In 7 days since seed down they are almost 4" tall. Some type of allium? Nut grass? Or desirable grass that came out of the gate quick?
Seed was JG Black Beauty Ultra (80% TTTF, 10% each KBG and PRG).


----------



## dicko1

The bottom pict looks like a cereal crop (oats?), probably from the straw you used.

Just keep it mowed to keep it from going to seed and it will disappear next year. Or just pluck it out.

I seeded a small patch last year and this year I have wheat growing.


----------



## YEM

****o1 said:


> The bottom pict looks like a cereal crop (oats?), probably from the straw you used.
> 
> Just keep it mowed to keep it from going to seed and it will disappear next year. Or just pluck it out.
> 
> I seeded a small patch last year and this year I have wheat growing.


Thanks! Not sure why I didn't consider it coming in w/ the straw. I assumed it was something more nefarious in the topsoil we brought in.


----------



## abrahamsirv

Hi All, 
I've been trying to identify these ones for a while. they're much taller than the KBG and all over the place (glypho and paint brush not an option). I've already aplied Q4plus without success (2.5oz/1000sqft), I thought Quinclorac would do the trick. 
In my opinion grass #1 is Meadow Foxtail (Alopecurus pratensis) a perennial unlike other foxtails and grass #2 maybe a tall/rough fescue (no clue) notice the nodes on the stalk. Pictures below, I thought the seedheads might be better than the blades for identification.

Any help to identify and selectively target will be appreciated!


----------



## 2L8

@abrahamsirv 
I think #1 is timothy-grass (Phleum pratense). Look closely at the glumes of the spikelets. In timothy-grass it double with two awns looking like a bootjack.

#2: Not sure, I think it could be creeping bentgrass (Agrostis stolonifera). It should have stolons. Did you observe some?


----------



## abrahamsirv

2L8 said:


> @abrahamsirv
> I think #1 is timothy-grass (Phleum pratense). Look closely at the glumes of the spikelets. In timothy-grass it double with two awns looking like a bootjack.
> 
> #2: Not sure, I think it could be creeping bentgrass (Agrostis stolonifera). It should have stolons. Did you observe some?


Thanks for responding.
#1 we're on the same page. I was between timothy and meadow foxtail or maybe I have both,
#2 I also considered bentgrass among other ones, but the root system doesn't seem shallow and I can't find a picture that looks like my seedhead photo. but i've seen photos of bentgrass with that dark node, so maybe.

Any sugestions on selective herbicide in KBG? I think I'm hooped bc not sure if there's a chem for timothy.


----------



## 2L8

abrahamsirv said:


> Thanks for responding.
> #1 we're on the same page. I was between timothy and meadow foxtail or maybe I have both,
> #2 I also considered bentgrass among other ones, but the root system doesn't seem shallow and I can't find a picture that looks like my seedhead photo. but i've seen photos of bentgrass with that dark node, so maybe.
> 
> Any sugestions on selective herbicide in KBG? I think I'm hooped bc not sure if there's a chem for timothy.


The panicle may not yet be expanded. I don't have creeping but common bentgrass here. It has rhizomes like KBG but the ligule is shorter. There is also Agrostis gigantea (black bent) that also has a long ligule and rhizomes.

Regarding selective herbizides I can't give an advice, because none are available here. I paint my bent with Glyphosate.


----------



## blake4037

All over my front yard. Looks like little tree leaves. What do you guys think this is?


----------



## LeeB

blake4037 said:


> All over my front yard. Looks like little tree leaves. What do you guys think this is?


My guess is Woodland Agrimony.


----------



## nefariousmax

Greetings everyone - looking for some help to ID this one--is this crabgrass, or something else?


----------



## 2L8

nefariousmax said:


> Greetings everyone - looking for some help to ID this one--is this crabgrass, or something else?


Looks like some kind of crabgrass or rather Proso millet (Panicum miliaceum) because of the hairs on the blades and sheaths.


----------



## bigG

blake4037 said:


> All over my front yard. Looks like little tree leaves. What do you guys think this is?


I've had something similar before and used Triclopyr to selectively kill it…worked pretty well.


----------



## tdcarl

New homeowner here, trying to get things under control before an overseed in the fall. Lately I've had these guys pop up in the backyard. Looks like nutsedge?




Also have this little patch in the front yard that is much lighter green than the surrounding area. Overall the front yard is in much better shape than the back.


----------



## Marcus5aurelius

I have a fair amount of these sprigs popping up all over my lawn. Can someone please help identify?


----------



## rmengel

Trying to figure these out - maybe Johnsongrass or quackgrass? Seems like all the possibilities here are noxious grasses that require very specific treatments.

Any ideas on what these might be?


----------



## ivan_pehar

I've been doing a ton of reading over the last few months and learned a ton, had a question - I've seen a bunch of the following appear on my lawn. It's a dry straw like blade any idea what this is? And recommendations on how to get rid of it? At first I thought it was lack of water but the rest of my lawn is holding up on the heat.

I'm in Zone 6 - Toronto Canada


----------



## bigG

@tdcarl you nailed it with the first 2 pics. Get something like Sedgehammer and spot spray (it's safe on grass and supposed to be more gentle in warmer temps). You can also get something with sulfentrazone in it but be VERY careful about applying that when temps are north of 80-85 (will scorch/stress your good grass). In my experience, ridding your yard of nutsedge is a marathon and the key is to attack it at first sight! I've been able to knock mine back by about 90% in a year or 2 but not 100% yet…meanwhile plenty of my neighbors who do nothing have it spreading all over their yard.

Not sure about your other pics.

With anything though, read the labels and follow the directions from the manufacturer.


----------



## reallyfunguy

I have been trying for awhile to identify this with little luck.

This is some type of sedge. Sedgehammer didn't have effect on it but Sedge ender did. Within 24 hours I noticed it turning yellow.

Edit: it started turning yellow but is still alive. I just dug it out


----------



## Robs92k

I think these are fairly common…google lens was used. I believe we have annual ragweed, white clover and plantain? I'm confident I can get rid of these easily with speedzone in a few weeks, but thought it couldn't hurt to get confirmation. Not really sure about the plantain…let me know if you can confirm. Thx


----------



## Ham

Looking for some assistance identifying this weed. There is a substantial amount of this in my neighbors yard. I'm starting to see it pop up in my yard. Two days after moving, this stuff is two inches taller than my KBG.































Thanks!


----------



## dicko1

I'm guessing Yellow Foxtail. The red stem and leaf hairs point in that direction.

Its an annual so it'll die on its own this fall. You just have to keep it from going to seed or use a pre-emergent next spring.

Since its an annual, quinclorac works pretty well to kill it if you must get rid of it.

Its also pretty easy to pull up if there's not too much of it.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

Starting to see seed heads along the garden bed edges. I'm really bad identifying grass/weed species. All seed heads looks like Poa annua to me.


----------



## jts3793

Any idea what this is guys? Thank you.


----------



## Powhatan

Lawn Whisperer said:


> Starting to see seed heads along the garden bed edges. I'm really bad identifying grass/weed species. All seed heads looks like Poa annua to me.


Just a guess. It reminds me of bromegrass, the seed heads and the stem node.


----------



## MJR12284

Looking for 2nd opinion on this. Pulls out very easy in bunches. Boat shaped tips. Poa Triv?


----------



## Jersey_diy

Any help on this particular grass weed, its all over my KBG/RPRG lawn. It pulls really easy...and has a stolon/rhyzome(can't tell the difference).


----------



## Mbcarter967

What weed is this? I live in Oak Harbor, WA. I'm new to cool season grasses, and it pains me that I can't use my Celsius on my new lawn. I just moved in, and the lawn was left a disaster, so I'm trying to get it back in shape. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kissfromnick

MJR12284 said:


> Looking for 2nd opinion on this. Pulls out very easy in bunches. Boat shaped tips. Poa Triv?


1+ for poa T


----------



## 1028mountain

My neighbors weed riddled yard is creeping into mine. Can anyone tell how to kill this without killing the grass?


----------



## CTTurfDad

That looks like Creeping Charlie. I zapped mine successfully with WBG CCO and NIS. Took a few apps and it even rebounded the following year. Best of luck!


----------



## uts

So I am a little lost. I have these patches of grass which are greyish green and forms a fairly thick mat but pulls up easily. I thought this was bent grass and sprayed tenacity about 18 days back. I was going to do 2 follow-up apps but zero bleaching. It stays green in winter so I don't think it's a warm season grass like Bermuda or nimblewell. Any ideas or confirmation?


----------



## Kstawski

These popped up here and there in my KBG renovation - I don't think they're KBG seedlings. Anyone know what it is? I've been hand pulling.


----------



## cgeorg07

Anyone know what this "grass" is and how I can kill it? It is very hard to pull it out of the ground. Stems are hard like stalks almost.


----------



## KoopHawk

Looks like tall fescue. Drop a nuclear bomb on it, dig it up, reseed, and repeat the process when it comes back.


----------



## Hawkeye_311

cgeorg07 said:


> Anyone know what this "grass" is and how I can kill it? It is very hard to pull it out of the ground. Stems are hard like stalks almost.


Looks like Kentucky 31 to me. 2 to 3 shots of Tenacity will knock it back.


----------



## LawnN00bie

Looking to figure out what this stuff is. It's in an area that I had overseeded last fall with some store mix from Home Depot, so I'm wondering if it's from that, or a weed. Google Lens didn't help much. Thanks in advance!

https://i.imgur.com/B5AgBMl.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/VuS3TyG.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/OuILq9m.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/6VqYseQ.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/P3pyFcu.jpg

Not sure if these help any


----------



## world0022

Northern new Jersey, I can't figure out what this is. Clumping fescue? Do I need to pull it all out by hand? I have quite a bit along the edge of the driveway as well as under a couple of hemlocks.


----------



## texpa

cgeorg07 said:


> Anyone know what this "grass" is and how I can kill it? It is very hard to pull it out of the ground. Stems are hard like stalks almost.


Looks like K31 - hate the stuff.

Your only real options are to pull it up by hand or I've hit it with Round up right in the middle. Usually won't kill the surrounding grass.


----------



## Copat

Any ideas as to what this is?


----------



## andynewk

This is crabgrass, right?


----------



## Mondeh6

Didnt think that it would be this bad, it started off like this






and now it looks like this







this past fall a bag of 0-0-8 went down, followed this spring by 2 0-0-7 bags, feels like I am fighting a loosing battle.
I've had my second app of tenacity mixed with speedzone. do I need to ride it out and let it die off during the summer or take action now, if so what should I do?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer

@Mondeh6 are those seed heads or bleaching from tenacity on the last 3 pics? I'm at southern PG County, just north of SoMD, and I haven't seen seedheads in my area.


----------



## Mondeh6

@Lawn Whisperer, that is light reflecting off the seed heads this entire area was hit with gly before I seeded last fall, I am about to give up and let it die off in the summer and do a few liquid prodiamine apps in the fall. I am just going to focus on other aspects of the program at this point, the lawn is under a year old.


----------



## joec-ct

Hi - I'm struggling to identify if this weed is a sedge, and really could use some help.

*My identifications:*

Grows 2-3x as fast as my normal grass
Lime green or yellowish huge
Has a purple tint near base of stem
One leaf side is *shiny *and reflective
Other leaf side has *parallel vein*s and is not shiny
Tip is pointy
Have never seen a seedhead

Everyone says it's easily identifiable by it's "Triangular Stem" - but these stems are *not *perfectly triangular, nor are they perfectly round. How far down I'm able to pull it from is also a challenge, as these things are extremely hard to pull without breaking off. I dont know where at the base I should be looking. When I roll it between my fingers, there's some sides to it, but what if it's because I'm rolling it at the base of the first few tillers?

Anyway, it's driving me nuts, and would love some advice before I go $pend on a selective herbicide like Sedgehammer.


----------



## BourbonLawn

Any ideas what this is taking over my lawn?


----------



## 440mag

BourbonLawn said:


> Any ideas what this is taking over my lawn?


@BourbonLawn I do not know for sure and those are good pics and I was hoping the Rutgers Weed ID site would help but, it seems that site only gives one precious photo of each weed which is never enough for me, even on a good day: https://njaes.rutgers.edu/weeds/

A much (much!) better site and one I rely on extensively is this one - it gives as many as a dozen photos of specific aspects of each plant which helps tremendously in identification for those of us who remain challenged at quickly and positively ID'ing pest plants:

*Broadleafs listed at top and grassy weeds occupy bottom half of gallery*: https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/

Based on comparing your photos to these on the latter mentioned site - and this is just a well intentioned guess - could it be Nimbleweed? https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/nimblewill/


----------



## 440mag

Can anyone assist me with a definitive ID of the attached photos?

I'm pulling my hair out - and feel as if I have gone cross-eyed comparing photos from the BOTTOM HALF of the linked Weed ID gallery - trying to ascertain whatever this is that has popped up in disparate light green patches across my backyard … https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/

… is it just perennial ryegrass (if so, any suggestions? It's way, WAY lighter green REALLY stands out, even from a distance!) or something more sinister.


----------



## BourbonLawn

440mag said:


> BourbonLawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas what this is taking over my lawn?
> 
> 
> 
> @BourbonLawn I do not know for sure and those are good pics and I was hoping the Rutgers Weed ID site would help but, it seems that site only gives one precious photo of each weed which is never enough for me, even on a good day: https://njaes.rutgers.edu/weeds/
> 
> A much (much!) better site and one I rely on extensively is this one - it gives as many as a dozen photos of specific aspects of each plant which helps tremendously in identification for those of us who remain challenged at quickly and positively ID'ing pest plants:
> 
> *Broadleafs listed at top and grassy weeds occupy bottom half of gallery*: https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/
> 
> Based on comparing your photos to these on the latter mentioned site - and this is just a well intentioned guess - could it be Nimbleweed? https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/nimblewill/
Click to expand...

Hmmm. Not sure it's nimble weed. It's not "hairy" like those photos. I think it might be triv


----------



## 440mag

You're probably correct. I didn't pick up on the hairs …


----------



## 2L8

440mag said:


> Can anyone assist me with a definitive ID of the attached photos?
> 
> I'm pulling my hair out - and feel as if I have gone cross-eyed comparing photos from the BOTTOM HALF of the linked Weed ID gallery - trying to ascertain whatever this is that has popped up in disparate light green patches across my backyard … https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/
> 
> … is it just perennial ryegrass (if so, any suggestions? It's way, WAY lighter green REALLY stands out, even from a distance!) or something more sinister.


No raygrass. I think it's orchardgrass (Dactylis glomerata).


----------



## 2L8

BourbonLawn said:


> Any ideas what this is taking over my lawn?


The growth habit, leaf color and ligula unfortunately point to Poa trivialis. Only the dark red color of the leaf sheaths irritate me. I have also seen this with Triv, but rather in the summer at high temperatures and much sunlight.

Try to pull out a few plants. If it is relatively easy, that is another indication for Pt.


----------



## 2L8

joec-ct said:


> Hi - I'm struggling to identify if this weed is a sedge, and really could use some help.
> 
> *My identifications:*
> 
> Grows 2-3x as fast as my normal grass
> Lime green or yellowish huge
> Has a purple tint near base of stem
> One leaf side is *shiny *and reflective
> Other leaf side has *parallel vein*s and is not shiny
> Tip is pointy
> Have never seen a seedhead
> 
> Everyone says it's easily identifiable by it's "Triangular Stem" - but these stems are *not *perfectly triangular, nor are they perfectly round. How far down I'm able to pull it from is also a challenge, as these things are extremely hard to pull without breaking off. I dont know where at the base I should be looking. When I roll it between my fingers, there's some sides to it, but what if it's because I'm rolling it at the base of the first few tillers?
> 
> Anyway, it's driving me nuts, and would love some advice before I go $pend on a selective herbicide like Sedgehammer.


This is probably annual raygrass. I currently find it in the newly planted lawn, but not in this quantity.


----------



## joec-ct

@2L8 I appreciate the response. It's very possible since the builder put in a mix that contained annual ryegrass in June 2021.

If we assume it's annual, then no control is technically needed. I do feel like I should still get something down to control this in case we are wrong. Last year I sprayed a few of these bunches with tenacity and they did turn white.


----------



## 440mag

@2L8 I also Thank You fir taking the time to reply - broadleaf weeds are soooooooo much easier for me to ID!

I am looking up the post-emergent solution: 
https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/

and I am confident I already have what I need, on hand .,,, https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/orchardgrass/

Have a Great Season!


----------



## 2L8

joec-ct said:


> @2L8 I appreciate the response. It's very possible since the builder put in a mix that contained annual ryegrass in June 2021.
> 
> If we assume it's annual, then no control is technically needed. I do feel like I should still get something down to control this in case we are wrong. Last year I sprayed a few of these bunches with tenacity and they did turn white.


It is described as annual to perennial, so could live for more than a year. After a few years, however, the problem should take care of itself if you avoid forming seeds.

My only option is to remove it mechanically, but I'm often on the hunt for Poa annua and trivialis anyway.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

What is this? It is found only in my front yard, mostly in the parkway and a little bit either in the flower bed or right outside of it.


----------



## joec-ct

@Jeff_MI84 Following. I have a bunch of these that seemed to pop up almost overnight.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@joec-ct same here, I didn't see them the other day. Every year I get a small handful.


----------



## 2L8

I also have seedlings here that look very similar. They come from a maple tree. If there is a maple tree nearby, I would guess that's where they came from.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@2L8 makes sense now, thank you. MSU (booo Spartans) says just mow, but I do get satisfaction from hand pulling them.

https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/tree_seedlings_are_infesting_lawns


----------



## kcabral81

My lawn is full of these, anybody know what weed this. My lawn has never seen them before. Any help……


----------



## 2L8

Very likely the same as 5 posts above yours, just a bit more advanced. See https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=471966#p471966.


----------



## edixon88

That's absolutely what it is. I have a huge maple tree in my backyard and it's impossible to pick up all the helicopters that thing drops. I currently have a forest of tiny saplings in my lawn, they'll die off after a mow or two though.


----------



## SalsaHeaven

I have these too. I plucked one and started growing it indoors. It developed shiny red leaves. A leaf ID app suggested it was poison ivy, so I threw it away. But, now I suspect it actually was a maple and I should have waited until the leaves were slightly more mature to verify.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

Is this paspalum? I hope it's not crabgrass, as I've sprayed already and haven't any in four years. Just one of whatever it is.


----------



## rchipman

I have this round, "springy" weed that I am having a hard time identifying (possibly because I don't even know how to describe it accurately)

Anyone know what it is?


----------



## dicko1

Crush some in your hand. Does it smell oniony?

Looks like wild onion to me.


----------



## devanb

This is probably annual ryegrass. I currently find it in the newly planted lawn, but not in this quantity.
[/quote]



I did a fall renovation planting Jonathan Green black beauty ultra. Everywhere I planted, I am growing the aggressive lightly colored grass very similar to what you mentioned.

I hope it's annual ryegrass because I'm going to mow it and pray.

Thanks for the ID


----------



## Deadlawn

Jeff_MI84 said:


> Is this paspalum? I hope it's not crabgrass, as I've sprayed already and haven't any in four years. Just one of whatever it is.


Definitely not crabgrass as it's too early for it in your area. Crabgrass doesn't germinate until soil temps rise above 70.

Possibly annual bluegrass or orchard grass?


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Deadlawn oh okay. That's a relief. Now I know to be extra careful when I drop orchard grass in my guinea pig's play area.


----------



## dicko1

Smooth Brome?


----------



## 2L8

Deadlawn said:


> Jeff_MI84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this paspalum? I hope it's not crabgrass, as I've sprayed already and haven't any in four years. Just one of whatever it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not crabgrass as it's too early for it in your area. Crabgrass doesn't germinate until soil temps rise above 70.
> 
> Possibly annual bluegrass or orchard grass?
Click to expand...

Yes, very likely orchard grass. When young, it often looks like a particularly vigorous Poa annua plant. I'm finding some of it in the lawn here right now, too.


----------



## Deadlawn

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Deadlawn oh okay. That's a relief. Now I know to be extra careful when I drop orchard grass in my guinea pig's play area.


Orchard grass isn't the worst thing that can happen. And if you live near farms, it's pretty much impossible to eliminate it.

Right now I'm dealing with.................quack grass!!! :evil: It's in some of my garden beds. The worst thing about quack grass is it develops long rhizomes which spread quickly and make new plants. I don't want to nuke my garden beds, so I keep it in check by hand pulling as much of the grass and rhizomes as I can - usually twice a year.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Deadlawn I am miles away from farms. It stuck out yesterday, I was sitting on the porch and saw it over by the sidewalk.


----------



## Deadlawn

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Deadlawn I am miles away from farms. It stuck out yesterday, I was sitting on the porch and saw it over by the sidewalk.


All you need is birds eating the seed and pooping it out in your yard and BAM, you got it! Though it sounds like you collect some for your guinea pigs.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Deadlawn darn birds. I actually bought seed for them because the existing grass in their outdoor area isn't the best quality and since most of their diet is hay, the seed I got is the same as their hay.


----------



## dicko1

I dont think thats orchard grass.

Orchard grass has a flat vernation and the picture shows a rolled vernation.

I.E. the picture is a round stem instead of a flat stem.


----------



## 2L8

Deadlawn said:


> Right now I'm dealing with.................quack grass!!! :evil: It's in some of my garden beds. The worst thing about quack grass is it develops long rhizomes which spread quickly and make new plants. I don't want to nuke my garden beds, so I keep it in check by hand pulling as much of the grass and rhizomes as I can - usually twice a year.


I had been able to successfully eliminate quackgrass by brushing the leaves with glyphosate.


----------



## edixon88

I've got these purple seed heads popping up everywhere. I've overseeded TTTF into the existing lawn the last two falls(couldn't swing a full reno). Any thoughts on whether this is just the existing(and okay) grass or a weed popping up?


----------



## 2L8

These could be seed heads from fine fescue (Festuca rubra). Some varieties start flowering already at the end of April.


----------



## edixon88

Another one from my troubled yard. I've got a decent amount of these skinny lime green bunches popping up. Seems sedge-like but it's definitely not the yellow nutsedge I've seen before.


----------



## JimFromLawnGuyland

What kills this grassy weed. Tenacity and quinclorac just kinda dings it but doesn't kill it. My next step is spot spraying glyphosate and a super heavy fall and spring pre emergent.


----------



## Deadlawn

JimFromLawnGuyland said:


> What kills this grassy weed. Tenacity and quinclorac just kinda dings it but doesn't kill it. My next step is spot spraying glyphosate and a super heavy fall and spring pre emergent.


That looks like K-31 tall fescue. AFIAK, no way to kill it with anything that won't kill other grasses.


----------



## MacLawn

Spotted these growing a little lower than the Tall Fescue, just happened to notice the seed heads tonight


----------



## 2L8

This is probably the beginning flowering of ***. Here, too, it's just getting started.


----------



## Deadlawn

2L8 said:


> This is probably the beginning flowering of KBG. Here, too, it's just getting started.


KBG with blades that thick??


----------



## 2L8

Two KBG varieties in my lawn have wider leaves than TTTF and are noticeably lighter in color. One could think that it is a weed. And we have no size comparison.

The leave has a double groove in the middle, a very short ligule, and it looks like the panicle is developing several side branches. That would fit KBG. It is a little early for flowering, but some varieties are early.

@MacLawn can you post a picture of a whole plant and of a more developed seed head (when the time arrives)?


----------



## MacLawn

Will do


----------



## Jersey_diy

I think this might be ryegrass. I planted
a whole bunch of RPR last year. Just want to make sure before I replant these into and bare spot that it's actually rye.


----------



## 2L8

I have no objections to that.


----------



## ABC123

Orchard grass?


----------



## 2L8

No orchard grass. Looks more like tall fescue or ryegrass. If the top of the leaf blade is rough downwards (finger or better lips) its tall fescue. I would vote for tall fescue.


----------



## Bflotom2

I don't have a specific weed that needs ID but I have them all in my lawn. What is the most efficient and economic means of tackling weeds. I have id poa annas, crabgrass, veronica, nutsledge, and my favorite Hairy bittergrass. This is in addition to the usual suspects of Dandelions, wild violets, quack-grass.
I have applied Weed B Gon and Weed B Gon CCO. I'm applying WBG CCO again this weekend and again in two weeks.


----------



## Deadlawn

Bflotom2 said:


> I don't have a specific weed that needs ID but I have them all in my lawn. What is the most efficient and economic means of tackling weeds. I have id poa annas, crabgrass, veronica, nutsledge, and my favorite Hairy bittergrass. This is in addition to the usual suspects of Dandelions, wild violets, quack-grass.
> I have applied Weed B Gon and Weed B Gon CCO. I'm applying WBG CCO again this weekend and again in two weeks.


Weed-B-Gone only works on broad leaf weeds. It won't do anything for the quackgrass, crabgrass, poa annua and nutsedge.


----------



## Jersey_diy

most efficient would be a lesco/scotts weed and feed...that will get most of your common weeds....whats left identify and spot spray


----------



## ken-n-nancy

edixon88 said:


> Another one from my troubled yard. I've got a decent amount of these skinny lime green bunches popping up. Seems sedge-like but it's definitely not the yellow nutsedge I've seen before.


Those look like wild onion to me.

By the way, the definitive way to identify nutsedge is the triangular stem, just above the roots and before the leaves all separate from the stem. You can feel this by rolling the stem in your fingers or by cutting a cross-section of the stem. See the photo below for a cut cross-section of the stem. (Photo from the nutsedge page at Michigan State University: https://www.canr.msu.edu/resources/yellow_nutsedge)










However, if what you have fails the "triangle test" then my hunch is wild onion. If you only have a little bit of it, I'd address it by hand-pulling as it is easy to identify and easy to pull.

If you have a lot of it, most selective three-way lawn herbicides are labeled for wild onion. 2,4-D by itself should also take care of it with two applications.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Bflotom2 said:


> I don't have a specific weed that needs ID but I have them all in my lawn. What is the most efficient and economic means of tackling weeds. I have id poa annas, crabgrass, veronica, nutsledge, and my favorite Hairy bittergrass. This is in addition to the usual suspects of Dandelions, wild violets, quack-grass.
> I have applied Weed B Gon and Weed B Gon CCO. I'm applying WBG CCO again this weekend and again in two weeks.


Personally, for the most efficient, economic, and environmentally-friendly means of tackling weeds, I suggest the following:

For any weed that is easy to identify and pull out, hand-pull it if it isn't widespread. This is "Plan A" for me.
To prevent weeds that haven't germinated, I apply prodiamine in early spring (at forsythia bloom) to prevent crabgrass. I reapply in late summer (mid-August) to reduce _Poa annua_. (An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure -- Benjamin Franklin.)
For everything else, I use what some call "the triangle approach" as it has "three legs:
1: For broadleaf weeds, I spot-spray 2,4-D. I bought a 1-gallon bottle of concentrate of only 2,4-D about 10 years ago from Tractor Supply, and still have over half of it left, despite using it on our own lawn and that of extended family.
2: For weeds that don't get killed by the 2,4-D, I spot-spray triclopyr. I buy this in a 16-ounce bottle of Ortho Chickweed, Clover, & Oxalis Killer for lawns. It is commonly called "CCO" on this site. The main weeds for which I need to resort to triclopyr are clover and wild violet. My son's lawn needs triclopyr for creeping charlie. My first 16-ounce bottle lasted about 8 years.
3: What is left are generally grassy weeds that don't get killed by either of the above.
3a: For bentgrass, I spot-spray Tenacity. I have a single small bottle of this that I've had for about 10 years and still probably have half of it left.
3b: For the troublesome _Poa annua_, I hand-pull it whenever I see it (although success can be achieved through repeated light spot-sprays of Tenacity at the proper times).
3c: For the diabolical _Poa trivialis_, I spray with glyphosate in an area extending at least 6 inches around what I can see, then cut out the sod with a manual sod cotter, and replace with either sod from a "donor area" of my lawn (preferred) or plugs from the best part of my lawn.
3d: Depending upon your specific circumstances, you may have other "class 3" weeds, such as quackgrass or orchard grass. These often require hand-painting with glyphosate.


----------



## TheyCallMeChris

I have this plant everywhere and I want to ID it more than anything. I can't tell if it's a turf grass that maybe I just don't like? Maybe its a weed and hitched a ride in my seed that I planted and then spread everywhere because reel mowing? Idk what the deal is. Don't wanna blab too much so I'll Keep it short and provide more info as needed but it's got these striped/veiny leaves, purple base area on most, definitely bunching and some the central crown area grows out like goosegrass kinda, not easy to pull the bunches but ripping the clumps apart is doable, good dark color to the leaves not yellowy or limey like annua, but the stiff lateral growth is ugly and a pain. Could this just be a TTTF or PRG and growing wide because it had room to? It's been driving me absolutely insane so any help will be immensely appreciated


----------



## Duxwig

Coming around to year 2 of our lawn and I made it so bad the wife is fine with round up now and imminently plans to hire some local yar companies to come kill the weeds and make the grass sprout overnight.

Part of my shrugs due to the heavy load already on my plate, but also figure they can't do that much probably during the summer that I wouldn't be able to somewhat do myself.

This was the starting thread:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=29874&start=20

There were three main bare patches which grew reaaaaaaally slow. Very short still. Have been spoon feeding urea occasionally and finally laid phosphate down. Sprayed Prodiamine a bit ago as soil was starting to get to 50-55degs but with the fall seeding, got the fall weeds popping up.

Not entirely sure what all these are as I learn. I used 0.0% cert weed free midnight KBG but used some cheap peat moss from the store. 
Have a 1 gallon hand pump sprayer and not sure if there are selectives I should be headed for.

There's three or four main weeds popping up it seems. 
One that looks like a fern'ish thing, one with theee long skinny broads, one broad with three flat shirt round leaves, and one with lots of small hairy round leaves. 
I've been diligently hand pulling and using a needle nose for precision but my plate is super full with other stuff.

Do I give the lawn guy a shot this year just as a restart and clean slate?


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Duxwig said:


> There's three or four main weeds popping up it seems.
> One that looks like a fern'ish thing, one with theee long skinny broads, one broad with three flat shirt round leaves, and one with lots of small hairy round leaves.
> I've been diligently hand pulling and using a needle nose for precision but my plate is super full with other stuff.
> 
> Do I give the lawn guy a shot this year just as a restart and clean slate?


Looking in the two pictures above, I think all the obvious weeds in those photos would be killed within one week by just a single spray application of a typical 3-way selective lawn herbicide. Have you made such an application previously and/or have a sprayer that you could use to do that?


----------



## Duxwig

ken-n-nancy said:


> Duxwig said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's three or four main weeds popping up it seems.
> One that looks like a fern'ish thing, one with theee long skinny broads, one broad with three flat shirt round leaves, and one with lots of small hairy round leaves.
> I've been diligently hand pulling and using a needle nose for precision but my plate is super full with other stuff.
> 
> Do I give the lawn guy a shot this year just as a restart and clean slate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking in the two pictures above, I think all the obvious weeds in those photos would be killed within one week by just a single spray application of a typical 3-way selective lawn herbicide. Have you made such an application previously and/or have a sprayer that you could use to do that?
Click to expand...

I have a one gallon hand pump sprayer but only Prodiamine. Any certain thing which would be beneficial for the three way?


----------



## TheyCallMeChris

Prodiamine won't kill them. I think they mean a common 3-chemical postemergent selective herbicide (I think it's usually 24D, MPP, and dicamba?). I use Speedzone but the same chemical combinations and usually with very similar ratios are readily available. Some will vary in concentration and be a better value but just go with whatever is a depot if you don't wanna get into the figurative weeds. Look for those things on the active ingredients. I think they almost always start with 24D and will have around 3-4 active ingredients.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Duxwig said:


> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking in the two pictures above, I think all the obvious weeds in those photos would be killed within one week by just a single spray application of a typical 3-way selective lawn herbicide. Have you made such an application previously and/or have a sprayer that you could use to do that?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a one gallon hand pump sprayer but only Prodiamine. Any certain thing which would be beneficial for the three way?
Click to expand...

Yes, a one gallon hand pump sprayer is the tool of choice for spraying herbicides on a small lawn. You'll want to use a product

For a quick overview, read the section "_*Dealing with weeds*_" in the Cool Season Lawn Guide (first posting of the thread). The key essential active ingredient for the "first line of attack" is 2,4-D. Follow the instructions carefully. Applying selective herbicides (ones which kill weeds but not grass) requires getting the dosage right. Do not overapply, thinking "more is better," as too much will damage or kill your good grass. If you do a reasonable job of following the directions though, you'll be fine - those weeds will be dead or dying within a week and with less competition for sunlight, water, and nutrients, there's enough grass interspersed there to fill in those weedy places.

You can do this! Right now (before the summer heat sets in) is about the best time of the year for weed treatment for our northern lawns.



TheyCallMeChris said:


> Prodiamine won't kill them. I think they mean a common 3-chemical postemergent selective herbicide (I think it's usually 24D, MPP, and dicamba?). I use Speedzone but the same chemical combinations and usually with very similar ratios are readily available. Some will vary in concentration and be a better value but just go with whatever is a depot if you don't wanna get into the figurative weeds. Look for those things on the active ingredients. I think they almost always start with 24D and will have around 3-4 active ingredients.


Yes, the above is all correct, and good advice.

Another "name brand" is Ortho (Weed B-Gon), which is available in either concentrate formulations which you spray with your own sprayer, or ready-to-use formulations that come in a gallon-sized spray bottle.


----------



## Jersey_diy

TheyCallMeChris said:


> I have this plant everywhere and I want to ID it more than anything. I can't tell if it's a turf grass that maybe I just don't like? Maybe its a weed and hitched a ride in my seed that I planted and then spread everywhere because reel mowing? Idk what the deal is. Don't wanna blab too much so I'll Keep it short and provide more info as needed but it's got these striped/veiny leaves, purple base area on most, definitely bunching and some the central crown area grows out like goosegrass kinda, not easy to pull the bunches but ripping the clumps apart is doable, good dark color to the leaves not yellowy or limey like annua, but the stiff lateral growth is ugly and a pain. Could this just be a TTTF or PRG and growing wide because it had room to? It's been driving me absolutely insane so any help will be immensely appreciated


Pretty confident you have poa triv. 5 rounds of tenacity at the at the 3.2 oz rate 2 x week should put a big hurting on it...

You will know that it's working because the poa will start to grow high instead of falling over. Moa once a week to collect the seeds. To finish it off I like to apply anuew as my pgr...poa triv can't handle the regulation.


----------



## Duxwig

Thanks for the newbie weed id and suggestions. Will look into those and try to give it a go.


----------



## TheyCallMeChris

Jersey_diy said:


> Pretty confident you have poa triv. 5 rounds of tenacity at the at the 3.2 oz rate 2 x week should put a big hurting on it...
> 
> You will know that it's working because the poa will start to grow high instead of falling over. Moa once a week to collect the seeds. To finish it off I like to apply anuew as my pgr...poa triv can't handle the regulation.


So this is in my small backyard where I have a fruiting tree and a garden. I try to avoid any chemical apps in back and keep all that stuff for the front yard, so I'd probably stick to a gly reset and burn it all down. I also suspected triv but it's like EVERYWHERE and I did a full glyphosate burndown, tilling, leveling, and full reseed 2 years ago. It was bare dry dust for a month then it looked fantastic that fall and spring. The yard gets basically full sun and it didn't yellow out last summer. Only noticed last fall when I went to power rake and started pulling up a bunch of stolons and plantlets… then started going nuts and ripping… then scalped it… then sulked. I guess maybe I'm just in denial and hoping it's something else. Could it have survived the repeated rounds of gly 2 years ago?? I mean if it did then idk how to get rid of it for good… the grass is only 750 ft² and I have 10lb of Skye KBG burning a hole in my seed spreader. Think I should just hit it all with the glyphosate again and again? What do you have to do to get rid of this stuff? Groundclear scorched-earth with overdose prodiamine and dithiopyr for a year and no veggies for 3 years? I'm at my wits ends.

Here is a bit of a photo recap 


http://imgur.com/4xW9PFv


----------



## TheyCallMeChris

And since clearly my plant ID skills are terrible, should I be worrying about these seedheads in the front lawn also? I'm a wreck lol


----------



## Duxwig

Neighbor had some leftovers and threw them at me. With the 2x and percentages in this any tinkering? Label says 4oz for 2 gallons water for 1000sq ft. I have a one gallon sprayer so 2oz? Randomly googling I see some "normal" rate of 2.5oz per gallon for 400 sq ft so figure if this is "2x" concentration the label is somewhat on point?

Nozzle to a "coarse" setting also vs fine mist it suggests. I measured 1000sq ft for a gallon of water at a bit of a mist to blanket the driveway with coverage. Just need to walk faster?


----------



## Duxwig

Seeing some stuff at the store with 3.*% 24d with 2.5 oz at the 400sqft rate. Some have 6.* with similar. This looks like 7.*% on this old bottle. 
None of the stuff at big box store has MPA in it to compare(just 24d, quin, dicamba, and the sulf* one)

Not sure how old this bottle is - does it go bad? Lol


----------



## Jersey_diy

TheyCallMeChris said:


> Jersey_diy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty confident you have poa triv. 5 rounds of tenacity at the at the 3.2 oz rate 2 x week should put a big hurting on it...
> 
> You will know that it's working because the poa will start to grow high instead of falling over. Moa once a week to collect the seeds. To finish it off I like to apply anuew as my pgr...poa triv can't handle the regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> So this is in my small backyard where I have a fruiting tree and a garden. I try to avoid any chemical apps in back and keep all that stuff for the front yard, so I'd probably stick to a gly reset and burn it all down. I also suspected triv but it's like EVERYWHERE and I did a full glyphosate burndown, tilling, leveling, and full reseed 2 years ago. It was bare dry dust for a month then it looked fantastic that fall and spring. The yard gets basically full sun and it didn't yellow out last summer. Only noticed last fall when I went to power rake and started pulling up a bunch of stolons and plantlets… then started going nuts and ripping… then scalped it… then sulked. I guess maybe I'm just in denial and hoping it's something else. Could it have survived the repeated rounds of gly 2 years ago?? I mean if it did then idk how to get rid of it for good… the grass is only 750 ft² and I have 10lb of Skye KBG burning a hole in my seed spreader. Think I should just hit it all with the glyphosate again and again? What do you have to do to get rid of this stuff? Groundclear scorched-earth with overdose prodiamine and dithiopyr for a year and no veggies for 3 years? I'm at my wits ends.
> 
> Here is a bit of a photo recap
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/4xW9PFv
Click to expand...

So even if you do a total burn down.. The poa will come back... The seeds last for 5 years... So a tenacity regiment will take years to keep it under control. I did a renovation 3 years in a row, still coming back.. at least now I know good to have some control.


----------



## TheyCallMeChris

Duxwig said:


> Neighbor had some leftovers and threw them at me. With the 2x and percentages in this any tinkering? Label says 4oz for 2 gallons water for 1000sq ft. I have a one gallon sprayer so 2oz? Randomly googling I see some "normal" rate of 2.5oz per gallon for 400 sq ft so figure if this is "2x" concentration the label is somewhat on point?
> 
> Nozzle to a "coarse" setting also vs fine mist it suggests. I measured 1000sq ft for a gallon of water at a bit of a mist to blanket the driveway with coverage. Just need to walk faster?


Use whatever the recommended product mixing instructions say but you shouldn't mist. If you're unsure via comparison with a similar product using concentrations and getting conflicting conclusions, pick the lower rate. You can always reapply in 10-14 days or whatever the reapp interval is usually suggested. Misting increases drift as well as surface area of droplet and subsequent volatilization of the liquid… which then potentially becomes more of an inhalation hazard, risk of injury to other nearby desired plants, altering the concentration on the plant surface, as well as generally just not being efficient. Misting is bad in almost all cases. Also if you can't stretch 1 gal (I find it hard personally) you can dilute a bit. Remember, it's going to dry on the plants anyway. Often the concentrations are a bit confusing as far as dilution rates and product per 1,000 ft² vs spot treatment etc. again, it's always better to under do it than to over do it.


----------



## Duxwig

TheyCallMeChris said:


> Duxwig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neighbor had some leftovers and threw them at me. With the 2x and percentages in this any tinkering? Label says 4oz for 2 gallons water for 1000sq ft. I have a one gallon sprayer so 2oz? Randomly googling I see some "normal" rate of 2.5oz per gallon for 400 sq ft so figure if this is "2x" concentration the label is somewhat on point?
> 
> Nozzle to a "coarse" setting also vs fine mist it suggests. I measured 1000sq ft for a gallon of water at a bit of a mist to blanket the driveway with coverage. Just need to walk faster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use whatever the recommended product mixing instructions say but you shouldn't mist. If you're unsure via comparison with a similar product using concentrations and getting conflicting conclusions, pick the lower rate. You can always reapply in 10-14 days or whatever the reapp interval is usually suggested. Misting increases drift as well as surface area of droplet and subsequent volatilization of the liquid… which then potentially becomes more of an inhalation hazard, risk of injury to other nearby desired plants, altering the concentration on the plant surface, as well as generally just not being efficient. Misting is bad in almost all cases. Also if you can't stretch 1 gal (I find it hard personally) you can dilute a bit. Remember, it's going to dry on the plants anyway. Often the concentrations are a bit confusing as far as dilution rates and product per 1,000 ft² vs spot treatment etc. again, it's always better to under do it than to over do it.
Click to expand...

Tip o da hat for the reply. Here it goes!


----------



## TheyCallMeChris

Jersey_diy said:


> So even if you do a total burn down.. The poa will come back... The seeds last for 5 years... So a tenacity regiment will take years to keep it under control. I did a renovation 3 years in a row, still coming back.. at least now I know good to have some control.


Fair point on the seed... Looks like I just need a bobcat to remove all the soil! Lol I need to get better with the plant ID, I thought I knew what the stuff looked like but in my front lawn when I see the occasional it's always limey like annua. This stuff has me confused because it isn't easy to pull at all, it's darker green, and it didn't die in the summer with minimal irrigation? Unless I germinated a ton of it after my debacle with what may have been PRG? I just hate it so much and I feel like I'm fighting a ghost because I can't tell it apart till it's got those horrible stalks.


----------



## Jersey_diy

TheyCallMeChris said:


> Jersey_diy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So even if you do a total burn down.. The poa will come back... The seeds last for 5 years... So a tenacity regiment will take years to keep it under control. I did a renovation 3 years in a row, still coming back.. at least now I know good to have some control.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair point on the seed... Looks like I just need a bobcat to remove all the soil! Lol I need to get better with the plant ID, I thought I knew what the stuff looked like but in my front lawn when I see the occasional it's always limey like annua. This stuff has me confused because it isn't easy to pull at all, it's darker green, and it didn't die in the summer with minimal irrigation? Unless I germinated a ton of it after my debacle with what may have been PRG? I just hate it so much and I feel like I'm fighting a ghost because I can't tell it apart till it's got those horrible stalks.
Click to expand...

I hear you it can be incredibly frustrating.. It really bothered me... But now I just have it as my plan to spray tenacity in very quick intervals and I add some other goodies to the tanks. In may I am spraying often anyway. I would go the spray route as getting me soil may have the same issue with other unwanted weed seeds


----------



## natedogg

Hey there! Had new sod installed about a month ago, it's a 90/10 mixture of Dynamite G-LS Tall Fescue and Arrowhead KBG.

Started noticing some seed heads in the lawn, wanted to know if they happened to be from weeds or if they were just from my grass.


----------



## 2L8

natedogg said:


> Hey there! Had new sod installed about a month ago, it's a 90/10 mixture of Dynamite G-LS Tall Fescue and Arrowhead KBG.
> 
> Started noticing some seed heads in the lawn, wanted to know if they happened to be from weeds or if they were just from my grass.


First 2 pics show Poa annua. I think tall fescue can be seen on the other two. The panicle here is now similarly developed and still contracted.


----------



## natedogg

2L8 said:


> natedogg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there! Had new sod installed about a month ago, it's a 90/10 mixture of Dynamite G-LS Tall Fescue and Arrowhead KBG.
> 
> Started noticing some seed heads in the lawn, wanted to know if they happened to be from weeds or if they were just from my grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First 2 pics show Poa annua. I think tall fescue can be seen on the other two. The panicle here is now similarly developed and still contracted.
Click to expand...

Damn, was hoping that they were KBG and Tall Fescue seeds. Looks like I have some weeds to go pull! The poa definitely looked a little more light green than the rest of the lawn. Is that a good way to identify it, since the kbg and fescue varieties I have a pretty dark green.


----------



## TheyCallMeChris

natedogg said:


> Hey there! Had new sod installed about a month ago, it's a 90/10 mixture of Dynamite G-LS Tall Fescue and Arrowhead KBG.
> 
> Started noticing some seed heads in the lawn, wanted to know if they happened to be from weeds or if they were just from my grass.


As someone going down the rabbit hole of learning to ID, I found this pretty helpful

https://extension.psu.edu/the-cool-season-turfgrasses-identification

I don't want to weigh in on your plants (having inadequate expertise) but hope this can help you


----------



## 2L8

natedogg said:


> Damn, was hoping that they were KBG and Tall Fescue seeds. Looks like I have some weeds to go pull! The poa definitely looked a little more light green than the rest of the lawn. Is that a good way to identify it, since the kbg and fescue varieties I have a pretty dark green.


Poa annua is lighter green than tall fescue but not always lighter green than KBG. There are some quite light green KBG varieties and I've also seen Poa annua irritatingly dark green sometimes.


----------



## Jsteele303

First off, most of the links above don't exist anymore.

What is this weed I have? It's growing like grass in the yard. Lots of it!

I think it might be yellow Nutsedge.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Jsteele303 said:


> What is this weed I have? It's growing like grass in the yard. Lots of it!
> 
> I think it might be yellow Nutsedge.


It doesn't look like nutsedge to me, but identification from a picture is often tricky.

The definitive way to identify nutsedge is the triangular stem, just above the roots and before the leaves all separate from the stem. You can feel this by rolling the stem in your fingers or by cutting a cross-section of the stem. See the photo below for a cut cross-section of the stem. (Photo from the nutsedge page at Michigan State University: https://www.canr.msu.edu/resources/yellow_nutsedge)


----------



## Jsteele303

ken-n-nancy said:


> Jsteele303 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this weed I have? It's growing like grass in the yard. Lots of it!
> 
> I think it might be yellow Nutsedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like nutsedge to me, but identification from a picture is often tricky.
> 
> The definitive way to identify nutsedge is the triangular stem, just above the roots and before the leaves all separate from the stem. You can feel this by rolling the stem in your fingers or by cutting a cross-section of the stem. See the photo below for a cut cross-section of the stem. (Photo from the nutsedge page at Michigan State University: https://www.canr.msu.edu/resources/yellow_nutsedge)
Click to expand...

It's not that shape buts it's oval.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Jsteele303 said:


> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jsteele303 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this weed I have? It's growing like grass in the yard. Lots of it!
> 
> I think it might be yellow Nutsedge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like nutsedge to me, but identification from a picture is often tricky.
> 
> The definitive way to identify nutsedge is the triangular stem, just above the roots and before the leaves all separate from the stem. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not that shape buts it's oval.
Click to expand...

OK, then it's not nutsedge; it must be something else. Identification is going to be tough with that one picture of the one stalk. Do you have any other pictures, maybe one showing a patch of it and a bit of the area around it, and another one which is more of a close-up of a bit of it while still in the lawn?

When you try to pull up some of it, is it easy to pull up like it's shallow-rooted, or is it really hard to pull out or have deep roots?


----------



## Bromox

First time I seen this weed. Wife put up a bird feeder and this is showing up on the lawn now. Looks like it's going to seed.

Took down the bird feeder, anyone know why it is? The stem this hard and would not be fun to walk on when cut low, so wanting it gone.


----------



## Lawn Noob

What is this tiny round leafed weed and how do I kill it?


----------



## dicko1

It's too early to tell what it is. What you're seeing are the cotyledons, the first leafs that develop from the seed. They usually bear no resemblance to the actual leaves of the plant.

But, its a broadleaf weed so any three-way broadleaf herbicide should knock it out.


----------



## psilva

Any idea? New topsoil must have been full of seeds. Too many to pull up.


----------



## 2L8

psilva said:


> Any idea? New topsoil must have been full of seeds. Too many to pull up.


This grass has some characteristics of quackgrass. The clasping auricles, the grooved and twisted leaf and the growth habit that indicates spreading by rhizomes.

If you dig up a plant and find strong rhizomes, it is certainly almost almost certainly quackgrass.


----------



## Marcus5aurelius

My backyard appears to have a weed with small white flowers. They're made up of small vertical stems. They remind me of a small bugleweed. Any ideas?


----------



## 2L8

I think that's some kind of speedwell. But I can't tell what exact species, maybe turf speedwell (Veronica serpyllifolia). Herbicides with a high percentage of mecoprop may be a better choice than the usual 3-way herbicides. Not easy to fight.


----------



## Duxwig

After you herbicide a larger/more sparse reseeded area and the weeds die - do you hand pick them or just leave them to wither in the middle of the lawn?

Have. 12x12ish spot that all the weeds are drying and KBG is still too short to cover it all.


----------



## dicko1

Marcus5aurelius said:


> My backyard appears to have a weed with small white flowers. They're made up of small vertical stems. They remind me of a small bugleweed. Any ideas?


White flower = Chickweed.

Blue flowers = Corn Speedwell, a look-alike.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Duxwig said:


> After you herbicide a larger/more sparse reseeded area and the weeds die - do you hand pick them or just leave them to wither in the middle of the lawn?
> 
> Have. 12x12ish spot that all the weeds are drying and KBG is still too short to cover it all.


After spraying, typical approach is to let the weeds wither and die. If one was going to hand pick them, it wouldn't have been necessary to spray them first!

One of the rationales for spraying instead of hand-picking it to avoid disturbing the soil, because disturbing the soil gives an increased opportunity for weed seeds to germinate.

An advantage of hand-picking (instead of spraying) is that the weed is immediately gone from the lawn (no waiting for it to die and wither), but doing so carries the risk of increasing the likelihood of newly germinated weeds in that same spot.


----------



## Marcus5aurelius

2L8 said:


> I think that's some kind of speedwell. But I can't tell what exact species, maybe turf speedwell (Veronica serpyllifolia). Herbicides with a high percentage of mecoprop may be a better choice than the usual 3-way herbicides. Not easy to fight.


I believe you're right. I took some more pictures and it looks very similar to Veronica Serpyllifolia. White flowers with a tinge of purple. Do you think Chickweed, Clover, and Oxalis killer would work against this?


----------



## 2L8

Marcus5aurelius said:


> 2L8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's some kind of speedwell. But I can't tell what exact species, maybe turf speedwell (Veronica serpyllifolia). Herbicides with a high percentage of mecoprop may be a better choice than the usual 3-way herbicides. Not easy to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're right. I took some more pictures and it looks very similar to Veronica Serpyllifolia. White flowers with a tinge of purple. Do you think Chickweed, Clover, and Oxalis killer would work against this?
Click to expand...

I have Veronica serpyllifolia here, too, but not in the lawn.

In the lawn I found only other speedwell species.
I had a herbicide with 50 % Mecoprop-P and 3 % Diflufenican that worked fairly well, but it is no longer sold here. The usual 3-way herbicides are not supposed to be very effective against it. Likewise triclopyr.


----------



## kcabral81

I have an area of my yard i had new lume and re-seeded last year in the spring. I have done the blitz method, crabgrass pre emergent, and still get these weeds in this area. Anyone know why and what to do? I hear it's bc the soil is compacted I think they are call plantains.. please help


----------



## ken-n-nancy

kcabral81 said:


> I have done the blitz method, crabgrass pre emergent, and still get these weeds in this area. Anyone know why and what to do? I hear it's bc the soil is compacted I think they are call plantains.. please help


Yes, those are plantains. You are probably still getting them because there are thousands of their seeds in your soil, and they'll continue to germinate from time to time, but with fewer each year if you get rid of them before they go to seed. Their presence is not a result of compacted soil.

If you have just a few of them, hand-pulling them works well and gives 100% effectiveness, immediately. If you have a lot of them or are concerned about disturbing the soil to give more ungerminated seeds a chance, they succumb readily to a broadleaf weed killer containing 2,4-D. However, they're leaves are fairly waxy, so it helps if the herbicide has a surfactant in it, whether as part of the pre-mixed product, or something you add yourself if spraying a mix-it-yourself concentrate.


----------



## Kstawski

This is growing at my in law's - not sure what it is but it's a more lime/light green


----------



## 2L8

Kstawski said:


> This is growing at my in law's - not sure what it is but it's a more lime/light green


Looks like orchard grass. Poa trivialis is also possible. The seed heads are just forming. Their shape will provide certainty.


----------



## Deadlawn

ken-n-nancy said:


> kcabral81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done the blitz method, crabgrass pre emergent, and still get these weeds in this area. Anyone know why and what to do? I hear it's bc the soil is compacted I think they are call plantains.. please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are plantains. You are probably still getting them because there are thousands of their seeds in your soil, and they'll continue to germinate from time to time, but with fewer each year if you get rid of them before they go to seed. Their presence is not a result of compacted soil.
> 
> If you have just a few of them, hand-pulling them works well and gives 100% effectiveness, immediately. If you have a lot of them or are concerned about disturbing the soil to give more ungerminated seeds a chance, they succumb readily to a broadleaf weed killer containing 2,4-D. However, they're leaves are fairly waxy, so it helps if the herbicide has a surfactant in it, whether as part of the pre-mixed product, or something you add yourself if spraying a mix-it-yourself concentrate.
Click to expand...

Interesting that you say compacted soil isn't a factor. That isn't what I have read or observed. Though there are two different kinds of plantain. This one in the picture looks like the native plantain. There is also a European plantain with longer leaves.

BTW, I have found concentrated vinegar (greater than 20%) works wonders to spot treat plantains, though the sun needs to be on them after you spray. The vinegar kills them by desiccating the plant.


----------



## 0318

Help needed!
(Cross post from my lawn journal)

Since yesterday im noticing alot of brown spots in my lawn. 
Probably the lowered cut is bringing this problem forward.

The fine and small grass blades are all green and happy as you can see.



But the stammy grass (or is this poa/weeds?) blades are brown.
My first idea was a fungus but Im by far not an expert? 
I have propy and azoxy but not sure if i can apply 1 month after seeding. Please advise
**checked the label and I can and will do asap!

Or is this dying poa from the tenacity application?
Anyway can use some help


----------



## 2L8

The grass has the appearance of Poa trivialis, but it should have a long ligule that I can't see in the pictures. Please check it out. If you can pull the grass out easily that is a good indication for Triv.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Deadlawn said:


> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are plantains. You are probably still getting them because there are thousands of their seeds in your soil, and they'll continue to germinate from time to time, but with fewer each year if you get rid of them before they go to seed. Their presence is not a result of compacted soil.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that you say compacted soil isn't a factor. That isn't what I have read or observed. Though there are two different kinds of plantain. This one in the picture looks like the native plantain. There is also a European plantain with longer leaves.
Click to expand...

Advance warning: I should note that I'm not trying to be argumentative in the post that follows. Rather, I'm trying to explain what I said, and why I said it. I'm basically just trying to help forum participants understand how to diagnose and treat some lawn issues.

I would note that I said "their (the plantains) presence is not a result of compacted soil" which is not quite the same as "compacted soil isn't a factor."

I stand by my original statement that "their presence is not a result of compacted soil." However, I would also agree with you that "compacted soil **is** a factor." (or at least "can be a factor.") I probably should have originally said something like, "their presence is not a result of compacted soil, but having compacted soil can result in thinner grass which provides more opportunities for plantains which can grow even in compacted soil. However, your grass looks reasonably thick in the photos you posted, so I'd be surprised if your soil is compacted."

Their presence is a result of plantain seeds reaching the soil during a time of the right conditions for germination, in a spot that had just enough space for the germinated seed to sprout some leaves, start growing, and succeed in the immediate environment. That could happen in either a compacted or a loose soil. The presence of plantains doesn't enable one to conclude, "the soil must be compacted." A lot of people make erroneous logical conclusions of that type (concluding what the soil needs based upon the plants that are growing there) when gardening - the problem is rampant with advice given in garden centers and/or in blogs online. I get plantains in my lawn from time to time and when that happens, it is not because they are growing in compacted soil.

Yet, the reason that compacted soil is (or can be) a factor isn't as much that compacted soil encourages the growth of the plantains, but rather that compacted soil _*discourages*_ the growth of the grass in that area. The plantains don't really care about the compacted soil and grow just fine in compacted soil. It's not that they prefer the compacted soil -- they'll grow even better in loose soil -- but rather that they encounter less competition in the compacted soil from other plants.

I didn't go into this level of detail in my original reply, but the density of grass that the OP has in the photos that are shown didn't look to me like a grass growing in a compacted soil. The grass (mostly KBG) looked relatively even, thick, and well-dispersed. I didn't want the OP to think that since they have plantains, they must have a compacted soil, and thus should have the lawn aerated. I think aerating that lawn would be a mistake, unless it is subject to physical compaction due to regular heavy usage, such as sports games (soccer, volleyball, baseball, etc.), being in the middle of a area with repeated walking (such as the corner of a house where the owner or family always walks in the same place, or vehicular traffic. Personally, I think aeration is more likely to encourage weeds through providing an opportunity for weed seeds to germinate, than it is to aid the lawn, particularly a KBG lawn (as that of the original poster) which spreads pretty invasively via rhizomes when well-fertilized.


----------



## Deadlawn

ken-n-nancy said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those are plantains. You are probably still getting them because there are thousands of their seeds in your soil, and they'll continue to germinate from time to time, but with fewer each year if you get rid of them before they go to seed. Their presence is not a result of compacted soil.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that you say compacted soil isn't a factor. That isn't what I have read or observed. Though there are two different kinds of plantain. This one in the picture looks like the native plantain. There is also a European plantain with longer leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Advance warning: I should note that I'm not trying to be argumentative in the post that follows. Rather, I'm trying to explain what I said, and why I said it. I'm basically just trying to help forum participants understand how to diagnose and treat some lawn issues.
> 
> I would note that I said "their (the plantains) presence is not a result of compacted soil" which is not quite the same as "compacted soil isn't a factor."
> 
> I stand by my original statement that "their presence is not a result of compacted soil." However, I would also agree with you that "compacted soil **is** a factor." (or at least "can be a factor.") I probably should have originally said something like, "their presence is not a result of compacted soil, but having compacted soil can result in thinner grass which provides more opportunities for plantains which can grow even in compacted soil. However, your grass looks reasonably thick in the photos you posted, so I'd be surprised if your soil is compacted."
> 
> Their presence is a result of plantain seeds reaching the soil during a time of the right conditions for germination, in a spot that had just enough space for the germinated seed to sprout some leaves, start growing, and succeed in the immediate environment. That could happen in either a compacted or a loose soil. The presence of plantains doesn't enable one to conclude, "the soil must be compacted." A lot of people make erroneous logical conclusions of that type (concluding what the soil needs based upon the plants that are growing there) when gardening - the problem is rampant with advice given in garden centers and/or in blogs online. I get plantains in my lawn from time to time and when that happens, it is not because they are growing in compacted soil.
> 
> Yet, the reason that compacted soil is (or can be) a factor isn't as much that compacted soil encourages the growth of the plantains, but rather that compacted soil _*discourages*_ the growth of the grass in that area. The plantains don't really care about the compacted soil and grow just fine in compacted soil. It's not that they prefer the compacted soil -- they'll grow even better in loose soil -- but rather that they encounter less competition in the compacted soil from other plants.
> 
> I didn't go into this level of detail in my original reply, but the density of grass that the OP has in the photos that are shown didn't look to me like a grass growing in a compacted soil. The grass (mostly KBG) looked relatively even, thick, and well-dispersed. I didn't want the OP to think that since they have plantains, they must have a compacted soil, and thus should have the lawn aerated. I think aerating that lawn would be a mistake, unless it is subject to physical compaction due to regular heavy usage, such as sports games (soccer, volleyball, baseball, etc.), being in the middle of a area with repeated walking (such as the corner of a house where the owner or family always walks in the same place, or vehicular traffic. Personally, I think aeration is more likely to encourage weeds through providing an opportunity for weed seeds to germinate, than it is to aid the lawn, particularly a KBG lawn (as that of the original poster) which spreads pretty invasively via rhizomes when well-fertilized.
Click to expand...

No worries. Your point is well taken. As we know, Mother Nature abhors a vaccuum, so if a desired plant won't grow under a certain condition, something else surely will.

Weeds like plantain and crabgrass don't necessarily prefer compated conditions, but they are tolerant of them. So it's a natural conclusion that these plants love compaction, when it's really the absence of other plants they love.


----------



## Stylez78

I am trying to identify what this is. It seems to be growing in the worse areas (rocky, woody soil). Might have been the area where I cut down trees, don't quite remember but this formation is in a couple areas of my back yard. looks like a ring grows outward and flat.

I did put down a pre-emergant (barricade) in late March/early April. I also had sprayed an application of Spectrcide weed stop (yellow cap) the one where you hook up the hose to it and spray. I also spot treated with the concentrated version of that stuff on some chickweed I had growing but not this stuff above.

So trying to figure out what is in that picture above and what I can use to kill it off without killing whatever tiny bit of grass may be there. If I have to nuke it, then so be it, I'll do that in the fall when I over seed again.


----------



## AJ13

Unidentified strange grass type

Hello all, my name is AJ I live in the pacific northwest in Puget Sound I apologize if this weed type has been posted already as I could not find something that looks quite the same it grows in patches all over my lawn and ive tried using weed killer on it and even torching it and it continues to grow back in patches everywhere... its extremely resilient, I am aware it appears to be some type of field grass and or orchard grass but a specific species would be great or even better would be a way to remove it from the lawn all together. Thank you in advance to everyone for your help


----------



## ken-n-nancy

AJ13 said:


> Unidentified strange grass type
> 
> Hello all, my name is AJ I live in the pacific northwest in Puget Sound I apologize if this weed type has been posted already as I could not find something that looks quite the same it grows in patches all over my lawn and ive tried using weed killer on it and even torching it and it continues to grow back in patches everywhere... its extremely resilient, I am aware it appears to be some type of field grass and or orchard grass but a specific species would be great or even better would be a way to remove it from the lawn all together. Thank you in advance to everyone for your help


Hmm. Grassy weeds are tough to identify - they typically require experience with the same kind of grass. I'm personally not good at grass identification other than the real easy ones.

With grassy weeds in cool season lawns, there are basically five options:

1 - try a selective herbicide with the active ingredient of quinclorac (e.g. "Drive XLR8"). Quinclorac, when applied according to label directions, is safe for most northern grasses. Quinclorac is usually used to kill crabgrass, but also controls a few other types of grass such as barnyardgrass, foxtail, kikuyugrass, signalgrass, and torpedograss. I have no idea if the mystery grass you have is any of these.

2 - try a selective herbicide with the active ingredient of mesotrione (e.g. "Tenacity"). Mesotrione, when applied according to label directions, is safe for most northern grasses, except for bentgrass (traditionally used on golf course greens). Mesotrione controls barnyardgrass, bentgrass, crabgrass, goosegrass, nutsedge, and windmillgrass. I have no idea if the mystery grass you have is any of these, either.

3 - use a non-selective herbicide (kills all vegetation) with the active ingredient of glyphosate (e.g. "Roundup"). Application needs to be only to the target grass, as if you get any glyphosate on desirable grasses, you'll kill those too. The entire "bad patch" could be killed off, and then either re-seeded or "plugged" with good grass. Another technique that can be used, particularly if the undesirable grass grows faster than the desirable grass is to let the grass grow longer than usual and then use a small brush or gloved hand (chemical protection glove) to "paint" the bad grass without getting any of the herbicide on the desirable grass. This can be time-consuming and tricky, but with practice, some report success with this approach.

4 - manually remove the "bad grass" by hand-pulling or cutting it out. This can also be hard to do without damaging desirable grass.

5 - live with the patches of "bad grass" interspersed with the good grass


----------



## dksmc

Any ideas what this is? I have clover (creeping charlie and others) near this, but not sure what this is!

I'm in Canada so chemicals are limited.


----------



## dicko1

My ipad says Common Selfheal. I'm not sure I believe it. Your leaves look too wide.


----------



## Johnnel757

Is this baby crab grass


----------



## dksmc

****o1 said:


> My ipad says Common Selfheal. I'm not sure I believe it. Your leaves look too wide.


It could be this, or something similar. I've seen some purple flowers in other lawns so it would make sense. It's relatively new in my lawn. Anyway thanks! Now it's time to kill it.


----------



## Kstawski

These have been popping up throughout the yard

Weed 1:


Weed 2
It may be hard to see, but these produce a yellow flower


----------



## dicko1

I believe what you have is

First pict: Yellow Sweet Clover
Second pict: Black Medic


----------



## 1028mountain

Can someone identify these three and best way to treat?


----------



## MacLawn

I posted in the wrong thread

I have this coming up in my lawn.
I have been fighting off all sorts of weeds since 2019 and more recent weed invasion from soil brought in after some work done.
This has really popped up in the past week


----------



## dicko1

THat flat wide stem looks like Orchard Grass to me.


----------



## natedogg

Alright, next up for some weeds here.

I laid new sod in April, haven't applied any herbicides at this point but thinking I maybe should have applied some pre-emergent once the sod had taken hold. Dimension 2EW is on the way, should I wait until fall to get an application down or should I just apply it now and then again in the fall for the Poa?

Anyways, here are the newest weeds. Seems to have a much wider blade than the Tall Fescue and KBG. Any idea what this is?


----------



## 2L8

The first photo could represent a cereal. Wheat has these typical hairs on the short auricles.

The hairy grass could be a brome, perhaps Bromus tectorum (cheatgrass, downy brome).


----------



## Kstawski

Trying to help my mother in law and these are the 3 most common weeds. Need help identifying them and how to kill them. I'm hoping for a weed killer that can handle all 3 and that will allow me to reseed in about a month. Thanks in advance!

*Weed 1:*





*Weed 2:*





*Weed 3:*


----------



## dicko1

Weed 1 is crown vetch

Weed 2 is common chickory


----------



## ClearSky

Hi .. can anyone tell me what this is and how to get rid of it. Just moved into a new home front yard seems to have a lot of this. I'm in zone 5b Central Illinois. I think the grass I have is mostly tall fescue. Thanks for any help.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

ClearSky said:


> Hi .. can anyone tell me what this is and how to get rid of it. Just moved into a new home front yard seems to have a lot of this. I'm in zone 5b Central Illinois. I think the grass I have is mostly tall fescue. Thanks for any help.


ClearSky,

That weed is wild violet. Most 3-way weed killers won't harm it.

The standard approach for wild violet (which worked for me) is to make two treatments of triclopyr via Clover, Chickweed, and Oxalis Killer (commonly known on this site as "CCO") according to label directions, with the two treatments spaced 14 days apart. Triclopyr is effective against most "woody" weeds, not just the common ones featured on the label.

Just as an FYI, the below photo shows a patch of mostly wild violets. There are some other weeds mixed in too, but the bulk of them are wild violets. The hand is in the image to give an idea of scale.


----------



## ClearSky

Thank you very much for getting back and the ID. I'll use your approach on trying to get rid of it. I didn't know what to do. Thanks again


----------



## Chewbacca419

Hello, new guy here. I need help identifying and dealing with this. This long bladed grassy looking weed just started popping up in patches in my backyard. It pulls out of the ground with no effort whatsoever. It seems to be spreading though. My yard is a mostly tall fescue mix in the st. Louis area. 
Thanks.


----------



## Kstawski

Any help identifying this weed? Its hard to tell in the last picture, but it's a much lighter green the rest of the grass/weeds at my in-laws'. I did a Google image search and it said Couch Grass but I'm not sure.


----------



## david_

Chewbacca419 said:


> Hello, new guy here. I need help identifying and dealing with this. This long bladed grassy looking weed just started popping up in patches in my backyard. It pulls out of the ground with no effort whatsoever. It seems to be spreading though. My yard is a mostly tall fescue mix in the st. Louis area.
> Thanks.


Looks like nutsedge to me. Spreads by underground seeds and spreads by pulling vs herbicides.


----------



## edixon88

The majority of my lawn is dormant due to the excessive heat and lack of rain over the last few weeks, but this has been popping up. Best course of action to just paint it with gly while everything else is still dormant?


----------



## 1028mountain

@edixon88 That looks like Bermuda grass to me, a bitch to get rid of. I spot spray with glyphosate it whenever I see it.


----------



## Betolawn

Any idea what this is grass or weed


----------



## m1shan

Hey folks, I'm new to lawn care and this forum, please don't beat me up right away.

I'm struggling with identifying what is this in my tall fescue Southern California lawn.
It started to spread out during the early summer when I cranked up irrigation to 3 times a week and quickly filled up the raw spot I have between grass and the fire pit. I'm leaning towards bentgrass, but can't confirm it for sure.

Going to overseed the lawn with the TTTF this October, so the plan is to spray tenacity in September 2-3 weeks before overseeding and then do another blanket spray right at seed time. Is it going to be the right approach?

Update:
Or I'm completely wrong and it is bermudagrass?

Another Update:
Or Couch grass? Shoot I really need some help.


----------



## Idaho Turf

Hi, everybody. I hope somebody can identify this weed. I tried the Virginia Tech weed ID tool, but it came up empty.

This weed has a very tall central leaf 2 - 3 mm wide. It grows about three times the rate of the surrounding Kentucky Bluegrass. It has a upright growth habit. It is shallow-rooted and stoloniferous. I have not observed any seedheads on this weed. I do not see any hairs on the leaves. It is exhibiting bleaching from a first Tenacity + NIS application seven days ago.


----------



## 2L8

@Idaho Turf That looks like Poa trivialis to me. I'm a little surprised that Triv is thriving so well at your place now. Do you have wet weather at the moment or is the lawn in the shade?


----------



## Idaho Turf

@2L8



2L8 said:


> @Idaho Turf That looks like Poa trivialis to me. I'm a little surprised that Triv is thriving so well at your place now. Do you have wet weather at the moment or is the lawn in the shade?


Uh oh. That's not what I was wanting to hear! Our weather is very dry this summer (record low rain), but I've been irrigating the lawn. The area is quite shady under tall conifer trees. The area where the weed is thriving is very moist. The irrigation system design here was done about 15 years ago and is just so-so. Some areas get a lot more irrigation than others.


----------



## 2L8

@Idaho Turf In think, nobody wants Triv in their lawn. But I am also fighting against it.

Here are a few characteristics of Triv to be sure:

- Shiny leaf underside
- On the upper side of the leaf a double groove in the middle
- The leaf gradually pointed with boat-shaped tip
- Long pointed ligule
- Light green color
- Flat rooted with stolons


----------



## EMCo

First time poster, but eager to learn more about lawn care and excited to be on this journey. Previously, I relied on a lawn care service, which hasn't done a very good job, and that's why I'm starting to dip my toes into doing it myself.

Hoping for help on identifying the weeds in my lawn, which are pretty pervasive. After a bit of research, I applied Tenacity/Surfactant to the lawn, which has had good results (pics shown are about 1 week after application).

Location is the front range of Colorado.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Idaho Turf

2L8 said:


> @Idaho Turf In think, nobody wants Triv in their lawn. But I am also fighting against it.
> 
> Here are a few characteristics of Triv to be sure...


Thanks for the info. I'll have to look more closely at it. I sent pics to our University extension, but haven't heard from them yet.


----------



## dicko1

EMCo, that's Skeletonleaf Bur Ragweed


----------



## EMCo

****o1 said:


> EMCo, that's Skeletonleaf Bur Ragweed


Bingo, that looks like it for sure! Thank you very much.


----------



## MacLawn

This is the type of stuff that came in with a batch of "compost" 3 years ago .


----------



## 2L8

@MacLawn Looks like foxtail millet.


----------



## MIGreenLawn

I have the exact same thing as @Betolawn . Any ideas?


----------



## LawnOCDfanatic

Nutsedge or grass? The larger plants:


----------



## Spammage

The larger white plants do look like nutsedge.


----------



## LawnOCDfanatic

Hopefully the white in the blade means Tenacity is doing it's thing. If so I wonder how long before it dies. There is a bunch of them.


----------



## Rollie502

Need help with ID, newly seeded lawn with two rounds of gly and tenacity put down at seeding. These started to pop shortly after seeding. Hoping it's annual rye. Thoughts?


----------



## 2L8

I also think it is annual ryegrass. I see nothing that speaks against it.


----------



## Thezedd73

Hey,
Is this not just crabgrass? I've hit it with 2-4D, triclopyr, and I think , but don't quote me, tenacity and it won't die. Any help is appreciated. I've got a few of these big weeds in my yard that i can't seem to kill.


----------



## Rollie502

Thezedd73 said:


> Hey,
> Is this not just crabgrass? I've hit it with 2-4D, triclopyr, and I think , but don't quote me, tenacity and it won't die. Any help is appreciated. I've got a few of these big weeds in my yard that i can't seem to kill.
> 
> Looks like quack grass to me. Only way is non selective herbicide, use you or roundup weed and grass killer, might take a few times as it has ryzomes


----------



## Thezedd73

Crap. I've got a decent bit of this stuff. Thank you


----------



## 2L8

Thezedd73 said:


> Hey,
> Is this not just crabgrass? I've hit it with 2-4D, triclopyr, and I think , but don't quote me, tenacity and it won't die. Any help is appreciated. I've got a few of these big weeds in my yard that i can't seem to kill.


Quackgrass should have rhizomes. But I don't think you'll find any when you dig them up. Because the white stripes down the middle of the leaves and the growth habit lead me to believe it is barnyard millet (Echinochloa crus-galli) or a similar form of crabgrass.

Edit: There is a millet species with a white stripe that forms very vigorous rhizomes: Sorghum halepense (Johnsongrass) Although not common in Germany, there is an informative picture in the German Wikipedia: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Sorghum_halepense_stolons2_(7412712596).jpg

The picture there also shows red spots on the leaves.


----------



## Johnnel757

Any idea what this is I just did basically a bare dirt reno. Just wondering what it is so I can plan my strategy on taking care of it when the time is right.


----------



## Demegs

Hi All,
I recently completed a lawn renovation. I have quite a few dense areas of the pictured grassy weed pop up. This is lighter in color and grows faster than the planted tall fescue. Looking for help on identify it. Thanks!





  








Grassy weed 1.jpg




__
Demegs


__
3 mo ago












  








Grassy weed 2.jpg




__
Demegs


__
3 mo ago


----------



## 2L8

Demegs said:


> Hi All,
> I recently completed a lawn renovation. I have quite a few dense areas of the pictured grassy weed pop up. This is lighter in color and grows faster than the planted tall fescue. Looking for help on identify it. Thanks!


This looks like a grass from the Poa genus. It looks like the undersides of the leaves are shiny. If there is a double groove in the center on the top of the leaf, I would lean toward Poa trivialis. It's making a comeback here, too.


----------



## jjfowler7

Just recently reseeded my entire backyard with tall fescue. Covered it with straw(I know I know, lesson f*ng learned). These buggers are sporadically appearing throughout my yard now. Could you help
Identify?


----------



## jjfowler7

jjfowler7 said:


> Just recently reseeded my entire backyard with tall fescue. Covered it with straw(I know I know, lesson f*ng learned). These buggers are sporadically appearing throughout my yard now. Could you help
> Identify?


 I think I figured it out. Probably wild onion?


----------



## 2L8

jjfowler7 said:


> Probably wild onion?


I don't think so. With the grooves on the leaves and the hairs on the leaf sheath and leaves, it could be a brome. Perhaps Bromus tectorum (cheatgrass) or Bromus sterilis. The liglula should then be slit.


----------



## jjfowler7

2L8 said:


> I don't think so. With the grooves on the leaves and the hairs on the leaf sheath and leaves, it could be a brome. Perhaps Bromus tectorum (cheatgrass) or Bromus sterilis. The liglula should then be slit.


Thanks for the insight 🍻


----------

